# Baymule’s Journal



## Baymule

I’ve been a member here for, let’s see….at least 10 years and have never kept a journal. My life has blown up to the moon, with the death of my beloved husband of 25 of the best years of my 66 years of life. I am Blessed to have known such pure adoration, wrapped in unconditional love, safe and secure in that love. Most people live their whole lives and never know the happiness I had.

This is us in 1996, we were married shortly after. My hair has long gone white, heck it was white then, but I wasn’t ready to deal with being white headed. LOL Over the years, his hair whitened and he had less of it, but when we looked at each other, we saw one another as beautiful as the day we met.






I’m in a state of upheaval and change in my life. We bought our 8 acre farm in September 2014, moved on our 19th Anniversary, February 14, 2015. Our DD and family lived in Lindale and we wanted to be close to them so we could enjoy our granddaughters. They had to leave for better job opportunities 2 years ago, first in Odessa, Texas and now in Corpus Christi, Texas. Both locations are 8 hours away. I started making noises about moving closer, but staying in East Texas. BJ of course rumbled about moving, but eventually he would have caved in and followed me wherever I took a notion to go. He was always a good sport, no matter how wild or crazy of a thing I wanted to do, he piled in there with me and we did it together.

So now I’m all alone, no family, and the love of my life is in a cherry wood box on a table. I decided to move. I will put our farm up for sale in March. We had a great time. We worked hard, we lived our dream to the fullest. I raised feeder pigs and Cornish Cross meat chickens for the freezer, plus some to sell, that covered the cost so our meat was free. I raised a big garden, canned, froze and dehydrated the vegetables and shared with neighbors and friends. We bought 4 bred ewes, I couldn’t contain my excitement, I bed checked them every night at 11:00 and was out at daylight, looking for lambs. It seemed like eternity but I was finally rewarded by 2 ewes both presenting me with twins one morning. BJ ran out to see them and we held those babies, joy knew no boundaries.

I had 3 horses and a mule that we brought with us. I sold one of the horses and the mule. Later I saw a scrawny chestnut gelding, stocking legged and blaze faced, of course BJ bought him for me. We named him Prince and with care, he bloomed into a beautiful horse. One night I showed BJ a picture of an emaciated bony Tennessee Walker mare in a kill pen, slated for a one way ride to Mexico for slaughter. She was for sale. BJ named her Pearl on the spot and we went and got her the next day. Both horses were great with kids and I took the two little granddaughters with me on rides. We had a blast.

I always had chickens for eggs. I made us delicious breakfast with home raised pork sausage or home smoked bacon, with fresh eggs. We sold a few, gave away a few and thanked God for the bounty of the land.

BJ isn’t with me anymore. His smile, his laugh, his over the top personality, his never meet a stranger- in 5 seconds or less you’re best friends-in 10 seconds you’re kinfolks, is a memory of good times.

I must go on.

I did not make the decision to sell our farm lightly. I am embarking on a journey to find my place. I’m not sure just exactly where that will be. But I know it is no longer here.

My son has a house he bought 3 years ago to be a rental. It needs work. He is a crane operator and spends months being gone, sometimes moving his RV from one location to another, following jobs. He has tried to get workmen here to do what is needed, but has not had good results. Then the shutdown because of Covid, a year later he finally landed a job that barely covered the bills. Now jobs are opening up, he started a new job in Houston 2 days ago and will be moving his RV tomorrow.

He graciously offered his house as a place to stay after I sell the farm, to give me time to figure things out. It’s on 2 acres.

I gave away my hens to a disabled couple and their coops too. I sold my horses for real cheap, got tons of responses, and picked the families that I thought would give them the best homes. I’m keeping my sheep and dogs. I’ll have to build a shed to shelter the sheep and dogs, pens, etc. The property is fenced down both sides, with a fry-your-hair hot wire, it should be sufficient.

I’m here in the new-to-me house this morning, came down yesterday. I’m at the point of finishing up painting 2 bedrooms, still have to paint trim in one, then I can set up beds. I bought a twin/full bunk bed and will put the full in one room and the twin in the other.

I bought a coffee pot for this house, have been deprived on the couple of previous overnight stays. Everything goes better when I have coffee!





I’m drinking my coffee, surveying my Queendom. What a mess. There is a pile of OSB, 2x4’s, sheet rock, ladders, saw horses with a sheet of OSB to make a work table, lumber, buckets, and everything is dirty. At least when he bought the house, the kitchen and bathroom had been remodeled, a little clean up and it will be real nice. My goal is to make this rentable. I can do a lot of the work myself. It needs outside work, now that DS is back to working like he used to, he has plans on getting that done. Together we’ll make it happen.

Never one to stay down for any length of time, I’ve hit the ground running. I don’t wallow in self pity, I carry my grief inside, it’s not for public display. I deal real well with reality.

What better time to start a journal. In a time of major change, striking a course to I don’t know where, y’all can hitch a ride on The Crazy Train and come along.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Glad to see you start this journal!


----------



## Margali

Your adventures were not in a single thread before but you had lots of them and I enjoyed following along.
I can't wait to see what happens on this new adventure!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

I’m happy you started a journal Dana. ❤️


----------



## Finnie

Baymule said:


> I’ve been a member here for, let’s see….at least 10 years and have never kept a journal. My life has blown up to the moon, with the death of my beloved husband of 25 of the best years of my 66 years of life. I am Blessed to have known such pure adoration, wrapped in unconditional love, safe and secure in that love. Most people live their whole lives and never know the happiness I had.
> 
> This is us in 1996, we were married shortly after. My hair has long gone white, heck it was white then, but I wasn’t ready to deal with being white headed. LOL Over the years, his hair whitened and he had less of it, but when we looked at each other, we saw one another as beautiful as the day we met.
> 
> View attachment 88252
> 
> I’m in a state of upheaval and change in my life. We bought our 8 acre farm in September 2024, moved on our 19th Anniversary, February 14, 1995. Our DD and family lived in Lindale and we wanted to be close to them so we could enjoy our granddaughters. They had to leave for better job opportunities 2 years ago, first in Odessa, Texas and now in Corpus Christi, Texas. Both locations are 8 hours away. I started making noises about moving closer, but staying in East Texas. BJ of course rumbled about moving, but eventually he would have caved in and followed me wherever I took a notion to go. He was always a good sport, no matter how wild or crazy of a thing I wanted to do, he piled in there with me and we did it together.
> 
> So now I’m all alone, no family, and the love of my life is in a cherry wood box on a table. I decided to move. I will put our farm up for sale in March. We had a great time. We worked hard, we lived our dream to the fullest. I raised feeder pigs and Cornish Cross meat chickens for the freezer, plus some to sell, that covered the cost so our meat was free. I raised a big garden, canned, froze and dehydrated the vegetables and shared with neighbors and friends. We bought 4 bred ewes, I couldn’t contain my excitement, I bed checked them every night at 11:00 and was out at daylight, looking for lambs. It seemed like eternity but I was finally rewarded by 2 ewes both presenting me with twins one morning. BJ ran out to see them and we held those babies, joy knew no boundaries.
> 
> I had 3 horses and a mule that we brought with us. I sold one of the horses and the mule. Later I saw a scrawny chestnut gelding, stocking legged and blaze faced, of course BJ bought him for me. We named him Prince and with care, he bloomed into a beautiful horse. One night I showed BJ a picture of an emaciated bony Tennessee Walker mare in a kill pen, slated for a one way ride to Mexico for slaughter. She was for sale. BJ named her Pearl on the spot and we went and got her the next day. Both horses were great with kids and I took the two little granddaughters with me on rides. We had a blast.
> 
> I always had chickens for eggs. I made us delicious breakfast with home raised pork sausage or home smoked bacon, with fresh eggs. We sold a few, gave away a few and thanked God for the bounty of the land.
> 
> BJ isn’t with me anymore. His smile, his laugh, his over the top personality, his never meet a stranger- in 5 seconds or less you’re best friends-in 10 seconds you’re kinfolks, is a memory of good times.
> 
> I must go on.
> 
> I did not make the decision to sell our farm lightly. I am embarking on a journey to find my place. I’m not sure just exactly where that will be. But I know it is no longer here.
> 
> My son has a house he bought 3 years ago to be a rental. It needs work. He is a crane operator and spends months being gone, sometimes moving his RV from one location to another, following jobs. He has tried to get workmen here to do what is needed, but has not had good results. Then the shutdown because of Covid, a year later he finally landed a job that barely covered the bills. Now jobs are opening up, he started a new job in Houston 2 days ago and will be moving his RV tomorrow.
> 
> He graciously offered his house as a place to stay after I sell the farm, to give me time to figure things out. It’s on 2 acres.
> 
> I gave away my hens to a disabled couple and their coops too. I sold my horses for real cheap, got tons of responses, and picked the families that I thought would give them the best homes. I’m keeping my sheep and dogs. I’ll have to build a shed to shelter the sheep and dogs, pens, etc. The property is fenced down both sides, with a fry-your-hair hot wire, it should be sufficient.
> 
> I’m here in the new-to-me house this morning, came down yesterday. I’m at the point of finishing up painting 2 bedrooms, still have to paint trim in one, then I can set up beds. I bought a twin/full bunk bed and will put the full in one room and the twin in the other.
> 
> I bought a coffee pot for this house, have been deprived on the couple of previous overnight stays. Everything goes better when I have coffee!
> 
> View attachment 88253
> 
> I’m drinking my coffee, surveying my Queendom. What a mess. There is a pile of OSB, 2x4’s, sheet rock, ladders, saw horses with a sheet of OSB to make a work table, lumber, buckets, and everything is dirty. At least when he bought the house, the kitchen and bathroom had been remodeled, a little clean up and it will be real nice. My goal is to make this rentable. I can do a lot of the work myself. It needs outside work, now that DS is back to working like he used to, he has plans on getting that done. Together we’ll make it happen.
> 
> Never one to stay down for any length of time, I’ve hit the ground running. I don’t wallow in self pity, I carry my grief inside, it’s not for public display. I deal real well with reality.
> 
> What better time to start a journal. In a time of major change, striking a course to I don’t know where, y’all can hitch a ride on The Crazy Train and come along.


Hitting the 😍 button lots of times!


----------



## Baymule

This is what I was looking at this morning as I drank my coffee. Yeah, it needs cleaning up! Then behind me was a wall painted a ugly red, I rolled the last bit of paint out of the tray on it. Hideous. Red? No, that’s gotta go! 









I finished painting the trim in the back bedroom and opened up the boxes of bunk bed parts. 





ALWAYS read the instructions! Check out the bolts and screws needed to put the darn pile of pieces that don’t look like the picture, together so that they look like the picture. The read the instructions again. Then, thoroughly confused, you may begin. 





Included was this stupid bent hex wrench. Turning got hard on the fingers. On a regular hex wrench or key-whatever your preference to call them, there is one bend, easy to slip a small pipe over it for more leverage. I used a closed end wrench as a Redneck Invention and bent the darn thing. It’s in my pocket so I can match up the size to get another one. Still have the twin size to put together. 





I got the frame stood up, that’s the mattress in a box keeping the end from falling down while I follow instructions to get it bolted together. 





I tightened all the bolts up. It looked good. Then the bed slats, got pulled out of a box and laid down. Each slat took a screw on each end. Guess who didn’t bring the cordless drill? Had to do them all by hand. 





Then I took out the mattress in the box. Even before I got it unwrapped, it started to expand. It is supposed to go on a foundation or at least a flat board, I’ll have to put a piece of plywood over the slats. Later. 





The twin pieces were in the front bedroom. I really wanted to get it put together but needed to leave. I needed to get home before dark to feed sheep and dogs. I fed early yesterday morning, spent the night, worked today and came home. That way I don’t have to get somebody to care for the sheep and dogs. So the twin bed still needs to be put together. I‘ll assemble them as bunk beds after I move in. 





Going back Thanksgiving weekend and do more work in the house.


----------



## Baymule

I’m back at the new to me house. Came in Thanksgiving night. DS hadn’t moved his RV yet, so we stayed in that. I woke up at 5 yesterday morning and came in the house and made coffee. The bathroom is tiny with no storage so I bought an over the toilet rack for towels. I put that together first. It looks pretty good. I cleaned the bathroom and it looks a whole lot better. 





DS was packing up his RV, preparing to move it. He greased the slideouts, aired up tires, disconnected water and electricity and packing everything up. He pulled out and left for Houston. 

I worked on the twin bed, putting it together. One of these days I’ll set it on the full bed to make the bunk bed but for now they are separate. It was in lots of pieces but for once, the directions were good and the pictures were clear. I got it done and opened the Serta mattress in a box. I unwrapped it and it expanded. Shortly thereafter I had a mattress cover, sheets and a blanket on it. I slept on it last night and it’s real comfortable. I got the mattresses at Sam’s Club and recommend them if anyone needs a new mattress! 





The windows face the highway. My DD gave me the drapes they took down in the house they bought. They are worse than ugly, they are FUGLY! But at least they will cover the windows and keep people from driving by and looking through the house.





I’m sitting in bed, propped up on the wall with pillows behind me, drinking my coffee. Made a nightstand out of a bucket. LOL I taped plastic to the floor yesterday evening so I can paint that ugly red wall.  That is #1 on the list this morning. I’m leaving around noon to go to my sister’s house and will spend the night there then go home Sunday morning. 

Last night my ex-sister-in-law came over and we went to eat Mexican food. I don’t have anything to do with my ex, but she and I have always remained friends. We had a good time. 

I need to get some of those reflector things to put on the driveway entrance so I can find it in the dark. There is a lit up cell phone tower next door in a big pasture, that makes a good landmark, but actually seeing where to turn in without hitting the ditch would be a big help. 

I hot wired a sheep pen with access to a small part of the barn, to contain Trip while I was gone. Yeah, right. Neighbor called yesterday and told me my big white dog was out. I just can’t win with this dog! Robert drove up about that time so I told neighbor to have him call me. 

Coyotes were bad the night before so we figured Trip jumped out to chase them away. That’s wonderful but I wish he would stop at the fence to keep the coyotes out! Coyotes have been close and Trip has been jumping out every night, that irritates me to no end. I told Robert to put Trip in the backyard but Trip would not come to him, he must have been listening to our conversation. Trip probably jumped out last night and will be close to the gate this morning waiting for Robert to show up to let him back in. As we all know, fences only have one way jump overs, therefore he can’t jump back in. 

DS is supposed to come back today and put the starter on his 75HP tractor that’s parked in a barn in his friend’s barn in a cow pasture out in Who knows where, then load it up and bring it home. Then he has this old truck that needs working on, so he’ll load that up and take it to the shop. That is, if all goes according to plan, which it seldom does.


----------



## Mini Horses

That's a big room where all the "supplies" are....is that livingroom or also dining area?

We'll lot of room For dogs to stretch out.  😁


----------



## Baymule

That is the living/dining room. It will look a lot better when we get all that out of there!


----------



## farmerjan

Gotta love the fences that you can only get out of but not back into.  Cows seem to have that same problem.


----------



## Simpleterrier

Goats don't their fences are two way


----------



## Mini Horses

Soooo true!  A goat remembers!   If a broken link, just call for feed and they'll rush back in thru the escape route.   Fun part is watching them RUN to escape next day and find it gone. 😁


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Baymule said:


> I’ve been a member here for, let’s see….at least 10 years and have never kept a journal.


Yes, but you had a ton of great threads!  I still just lurk  and post comments every now and then.

The floors and walls look like they are in great shape.  Just a little dusty.  I am sure you will have it in tip top shape in no time.

Are those drapes or shower curtains you have on the windows? Looks like something I would put up!


----------



## Baymule

HomeOnTheRange said:


> Yes, but you had a ton of great threads!  I still just lurk  and post comments every now and then.
> 
> The floors and walls look like they are in great shape.  Just a little dusty.  I am sure you will have it in tip top shape in no time.
> 
> Are those drapes or shower curtains you have on the windows? Looks like something I would put up!



You should post more! You always have something good to say. 

Those are drapes. DD and family bought a house with those drapes in it. There are enough panels to put one over one window, not the greatest coverage, but it helps. They will do the 2 bedrooms I got done. Then there are the fuzzy dark navy drapes that are even uglier, if you can imagine that. There are enough of them to do the living area. Ghastly things!


----------



## Baymule

I babysat my 2 little granddaughters last night, age 5and 6. DD bought tickets online to an animated movie, Encanto. After the movie, they played in the games arcade. They especially liked the ones where you sit in a seat and “drive” a race car. Then they played several rounds of air hockey. They were hungry so we went to eat. 

I introduced them to the Waffle House. LOL
We got a booth and they were wound up and giggling. The 5 year old spied hash browns on another table and exclaimed “THEY HAVE MY FAVORITE FOOD HERE!!” I asked her what was her favorite food and she could not find the right words. After several tries, she called them stringy potatoes. I said “Hash browns?” She bounced up and down yelling YEAH! YEAH! YEAH! 

The 6 year old got a waffle and 2 eggs. I got a waffle and bacon. 5 year old ate my bacon. 

They were wound up like a toy clock, chattering away, loud, examining the color pictures on the menu. 5 YO said the sunny side up eggs were rotten, 6 YO argued no they aren’t. 

The waitress got a huge kick out of them and was very patient. The other waitress came over to talk to the girls too. The girls were having “Mamaw Time” because Mamaw let’s them do whatever they want. 

We ate, girls each had a Sprite, laughed, talked and had a large time. They liked the Waffle House. The waitress complained to a couple of guys at the bar that a table had only left her 75 cents. She was upset. I called her to our table and handed her 10 dollars. She smiled and said a heartfelt thanks. 

The girls had lots of fun and want to go back to the Waffle House. LOL


----------



## Finnie

farmerjan said:


> Gotta love the fences that you can only get out of but not back into.  Cows seem to have that same problem.


Turkeys have this problem too. 🙄


HomeOnTheRange said:


> I still just lurk  and post comments every now and then.


That’s what I do.


----------



## Finnie

Baymule said:


> The girls were having “Mamaw Time” because Mamaw let’s them do whatever they want.


Wonderful memories in the making! 😍


----------



## R2elk

Finnie said:


> Turkeys have this problem too. 🙄


All birds have that problem.  I have even seen robins walk a fence back and forth when they could simply fly over it.  Recently I had a White-crowned sparrow that couldn't find its way back out of the open live trap that it walked into.  The trap was open the whole time.


----------



## Baymule

I found some treated posts, T-posts and a gate on Craigslist this morning. There was a shark feeding frenzy and I was last in line. But I’m still happy with what I got. 

I got a 16’ wire filled gate (new-$299.99)
26 T-posts, 6’ with hot wire insulators
       (New-$6.49)
4. 8’x6” treated posts (new $21.99)
4.  8’x4” treated posts (new $11.99) 

New price for all $604.68

Used Craigslist price- $200. Yeah, I’m happy with that deal!


----------



## Baymule

I have  2 unnamed daughters of Miranda. I finally came up with names for them, Nora and Nova. Their triplet sister was a bottle baby, her name is Tiny. Now I have them all named. 

Miranda
Ewenique 
Eve
Lucy
Frimplepants 
Rosie
Dessa
Dolly
Isabelle
Nova
Nora
Tiny

That makes twelve. If I keep any ewes out of this next batch, I’m in trouble! LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

Score on those CL things!   Hey, the insulators would cost you another $50!!  Plus gate hangers!

Ummm...gate is a little long to haul that way!   At least you didn't get pulled.  😁🤣. Ok, I'm sure you'd have a good story for the daring officer....👍😋


----------



## Baymule

16’ gate 6’6” of truck bed. Yeah, maybe it was hanging out there a little. Haha Pity the poor officer that would pull me over!


----------



## Baymule

In the morning I’m taking 4 sheep to auction. Not usually a problem because BJ backed the truck up to the trailer, I stood where he could see me in the mirror, signaling to move over to the left or right and when to stop backing up. 

Neighbor Robert moved the trailer several weeks ago with the mule and left it perilously close to a large pine tree. Robert is down with a very painful kidney stone, waiting on a hospital appointment on December 7. He is loopy on pain pills. I took their garbage can to the street because he couldn’t and Sharon isn’t steady on her feet. No way he was going to be able to help me with the trailer. 

So I tackled the trailer backing. Let’s just say for the record, I am extremely incompetent. Plus there was that big pine tree that I didn’t want to hit. I could get so close! But I’d be a few inches too far in one direction or the other. Many times BJ was able to kick the trailer tongue over, so it centered over the trailer ball. Uhhhhh……. not me. I don’t have enough lead in my bottom to kick the trailer tongue anywhere. It went something like this. 
Get out of truck, go look at trailer hitch.
Too far to the left. 
Get back in truck. Pull up. 
Turn steering wheel wrong way, miss the trailer, go WAY too far over! 
Pull up. Reverse, turn wheel right way. Bump. 
Hit trailer tongue. 
Get out of truck. 
Now too far on the other side. 
Get back in truck. Pull up. 
Turn wheel wrong way again. Sigh……
Pull up. 
Reverse. Turn wheel right. Still wrong. 
Pull up. Yell at BJ for not being here to back the truck to the trailer! 
Reverse. Turn wheel right way, go over too far. 
Pull up again. Almost hit damn tree. 
Reverse. Turn wheel BOTH ways, still wrong. 
Get out of truck #87th time. 
Getting closer! 
Pull up. 
Reverse. Barely turn wheel. 
Bump. Hit trailer tongue. 
Get out of truck. Stare in disbelief. 
Trailer ball is right under hitch. 
Lower tongue hitch onto trailer ball. 
Hit thingy with hammer so collar will slide up. 
Hook safety chains. 
Plug in lights. 
Tell my Angel BJ thanks for looking over my shoulder so I could FINALLY get it right.
Do happy dance. 
Get back in truck. Pull forward. 

It took me 45 minutes to hitch the trailer. I refused to give up. See how close to the pine tree? 






I took a break. LOL A pine top twisted out during the last storm and was in the way. I got the chainsaw, cut it in pieces. I got the mule, chained the trunk pieces and dragged them to the burn pile. 

Time to back the trailer. I suck at this. 

I was shooting for a opening of about 2 1/2 feet wide. The end gate has a slider gate so the trailer can be backed flush against the chute. I tied a piece of surveyor tape to the fence as a marker. It only took me 15 minutes to back the trailer up. Yeah, lots of getting out of the truck, walking back to the back of the trailer to stare stupidly at it, like if I stared at it long enough, it would magically levitate and move over. No such luck. I kept trying. I did it. I got the trailer perfectly lined up! 





Inside view! 





Time to load sheep. After all that trailer rigmarole, loading sheep was a cakewalk. Had to scrapie tag a couple, which required me to straddle them, practice my one armed headlock and snap the clamp on their ear while hanging on for dear life. Why do they ALWAYS bang my knees? Why can’t they just be happy peeing on me? 

So now I have 4 sheep loaded, feed, hay and water. I’ll leave out in the morning for the auction. @Devonviolet and her husband are going to meet me there so we can watch the auction together. 

This sure went a lot easier and faster when BJ was in charge. Trailers were his specialty. Trailers are not my specialty, but I’m learning.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Been there done that...bought a new truck with a back up camera, lol!  Or - install one of those bicycle flags on your trailer - right over the receiver.  Then tape, glue or attach another flag right over the ball on your truck.  Line 'em up - and voila!

EDIT:  Just get this, lol.








						Magnetic Trailer Alignment Kit
					

Amazing deals on this Magnetic Trailer Alignment Kit at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




					www.harborfreight.com


----------



## Mini Horses

Yep. --. another BTDT here.   But I've had a lot more practice time and getting pretty darn good!   I have an auction next Sat, to which I'm considering taking 4 or 5 does.  Nice ones I had planned to keep but --- feeling some need to go.  Always more for sale in Spring if I have that urge!  The hay and feed keeps going up. 🤷. Will look everyone over this weekend and decide.


----------



## Simpleterrier

Look in your mirrors when u are pulling the trailer and memorize what it looks like. U Know where your tail light is in reference to the trailer. Next time just back up to the same spot.


----------



## Baymule

My step counter on my phone says I walked 9,819 steps or 3.7 miles today. I think ALL of them were between the truck driver’s door and the trailer tongue. LOL


----------



## Baymule

Simpleterrier said:


> Look in your mirrors when u are pulling the trailer and memorize what it looks like. U Know where your tail light is in reference to the trailer. Next time just back up to the same spot.


That’s kinda what I did with the surveyor tape. The wire behind me all looked the same.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> In the morning I’m taking 4 sheep to auction. Not usually a problem because BJ backed the truck up to the trailer, I stood where he could see me in the mirror, signaling to move over to the left or right and when to stop backing up.
> 
> Neighbor Robert moved the trailer several weeks ago with the mule and left it perilously close to a large pine tree. Robert is down with a very painful kidney stone, waiting on a hospital appointment on December 7. He is loopy on pain pills. I took their garbage can to the street because he couldn’t and Sharon isn’t steady on her feet. No way he was going to be able to help me with the trailer.
> 
> So I tackled the trailer backing. Let’s just say for the record, I am extremely incompetent. Plus there was that big pine tree that I didn’t want to hit. I could get so close! But I’d be a few inches too far in one direction or the other. Many times BJ was able to kick the trailer tongue over, so it centered over the trailer ball. Uhhhhh……. not me. I don’t have enough lead in my bottom to kick the trailer tongue anywhere. It went something like this.
> Get out of truck, go look at trailer hitch.
> Too far to the left.
> Get back in truck. Pull up.
> Turn steering wheel wrong way, miss the trailer, go WAY too far over!
> Pull up. Reverse, turn wheel right way. Bump.
> Hit trailer tongue.
> Get out of truck.
> Now too far on the other side.
> Get back in truck. Pull up.
> Turn wheel wrong way again. Sigh……
> Pull up.
> Reverse. Turn wheel right. Still wrong.
> Pull up. Yell at BJ for not being here to back the truck to the trailer!
> Reverse. Turn wheel right way, go over too far.
> Pull up again. Almost hit damn tree.
> Reverse. Turn wheel BOTH ways, still wrong.
> Get out of truck #87th time.
> Getting closer!
> Pull up.
> Reverse. Barely turn wheel.
> Bump. Hit trailer tongue.
> Get out of truck. Stare in disbelief.
> Trailer ball is right under hitch.
> Lower tongue hitch onto trailer ball.
> Hit thingy with hammer so collar will slide up.
> Hook safety chains.
> Plug in lights.
> Tell my Angel BJ thanks for looking over my shoulder so I could FINALLY get it right.
> Do happy dance.
> Get back in truck. Pull forward.
> 
> It took me 45 minutes to hitch the trailer. I refused to give up. See how close to the pine tree?
> 
> View attachment 88374
> 
> I took a break. LOL A pine top twisted out during the last storm and was in the way. I got the chainsaw, cut it in pieces. I got the mule, chained the trunk pieces and dragged them to the burn pile.
> 
> Time to back the trailer. I suck at this.
> 
> I was shooting for a opening of about 2 1/2 feet wide. The end gate has a slider gate so the trailer can be backed flush against the chute. I tied a piece of surveyor tape to the fence as a marker. It only took me 15 minutes to back the trailer up. Yeah, lots of getting out of the truck, walking back to the back of the trailer to stare stupidly at it, like if I stared at it long enough, it would magically levitate and move over. No such luck. I kept trying. I did it. I got the trailer perfectly lined up!
> 
> View attachment 88375
> 
> Inside view!
> 
> View attachment 88376
> 
> Time to load sheep. After all that trailer rigmarole, loading sheep was a cakewalk. Had to scrapie tag a couple, which required me to straddle them, practice my one armed headlock and snap the clamp on their ear while hanging on for dear life. Why do they ALWAYS bang my knees? Why can’t they just be happy peeing on me?
> 
> So now I have 4 sheep loaded, feed, hay and water. I’ll leave out in the morning for the auction. @Devonviolet and her husband are going to meet me there so we can watch the auction together.
> 
> This sure went a lot easier and faster when BJ was in charge. Trailers were his specialty. Trailers are not my specialty, but I’m learning.


I’m really looking forward to going to the auction in the morning!  I remember going to auction with Latestarter’s goats.   @Baymule assures me that this is a nicer (albeit faster moving) auction.  We may want to take some goats to auction next year. So I want to see how they work.


----------



## Baymule

I’m back home. Backed trailer up much better than yesterday and dropped it. 

Didn’t back trailer at auction barn. I checked the sheep in, pulled around to unload and spotted a vaquero motioning me to back up. Ummm nope. I got out and told him that I’m terrible at backing a trailer and would he please back it up for me. He did. @Devonviolet and her husband got out of their truck, she laughed and sad great way to play the damsel in distress. LOL

We had coffee, then watched the auction. We enjoyed it, Devonviolet was fascinated and kept up with the auctioneer real well. 

I recognized my sheep when they came through. 3 of them were white, but I knew their faces. One was a white with brown head, ram lamb. He is a week short of being 3 months old. He brought $180! A 10 month old white ram brought $330, white ewe brought $250 and a young ewe brought $210. Total $970, less commissions $887. 
I am very happy with that. Plus had a lot of fun with @Devonviolet and her husband.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> I’m back home. Backed trailer up much better than yesterday and dropped it.
> 
> Didn’t back trailer at auction barn. I checked the sheep in, pulled around to unload and spotted a vaquero motioning me to back up. Ummm nope. I got out and told him that I’m terrible at backing a trailer and would he please back it up for me. He did. @Devonviolet and her husband got out of their truck, she laughed and sad great way to play the damsel in distress. LOL
> 
> We had coffee, then watched the auction. We enjoyed it, Devonviolet was fascinated and kept up with the auctioneer real well.
> 
> I recognized my sheep when they came through. 3 of them were white, but I knew their faces. One was a white with brown head, ram lamb. He is a week short of being 3 months old. He brought $180! A 10 month old white ram brought $330, white ewe brought $250 and a young ewe brought $210. Total $970, less commissions $887.
> I am very happy with that. Plus had a lot of fun with @Devonviolet and her husband.


I had a great time at the auction!!!  This was a much nicer auction than where we took Latestarter’s goats!    I’m pretty sure we will be taking goats to auction here some day.


----------



## Baymule

I have a diesel leak.      When I dropped the trailer yesterday, i saw the blow back on the trailer. I parked the truck and shoved a piece of cardboard under it. Leak puddles don't show up very well on dirt....... Sure enough, puddles. Just spent $490 on it a few weeks ago. Had a busted fuel line, had to trailer the truck home, 125 miles. At least this time I'm home. I'll take it back to the shop tomorrow. Truck is a 2004, I'm sure the fuel lines are conspiring against me.


----------



## Baymule

I took the truck to the shop Monday. Fuel leak and oil leak. Picked up truck Tuesday, I’ll go by tomorrow and see if the bill is ready and pay it. 

Heat wouldn’t come on. Robert came over and together, doing who knows what, it came on. Overnight it became clear that heat was barely trickling out of the vents. Called repairman. The blower capacitor was about done, got a new one. Bill $116.81 I have heat now. 

Went today and bought a registered ewe. She is a pretty girl. Ringo has a new girlfriend.


----------



## Ridgetop

Anything you spend on the house within the 12 months of selling is deductible.  Technically repairs of items that are necessary for house sale like roof, heat, water, light, aren't, but . . . . 

I used to do the whole back up, get out and check, pull forward, back p get out and check, repeat thing until someone told me to put a broom handle in the top of the trailer wheel. Then all you have to do is center the broom handle on the tailgate and back up.  Works like a charm.  

I love your journal.  Lovely young ewe.  What flock is she from?


----------



## Baymule

I think I'm going to get one of those magnetic things that sticks up. I used to hold a stick on the hitch for BJ and motion to him left or right and when to stop. Teamwork. I was using the 2 bolts on the tailgate (between them) and a rusty spot on the trailer. LOL LOL

The ewe came from NP Ranch. I'm not real familiar with the bloodlines. I have a lot to learn there. For now, her name is NPR0072. She is also enrolled in NSIP. I plan on joining that program and keeping all my registered stock in NSIP. 

 I seem to have a whole lot of white sheep. I sure wish a couple of those spotty lambs I had in February had been girls, but noooooo all the spotty ones were boys and the girls were white.

I am looking forward to moving because I know that will be a step closer to finding my home. I want to expand my flock and get serious about raising quality sheep. I want to keep Miranda's bloodline, so will record her and Ringo's offspring. Yeah, I got a lot to learn and a long way to go, but it's going to be fun.


----------



## Baymule

I took down 3 cow panels, a half cow panel and a horse panel. I pulled 17 T-posts and had to leave one. I watered the hole, it may take awhile. 

I loaded up a little lady to go to her new home, she is not happy about her accommodations. Wait until I start down the road, she’s really going to hate me. But only have to go into town, so it won’t be that bad on her.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

@Baymule , all the work your doing I'd need to take 2 naps and  get a Dr. Pepper I.V..
Hang in there kid.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> The windows face the highway. My DD gave me the drapes they took down in the house they bought. They are worse than ugly, they are FUGLY! But at least they will cover the windows and keep people from driving by and looking through the house.


Just had to toss in.... I like the color of those curtains. 



Nice warm color.  Looks like fire.


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> Just had to toss in.... I like the color of those curtains.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice warm color.  Looks like fire.


Fire. Burning those fugly things is a good idea, but I really do need something over the windows. Beats cardboard. Barely.


----------



## Baymule

I went to go pay the bill on my truck and he said Merry Christmas. 
I said Merry Christmas, how much is my bill? 
He said, Nothing. We didn’t do that much and you have enough problems. Merry Christmas.

I am Blessed.


----------



## Baymule

Grizzlyhackle said:


> @Baymule , all the work your doing I'd need to take 2 naps and  get a Dr. Pepper I.V..
> Hang in there kid.


I’m hanging! Tomorrow my plans are to load everything I can in the truck so I can go to Groveton early Saturday morning.


----------



## Palomino

@Baymule she is settling in nicely! I snapped a few quick pictures with my camera tonight. I love how feminine she is without lacking depth and width.


----------



## Baymule

She looks right at home! She is a good looking girl, I’m so happy you have her.


----------



## Baymule

Coffee is ready! On my last cup, then outside to load up the truck to go to Groveton in the morning.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> I went to go pay the bill on my truck and he said Merry Christmas.
> I said Merry Christmas, how much is my bill?
> He said, Nothing. We didn’t do that much and you have enough problems. Merry Christmas.
> 
> I am Blessed.


There are still some nice people in the world.


----------



## Baymule

I got 15 round panels, plus the walk though gate panel, loaded in the truck. They are 10' long. I loaded 17 T-posts, then loaded boxes and other stuff in the back seat and front passenger seat. I'll feed dogs and sheep in the morning, be back Sunday evening.


----------



## Finnie

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Bruce

I'm glad you started a journal Dana, now I can see how you are doing and what you are up to 



R2elk said:


> All birds have that problem.  I have even seen robins walk a fence back and forth when they could simply fly over it.  Recently I had a White-crowned sparrow that couldn't find its way back out of the open live trap that it walked into.  The trap was open the whole time.


The sparrows manage to get into the coop (converted horse stall) through the auto chicken door. But can they find their way out when I open the people door??? HECK NO!! The just keep flying back and forth from side to side in the coop in a tizzy. 



Palomino said:


> I snapped a few quick pictures with my camera tonight. I love how feminine she is without lacking depth and width.


That is a VERY odd looking mini! Nice looking if it were a sheep though


----------



## Baymule

Barely got started on painting in living area. Got 1 1/2 wall taped off and cut in, yesterday. Then son came in, he was going to borrow a tilt trailer to half load the shipping containers and drag to where he wants them. Someone stole the hitch that goes on the truck, it’s a pintle hitch, so DS didn’t have one. He looked up the drop down hitch, because his truck is high off the ground, plus pintle hitch. Cost, over $250 for an idea he didn’t even know if it would work. Scrap that idea. Move on to roll off wrecker. Since there is an additional $500 charge for weekends and after hours, he will wait until he’s off between Christmas and New Year. We unloaded the round pen panels and T-posts out of the truck. I had already unloaded all the boxes and stuffed most into the very small top of a closet in a very small closet.

He needed to take his ‘89 truck for repairs to a place in Madisonville, so he hitched up his gooseneck car hauler, drove ‘89 truck up on it, strapped it down, and off we went. 2 hour trip one way, on way back we stopped to eat. Dark once we got to restaurant. We went over to a friend’s house in Apple Springs, visited and had a good time.

So I didn’t accomplish much yesterday but I spent some good quality time with my son.

On my first cup of coffee, going for second. I’ll get dressed here in a bit and start painting.

I’ll go home this evening, that doesn’t give me much time to get things done. Neighbor Robert had a kidney stone zapped Friday, sure didn’t want to ask him to feed/ water sheep and dogs for me. We already talked about me coming down here for 4 days or so between Christmas and New Year, so I can get more done.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss Baymule,

Just now found your journal and am now following along.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Ridgetop

Holding my breath till January so we can come back and help you.  (Not literally, but . . . . )

With both trucks, we will rent a U-Haul and we can load and take twice as much per trip.  With 3 pairs of hands we can set up pens faster.  

Looked at tin wall on front of room.  we need to remove tin and moldy drywall on inside - finally a reason to wear those masks!  LOL  If wood has mold contamination it will have to be removed and wall reframed.  You can get mold test kits from Lowes or Home Depot.  The kits have instructions telling you how to get test samples and an address to send them in and they will send back a report.  There is a small charge but it's *much cheaper than hiring a mold abatement company.  *

If mold is not dangerous black mold, we can just treat it with bleach and mold preventative, then add a moisture barrier on outside, and install cement board siding over the moisture barrier the on current framing/studs.  If it is the dangerous black mold, then you will have to decide about abatement measures.   Having a licensed company remove all the mold, contaminated drywall, insulation and wood framing, etc. is costly. There are alternatives to licensed companies in Haz Mat suits, of course.  

If the mold is the dangerous kind, you will need to remove it from the house since it will continue to spread and grow.  Once it is eradicated, we can start to rebuild the siding, install new insulation, and interior drywall on the inside.  Same thing goes for the doorway shaped hole in the other wall.  DH is good at mudding and taping.  

In the case of the electrical non-working outlets, DH can replace them.  In fact, depending on whether the outlets have been painted over in the past, i always replace all outlets, switches, and covers is any house I redo.   Also check to see if you need GFIs in kitchen and bathroom.  You and I can sit in a couple chairs and have a good laugh. He prefers not to get up and down because of his knees.  Once down he stays there and just rolls from one location to the next.     So CUTE!  Just wish BJ could be there to see it.  Watching the two of them together would have been a riot.  

Send more pix and I will make a list of what tools to bring back.  Depending on what you already have, I will adjust the list.  I wish DS1 was coming he is a super remodeler and massively strong.  I asked if he wanted to come to rebuild another house and he politely declined.   At least he was polite.  He did say he was saving his strength for the ranch.  
Keep us updated on your progress.  And about Trip and his Great Escape adventures.


----------



## Margali

Sounds like one of the lowrider mechanics rolling stools would be a great present!


----------



## Hideaway Pines

I have been crazy busy, but just caught up on your posts - what an adventure. I am not far away if you need something reach out... I still want to grab lunch or coffee one day in Crockett when you get a free minute, which from the sounds of it may be a while  so loved reading all your posts, and praying this move goes smooth.


----------



## Baymule

@Ridgetop We don’t need a u haul yet. Not moving until this place sells. I will however be moving some items to the new house so my DD and I can stage this house to make it sell better. LOL

I made a note on my phone to get one of those mold test kits. I’ll be going back after Christmas and I’ll take a sample them. 

Son had a guy look at the house on the things that need fixing. 

We might do the electrical plugs, then go outside and build a shed for the sheep and dogs. I have a flatbed trailer down there loaded with lumber, used tin, a 16’ gate and 9 cow panels. So far I’ve taken 45 T-posts down there.  I’m going to take down 12 more cow panels and 23 more T-posts. Plus 25 six foot T-posts most of which have hot wire insulators on them. 

Come prepared for everything! LOL


----------



## Baymule

Hideaway Pines said:


> I have been crazy busy, but just caught up on your posts - what an adventure. I am not far away if you need something reach out... I still want to grab lunch or coffee one day in Crockett when you get a free minute, which from the sounds of it may be a while  so loved reading all your posts, and praying this move goes smooth.


There is a really good Chinese restaurant downtown Crockett on the square. It’s on a corner across from the courthouse. The Moosehead cafe is on the same side, but on the other corner. LOL 

I doubt it goes smooth. Chaos and Confusion tend to follow me around. I just jump hurdles and keep going. LOL I’ll put the farm up for sale in March. Things ought to get interesting after that.


----------



## Hideaway Pines

Baymule said:


> There is a really good Chinese restaurant downtown Crockett on the square. It’s on a corner across from the courthouse. The Moosehead cafe is on the same side, but on the other corner. LOL
> 
> I doubt it goes smooth. Chaos and Confusion tend to follow me around. I just jump hurdles and keep going. LOL I’ll put the farm up for sale in March. Things ought to get interesting after that.


oh, I love Chinese, sounds great, I know where it is, but have not eaten there. We need to plan on this!! 

Well, you must be very agile if you have to jump hurdles, I am less so these days 😄 But in this market you should get a great price for your place. Things are selling like hot cakes in our area.


----------



## Simpleterrier

Well I like Chinese when and where we gonna meet. I'll be starving by the time I get there though


----------



## Baymule

Simpleterrier said:


> Well I like Chinese when and where we gonna meet. I'll be starving by the time I get there though


Better get started now. How do you feel about missing Christmas with your family? Have an egg roll!


----------



## Baymule

When I went out to feed this evening, the fat pregnant ewes piled into the feed trough. But not Lucy. She was in the little shelter. Time for lambs! I fed and watered, then sat on a milk crate in the barn to watch. Little feet were poking out. Somehow Lucy got on her back, legs flailing at the air. I grabbed a back leg and rolled her over. Poor fatty girl, she couldn’t roll over. It didn’t take long and there were 2 lambs on wobbly legs. It was dark, I left Lucy and lambs to bond. I’ll see what sex they are, tomorrow.


----------



## Mini Horses

Great!  Probably more due real soon.  😁


----------



## Baymule

Pictures coming later. It's still dark outside.


----------



## Baymule

Lucy’s twins are both white, boy and a girl. I’m happy with that! 






Eve was very needy last night, wanting lots of soft stroking on the side of her face. This morning, twins! Boy and girl. The boy had the afterbirth wrapped around his neck and front legs. Otherwise, he was licked clean. I cut it off with my pocketknife. He went straight to momma for a drink. He was strong enough that I believe despite his wrappings, he had already been up and nursed. 





Minutes ago Ewenique lambed and it’s a girl!!!! I think she’s going to single, first time ever. That’s ok, I got a GIRL!


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Show Sebright

Awww I love the white and black babies


----------



## Baymule

Had company come over, we visited awhile. Went to check on babies, Ewenique still had same string of goop hanging out and no puddle of afterbirth. Got the long glove and Vaseline, tied her up and made her very unhappy. When I pulled my arm out, afterbirth gooshed out. Ok, good. Never did that before, but I had the gloves for it.


----------



## Baymule

Sheba loves cantankerous ol’ Ringo. He rumbles and swings his head at her, but I think he loves her too.


----------



## Ridgetop

Baymule said:


> How do you feel about missing Christmas with your family? Have an egg roll!


Like that movie about the boy getting the BB gun - Christmas Story - when the Bumpus' hounds stole the Christmas turkey!  Our whole family watches that show every year!


----------



## Ridgetop

3 ewes lambing at once.  Love it - get it over with!  Love the red color on the single ewe lamb and you got some color on 2 others!  Yay!


----------



## Baymule

And I got 3 ewes! Sheep math. I knew if these three had girls I was in trouble. Frimplepants is up next, maybe she will have a girl too. I can’t help myself!


----------



## Ridgetop

Even though you only wanted to take 10 ewes to your eventual new home, remember that these 3 new girls are tiny and will take up hardly any space.  That means you can take them too!  HEE HEE HEE!


----------



## Simpleterrier

Miss Christmas how long u planning to eat? I know the drives long but not a week. Is that restaurant open 24/7 as a buffet? Ha ha.


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> Lucy’s twins are both white, boy and a girl. I’m happy with that!
> 
> View attachment 88551
> 
> Eve was very needy last night, wanting lots of soft stroking on the side of her face. This morning, twins! Boy and girl. The boy had the afterbirth wrapped around his neck and front legs. Otherwise, he was licked clean. I cut it off with my pocketknife. He went straight to momma for a drink. He was strong enough that I believe despite his wrappings, he had already been up and nursed.
> 
> View attachment 88552
> 
> Minutes ago Ewenique lambed and it’s a girl!!!! I think she’s going to single, first time ever. That’s ok, I got a GIRL!
> 
> View attachment 88553


----------



## Baymule

Ridgetop said:


> Even though you only wanted to take 10 ewes to your eventual new home, remember that these 3 new girls are tiny and will take up hardly any space.  That means you can take them too!  HEE HEE HEE!


TEN?? Did I say TEN??? I’m at 13 already without counting the newest 3. But they ARE small, don’t take up much room, so barely even count as one. Maybe as half. Yeah, that’s it, combined they equal half a sheep.


----------



## Baymule

Simpleterrier said:


> Miss Christmas how long u planning to eat? I know the drives long but not a week. Is that restaurant open 24/7 as a buffet? Ha ha.


No buffet. Not open 24/7, it’s a small town. Heck I don’t know if there is a place open 24-7 in Crockett, Texas! Hahaha!


----------



## Ridgetop

Wait!  Didn't you say that a lot of your really nice new lambs are all white?  Since you can't tell them apart from a distance all the white ones count as one sheep.  Problem solved!


----------



## Baymule

I like that! Just one white blob. One. 1


----------



## Ridgetop




----------



## Baymule

Ridgetop said:


> Wait!  Didn't you say that a lot of your really nice new lambs are all white?  Since you can't tell them apart from a distance all the white ones count as one sheep.  Problem solved!


Your sheep are all white too. Just sayin'


----------



## Ridgetop

That must be why the flock keeps growing.  We have to count to see how many there really are.  We know how many are on the big field since those get counted every night when putting them away.  We know how many are in the jugs in the barn.  We _think_ we know how many are in the breeding pen.    Oh yes and the other 3 rams in the ram pen.  Now how many does that add up to . . . ?


----------



## Mini Horses

Ridgetop said:


> Since you can't tell them apart from a distance all the white ones count as one sheep. Problem solved!



Which explains why I have this many goats?!  PLUS. When they move around, you lose count!  They look alike🤣


----------



## Baymule

Ridgetop said:


> Now how many does that add up to . .


ONE! one slightly fractured, separated white blob. One. Just one. 
Want to buy any more sheep? Obviously you don't have very many.......


----------



## Farmer.Rexi

Baymule said:


> I’ve been a member here for, let’s see….at least 10 years and have never kept a journal. My life has blown up to the moon, with the death of my beloved husband of 25 of the best years of my 66 years of life. I am Blessed to have known such pure adoration, wrapped in unconditional love, safe and secure in that love. Most people live their whole lives and never know the happiness I had.
> 
> This is us in 1996, we were married shortly after. My hair has long gone white, heck it was white then, but I wasn’t ready to deal with being white headed. LOL Over the years, his hair whitened and he had less of it, but when we looked at each other, we saw one another as beautiful as the day we met.
> 
> View attachment 88252
> 
> I’m in a state of upheaval and change in my life. We bought our 8 acre farm in September 2014, moved on our 19th Anniversary, February 14, 2015. Our DD and family lived in Lindale and we wanted to be close to them so we could enjoy our granddaughters. They had to leave for better job opportunities 2 years ago, first in Odessa, Texas and now in Corpus Christi, Texas. Both locations are 8 hours away. I started making noises about moving closer, but staying in East Texas. BJ of course rumbled about moving, but eventually he would have caved in and followed me wherever I took a notion to go. He was always a good sport, no matter how wild or crazy of a thing I wanted to do, he piled in there with me and we did it together.
> 
> So now I’m all alone, no family, and the love of my life is in a cherry wood box on a table. I decided to move. I will put our farm up for sale in March. We had a great time. We worked hard, we lived our dream to the fullest. I raised feeder pigs and Cornish Cross meat chickens for the freezer, plus some to sell, that covered the cost so our meat was free. I raised a big garden, canned, froze and dehydrated the vegetables and shared with neighbors and friends. We bought 4 bred ewes, I couldn’t contain my excitement, I bed checked them every night at 11:00 and was out at daylight, looking for lambs. It seemed like eternity but I was finally rewarded by 2 ewes both presenting me with twins one morning. BJ ran out to see them and we held those babies, joy knew no boundaries.
> 
> I had 3 horses and a mule that we brought with us. I sold one of the horses and the mule. Later I saw a scrawny chestnut gelding, stocking legged and blaze faced, of course BJ bought him for me. We named him Prince and with care, he bloomed into a beautiful horse. One night I showed BJ a picture of an emaciated bony Tennessee Walker mare in a kill pen, slated for a one way ride to Mexico for slaughter. She was for sale. BJ named her Pearl on the spot and we went and got her the next day. Both horses were great with kids and I took the two little granddaughters with me on rides. We had a blast.
> 
> I always had chickens for eggs. I made us delicious breakfast with home raised pork sausage or home smoked bacon, with fresh eggs. We sold a few, gave away a few and thanked God for the bounty of the land.
> 
> BJ isn’t with me anymore. His smile, his laugh, his over the top personality, his never meet a stranger- in 5 seconds or less you’re best friends-in 10 seconds you’re kinfolks, is a memory of good times.
> 
> I must go on.
> 
> I did not make the decision to sell our farm lightly. I am embarking on a journey to find my place. I’m not sure just exactly where that will be. But I know it is no longer here.
> 
> My son has a house he bought 3 years ago to be a rental. It needs work. He is a crane operator and spends months being gone, sometimes moving his RV from one location to another, following jobs. He has tried to get workmen here to do what is needed, but has not had good results. Then the shutdown because of Covid, a year later he finally landed a job that barely covered the bills. Now jobs are opening up, he started a new job in Houston 2 days ago and will be moving his RV tomorrow.
> 
> He graciously offered his house as a place to stay after I sell the farm, to give me time to figure things out. It’s on 2 acres.
> 
> I gave away my hens to a disabled couple and their coops too. I sold my horses for real cheap, got tons of responses, and picked the families that I thought would give them the best homes. I’m keeping my sheep and dogs. I’ll have to build a shed to shelter the sheep and dogs, pens, etc. The property is fenced down both sides, with a fry-your-hair hot wire, it should be sufficient.
> 
> I’m here in the new-to-me house this morning, came down yesterday. I’m at the point of finishing up painting 2 bedrooms, still have to paint trim in one, then I can set up beds. I bought a twin/full bunk bed and will put the full in one room and the twin in the other.
> 
> I bought a coffee pot for this house, have been deprived on the couple of previous overnight stays. Everything goes better when I have coffee!
> 
> View attachment 88253
> 
> I’m drinking my coffee, surveying my Queendom. What a mess. There is a pile of OSB, 2x4’s, sheet rock, ladders, saw horses with a sheet of OSB to make a work table, lumber, buckets, and everything is dirty. At least when he bought the house, the kitchen and bathroom had been remodeled, a little clean up and it will be real nice. My goal is to make this rentable. I can do a lot of the work myself. It needs outside work, now that DS is back to working like he used to, he has plans on getting that done. Together we’ll make it happen.
> 
> Never one to stay down for any length of time, I’ve hit the ground running. I don’t wallow in self pity, I carry my grief inside, it’s not for public display. I deal real well with reality.
> 
> What better time to start a journal. In a time of major change, striking a course to I don’t know where, y’all can hitch a ride on The Crazy Train and come along.


Hello! I can’t begin to express enough to you the gratitude I feel. Reading this post helps me understand you and your journey on a new level. Tears are welling up in my eyes as I type this out. @Baymule i know the heart and soul you and your husband put into that property. Saw it with our own eyes yesterday. I pray that we are able to make you proud with everything we do w the farm. I pray nothing but happiness follows you wherever the road takes you! Here for you always! 
Lyssa


----------



## Mini Horses

Lstewart86 said:


> Saw it with our own eyes yesterday. I pray that we are able to make you proud with everything we do w the farm



🤷🤔  Are you buying the farm????


----------



## Farmer.Rexi

Mini Horses said:


> 🤷🤔  Are you buying the farm????


We just received our pre approval for it today 🥰🥰


----------



## Baymule

Lstewart86 said:


> Hello! I can’t begin to express enough to you the gratitude I feel. Reading this post helps me understand you and your journey on a new level. Tears are welling up in my eyes as I type this out. @Baymule i know the heart and soul you and your husband put into that property. Saw it with our own eyes yesterday. I pray that we are able to make you proud with everything we do w the farm. I pray nothing but happiness follows you wherever the road takes you! Here for you always!
> Lyssa


Dang it girl, now you got me crying. I walked the farm today, I guess saying goodbye. BJ and I had the time of our lives, we had so much fun. I'm so proud to turn it over to you and your family. It is time for me to let it go. It is time for you and your family to love it as much as we did. Without the love of my life, this isn't home anymore. We prepared a home for you and your family and I wish you many years of happiness here.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @Lstewart86,

That is so wonderful that you and your family are buying the "little patch of paradise" that Miss @Baymule and her dearly departed worked to make the wonderful place it is.  I just wanted to let you know about a deed restriction that is in place.  The restriction is that you now have to start keeping a journal, too!  And as difficult as it may be, you will have to match Miss @Baymule's wit, a tall order for anyone!  But I have a feeling you are up to the challenge!

Miss @Baymule,

Just because you are selling your "little patch of paradise" doesn't mean that you can retire from posting and telling as many funny stories as ever.  Nope!  No retiring for you!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Baymule

Oh don’t you worry @Senile_Texas_Aggie !!! I’m keeping my sheep and LGDs. Well, sheep plus the 3 ewe lambs just born, minus Rosie and Isabelle who are bred and a farm gift to @Lstewart86 . Gotta get their farm started!! 

I’ll move to Trinity county, will be looking in Houston county for another patch of paradise!


----------



## Margali

Aw, the land is staying in the BYH family.

@Baymule is wonderful about sharing her knowledge and skills. The sheepies say hi!


----------



## Bruce

Wonderful that you have a good buyer who will CARE about all that you and BJ did to the place. PLUS, when they have questions, they can ask you. 

I got quite a few emails and texts from the people we sold our old house to. At one point I asked if they ever talked to each other because I answered a question from the wife and not an hour later the husband asked the same question.  

I was selling eggs to them, will again starting in March when the girls get back to work, before we sold the house to them.  We were renting it out and I'm not at all sure that the next door neighbor didn't intentionally send me over to where the future buyers were renting to sell them eggs with a diabolical scheme to instigate a house sale to their friends.


----------



## Mini Horses

Fast and smooth.....that's the best type of sale!   Yes @Senile_Texas_Aggie  is right, there is a deed restriction on that place!!   BYH posting is required!  😁🤣🤣


----------



## farmerjan

Lstewart86 said:


> Hello! I can’t begin to express enough to you the gratitude I feel. Reading this post helps me understand you and your journey on a new level. Tears are welling up in my eyes as I type this out. @Baymule i know the heart and soul you and your husband put into that property. Saw it with our own eyes yesterday. I pray that we are able to make you proud with everything we do w the farm. I pray nothing but happiness follows you wherever the road takes you! Here for you always!
> Lyssa


Hello and
.  It is really nice that someone who wants to become more self-reliant and sustainable is going to continue on with the place that @Baymule and her beloved BJ  started.  There is ALOT of time and effort that has gone into that place and you are going to go into something that has a great start.  It seems that things happen for a reason and I am glad that you are qualified for purchasing the place.  Sometimes things just fall into place as it seems this has.

There are several of us that have journals, and some, like @Baymule that spent many years just commenting on others posts and then like she just started her own journal.   It would be great if you start a journal, tell us a little about yourself and family, and what and why you decided to do this.   Although I know she is moving some of the equipment with her for her sheep to a new place,  there is quite a bit there that will be a real boon to your getting going.  The barn and the pig "palace" she called it, and good perimeter fencing which is soooo important, will all help get you started.... and all of us on here are GREAT ENABLERS.....


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> and all of us on here are GREAT ENABLERS


Yes we are!


----------



## Ridgetop

I personally am volunteering to enable you to buy more sheep, or any other livestock, because the more the merrier!   So excited you will be joining our merry band of adventurers on BYH.  Welcome.


----------



## Farmer.Rexi

Thank you for the encouragement everyone! I have a learned a lot over the last couple years and that is the only people we can count on is ourselves (I mean that w respect). I want to teach my children that we can be self sufficient and not have to worry when the “market” crashes cause we are taken care of with what we raise! I’m also tired of not being w them and fighting the “electronics”! I look forward to building a legacy with them there! We are going to be starting from the ground up with Isabelle and Rosie of course. I currently have a rescued Indian horse named Legend and a new lgd puppy who has yet to be named that @Baymule will be so graciously helping us get started. My lifelong dream has been this farm. We are starting small but overtime it will be amazing!


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule has spent a huge amount of time, labor and love making the garden area productive!!  Use it!   Yrs have been saved for your enjoyment of fresh veggies...teach the children to garden.  You'll have an amazing amount of healthy food.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ridgetop

Be sure to start your own journal telling us about yourself and your family.  Then you can tell us about your experiences with your own piece of heaven as you continue the work Bay and BJ started.

We are all looking forward to finding out your story.


----------



## Farmer.Rexi

Once everything is finalized I will be doing just that!  Looking forward to learning as much as I can. I’m green when it comes to this lifestyle but I have a willingness to learn so there’s that! Kids and I are already working on what to plant when in that beautiful garden!!


----------



## Ridgetop

Coming to Texas for month of February to do work on Yantis ranch, and help Baymule move.  Looking forward to meeting you if possible.


----------



## Baymule

Lstewart86 said:


> Once everything is finalized I will be doing just that!  Looking forward to learning as much as I can. I’m green when it comes to this lifestyle but I have a willingness to learn so there’s that! Kids and I are already working on what to plant when in that beautiful garden!!


You will find an outstanding network of friends here and on Theeasygarden.com and on sufficientself.com

By all means, when @Ridgetop and her husband are here, y’all will have to meet them!

Plus @Devonviolet lives near Winnsboro and y’all can meet her too. They have Mytonic goats and raise a garden. She does lots of herbal remedies, she is brilliant that way.


----------



## Hideaway Pines

Baymule said:


> Sheba loves cantankerous ol’ Ringo. He rumbles and swings his head at her, but I think he loves her too.
> 
> View attachment 88557
> 
> View attachment 88556


adorable!!!


----------



## Hideaway Pines

Lstewart86 said:


> Thank you for the encouragement everyone! I have a learned a lot over the last couple years and that is the only people we can count on is ourselves (I mean that w respect). I want to teach my children that we can be self sufficient and not have to worry when the “market” crashes cause we are taken care of with what we raise! I’m also tired of not being w them and fighting the “electronics”! I look forward to building a legacy with them there! We are going to be starting from the ground up with Isabelle and Rosie of course. I currently have a rescued Indian horse named Legend and a new lgd puppy who has yet to be named that @Baymule will be so graciously helping us get started. My lifelong dream has been this farm. We are starting small but overtime it will be amazing!


You are very blessed to have her to guide you on this new adventure. You could not ask for a better mentor! And what a blessing you are to her, by caring for her beloved farm, that has to give her joy and peace. I love when God works things out this way, so great.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> Sheba loves cantankerous ol’ Ringo. He rumbles and swings his head at her, but I think he loves her too.


Ahhhhh - don't know how I missed those pics but they are adorable!  They look very happy together, lol.


----------



## Farmer.Rexi

Hideaway Pines said:


> You are very blessed to have her to guide you on this new adventure. You could not ask for a better mentor! And what a blessing you are to her, by caring for her beloved farm, that has to give her joy and peace. I love when God works things out this way, so great.


We feel the same way believe me! Today is inspection day and the contract has been signed. Another step forward (a HUGE leap for us). This is our first home we have bought!


----------



## rachels.haven

Baymule said:


> Sheba loves cantankerous ol’ Ringo. He rumbles and swings his head at her, but I think he loves her too.
> 
> View attachment 88557
> 
> View attachment 88556


@Baymule , your pictures make me love your sheep and want my own (but I think part of it is how well taken care of they are, well cared for critters are often beautiful).


----------



## Hideaway Pines

Lstewart86 said:


> We feel the same way believe me! Today is inspection day and the contract has been signed. Another step forward (a HUGE leap for us). This is our first home we have bought!


You will do great; it is a transition to life in the country, but I would not trade it for anything. I think from what I read you are younger than me, which is a huge help in getting over the hurdles ahead. But the learning process is so fun, I love that every day is a new adventure, you never know what the day holds.


----------



## Baymule

Inspection went great. He is raising his 9 year old granddaughter, I invited her in to play with my granddaughters. They played with blocks and watched cartoons. 
@Lstewart86 and her husband came, inspector told them of his findings. He’ll prepare a report for the lender. He was having fun. Said he almost never gets to meet both parties and it was a real pleasure. I gave him a jar of wild plum jam. Another step in the right direction!


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> Ahhhhh - don't know how I missed those pics but they are adorable!  They look very happy together, lol.


Ringo will rumble and do a short charge at Sentry and Sheba, they dodge and play with him.


----------



## Baymule

The little girls named two of the ewe lambs. That’s Cookie on the left and Rainbow on the right. They are completely relaxed, look at Rainbow’s leg hanging  over the arm of the chair. They are loved. 






I named Ewenique’s single, Pinto. She is getting her share of spoiling too.


----------



## Palomino

@Baymule I love Cookie's markings!! Perfect name for her too!
They are all so cute, girls and lambs!


----------



## farmerjan

I think Pinto looks more like a Palomino or a Creamsicle......or even a "hereford" hog with the white points and colored body.....But I like Creamsicle.....
The granddaughters are really growing.  How long will you have them for?   
Nice making "points" with the inspector..... helping babysitting the granddaughter and a jar of plum preserves......Hmmm


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Inspection went great. He is raising his 9 year old granddaughter, I invited her in to play with my granddaughters. They played with blocks and watched cartoons.
> @Lstewart86 and her husband came, inspector told them of his findings. He’ll prepare a report for the lender. He was having fun. Said he almost never gets to meet both parties and it was a real pleasure. I gave him a jar of wild plum jam. Another step in the right direction!


WOW! I’m so glad to hear you found the perfect buyer, who will appreciat what an awesome place you and BJ created. <3


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I gave him a jar of wild plum jam. Another step in the right direction!


BRIBING the inspector for a good report?!?! Tsk, tsk.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle

Bruce said:


> BRIBING the inspector for a good report?!?! Tsk, tsk.


I've been bribed with candy, soda's, beef and dumplings, cornbread, access to fishing and hunting. Gotta grease that wheel. 
@Baymule  congratulations, one less worry.


----------



## Baymule

I got the little girls asleep, now I get a few moments of adult time. LOL The 14 year old is eating popcorn in bed, talking to her friends on her phone. LOL

We have been having fun. Last night we went to Marshall Texas to see the Wonderland of Lights. We rode the train, the carousel, did face painting, decorate a cookie, and had fun. DGD14 brought a friend and they took off to do their thing. 

When we got out of the car, DGD5 said, "I smell hot chocolate. I got a nose like a dog." Sure enough, 1 1/2 blocks away was a hot chocolate stand. A round of hot chocolate for 5, $20 later, was good. 

I'll post pictures later off my phone. Going to try to catch up on posts.


----------



## Baymule

My son is working on the far north side of Houston, in Humble. He went to Lowes this afternoon to get a new kitchen faucet for his RV. When he got back in his truck, the passenger window was shattered. Closer look, the door was messed up. He was on hold 25 minutes to talk to someone at the police station. Then waited over an hour for the police to come make a report for the insurance. Cop told son his truck was going to Mexico to the cartel. Truck is a 2019 F350 King Ranch dually, with all the whistles and bells. If it had been stolen, there aren’t any trucks at the dealerships. He would have been afoot. He’s not real happy right now. Got an appointment on Monday to get window fixed. 

Meanwhile, my car is broke down. It’s at my sister’s in Conroe. Neighbor Robert is getting his wife’s nephew’s car hauler and we are going down Monday to get it. Car thieves don’t want it! LOL


----------



## Baymule

In Marshall at the Wonderland of Lights

On the train






The train engine-a cleverly disguised tractor. LOL





On the carousel 





Face painting!


----------



## Baymule

Yesterday we went to the Discovery Science Center. 14 year old suggested it. The little girls love that place.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Gosh they are cute! And happy!


----------



## Baymule

Today was a movie, then home. DGD14 cooked tacos for lunch. Then to the nail salon. Never been to one. Little girls got their nails painted. 14 year old got some lavender talons installed. That took awhile. A nail salon is a utterly boring place for two squirmy little girls—and their Mamaw. Finally got out of there and went home. DHD14 cooked supper, salmon and toasted rice. It was good. She left a big mess, but I happily cleaned it up. It’s been a fun week!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> 14 year old got some lavender talons installed. That took awhile.


I wish I could pull those off!


----------



## farmerjan

They get cuter all the time.  Looks like you have had a great extended visit.  When do they have to go home?  Are you taking them back and visiting DD for Christmas?  
Neat on the "train" engine.  Sounds like the 14 yr old is starting to really grow up.  Good for her to do some cooking for all of you.  
Sorry about the car.... mine is "down again"  for the transmission.... at least I can drive the truck for now... going to get it fixed though... but I am not going to panic until next week, then hope to get them on it.


----------



## farmerjan

Sorry for your son's trouble with the truck.  These car thieves will try to steal anything.... in broad daylight no less.  So glad that he didn't lose it... but not about the damage.  My DS has one like it 2012, I think.  It was my father's and DS bought it off him about 2 years ago.   Too fancy for my taste....DS never would have bought it,  but since it was his grandfather's he did... and the price was right.  He says that he may sell it though as it gets terrible fuel mileage compared to some of the older ones and he WON'T take it anywhere it could get scratched.... I don't especially like to drive it, too wide for my taste...and it is an automatic and neither of us likes that in a truck.  Plus now that my father is gone, he said he won't feel guilty about selling it..... he did take my dad out in it on his trip to VT a couple weeks before his tractor accident and then his death a couple weeks later... so DS feels good about seeing him then.


----------



## Baymule

Leaving this morning to go to my sister’s and help her with Christmas dinner. I’m driving DDs van. Son will bring me home Christmas night. Next day going to Fort Worth to friends. Then Monday Robert and I taking car hauler to get my car. He’s going to work on it. 

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## Ridgetop

Merry Christmas with your family!  Is DS meeting you at DD's house for Christmas?


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Cop told son his truck was going to Mexico to the cartel.


Scum everywhere!!!!! Sounds like he needs a couple of hidden ignition shut offs so it DOESN'T ever go to Mexico without his permission.



Baymule said:


> 14 year old got some lavender talons installed.


And you didn't get matching ones? 



Cecilia's-herd said:


> I wish I could pull those off!


If someone put those on me I would want to pull them off!!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> If someone put those on me I would want to pull them off


You’re killing me today 🤣❤️


----------



## Bruce

Oh no, I better stop. I don't want Gianna to be a single mother!


----------



## farmerjan

Merry Christmas to you and your family


----------



## Baymule

Ridgetop said:


> Merry Christmas with your family!  Is DS meeting you at DD's house for Christmas?


Yes, then he has to take me home. My car is broke down. LOL


----------



## farmerjan

Hope that you can enjoy the holiday with the grand daughters and your family.  Thoughts are with you as I know that there is still a big hole in your heart.


----------



## Baymule

I drove the car home. DS followed me all the way to Tyler. I got home, turned it off and it started right back up. Went out about 30 minutes later and started it. It sounded like a chainsaw, cut it off fast. I think I'm coming due for a new or new to me car. Car note!  I'm getting real tired of broke down car/truck crap. I'll fix the car, drive it while the truck gets it's oil leak fixed $$$ 
Then I'm seriously considering selling the car and putting the money back until I get moved and can go get another car. I need something with beyond awesome gas milage. It will be 30+ miles to anywhere in any direction for anything beyond an over priced gas station in a crossroads "town". 

Anybody got any suggestions for a great gas milage car that is not priced at I-need-to-go-get-a-job-prices? LOL

I'm going to Fort Worth this morning to have Christmas with some friends, about a 2 hour drive. Practically all the way on I-20. I hate I-20. It's a wrecking yard on steroids at 80 MPH, plumb full of idiots. Oh, make that 90 MPH--the idiots. Yesterday on I-45 I was driving 80 MPH, (in a 65 MPH zone) with DS behind me and people were passing us! Fortunately, I could get off the madness that is interstate highway driving, at Huntsville and get on a normal highway. I can take highway 80 to Terrell, then get on I-20, it is a slower route, but not nearly as crazy. Did I mention that I hate Interstate driving?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> It's a wrecking yard on steroids at 80 MPH, plumb full of idiots. Oh, make that 90 MPH--the idiots.


You know us Texans have a need for speed, lol!  (unless you're on a two-lane road where I think it's a rule that some guy will be going 35mph with no way to get around him)


----------



## Baymule

Ain't that the truth! My Grandfather said, "Drive like everyone on the road is crazy-except me!"


----------



## Baymule

I had a good time today. The traffic was light this morning, the fog was heavy, had to keep the wipers on. I fell off in the fast lane and drove it like I stole it!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> I fell off in the fast lane and drove it like I stole it!


Yeehaw!!


----------



## Baymule

Heck yeah! Some good ol' rock n' roll and pedal to the metal.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I need something with beyond awesome gas milage. It will be 30+ miles to anywhere in any direction for anything beyond an over priced gas station in a crossroads "town".


24,000 miles, 134 MPG in my Prius Prime (which matches the EPA number). Just over $0.02/mile on gas (plus the electricity of course!) Is that "beyond awesome"?  The EPA electric range is only 25 miles. My "for real" is 35 in the summer, < 20 in the winter. But then our winter and your winter are distantly kissing cousins.



Baymule said:


> Anybody got any suggestions for a great gas mileage car that is not priced at I-need-to-go-get-a-job-prices? LOL


Oh, that $ thing  You can easily get over 50 MPG in a regular Prius. A base Prime is about $4K over a base Prius. Sometimes you can get a "leftover" kickback from Toyota. My "loaded" Prime was discounted $5K in March 2019, 2018 model new on the floor. Cost about the same as a base hybrid Camry and WAY better MPG. Google says a base Prime now is about $400 more than a base Camry Hybrid. 

Sadly used cars are $$$ now, sometimes selling for new price at several years old. Going to be hard to find anything for cheap I fear.



Baymule said:


> Oh, make that 90 MPH--the idiots.


People will go as fast as the law will enforce. Apparently they don't do much enforcing in TX. They don't do a lot here either but I think the "perceived" limit is 10 over, not 25 over. If they started enforcing 5 over I'm sure the traffic would slow to 70.


----------



## Baymule

How many does a Prius seat? @Bruce is there room for car seats?


----------



## Margali

@Baymule If you are looking for an electric, consider the Hyundai Ioniq hybrid. I get about 45mpg going from plant to plant. I a booster and carseat in the back. Alexander can squeeze in between if needed. My husband can drive in a pinch but it's low to the ground.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

As someone who has only been driving a car for 8 years I like having a big truck that gives me peace of mind I won’t die if I make a mistake. We have 2 cars. A GMC truck and a Ford Edge. I’m not sure if either have what you are looking for, Dad helped me pick them out. Though they can only fit 2 car seats each.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> How many does a Prius seat? @Bruce is there room for car seats?


5 seats. I suppose car seats would depend on how huge they are  I suspect it would be a tight fit to have 2 car seats and the 14 Y/O all in the back.  Oh, wait, she can ride up front can't she!

45 on a tank would be winter mileage in a regular Prius with the cold and snow tires up here . I regularly got 55 full tank in the summer in my prior Prii (2004 & 2009) and hit 60 MPG a couple of times with 95% backroads; DW and DD2 get similar in their 2006's. The newest generation gets better MPG than the second gens (2004-2009) and the 3rd gen (2010-2017). And of course the Prime beats them all by a lot. At one point in my journal I posted my 70 miles at nearly 80 MPG without a precharge. But that was all 50 MPH roads. Won't see that doing 75 on the interstate. Of course it also depends on how you drive (same as any vehicle, just more obvious in a car that gets great MPG). If one is the type that powers to each red light then hits the brakes so they can sit and wait for a green, top MPG will not be attained. And they get to replace the brakes much more often.

But no spare tire in the Prime, the big battery is there. No spare in the all electric Leaf either which I don't understand. It's batteries are in the floor, there is room for a mini spare in the back. They don't even give you a jack, the Prime has one. Both come with a "flat repair kit". Basically a pump to put sealant in the tire if you get a nail, no good for catastrophic failure.

Also, are Prii allowed in your part of Texas Bay? They are far from being a truck 

Google says the 2022 Hyundai Ioniq hybrid should get nearly 60 MPG.


----------



## Baymule

@Bruce I have seen Prius with my own eyes on Texas highways. There is no law against them nor is there a reduction in social standing. Lol

No spare tire? That’s crazy. 

I’ll google the Hyundai Ioniq and take a look at it. @Margali do they plug in or generate power as you drive? Does it have a spare? LOL

Haha @Cecilia's-herd i have a truck. It’s a 2004 F250 Lariat diesel. I love the truck.


----------



## Margali

@Baymule The Ioniq is not a plug-in. I run middle grade 89octane fuel. It charges the battery by regenerative braking or running the engine. During the freeze last year it was great. By watching the display, I could cruise around town on electric motor only using no gas when none was available. When the battery got down to a third, I hit the highway and cruised in "hybrid" mode where it charged the battery back up and charged my laptop too. The 45 mpg is doing 70 - 75 mph by the way.

Like most new cars today, it comes with Fix-a-Flat and road service. Not even a donut...


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> Haha @Cecilia's-herd i have a truck. It’s a 2004 F250 Lariat diesel. I love the truck.


They make me feel powerful LOL. I love trucks. Can’t have more than 2 kids though. 🤣


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> No spare tire? That’s crazy


The crazy thing is most new cars do NOT have a spare!

Also....  I got a Subaru...  last Subaru I had was a 2000 or 2001.... anyway... they switched the kind of tow hooks to the useless ones the Mercedes use.  The screw in hook.

 

What the hey is a "great on off road crud" car/SUV doing with a useless tow hook and zero spare tire????   

Anyway...  bought it anyway...  the Subaru still has excellent all wheel drive.... and good ground clearance  (it was crazy how the vast majority of cars in the SUV category had 5 inches or less of ground clearance).

But...  when I was looking at new cars last spring, the new car loan interest rates are crazy good.   I didn't get a 0%, but I got a .9%.

So... it is a great loan.  Made it better than getting a used car.


----------



## Baymule

Cecilia's-herd said:


> They make me feel powerful LOL. I love trucks. Can’t have more than 2 kids though. 🤣


Get a 4 door crew cab. I have one with a 6 1/2' bed. Good for hauling kids, groceries and pulling trailers.

Had a 1 ton with long wheel base, it was not parking lot friendly. LOL Husband had a 1 ton dually at the same time, both were gas engines. I tell you what, I can back up a truck! When we had our furniture store, i was real good at backing the box delivery trucks and often went to Houston to pick up orders. I love trucks, but I need a car that is not a gas guzzler.


----------



## farmerjan

So how are things progressing at your son's house where you are going to go?  Any progress with the "leaned up against the hole plywood"  door?  Sounds like this is going to be more of a push for you than you had originally planned... which may be good or may not be.....

Can't advise on the car situation.  I see where there is such low financing costs that a brand new one might be the best way to go.  Used vehicles are so high right now that they are just not economically feasible unless you find one at an estate sale of some sort.  But the computer stuff on the new ones is totally ridiculous.  That is why I put a new engine in the forrester and will have the transmission done too... and I am going to have my engine on the outback redone as they cannot find a good used one so redoing the heads and timing belt and all on mine is going to be the best way to go.  They are 2000 and 2001 and the outback especially will bring more than I will have in the heads and work done on it... which is the one I would sell anyway.  Once I get the transmission on the forrester done it will take a year or so to get it to where what I have in it to be worth it... But that is just me.  I have rented and driven several different ones over the years, and would probably go with some sort of a smaller type SUV for the room for the kids and the newer ones get pretty good mileage.  My vehicles all run in the 23-26 mpg range with the outback being the lowest.  I can get 27-28 on my little ranger p.u. on the highway with the 5th gear.  The others are automatics.


----------



## Baymule

Son got the shipping containers moved Sunday! Saturday we will jack them up and block them to get them off the dirt. I'm thinking positive--should be able to do that Saturday. Not bleed over into Sunday. Then I can get all that stuff out of the living room floor, finish painting the walls and get ready to move stuff in. Got to unload flatbed trailer and can bring it home and load it back up!

I packed a few boxes yesterday, can kick that in high gear now.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> they switched the kind of tow hooks to the useless ones the Mercedes use. The screw in hook.


I think they've done that on most cars. I'm not sure the tow trucks ever bother with the "hooks" anyway. I think they attach chains to the frame somehow and pull the car onto the flatbed. 

Story on NPR this morning about the "no haggling" on new car MSRP now. People pay over instead of getting a better price from the dealer. Shortage of new cars you know. Some guy contacted for the story bought a Kia Telluride which the journalist said was not a particularly high end vehicle. Google says MSRP starts at $32K. The guy said what should have been a $50K car (I guess he wanted everything??) ended up being a $70K car.  Proof that some people have a lot more money than brains.

Hopefully the chip shortage will be sorted out soon and they can build cars again.



Margali said:


> By watching the display, I could cruise around town on electric motor only using no gas when none was available.


Be aware that the speed the hybrid car will stay in electric mode is limited as is the distance you can go before the gas engine kicks in. A Gen 2 (2004-2009) Prius hybrid will kick in the gas engine if you go over 38 MPH. And the range on electric, on the flat, if the battery is "full" is only about 1 mile. Non plugins CAN run on electric only but aren't designed with that in mind. And you can't force it into EV mode. Well, you can on DD2's 2010 Prius but that is "parking lot" mode, it will kick out at about 5 MPH. The Ioniq hybrid probably has a different battery (maybe lithium?) so it might have more "if you drive carefully" EV range.

The Prime, being a plug-in, and I assume the Ioniq plug-in is similar, can be forced into EV. In fact the Prime will ALWAYS start in EV and you have to put it in hybrid mode if you want to save your electrons for city driving after hitting the highway. The Prime will do 82 MPH (so they say, I have no personal experience) in EV mode.


----------



## Margali

@Bruce With my Ioniq, electric only mode seems to be based on torque not speed.So on long slight downhill grade it will stay in electric only while I'm doing 70mph. As soon as I start up next hill, it will switch to hybrid mode.


----------



## Baymule

Not going to Groveton house this weekend. Supposed to be raining, drop into the 20’s Saturday and Sunday night. Here it will be a hard freeze and wintery mix. 

A friend gave me moving boxes today. I have enough for me , the family buying the farm and some left over. 

I canned 20 pounds of chicken leg quarters with rice today, for the dogs. Got 14 quarts. Got 3 more 20# bags in the freezer. Guess I’ll get it canned this weekend. 

Got a few more boxes packed today and stuff dragged out in the floor-so I could load it up for the trip to Groveton that I’m not going to make now.


----------



## Baymule

My daughter bought the little girls inflatable things they can crawl into and roll around in. Guess what they pretend to be? 

DUNG BEETLES! 

Hahaha! That’s Mamaw’s girls! LOL


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> My daughter bought the little girls inflatable things they can crawl into and roll around in. Guess what they pretend to be?
> 
> DUNG BEETLES!
> 
> Hahaha! That’s Mamaw’s girls! LOL
> 
> View attachment 88723


Ahh they are so cute 🥰 🤣


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> My daughter bought the little girls inflatable things they can crawl into and roll around in. Guess what they pretend to be?
> 
> DUNG BEETLES!
> 
> Hahaha! That’s Mamaw’s girls! LOL
> 
> View attachment 88723


Did your DD say EWWWWW....????? Yep, chip off the Mamaw block!!!!


----------



## Baymule

I could start a box store! With the expected cold, rainy miserable weather, I’ll be packing more stuff this weekend.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> I could start a box store! With the expected cold, rainy miserable weather, I’ll be packing more stuff this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 88729


The Catholic guilt when you throw away a good box… 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Bruce

Margali said:


> @Bruce With my Ioniq, electric only mode is based on torque not speed.So on long slight downhill grade it will stay in electric only while I'm doing 70mph. As soon as I start up next hill, it will switch to hybrid mode.


Oh yeah. The algorithms are likely pretty complex. The car "chooses" if it will go into or stay in EV mode based on lots of things. One is the battery state of charge, another is load, another is temperature. I've gone a couple of miles on the interstate in my older Prii with the EV light on. Basically the car "decided" it needed a very slight amount of power to stay at speed on a downhill. If you've got the cruise on and the hill is steep enough to increase speed, the electric motor will "retard" speed through the transmission by acting as a generator, adding that power to the battery.

The Ioniq has a 6 speed auto transmission, therefore it shifts. The Prius is a planetary gear transmission. No shifting, ever. Well unless you shift from Drive to Reverse or the like.


----------



## Baymule

Robert brought his trailer and my tractor over this morning. We dug out maybe a fourth of the sheep barn and piled the trailer up. He scooped what he could with the FEL bucket, we pitch forked more and piled it up. He dumped in trailer, rinse, repeat. Then we pitch forked, raked and shoveled it out in his garden. My knees are screaming at me. 1:00 time to quit. 

Feet up, empty glass of eggnog. Life is good.


----------



## Baymule

Pinto is a lot bigger than the two sets of twins. Ewenique is a good mom with lots of milk and always raises nice twins. And they are almost always boys. I sure wanted a ewe lamb from her and she gifted me with a single, Pinto. 

Here she is, showing her Pinto spots that inspired her name. She is standing next to one of the twins born just hours before her. Pinto towers over the twins. @Mike CHS i don’t have much experience with singles, will she finish out bigger than the twin ewes or will they catch up to her somewhere along the way?


----------



## Mini Horses

Is that an old church pew on your front porch?  😇.  Nice.

Oh, pinto is a keeper!   Nice she gave you a daughter, finally.


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> Is that an old church pew on your front porch?  😇.  Nice.
> 
> Oh, pinto is a keeper!   Nice she gave you a daughter, finally.


Yes it is. There is no room for it at the house in Groveton, no place to put it and even if there was, it really does belong here.


----------



## rachels.haven

I 💜 your little dung beetles.


----------



## Baymule

rachels.haven said:


> I 💜 your little dung beetles.


Me too!


----------



## Baymule

Yesterday @Lstewart86 came over with the kids and we ran young ewes through the chute and took fecal samples. I was mainly interested in the 2 registered ewes BJ and I bought and the 2 ewes I’m giving to @Lstewart86 and her family. Oldest daughter got some digging for dodo lessons, she did great. Then we went inside to run them under the microscope. Testing for barber pole worm eggs. 

Isabelle and Rosie have  never been wormed, daughters of Ringo. They were born in February 2021. Isabelle had a count of 100. Rosie had a count of 500 and will receive Garlic Barrier, and be retested. I am greatly pleased with them both. 

Now for my registered ewes. Gheeze!! 
Dolly-count of 1,550
Dessa- count of 17,250

Dessa is in the category of “Why aren’t you dead?”

I went ahead and wormed them both, they have looked a little off. I use apple flavored ivermectin horse paste in the weight applicator tube. I’ll retreat in 10 days, again in 10 days and take another fecal sample then. If still wormy, I’ll go to Prohibit. 

They are with Ringo, if not bred, they will be. I’ll see what they produce and test for parasites. I had to treat them 3 times with Safeguard to knock out tapeworms when I first got them. 

Dessa and Dolly were pretty spooky. Now that I’ve violated their behinds, they really hate me. LOL. 

I have other samples to do today. I want to see what the other daughters of Ringo have for a worm count.


----------



## Finnie

Sounds like the breeder of your registered ewes doesn’t breed for parasite resistance. Too bad. I wonder how many generations it will take you to get their descendants to be resistant. Hopefully these new ewes will bring good meat qualities to the table in the process. Good thing Ringo is half the flock! 😁


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Finnie said:


> Sounds like the breeder of your registered ewes doesn’t breed for parasite resistance.


Until I met Dana I didn’t even know you could. It’s absolutely fascinating.


----------



## farmerjan

We have been monitoring and culling for parasite resistance in our cattle for years.  "High maintenance" cattle are costly just like in any other breed/species of animals.  We also have been watching/monitoring for pink eye resistance.  Va Tech... where Ringo came from initially.... has done many types of breeding for resistance and such in various breeds of their animals.  
We have also found that cattle raised in our environment tend to be more resistant to many things... and when we buy and bring in animals, they often will have very noticeable problems with pinkeye and parasites;  until their systems get acclimated to our "bugs".... and their calves will usually show better resistance to things than the parents.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

@farmerjan don’t temp me! LOL. I will go out and buy registered cows 🤣🤣


----------



## farmerjan

@Cecilia's-herd ... not sure what registered cows has to do with parasite resistance... we have a few registered animals, but mostly run just commercial cattle.  Other than the program at VT for the parasite resistant sheep, I don't know anyone who promotes their animals  as such.  There are a few cattle breeders here that do promote their cattle as being very fescue tolerant for grazing and being more efficient and therefore making more money for the producer.  Fescue can be a real love/hate thing... great for extending the grazing season and for stockpiling grass for fall grazing.  But it is also no good for summer grazing, the endophyte infected varieties cause toxicity which can affect fertility, cause lameness and even founder type symptoms, overheating in the hot weather... all sorts of things.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

farmerjan said:


> @Cecilia's-herd ... not sure what registered cows has to do with parasite resistance... we have a few registered animals, but mostly run just commercial cattle.  Other than the program at VT for the parasite resistant sheep, I don't know anyone who promotes their animals  as such.  There are a few cattle breeders here that do promote their cattle as being very fescue tolerant for grazing and being more efficient and therefore making more money for the producer.  Fescue can be a real love/hate thing... great for extending the grazing season and for stockpiling grass for fall grazing.  But it is also no good for summer grazing, the endophyte infected varieties cause toxicity which can affect fertility, cause lameness and even founder type symptoms, overheating in the hot weather... all sorts of things.


My apologies! I assumed they had to be registered to be parasite resistant. This is all so fascinating.


----------



## Bruce

Nah, I think registration is all about parentage. Could be the worst animal in the world and still get registered if the parents were registered.


----------



## Baymule

Cecilia's-herd said:


> My apologies! I assumed they had to be registered to be parasite resistant. This is all so fascinating.


Sometimes you are so brilliant, sometimes you must have granite between your ears. 
Hahahaha!!! Hahahaha!!!!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> Sometimes you are so brilliant, sometimes you must have granite between your ears.
> Hahahaha!!! Hahahaha!!!!


Thanks 🤣 you sound like my mom.


----------



## Baymule

Ringo was bred by Virginia Tech University in their parasite resistance program. Young sheep are purposely infected with parasites. Those that are susceptible and become wormy are treated and sold. Those that do not become wormy are sold in special sales. That’s the short version, there is a lot of research that goes on.


----------



## Baymule

Ringo has 3 other daughters, triplets out of Miranda LAMBert. LOL They were born in February 2021

Nova—350. Excellent! 
Nora—0. ZERO!! Beyond excellent!
Tiny—650 Good! Treat with Garlic Barrier

Miranda weaned twins December 9 they were 3 months old.
Her count— ZERO!! 

I am very happy to have these three daughters of Ringo and Miranda. 

@Lstewart86 I treated Rosie today with Garlic Barrier. I’ll treat her again in 10-14 days. 

Ringo is such a goofball. I ran his harem, and him, through the chute today so I could treat ewes and trim feet. He likes the apple flavored ivermectin and will suck it out of the tube, given the chance. I didn’t give him the chance. But he got feed for going through the chute. He raided my bucket of supplies and I had to get it away from him. I gave Garlic Barrier to Rosie, Tiny and Nova. Ringo begged for some, so he got the rest out of the drench gun. He makes me laugh. 

My other registered ewe, April has one of those “Why aren’t you dead?” Worm egg counts. Drum roll………
12,650 !!!!! April passes FAMCHA with bright pink eye membranes! Just goes to show ya’ nothing beats a fecal exam.


----------



## Bruce

Wow, I sure hope you can get April into a good number! Do you think she came with them or picked them up at your place?


----------



## Alaskan

My sister, over the years with her goat herd...  has sold all the wormy ones...  and kept the ones that stay healthy.

It makes a huge difference.


----------



## Bruce

That is pretty much how Mike works with his sheep isn't it?


----------



## Baymule

Pretty sure April came with her load of friends. It’s not affecting her, she looks healthy and eye membranes are bright pink. 

Sometimes moving an animal out of where they were raised and putting them in a different environment can throw them off. If this is their normal, then it is what it is. If a new place threw off their immunity or my farm parasites are different from their farm parasites, then I will watch closely and test often.


----------



## farmerjan

Don't forget too that just moving them to a new place puts stress which can result in a worm bloom, and subsequent increase in worm eggs; just like you said.... We now almost always worm any purchased cows so that they have a chance to start out clean(er) even with our "bugs" being different where they came from.
And looking healthy and all might be that she is very resistant to the worms affecting her... not as good as being worm free, but still meaning that they are adapted to carrying a load without it being dehabilitating...


----------



## Baymule

At house in Groveton. My friend Steve came this morning and we got one of the 40’ shipping containers blocked up. Neither one of us knew what we were doing, but that didn’t stop us. We have 4”X16”X16” concrete pads with 8”X8”X16” concrete blocks at each corner and 3 down each side. Total of 10 concrete pads and blocks for one shipping container. 

Son wanted it 2 blocks high. We tried, but it shifted and fell off the blocks. Uhhh….. nope. Not raising that thing 2 blocks high. Too dangerous for a couple of ignorant morons with absolutely no experience! 

So now with a whole day’s worth of experience, we know what we are doing and will use our expertise to block up the other behemoth tomorrow. 

I’m tired. Back is sore.


----------



## Mini Horses

A guy up the road has one on a slanted ground, so several inches difference end to end.  I honestly don't know HOW he accomplished that!!  Must have brought equipment in??    My trailer -- as in tractor trailer -- was easy.  Drive onto huge concrete slab, adjust front with built in crank used to set onto truck hitch!!   Adjust front steel support legs.🤣🤣.    My goats like to lay under its shade in summer.


----------



## Baymule

Shipping containers are blocked up. I never want to do this again!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Good job - congrats!    You have my permission to never do that again!


----------



## Mini Horses

Those are huge!   Great job.  Tell DS if he wants them higher, you'll sit in a lawn chair and watch!  After all, hardest part is done!


----------



## Bruce

But Bay, you are an expert now!!!


----------



## farmerjan

Being an "expert" sometimes is not a "plus".... I was not thinking they would be full 48 or 53 foot containers... I was thinking they would be the shorter "pods" that we see around here.  Like less than 20 ft long.  Those are full sized trailer bodies... WOW.


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> Being an "expert" sometimes is not a "plus".... I was not thinking they would be full 48 or 53 foot containers... I was thinking they would be the shorter "pods" that we see around here.  Like less than 20 ft long.  Those are full sized trailer bodies... WOW.


Haha, you know us old ladies don’t back down from Jack sh!t. We just do it.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

How in the world did you even move those?!


----------



## Baymule

Cecilia's-herd said:


> How in the world did you even move those?!


18 wheeler wrecker had to move them. Steve and I jacked  them up and blocked them. Kinda scary, we were VERY careful not to have a hand or foot under them.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> 18 wheeler wrecker had to move them. Steve and I jacked  them up and blocked them. Kinda scary, we were VERY careful not to have a hand or foot under them.


You are far braver than I.


----------



## Baymule

Cecilia's-herd said:


> You are far braver than I.


Maybe just more stupid.


----------



## Baymule

Got my flatbed trailer unloaded and lumber in a container. Tin in stacks and I got some more painting in the house. Only crap pile left is some sheetrock. It’s looking so nice now!


----------



## Baymule

I see space to start bringing big stuff from the Lindale house! Living area is painted, still have trim to paint, will get at least one coat on this morning. It’s tedious. The long gone idiot son hired to do trim didn’t paint it before putting it in, as instructed. It takes 3 coats of paint. Moron. He didn’t finish the trim work either, but left behind a super nice trim saw, extension ladder and tall step ladder. Mine! LOL  Going home today.


----------



## Grandmas Barn




----------



## Mini Horses

Looking good in there!   I like the soft gray color. Looks to be a good sized room there, although may be largest part of entire house!  😁


----------



## Baymule

Thanks! It was painted a dark gray. Yuck. So I went over it with a light gray, white trim. 

I got one coat on! Having Cheezits and last cup of coffee for breakfast. Then I’ll go back to start and do it again. I think 2 coats today, last coat when I come back. It stormed last night so real humid. 

And yeah, this is the biggest room. 

I think one more trip to finish painting trim and clean real good and I’ll be ready to move a lot of furniture in. Trying to figure out where to put 3 freezers. I got 2 figured out, may put the other one on the TV wall. LOL


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Maybe just more stupid.


Maybe both braver AND more stupid! 



Baymule said:


> I got 2 figured out, may put the other one on the TV wall.


Won't it be hard to get stuff out of the freezer when you have to move the TV off it every time? 
No TV on our little chest freezer but DW keeps the laundry detergent bottle on it so I have to move that off frequently.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Maybe both braver AND more stupid!



I think you nailed it! 



Bruce said:


> Won't it be hard to get stuff out of the freezer when you have to move the TV off it every time?
> No TV on our little chest freezer but DW keeps the laundry detergent bottle on it so I have to move that off frequently.



Not UNDER the TV, on the TV wall! It’s an upright freezer. Hahaha So next to the TV!


----------



## Baymule

I’m back home now. It’s 70F in Groveton and 54F here! 

Dogs went nuts when I got home. I hugged them all and petted them. I’ll go feed in about 30 minutes, early, but I’m tired. I’ll pet sheep, dogs, feed them and call it a day.


----------



## Grandmas Barn

have a good day


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I think you nailed it!
> 
> 
> 
> Not UNDER the TV, on the TV wall! It’s an upright freezer. Hahaha So next to the TV!


You'll know you've lost it when you start opening the freezer door because there isn't a picture on the "TV" and that fixes it because now there is something to see


----------



## Marie2020

Baymule said:


> I see space to start bringing big stuff from the Lindale house! Living area is painted, still have trim to paint, will get at least one coat on this morning. It’s tedious. The long gone idiot son hired to do trim didn’t paint it before putting it in, as instructed. It takes 3 coats of paint. Moron. He didn’t finish the trim work either, but left behind a super nice trim saw, extension ladder and tall step ladder. Mine! LOL  Going home today.
> 
> View attachment 88877
> 
> View attachment 88878


Looking good


----------



## Baymule

Funny for the day-I dug up mullein plants and transplanted them to the farm several years ago. Yesterday I let my ram Ringo and his ladies out on the pipeline. He let out a big snort and blew out a wad of snot. Ringo wiped his snotty nose on a mullein plant. He snorted again, blew out another river of snot and beat that plant to shreds, wiping his nose back and forth. All clean, pink nose, and off to graze. Sheep aren't so stupid.

Going to take down a stretch of 2"x4" non climb wire today. It went from the back yard to the back of the sheep barn. It was so Paris could have her safe place-the back yard, but still be able to go to the sheep barn to guard. She is gone now, I'll be leaving, so taking it down. I'll use it to replace some cow panels in the sheep lot. I'll need the cow panels for making pens for the sheep at the rent house. Going to work on loading up the trailer this week, going back down there on Friday, come back on Saturday.


----------



## Grandmas Barn

Do you 


Baymule said:


> Funny for the day-I dug up mullein plants and transplanted them to the farm several years ago. Yesterday I let my ram Ringo and his ladies out on the pipeline. He let out a big snort and blew out a wad of snot. Ringo wiped his snotty nose on a mullein plant. He snorted again, blew out another river of snot and beat that plant to shreds, wiping his nose back and forth. All clean, pink nose, and off to graze. Sheep aren't so stupid.
> 
> Going to take down a stretch of 2"x4" non climb wire today. It went from the back yard to the back of the sheep barn. It was so Paris could have her safe place-the back yard, but still be able to go to the sheep barn to guard. She is gone now, I'll be leaving, so taking it down. I'll use it to replace some cow panels in the sheep lot. I'll need the cow panels for making pens for the sheep at the rent house. Going to work on loading up the trailer this week, going back down there on Friday, come back on Saturday.


ever milk your sheep?


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> Funny for the day-I dug up mullein plants and transplanted them to the farm several years ago. Yesterday I let my ram Ringo and his ladies out on the pipeline. He let out a big snort and blew out a wad of snot. Ringo wiped his snotty nose on a mullein plant. He snorted again, blew out another river of snot and beat that plant to shreds, wiping his nose back and forth. All clean, pink nose, and off to graze. Sheep aren't so stupid.


Or perhaps Ringo is just smarter than most!


----------



## Mini Horses

@Grandmas Barn .... NO!!  Bay doesn't milk her sheep. 😁 I've tried to get her to but, nope!    Darn her!!!!!


----------



## Baymule

Grandmas Barn said:


> Do you
> 
> ever milk your sheep?


No, I only milk them when I need to help a lamb along.


----------



## Grandmas Barn

Mini Horses said:


> @Grandmas Barn .... NO!!  Bay doesn't milk her sheep. 😁 I've tried to get her to but, nope!    Darn her!!!!!


ya, and hows it taste???


----------



## Grandmas Barn

dont sheep need a lot more attention than goats?


----------



## Baymule

Grandmas Barn said:


> dont sheep need a lot more attention than goats?


No, they pretty much take care of themselves. They are so spoiled, they do like attention. Today I was taking down a cow panel, I had help. 

What ‘cha doing Mom?


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Awwww. That's too stinking cute.


----------



## Baymule

I’m at the house in Groveton, drinking coffee. I brought a recliner with me this time, aahhhh comfort! I brought a trailer load of outside stuff, including metal lawn chairs. Now I have somewhere to sit outside too. After unloading, I was beat, sat in the recliner and took a nap. I’ll leave today, be back Monday to knock out the carport bedroom that is so awful. Chris has started on it. There is no walk through hole in the back wall anymore! It is closed up, outside with T-1-11 inside with insulation and sheetrock. 

Monday we patch with more sheetrock, tape and float. Texture, paint. Kilz the walls, paint. Clean concrete, lay peel and stick tiles. Chris is glad to have the remaining pieces of sheetrock, he is refurbishing a mobile home. 

I hope we can get it all done. 

Moving furniture the weekend of  February 5. I may make a load or two with the stock trailer somewhere between now and then. I have an air mattress in the middle bedroom, the only room I’ve been able to refinish the floor. But with everything out, I’ll be able to  party down and get the floors refinished. 

So much to do!


----------



## farmerjan

Do you have a closing date on the farm yet?  I know you want to get out and let the new owners get into it.  Plus having all this to do at the new one that you were going to take a little time to do and get moving in the spring.  So this is a bit of a push for you now.  What about the fencing/pastures for the animals.  You can finish the inside more if the outside is ready for the sheep and dogs.  The road closeby is a concern to make sure that the dogs are safe and I know you have considered it.


----------



## Baymule

Daughter said closing date is February 17. I have to have Groveton house ready to move into, so I can move furniture in. I can put up temporary pens with cow panels, Sentry and Sheba will stay in. I have horse panels for Trip. He won’t like it, but he can’t jump them. Plane were to list farm in March. So yeah, I’ve had to really kick it into high gear.


----------



## Marie2020

Not long now. 
Im looking forward too the pictures of you all settled into your new home 

You are amazing


----------



## Ridgetop

You have been running at full speed!

We were planning to help you with moving but with this earlier sale it looks like we will be getting back just as you are about to finish moving.  Bringing our truck and tools.   I will lay the bedroom floor for you, and we can install all the bedroom moldings afterwards.  If you don't get the other bedroom moldings taken care of we can do them when we get back there too.


----------



## Baymule

Ridgetop said:


> You have been running at full speed!
> 
> We were planning to help you with moving but with this earlier sale it looks like we will be getting back just as you are about to finish moving.  Bringing our truck and tools.   I will lay the bedroom floor for you, and we can install all the bedroom moldings afterwards.  If you don't get the other bedroom moldings taken care of we can do them when we get back there too.


I bought floor tiles today. I'm leaving in the morning to go to Groveton and work on that fugly disaster bedroom. Carpenter will be working with me or maybe I'll just be getting in his way. I got 2 gallons of Kilz to cover the eyesore paint. I'll be back Friday. Then I'll be packing all week, may make a load down there. I dunno. I'll take you up on putting the moldings in the bedroom. I have a nice miter chop saw for that!

BUT I WILL need help building a shelter for the sheep and dogs. And building fence, repairing fence and all that fun stuff. 

I've got to get everything out of here so I can refinish the floors. Can't turn it over to the new farm family with scratched up and worn floors. LOL


----------



## Ridgetop

Did you get vinyl strip flooring or square tiles?



Baymule said:


> BUT I WILL need help building a shelter for the sheep and dogs. And building fence, repairing fence and all that fun stuff.


So I should bring the air compressor and nail gun right?    Also the come alongs and fence stretcher?  All the levels, T-squares, and . . . . I better add to the list.

Here are a few suggestions when laying the floor -
Use the best knee pads you can buy and then kneel on a garden foam pad as well.  (The first floor I laid I got blisters on my knees before I invested in strap on knee pads!  After aying the second floor I went back and upgraded to a better pair of strap on knee pads!   )  When cutting the vinyl tiles use one of those chop type paper cutters.  it makes a nice straight cut.  Use paper to make a pattern for any funny shape cuts.  When you get to the end of the room and have to cut the tiles lengthwise to finish, flip them over to measure for the width.  You want any cut edges to always be against the walls never against a factory edge.  Even though the instructions say to leave a gap of 1/8"-1/4" at the walls, ignore that and lay them in all the way, otherwise they can slip apart.  If it is cold, use a space heater to warm up the strips before cutting and laying them.  Rent a floor roller to go over the floor. It will help the strips adhere.  Buy more tiles than you need to allow for mistakes and later repairs.  You can never get the same color run later.  

I was really looking forward to laying another floor!  By the way, that glue is super sticky. Use alcohol to clean off your cutter, scissors, and hands.  Then use oil to remove the rest of the sticky.  Don't even try to wear gloves since they will get stuck in the glue and end up glued between the tiles and the subfloor!


----------



## Baymule

Square tiles. What's a floor roller? Cant use knee pads. I sit on my butt and scoot. LOL I bought extras. Only one pattern had enough boxes to do the job, so I bought them. 

No nail gun, I use a drill and screws. I got a come along, squares and a level. Drywall will be done, I got tape today.


----------



## Ridgetop

A floor roller is a big heavy roller on a long push handle.  It weighs 50-100 lbs.  You can rent them from DIY places and sometimes from garden centers.  You use it to roll over vinyl flooring to make sure there are no air bubbles that might make the vinyl lift off the subfloor.  

They are also used to roll sod and asphalt surfaces to make them flat and level.  Sometimes you can find one to rent that you fill with water.  They are lighter to transport.  You fill it before using it, then empty the water before bringing it back.  I don't like them as well as the super heavy metal ones, but they are easier to use when you don't have a Mr. Atlas to load and unload it for you!


----------



## Baymule

Or you could throw a party and do a line dance on the floor.


----------



## Ridgetop

Put on socks and slide over the tiles to weight them down.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @Baymule,

I hope you and Miss @Ridgetop take lots of pictures during the renovations!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bruce

Ridgetop said:


> Even though the instructions say to leave a gap of 1/8"-1/4" at the walls, ignore that and lay them in all the way, otherwise they can slip apart.


Might make a big difference if one is laying them in hot humid weather or cold weather. I assume that gap is for expansion? If the baseboard is put on after it would cover a gap.


----------



## Ridgetop

Bay and her DS have most of those renovations almost finished.  I think we will be showing up like blisters - after the hard work is done!  LOL

She already posted some of the photos I think.  There was a lot of work to be done and she has tackled most of it in typical Baymule style.  "Get 'er done!"  We were hoping to already be back there to help but were delayed, then she got a sudden buyer and things took off.  I am just hoping DH recovers in time for us to get back there before she has added a second story to the house, and bult a barn all by herself!  LOL



Bruce said:


> Might make a big difference if one is laying them in hot humid weather or cold weather. I assume that gap is for expansion? If the baseboard is put on after it would cover a gap.


Yes, the joints are for expansion.  Once the viny is glued to the floor though, expansion becomes moot.  Expansion joints are more important in floating floors where expansion can cause movement.  In any event if you are installing the vinyl, then installing the baseboards over the top, often the drywall does not extend completely to the slab.  In that case, I slide the edge of the vinyl under the drywall to ensure a tight fit.  Have had no problems.  Leaving the expansion gap when installing laminate I do have areas where the baseboards barely cover the expansion gap.  Plank vinyl is easier to work with I find since it bends slightly.


----------



## Baymule

I think I may be all moved in when y’all get here! But don’t worry, the sheep need shelter! @Ridgetop you are so funny! Wanting to bring levels, squares and all manner of “do it right” tools! I have used tin and reject lumber. Really, it just needs to not fall down! Hahaha! You sound so excited to be building something! 

@Senile_Texas_Aggie  I wasn’t even going to list the farm until March. My daughter answered a Facebook post inquiring about land with a house in Lindale school district. We are closing in about 3 weeks. I’ve been scrambling to get things done.


----------



## Ridgetop

I am excited!  Haven't built anything here for a while.  My family keeps telling me I am too old.     Looking forward to getting anything you need done with you.


----------



## Baymule

Frimplepants has been swelled up like a dead hog in the sunshine on a hot Texas day! Big belly, big milk bag, poor baby looked miserable. FF, I was worried about leaving her all week. But she obligingly had twins last night! Ewe and ram. For once, the ram lamb is white and the ewe lamb has spots. Not good pictures, it was 5AM and still dark. Of course I’m keeping the ewe lamb.


----------



## farmerjan

@Ridgetop   it is kinda hard to make plans to come and help a friend with all their major remodeling project when they go and up the moving time by at least 2 months....!!!!.  

Maybe I will get you to just make a little detour through Virginia on your way home and come do some building therapy here!!!!!. I hate doing building stuff and there's a bunch that needs doing here......


----------



## Ridgetop

I'm up for it - don't know about DH, but I can leave him home.  Have tool belt, will travel.
LOL

Spotty *ewe* lamb!    Good ol' Frimplepants!


----------



## farmerjan

Yay, for accommodating your schedule and having them before you left and both up and hopefully going good.  And having a spotted ewe lamb for you.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Baymule said:


> @Senile_Texas_Aggie I wasn’t even going to list the farm until March. My daughter answered a Facebook post inquiring about land with a house in Lindale school district. We are closing in about 3 weeks. I’ve been scrambling to get things done.



I understand.  I wish I could come and help, but you and Miss @Ridgetop would get tired of having to continually tell me "No, STA!  You're supposed to hold the OTHER end of the hammer!"

Congratulations on the lambs.


----------



## Ridgetop




----------



## Mini Horses

Does that lamb have spots on both eyes???  And nose???  Girl, you better lift that tail and recheck!!!!!!🤣🤣.  Yay, Frimplepants!!!  👏🎉

I had a doe who gave me trip boys every year.   Last ones, a girl and 2 boys.  I know I checked them every day for several days to be sure!  It was 5 th kidding.


----------



## Bruce

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> would get tired of having to continually tell me "No, STA! You're supposed to hold the OTHER end of the hammer!"


And "No, STA, you are supposed to hit the NAIL on the head, not the other builders!"


----------



## Baymule

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> I understand.  I wish I could come and help, but you and Miss @Ridgetop would get tired of having to continually tell me "No, STA!  You're supposed to hold the OTHER end of the hammer!"
> 
> Congratulations on the lambs.


But we aren’t running PVC water lines….. you could come help! LOL


----------



## Baymule

I’ll get better pictures of the lambs. I actually got THREE colored ewe lambs this time! I am so afflicted. Is there a Sheep-A-Holics Anonymous?


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> Is there a Sheep-A-Holics Anonymous?



At least we understand!!!!  🤣🤣.  I thought this site WAS that, the meeting place!! 😳👍😁   I'm afflicted.


----------



## Baymule

44F right now with a high of 72F. Makes me feel bad for @farmerjan and @Mini Horses fighting snow, freezing weather and winds. 

Today Chris is going to mortar in cracks where carport slab does a poor job of joining the house slab. If it dries, he may pour the self leveler. Then he may float the sheetrock joints. So many small steps together make a finished room. 

No more walk through hole in the back wall!


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks @Baymule .... I will take the sympathy..... but you might want to save a little for @Bruce as I think they got some of the left overs from this up there.... And they are probably colder....

Oh gee whiz... you didn't want an easy "out" to go outside right there in your room????  Did you put in the window also?   Looks to be a nice sunny day coming up there...

Is Robert taking care of the animals at your old farm?  Is he still unhappy at your moving?  I am sure after all these years it will be hard for him to lose you as a neighbor.... life changes, not in the ways we ever think it will...

Hope you get alot done today.


----------



## Margali

@Baymule spotty ewes


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> No more walk through hole in the back wall!


Looks suspiciously like a door opening. I guess someone decided there was no need for a door there?


----------



## Ridgetop

Can't wait to see it with drywall puttied and painted.  

I thought you wanted to out down the plank style wood look vinyl instead of square tiles.


----------



## Baymule

Ridgetop said:


> Can't wait to see it with drywall puttied and painted.
> 
> I thought you wanted to out down the plank style wood look vinyl instead of square tiles.


There was only one style that had enough boxes of tiles to do that room. The rest were a few boxes, broken boxes…. I got what they had. 

@farmerjan yes, Robert and Sharon will miss me and I’ll miss them. They are wonderful neighbors. Yes, he is feeding the animals while I’m gone. We didn’t put in the 3 windows. Another previous workman did. None of them are at the same measurements from the floor. Up down up. Idiot. 

No idea why the hole in the wall. There was no sign that there ever was a door there.


----------



## Bruce

Someone spent more time doing drugs than doing construction?


----------



## Baymule

I think I got hit by a truck, then it backed up to see what it hit. I’m exhausted, sore, tired, even my feel good hurts. I was rolling the ceiling by 6 this morning with Kilz.  About 2:30 I was cutting in the walls at the ceiling , but I cut in the ceiling with gray paint too. Fortunately not much before I realized what I was doing. I knew it was time to quit. I’ll just have to put a little extra white paint over that gray. 

@Ridgetop i found the trim! Since I was so tired that I was making stupid mistakes, I went to Lufkin and found the exact same trim! I got 15 pieces 7’ long. They got plenty more.  Got a ceiling fan for that room too. I had painted the brick wall, it looks good. Maybe in the morning I can roll white paint on the ceiling. 

Sky is getting dark, going to rain.


----------



## Baymule

Made more progress today. It’s clear that we won’t lay tile tomorrow. I’ll have to come back Monday. Had to go to Lufkin (30 miles) this evening to get another gallon of gray paint. So I did the drive through at Pop Eyes Fried Chicken and got 2 pieces, a biscuit and cole slaw. Never had their cole slaw before, one bite and I threw it away. Yuck. Chicken was good. 

I painted the ceiling this morning. Found a sagging piece of sheetrock on the ceiling. Chris said it’s been wet and he’ll cut it out tomorrow and replace it. Probably from a long ago leak. House has a nice metal roof on it now. Chris sanded on the patches and painted the walls. I painted trim, the 2 closet doors and the bedroom door.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Made more progress today. It’s clear that we won’t lay tile tomorrow. I’ll have to come back Monday. Had to go to Lufkin (30 miles) this evening to get another gallon of gray paint. So I did the drive through at Pop Eyes Fried Chicken and got 2 pieces, a biscuit and cole slaw. Never had their cole slaw before, one bite and I threw it away. Yuck. Chicken was good.
> 
> I painted the ceiling this morning. Found a sagging piece of sheetrock on the ceiling. Chris said it’s been wet and he’ll cut it out tomorrow and replace it. Probably from a long ago leak. House has a nice metal roof on it now. Chris sanded on the patches and painted the walls. I painted trim, the 2 closet doors and the bedroom door.


I can still remember Popeyes chicken having great biscuits....   but I don't think I ever had their coleslaw


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> I can still remember Popeyes chicken having great biscuits....   but I don't think I ever had their coleslaw


Cole slaw was a glob of mayonnaise mush. Those biscuits are still buttery delicious.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Cole slaw was a glob of mayonnaise mush. Those biscuits are still buttery delicious.




That i remember!!!  I love me some good biscuits!!!!


----------



## Ridgetop

When we were working on the apartment, we used to get Pop Eyes about 2x weekly.  Best chicken ever - spoiled us for any other fried chicken.

Good thing you found the damaged piece of drywall now instead of after laying the new floor.  Easier to fix the drywall and clean up the concrete than possibly damaging the nice new tiles.  Moving right along on the house.  Post photos.


----------



## Baymule

Walk through hole in back wall. This is the outside. It is now covered with new T-1-11 siding, insulated. caulked, and looks much better. Chris took off the brick, it was pulled away from the siding. He said rain would run down the walls and let water in the walls. That wall now has bright new siding. I have a LOT of painting to do! 






This is the inside. 
Plywood held up by wobbly bookcase to keep rain out. Fat lot of good that did. 





Chris cut the sheetrock, taped, it is now floated, sanded, textured and painted. I didn’t get a final picture, was too busy painting! 





After finding the water damaged sheetrock, Chris looked in the attic to make sure there were no electrical lines, then cut a small hole in the sheetrock. Then he cut out the piece. The AC condensation drain was, like everything else, improperly installed. Actually, Stupid, led by Dumb and Dumber must have done this. A 90* coming down, a 90* across, a90* going up and a90* to the drain pipe. So the condensation just sat in that low place, and the elbows weren’t even glued! 





Much better!





New sheetrock, taped, ready to float, sand, texture and paint.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> A 90* coming down, a 90* across, a90* going up and a90* to the drain pipe. So the condensation just sat in that low place, and the elbows weren’t even glued!


Save us from idiots!!! Sure glad Chris didn't just assume the damage was from a prior roof leak. I bet I would have given the info you had.


----------



## Baymule

This picture shows the nice gray paint I’m using, I’m doing trim in white. Note all the extra repair around windows due to a mess left by a previous workman. 





That nasty, UGLY horse manure brown color, it even shows through Kilz! 
This is the closet.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Save us from idiots!!! Sure glad Chris didn't just assume the damage was from a prior roof leak. I bet I would have given the info you had.


No kidding! Chris saved me a HVAC service bill. Every time the heat unit came on, it rattled. Last time I had a rattle, some years back, a bolt worked loose, fell out, into the fan and all he// broke loose! Fearing the worst, I was looking for a repair man to call. Chris found the source, a cover that went over the end of a filter was just laying across the pan. When the unit came on, it rattled. He put it where it belonged. Now how hard would it have been to just put it up in the first place? AARRGH!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> previous workman


I notice you used the term "workman" and not "craftsman"


----------



## Blue Sky

I had hm brown in much of my house. I replaced it with an agreeable brown that matches streaks in the ceramic floor tile. My kitchen is dark red. Somebody may well hate that if we sell.


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> I had hm brown in much of my house. I replaced it with an agreeable brown that matches streaks in the ceramic floor tile. My kitchen is dark red. Somebody may well hate that if we sell.


I used a bright red paint in a kitchen one time. Red and white with the big gingham check for curtains. Another time I painted a kitchen lime green and white. I liked both kitchens, nobody else did.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> I notice you used the term "workman" and not "craftsman"


House butcher would be more like it. That same workman installed those 3 windows-all at different levels. 2 have trim on the inside of the window that meets the outside T-1-11 siding. 1 window has a gap between the trim and the outside wall, giving a view of the insulation and studs. The 2 windows trim is 5" wide, the 1 window trim is 3 1/2" wide.


----------



## Simpleterrier

@Baymule  just to let u know the idiot who put the 90s in your ac drain might not be as big and idiot as u believe. Still an idiot but the 90s is called a drain trap it keeps the water from backing up and over flowing your coil pan and flooding. Now not being glued is dumb and not being installed inside of a drain pan with a overflow switch is dumb. And if your up north a rubber trap is preferred.

Your welcome brought to you by your friendly hvac guy


----------



## Baymule

So 


Simpleterrier said:


> @Baymule  just to let u know the idiot who put the 90s in your ac drain might not be as big and idiot as u believe. Still an idiot but the 90s is called a drain trap it keeps the water from backing up and over flowing your coil pan and flooding. Now not being glued is dumb and not being installed inside of a drain pan with a overflow switch is dumb. And if your up north a rubber trap is preferred.
> 
> Your welcome brought to you by your friendly hvac guy


So the 90's are actually the right way to install a drain line, OK I am learning here. I can see the wisdom in installing it over the drain pan, which this was not. No overflow switch either. Not glued, which caused it to leak. Still an idiot! 

Thank you from your friendly HVAC ignoramus.


----------



## Margali

@Baymule Atleast they installed one! The idiots that did AC at work just capped the drain. We found this out when collect condensate overflowed the lowest corner. I had to vacuum out about 10 gallons water before we could even fix it.


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> I used a bright red paint in a kitchen one time. Red and white with the big gingham check for curtains. Another time I painted a kitchen lime green and white. I liked both kitchens, nobody else did.


The gingham curtains were already there but with an inexplicable salmon color on the wall. I worked at a retailer that has red as its color scheme. A red kitchen was a victory lap when I retired.


----------



## Legamin

Baymule said:


> I’ve been a member here for, let’s see….at least 10 years and have never kept a journal. My life has blown up to the moon, with the death of my beloved husband of 25 of the best years of my 66 years of life. I am Blessed to have known such pure adoration, wrapped in unconditional love, safe and secure in that love. Most people live their whole lives and never know the happiness I had.
> 
> This is us in 1996, we were married shortly after. My hair has long gone white, heck it was white then, but I wasn’t ready to deal with being white headed. LOL Over the years, his hair whitened and he had less of it, but when we looked at each other, we saw one another as beautiful as the day we met.
> 
> View attachment 88252
> 
> I’m in a state of upheaval and change in my life. We bought our 8 acre farm in September 2014, moved on our 19th Anniversary, February 14, 2015. Our DD and family lived in Lindale and we wanted to be close to them so we could enjoy our granddaughters. They had to leave for better job opportunities 2 years ago, first in Odessa, Texas and now in Corpus Christi, Texas. Both locations are 8 hours away. I started making noises about moving closer, but staying in East Texas. BJ of course rumbled about moving, but eventually he would have caved in and followed me wherever I took a notion to go. He was always a good sport, no matter how wild or crazy of a thing I wanted to do, he piled in there with me and we did it together.
> 
> So now I’m all alone, no family, and the love of my life is in a cherry wood box on a table. I decided to move. I will put our farm up for sale in March. We had a great time. We worked hard, we lived our dream to the fullest. I raised feeder pigs and Cornish Cross meat chickens for the freezer, plus some to sell, that covered the cost so our meat was free. I raised a big garden, canned, froze and dehydrated the vegetables and shared with neighbors and friends. We bought 4 bred ewes, I couldn’t contain my excitement, I bed checked them every night at 11:00 and was out at daylight, looking for lambs. It seemed like eternity but I was finally rewarded by 2 ewes both presenting me with twins one morning. BJ ran out to see them and we held those babies, joy knew no boundaries.
> 
> I had 3 horses and a mule that we brought with us. I sold one of the horses and the mule. Later I saw a scrawny chestnut gelding, stocking legged and blaze faced, of course BJ bought him for me. We named him Prince and with care, he bloomed into a beautiful horse. One night I showed BJ a picture of an emaciated bony Tennessee Walker mare in a kill pen, slated for a one way ride to Mexico for slaughter. She was for sale. BJ named her Pearl on the spot and we went and got her the next day. Both horses were great with kids and I took the two little granddaughters with me on rides. We had a blast.
> 
> I always had chickens for eggs. I made us delicious breakfast with home raised pork sausage or home smoked bacon, with fresh eggs. We sold a few, gave away a few and thanked God for the bounty of the land.
> 
> BJ isn’t with me anymore. His smile, his laugh, his over the top personality, his never meet a stranger- in 5 seconds or less you’re best friends-in 10 seconds you’re kinfolks, is a memory of good times.
> 
> I must go on.
> 
> I did not make the decision to sell our farm lightly. I am embarking on a journey to find my place. I’m not sure just exactly where that will be. But I know it is no longer here.
> 
> My son has a house he bought 3 years ago to be a rental. It needs work. He is a crane operator and spends months being gone, sometimes moving his RV from one location to another, following jobs. He has tried to get workmen here to do what is needed, but has not had good results. Then the shutdown because of Covid, a year later he finally landed a job that barely covered the bills. Now jobs are opening up, he started a new job in Houston 2 days ago and will be moving his RV tomorrow.
> 
> He graciously offered his house as a place to stay after I sell the farm, to give me time to figure things out. It’s on 2 acres.
> 
> I gave away my hens to a disabled couple and their coops too. I sold my horses for real cheap, got tons of responses, and picked the families that I thought would give them the best homes. I’m keeping my sheep and dogs. I’ll have to build a shed to shelter the sheep and dogs, pens, etc. The property is fenced down both sides, with a fry-your-hair hot wire, it should be sufficient.
> 
> I’m here in the new-to-me house this morning, came down yesterday. I’m at the point of finishing up painting 2 bedrooms, still have to paint trim in one, then I can set up beds. I bought a twin/full bunk bed and will put the full in one room and the twin in the other.
> 
> I bought a coffee pot for this house, have been deprived on the couple of previous overnight stays. Everything goes better when I have coffee!
> 
> View attachment 88253
> 
> I’m drinking my coffee, surveying my Queendom. What a mess. There is a pile of OSB, 2x4’s, sheet rock, ladders, saw horses with a sheet of OSB to make a work table, lumber, buckets, and everything is dirty. At least when he bought the house, the kitchen and bathroom had been remodeled, a little clean up and it will be real nice. My goal is to make this rentable. I can do a lot of the work myself. It needs outside work, now that DS is back to working like he used to, he has plans on getting that done. Together we’ll make it happen.
> 
> Never one to stay down for any length of time, I’ve hit the ground running. I don’t wallow in self pity, I carry my grief inside, it’s not for public display. I deal real well with reality.
> 
> What better time to start a journal. In a time of major change, striking a course to I don’t know where, y’all can hitch a ride on The Crazy Train and come along.


Wow.  Touching.  My wife and I just celebrated a wonderful 40 years.  I am 60 and she….is not.  I can not begin to imagine that loss.  As such things draw inexorably closer to reality I purposefully have busied myself and resisted giving a place in my thoughts.  I need to thank you for sharing your very heart rending reality.  It is something we all know, have seen and understand will not stand still To appease us.
I read the end and glanced over to my wife across the room..smiled…and am soberly amazed at the wonder and grace of her love for me all these years.  It has been God’s 2nd more wonderful gift.  She gave me two wonderful loving and doting children who in turn have shared the wonder of six grandchildren.  I noted all the positive changes that my life has seen as a direct result of her sharing it with me.  Wow
Thank you.  And with what I hope is your silent permission I will remember you in my prayers.  You will need His comfort in the days to come.  The animals will keep eating, the rooster will continue to crow.  That is what their life and instinct tells them to do.  This is what mine tells me.


----------



## Baymule

Legamin said:


> Wow.  Touching.  My wife and I just celebrated a wonderful 40 years.  I am 60 and she….is not.  I can not begin to imagine that loss.  As such things draw inexorably closer to reality I purposefully have busied myself and resisted giving a place in my thoughts.  I need to thank you for sharing your very heart rending reality.  It is something we all know, have seen and understand will not stand still To appease us.
> I read the end and glanced over to my wife across the room..smiled…and am soberly amazed at the wonder and grace of her love for me all these years.  It has been God’s 2nd more wonderful gift.  She gave me two wonderful loving and doting children who in turn have shared the wonder of six grandchildren.  I noted all the positive changes that my life has seen as a direct result of her sharing it with me.  Wow
> Thank you.  And with what I hope is your silent permission I will remember you in my prayers.  You will need His comfort in the days to come.  The animals will keep eating, the rooster will continue to crow.  That is what their life and instinct tells them to do.  This is what mine tells me.



Thank you. There are no do overs, no backing up. That small box of ashes is final. I miss him every day, 25 years just weren’t enough. I’m grateful to God and Jesus my savior for the Blessings heaped on me for those 25 years and now going forward. Thanks for putting me in your prayers. I’m moving to a temporary place while I look for my new home. I hope I find it sooner rather than later, but all in due time, the Lord will lead, I will follow. 

40 years together! That is wonderful. It takes years to truly become one. All the books and movies are about young love, but the real beauty is old love, that has stood the test of time. Congratulations on your 40th anniversary and I pray for many more to come.


----------



## Baymule

I finally got better pictures of Frimplepants lambs, born Monday, January 17. I’ll be keeping that adorable little ewe with her black eyes, nose and spot. The ram will go to auction. 

Anybody got any ideas for a name for her? Granddaughters named Frimplepants. LOL Kinda scared to see what they would come up with for her baby. Haha


----------



## Mini Horses

And Sentry is adoring them!   Sheba next to him, it appears.   

I love the curls on keeper!  😁


----------



## Baymule

Sentry and Sheba adore the lambs. Sentry has been with lambing ewes and kept his respectable distance. I’m afraid Sheba would push the ewe aside to lick the lambs herself! 

What’s my name? Think I’ll send pictures to my DD


----------



## Bruce

Blue Sky said:


> Somebody may well hate that if we sell.


It is sometimes advised to repaint potentially "EW!!!!!!!!" reaction walls before listing. 



Simpleterrier said:


> the 90s is called a drain trap it keeps the water from backing up and over flowing your coil pan and flooding.


And if the drain goes to clear air, why would one need a trap? I suppose someone might connect the drain to a sewage pipe, would want a trap then. But yeah, glue is good 



Baymule said:


> Anybody got any ideas for a name for her? Granddaughters named Frimplepants. LOL Kinda scared to see what they would come up with for her baby.


Frimpleskirt?
Frimpledress?
Frimpleshorts?
Frimpleskort?
Frimplelederhosen?


----------



## animalmom

The wee lambie has a butterfly on her mouth!  She is darling whatever you name her.


----------



## Bruce

True @animalmom, Bay could call her Goatee. I guess that would be a bit confusing though.
"But Gramma, you said she was a lamb now you say she is a goat??"


----------



## Ridgetop

Blue Sky said:


> My kitchen is dark red. Somebody may well hate that if we sell.


A couple gallons of paint and primer and the buyer will be happy.


Legamin said:


> I am 60 and she….is not.


As a physicist you obviously recognize classified info when you see it!  Good hubby - here's a biscuit!


----------



## Ridgetop

Spectacles?  Too adorable!


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule if she was a ram lamb I would have suggested Chaplin.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> I finally got better pictures of Frimplepants lambs, born Monday, January 17. I’ll be keeping that adorable little ewe with her black eyes, nose and spot. The ram will go to auction.
> 
> Anybody got any ideas for a name for her? Granddaughters named Frimplepants. LOL Kinda scared to see what they would come up with for her baby. Haha
> 
> View attachment 89048
> 
> View attachment 89049


Spotypants!!!!


----------



## Baymule

The 5 year old has spoken. Her name is Reeya. That’s gonna be hard to remember. I wonder where she got that from. 

@Alaskan i like Spottypants, maybe I can get the 5 year old to change her mind. This is the kid that named a white lamb Rainbow. 

She wants to name the boy Avacado. He’ll go to auction, so maybe she can name the next ewe lamb Avacado.


----------



## rachels.haven

Please?








						Permanent Dye
					

Dog hair dye is the hottest trend in pet grooming, with a little creativity you can dye your dog's hair using OPAWZ permanent hair dye to give your dog a unique style!




					www.opawz.com


----------



## Bruce

People are SO STUPID!!!


----------



## Ridgetop

Why get a nice dog you like and dye it a weird color?  On the other hand, look at people that dye their own hair weird colors.  Worst place for that is Washington state, particularly Seattle.  Is this a "woke" or liberal thing?  Shocked us when last in Washington.


----------



## Ridgetop

Maybe Reeya is short for Reeeeelly Cute!

If you name a white one Avacado you will need to get some of that fur dye.  Or for twins - Avacado and Guacamole?


----------



## Alaskan

Ridgetop said:


> Maybe Reeya is short for Reeeeelly Cute!
> 
> If you name a white one Avacado you will need to get some of that fur dye.  Or for twins - Avacado and Guacamole?


But guacamole is smashed up avocado!!!


----------



## Ridgetop

Well, yes, but do the 4 and 5 year old understand what you have to do to Avocado to make Guacamole?


----------



## rachels.haven

Oh, I wasn't thinking you should dye these lambs and send them to Seattle (when we were there living up on Capital hill as newly weds when DH was doing his paid internships I was just happy when everyone on the street were just wearing CLOTHES, and not covered in urine, I never thought about hairdye). I was just thinking of goofy little girls fantasy. The name "Frimplepants" made me think of unicorns and my little ponies, and my little ponies and unicorns are always unnatural colors. I have heard of people dying sheep for sale to hide imperfections and make them look more uniform. But not pink, green, blue et c. Mostly just gold. Although if anyone was going to have o be dyed, whoever wound up being Guacamole/Avocado may want to wind up green. It would probably not be worth the effort in either case, but I had to say it. She's a very pretty little lamb natural.


----------



## rachels.haven

Frimplepants is a unicorn/horse in the little girls book series "Princess in Black".


----------



## farmerjan

When I was young, they used to sell baby chicks at Easter time that were dyed pink and blue..... you know, the fluffy little yellow chicks... they were really dyed "easter colors".....


----------



## farmerjan

And now, @Baymule , you know where she got "frimplepants"  from....


----------



## Baymule

rachels.haven said:


> Frimplepants is a unicorn/horse in the little girls book series "Princess in Black".


I had no idea. Now that makes sense to me, the girls love horses!


----------



## Blue Sky

farmerjan said:


> When I was young, they used to sell baby chicks at Easter time that were dyed pink and blue..... you know, the fluffy little yellow chicks... they were really dyed "easter colors".....


Years ago my neighbors had a pup. Pup got out overnight and in the morning there were half grown chickens deceased, dotting the yard. They were neon colors and I realized they were easter chicks that had grown.


----------



## rachels.haven

Baymule said:


> I had no idea. Now that makes sense to me, the girls love horses!


Apparently she's planning on riding that lamb into adventure.




__





						Redirect Notice
					





					images.app.goo.gl
				







__





						Redirect Notice
					





					images.app.goo.gl
				



(google image result)


----------



## Baymule

I finally get to meet the real Frimplepants!


----------



## Ridgetop

Need titles and the author's name.


----------



## Bruce

Ridgetop said:


> Is this a "woke" or liberal thing?


I doubt it is a political leaning thing. Just "self expression". I guess some people just need to be noticed (even if it is negative), like the little (and not so little) boys and their loud mufflers.


----------



## Ridgetop

Baymule said:


> Plywood held up by wobbly bookcase to keep rain out. Fat lot of good that did.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> like the little


----------



## Simpleterrier

Bruce said:


> if the drain goes to clear air, why would one need a trap? I suppose someone might connect the drain to a sewage pipe, would want a trap then. But yeah, glue is good



The trap is for the negative pressure inside the drain of an air handler. The ac or heat pump coil is on the return side of the blower causing negative pressure in the drain pan water backs up cause air coming in drain pipe with a trap it can't. On a furnace ac or with the cool on the positive side of the blower it will drain cause air will be going same direction as water.

I know a few days late but figured I'd help out


----------



## Baymule

Since I'm moving to a place that is 30 miles to a town in 2 directions and there are no towns in the other 2 directions, I  need a car with better gas milage.

 I called Carmax and set an appointment to go sell my car to them. They sent me an email invitation to sell my car. The instructions said it was better to use a smart phone. So I tried to open my email on the phone, but didn't remember my password. Had to go back to computer, because it is easier for me, to reset my password. Finally! Got email open on my phone and followed directions. Answered a bunch of questions, then took pictures. I took the pictures they asked for, then hit send. Easy, even for me and I'm no smart phone guru. I'm a smart phone dummy. In 45 minutes, I had an offer. Heck yeah! I'm gonna go get that money! Robert followed me to Carmax, where I did the required paperwork and got a check. Down payment for a new car! 

That was the easiest car trade/sale I ever participated in. Looking around on car dealers on the internet, I think I'm going to skip all the car lot torture  and buy one online. I can do all the application online and they will even deliver it to me. Sign the final papers and done. I sold cars in 2004-2005 and people spent entire days at the car dealership, it was a long drawn out process that nobody liked. If I can buy a new car as easy as it was to sell one, I'm in! I'll get moved, settled in and go car shopping from my recliner.


----------



## Margali

@Baymule If you had good service on the sale, try Carmax for purchase. They will let you reserve about 6 cars for a test drive session and paperwork wasn't bad. 
That's what we did when our Kia Soul was totalled in 2014. We arrived by Uber. Total time including carseat fittings, test drives, kid/preggy potty breaks, and paperwork was 4 hours. You should be able to get out much faster.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I had no idea. Now that makes sense to me, the girls love horses!


So you are saying you didn't ask your GD how she came up with such a unique name, just figured she was a whacko? 



Simpleterrier said:


> I know a few days late but figured I'd help out


Never too late, thanks for the info.



Baymule said:


> I can do all the application online


And maybe get a better price. I bought my Prime online since the only dealer that had one was 50 miles away. When the "in showroom" sales guy was done with all the paperwork he gave me the price. I gave him the price the internet sales lady gave me. I had already told him I had gotten a quote on that car online. They have to honor it.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

You can name your ewe after a really, really bad rock group called "Black Lips" 

I purchased my last car from Carvana.  The first one I picked had a bad rattle so I returned it before the 7 day, 1000 mile "test drive" was up.  No questions asked, they just came and got it.  Had a refund in 2 days.  Found another one that I liked.  It is a VW diesel Jetta.  It is my second one and I really like the diesel because of the 48-55 miles per gallon and the huge amount of power it has.  Really sad I will never be able to find another new diesel Jetta here in the US.

You are doing great on your renovation....


----------



## Bruce

HomeOnTheRange said:


> Really sad I will never be able to find another new diesel Jetta here in the US.


Well that would be because they can't make emissions standards and cheated to get the last ones in. Hoisted by their own petard.

I'm guessing your Jetta is a TDI since you said huge amount of power. Generally non turbo diesels are slugs. Even the TDI's 0-60 would be called slow by the car rags.


----------



## Baymule

Been awake since 1:30. Trip has barked all night. Before I went to bed, he was laying in the driveway, between the house and sheep barn, just barking. I tried reading a book, to maybe get sleepy and go back to sleep. 
BARK! BARK! BARK! BARK! BARK! BARK! 

Ummmmm……. Sleep not happening. 

So I finally got up and walked out on the porch. Carson heard me and came out from under the porch for me to pet him. Trip went silent. I whispered to Carson, “Where’s Trip?” This always results in Carson looking in the direction of where Trip is, or sometimes where he went over the fence. Carson looked around. “Where’s Trip?” He bounded off the porch in the direction of the sheep barn, and stopped. Tail up, full alert, as Trip slowly came out of the shadows. Trip couldn’t see me, but knew something was there. His tail was up, full alert, ears pricked, he cautiously advanced, like he was stalking danger. He reminds me of a big white lion. I walked out on the steps so he could see me and he stopped. So I bent over a little and slapped my knees in a “let’s play” invitation, he went soft in his posture and trotted to me with a big smile, tail waving. 

I’ll mention that the two Anatolians were quiet. Not barking. Probably trying to sleep too. I’ll bet with Trip now knocked out snoring in the house, THEY are finally snoozing peacefully. Not me! 

Now both dogs are in the floor, dead to the world and I’m wide awake. Oh well. When I got home yesterday afternoon from Groveton, Trip and Carson ram to greet me at the gate. Good dog! He didn’t jump out while I was gone. I fed dogs and sheep, and went to Robert’s and Sharon’s for supper. I came back to Trip joyously bounding around on the outside of the front gate, waiting for me to open it. Goofy dog. 

The house is ready to move in! Pictures of the previously nuclear disaster bedroom! 

The brick was formerly the outside of the house, as this used to be a carport. 






This is the wall that used to have a walk through hole in it. It’s all sealed up now. Look at the new floor! 





A new ceiling fan. 





The closet. 





The propane company sent out their workers to set the propane tank and run a line to the house. The next day, the truck brought 75 gallons of propane out. 

Taking furniture on Saturday, 2 trucks and trailers, me, Robert, Ron and wives Sharon and Carol want to go too! We’ll have a moving party.


----------



## Hideaway Pines

wow you have done great, I have been out for a few weeks - we both caught Covid so have been recovering... but your place has been a ton of work, but it looks great. So glad you got the new car too - that is always a huge relief to have a reliable vehicle. I hope your move goes smoothly tomorrow... and maybe you can rest a bit after all the hard work. well done!!!!! and your new babies are precious, nothing better than baby anything!


----------



## Baymule

Oh, I'm so sorry that ya'll have been battling Covid. That sure takes it all out of you. Recovery may take awhile to gain your strength back. Main thing, is remain active, as much as you can and do a little bit more each day. Take your vitamins too!

I drank my 2 cups of coffee, was still in a comatose state, thank you Trip. Made some more coffee, on cup #3 now. After I let the dogs out at 4 AM, Trip didn't bark anymore. I slept until almost 8:00. Thinking about all I got to do today to put stuff on truck and trailer tomorrow. I need to double up on MY vitamins! Not only am I not moving very fast, I'm not moving at all. I gotta get motivated.


----------



## Ridgetop

Great job on everything - room looks great!  Brick gives what would be called decorative interest in real estate!  LOL      


Do you have closet doors?  We can install them when we install the moldings and trim.  We can cut the moldings to size first and paint them before installing.  Then after caulking (if necessary) we can touch up with small brush if needed.  With 18-gauge brad nailer, you often don't need touch ups.

Isn't it weird how brad and wire gauges go down in size the larger the diameter of the wire?  My 16-gauge nailer uses brads that are almost the thickness of small finishing nails. Are you sure you don't want the large nail gun and air compressor for building the sheep sheds?  I think we have half a carton of nails for it too.  Should I bring the wire stretcher and come alongs?

Gosh remember the special tools that Greybeard talked about using for stringing wire on j-posts?  Do you have those?  T-post clips and special clip bender tool, I think.  He said the clip bender tool was faster and easier than a pliers.  Less than $20.00 on Amazon prime, some good and some bad reviews.


----------



## Baymule

@Ridgetop, I'll use deck screws on building the sheep shelter.  I use a cordless drill. Don't need the nail gun and compressor. They are easier to take apart than nails. I have a come along and fence puller too. That reminds me, Robert has my barb wire puller. 

I don't have the T-post thing that Greybeard talked about. But it will be ok. 

There are doors on the closet and I found the closet doors for the other 2 bedrooms under a bunch of stuff. They are painted and hung up now. 

Robert and Ron came over this afternoon and we loaded the stock trailer. 
Going to load 2 freezers, washer and dryer on my truck tomorrow. Going to load up outside stuff on my flatbed, Robert will pull it with his truck and we'll go unload and come back tomorrow. I'm tired, both knees feel like somebody stabbed my knees with a screw driver.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> I'm tired, both knees feel like somebody stabbed my knees with a screw driver.


I sure hope they calm down....  the dogs sleep.... and you sleep


----------



## Baymule

Got this from my daughter yesterday evening. I was tired and exhausted from loading stock trailer with neighbors Ron and Robert, so this was a welcome laugh.

They said they were playing camouflage ninjas.


----------



## farmerjan

ROFLMAO.....
There aren't enough emojis for that picture.... When they get grown up I hope your daughter shows it to their kids when they come in like that and the girls want to hang the kids up by their ears!!!


----------



## Ridgetop

Good photo to include in those wedding collages people put together for the receptions.


----------



## Ridgetop

OK, will bring only hand tools, brad nailer for moldings, (you have the chop saw for angles), levels, etc.  Are you using T-posts?


----------



## Simpleterrier

So gauge is based on the number of objects that it takes to make a designated thickness. 

So say 30 gauge take 30 layers stacked on top of each other to make an inch (or whatever thickness) so the thicker the item the fewer it takes so smaller number the thinner the item the more it takes so a bigger number.

Hey it was -17 here on Thursday. Today was 5 when I hauled wood in just a hoodie and coveralls. Then went and got feed was 12 out just two hoodies and jeans. 

When it's cold out I always think of u guys down south and how u would die up here


----------



## Baymule

@Simpleterrier you darn betcha I’d die up there! Nope. Don’t want that kind of cold! I’m just real happy for you that you enjoy it so much!


----------



## Baymule

Ridgetop said:


> OK, will bring only hand tools, brad nailer for moldings, (you have the chop saw for angles), levels, etc.  Are you using T-posts?


Yes, using T-posts.


----------



## Baymule

Long day. Started packing flatbed at 8:00. Put 2 freezers on my truck and washer/dryer. I packed boxes this morning. We left at 12. Got to Groveton and unloaded. That took awhile. Then headed home. @Ridgetop we stopped at The Stockman cafe in Elkhart to eat. I kept telling Robert, Ron and his wife how good it was. That place was packed! Finally got home at 9. I’m tired.


----------



## Ridgetop

Did you have the fried catfish and fried okra?  The day we were there they apologized for the okra - that it was not absolutely fresh!  But so good!!!

They have a sheep auction there.  The people in the office said that if the sheep we brought in were good that they would notify the regular sheep buyers the next time that we would be bringing to the sale.  I thought that was pretty good.  However, Elkhart may be too far away from your new place to bring lambs.


----------



## Baymule

Nah, Elkhart won't be too far away. It will be closer than Emory, which will be 2 1/2 to 3 hours away. I'll be going to livestock auctions to see what I can find. San Angelo will be 5 hours away, they are having a replacement auction in March, consigning breeding stock only in groups of 20. With your fine flock, that may be of interest to you. Not this year, but maybe next year we could go to that just to observe. I won't have the production to take any to that sale. 





__





						Welcome to Producers Livestock Auction :: Producers Livestock Auction Company :: San Angelo, Texas
					






					www.producersandcargile.com
				




I'm exhausted. I'm limping on both knees, back to lurching around like a staggering drunk.  I can't stop yet. It's getting empty in here, there is little stuff in the back bedroom, I'll get that cleared out and refinish that floor and the hallway this week. Son is coming with his cousin's tilt trailer today to get the small portable building, it's 8'x16'. I have a tall metal cabinet, a long wood cabinet on rollers and 2 small single cabinets in the big building at the sheep barn. Probably not this week, but maybe next week, I'll dig them out and take to Groveton to put in this small building for stacking all, well, not ALL my crap in it. 

I'll go down there to block up the building one day this week and take a cooler of meat to stuff in one of the freezers. I emptied one freezer, partially emptied another and stuffed it all in a 3rd freezer here. Took two coolers, and just threw it in the two freezers. I'll need to organize it and make room for all the meat. There is probably a good 3 coolers worth of meat and vegetables in the one freezer here. 

I need to arrange as best as I can, the stuff we took yesterday. Some of it is placed, some not. There is stuff on the kitchen counter out of a freezer that didn't make the trip, I didn't deem it important, but it's gotta go, so will have to clean up that mess. 

I didn't even drop the stock trailer last night, gotta do that this morning, clean out the spot where I have the hay bales set, get the kitchen cleaned up, maybe sweep floors, somewhere in there, lay around in a comatose state. 

Move more stuff Saturday. Hopefully empty the house except for a recliner that I can sleep in while I finish refinishing the floors. 

I may have to throw up some cow panel pens for sheep and dogs until I get better fencing done for them. 

Just caught a flash of something out of the corner of my eye, looked out window in time to see Trip jump the second fence on his way OUT and he's gone! I have diabolical plans for that dog.........


----------



## Baymule

NO WAY!!! I just saw Trip jump BACK IN!!! he cleared two fences again, to sneak back in here and look all innocent. I went outside and he ran to me, tail waving, smiling, very pleased with himself about hoodwinking me. But I'm on to his tricks now! Not much I can do about it until I move. I'll be building him a pen with horse panels, he can't jump them! 

I'm now guessing that he has been jumping out while I'm gone to Groveton, gallivanting around, chasing deer and having himself a big time. Then jumping back in, to greet me at the gate when I get home. But when Robert comes over here to feed for me, Trip is always IN the fence. Brilliant dog. Too smart for his own good, but I gotta admire his craftiness.


----------



## Baymule

Oh, I didn't realize that Carson knew and understood a certain word. When Trip jumped OUT, I went outside and hollered for him, to no avail. I yelled A$$HOLE and Carson dropped his head, tucked his tail and acted scolded.  I had to apologize to Carson and reassure him that I wasn't yelling at HIM and that HE wasn't the a$$hole.


----------



## Ridgetop

Trip is definitely smart. But jumping out then back in in Groveton will be a death sentence. Not only because of the road, but no one knows you or him and he might get shot while running.  I wonder if we could rig up some sort of perimeter thing with a shock collar like people use with buried wire.  Maybe we could string the wire on his pen fence.  ???

You need to take a break for those knees.  I know you wanted to get the sale done with that lovely new to BYH family, but I really wanted to be back there to help you.  At least wait to unpack al your boxes till we get there so I can help you with that.  And hanging pix etc.  If you can't get the floors done in the old house before we get back, I can help with those too.  Once there we will get the fencing for the sheep up fast, and the sheds.  I am moving some doctor appointments, so we won't have to rush back the end of February.  

The trailer comes home on Monday and I will be getting it packed immediately.  I am stacking the toolboxes ready to load too.  We have multiple battery operated Bosch drills and always keep extra batteries on the charger when working.  When one runs down, immediate replacement and keep working.  

Getting so tired and in so much pain is not good though.  You can catch this darn Covid again.  Our friends down the hill took a couple months to tour around the US looking for a place to buy and move.  On the trip they both got Covid.  Jeff thinks they had Omicron. After hearing how sick everyone in our house was Jeff thinks we might have had Delta. With so many types out there now, you really need to keep up on your elderberry and zinc treatments.  If you can't find your cold packs for the knees, use bags of frozen peas or corn.


----------



## Baymule

Son left about 45 minutes ago with building. He got a speeding ticket in Gun Barrel City, a speed trap on Highway 155. He was going to go a different route going back with the building, but cop called him, he didn’t give son’s driver license back to him. Son has to go back that way now. The tilt trailer tilt motor didn’t half work, had to give it some lifting help with tractor. Robert showed up about that time and pitched in. 














Son will drop building, make a 3 hour trip to take trailer back, then 3 hour trip back to his RV  so he can go to bed and go to work tomorrow. My son loves me!


----------



## Baymule

@Ridgetop I’m taking a break today, feet up, knees straight, in recliner. Just warmed up leftover cheesy grits and shrimp from The Stockman Cafe at auction barn in Elkhart. 

Half of furniture is gone out of Lindale house, it has that dirty behind the furniture look to it. It needs at least sweeping! There’s 3 loads of clean clothes on my bed, we moved washer dryer. Last night I just moved clothes over and crawled in bed. LOL Is there a prize for I DONT CARE? 

I’ll bounce back tomorrow. Thanks for the reminder to go take my vitamins. Got elderberry syrup in refrigerator.


----------



## Ridgetop

So glad you are taking a break.  Still a lot to do so no need to rush things.  You don't want to get sick with stuff halfway between 2 houses!  

DS3 and family are planning a trip to Texas in July to wander around and look at different areas.  We will also be coming back then.  We can help while you have your knee replacement around traveling with them.  They want to see our new place and also visit Elkhart area, etc. deciding if they want to move back.  It will be a cut in income for them, but $$$ isn't everything, although it is certainly SOMETHING!


----------



## Baymule

@Lstewart86 and her husband dropped a super nice cargo trailer here this evening. They are coming Friday to load it and Saturday we'll take it to Groveton and unload. 

I'm thinking drag out all my receipts tomorrow and try to get my taxes ready for the CPA. Going to be rainy this week, off and on. Planning to go to Groveton Tuesday, take a cooler of meat, rearrange the freezers and put meat in one. I want to block up that building so it will be ready to put stuff in on Saturday.


----------



## Hideaway Pines

@Baymule you need to rest up, take care of yourself. Pace yourself so you don't overdo it. I am glad you got as much done this weekend as you did, but man take care of your knees and your health. 

We took this weekend to catch up on things around out place. After being down with Covid for two weeks things around here needed some TLC for sure. but man it feels good to have the house cleaned after everything, even opened up the windows to air out our place - just hate being sick.  

Let me know when you want help at your place, I can schedule a day to come to Goveton and help you too!  Had to chuckle at your story about Tripp, what a smart dog- too smart for his own good though.


----------



## Baymule

Hideaway Pines said:


> @Baymule you need to rest up, take care of yourself. Pace yourself so you don't overdo it. I am glad you got as much done this weekend as you did, but man take care of your knees and your health.
> 
> We took this weekend to catch up on things around out place. After being down with Covid for two weeks things around here needed some TLC for sure. but man it feels good to have the house cleaned after everything, even opened up the windows to air out our place - just hate being sick.
> 
> Let me know when you want help at your place, I can schedule a day to come to Goveton and help you too!  Had to chuckle at your story about Tripp, what a smart dog- too smart for his own good though.


I try to pace myself, but pretty much operate at full speed. LOL  I’m glad y’all are feeling better and felt good enough to open windows, clean and air the place out. 

You’ll have to come to Groveton when @Ridgetop and her husband are there. She is having herself a hissy fit because things are moving so fast and she’s not here to help! We can have a fence building party. Only need a few spans. LOL


----------



## Ridgetop

YES!  IT IS TRUE! - Here I am hissy fitting!


Angry with Covid for delaying our trip for a month already.

DH called the VA about his positive test.  Told the nurse that he had pain when taking in a deep breath before coughing for 5 minutes.  Nurse asked all questions relating to possible heart attack which were answered negative but since he has had Covid she is sending him to emergency room to check for blood clots.  Apparently, they can be a side effect of Covid.  We kept asking questions until she finally said, "You are wasting time - go immediately to emergency room!"  I think she just wanted us to get off the phone.  DH had been waiting 15 minutes to talk to her after being disconnected twice.  

DS1 is driving DH to emergency room.  He has strict instructions NOT to let him be admitted.  They can give meds for blood clots, but I think it is just being unable to take in a deep breath with Covid in the lungs.  DH is hardly ever sick but when he _is_ sick he is a real baby!  Hopefully they will be home in a couple hours.  Otherwise, I will have to drive down and stay at hospital if they will let me.  Or smuggle him out.

As they were leaving DH said, "Let's take the truck and we can pick up the trailer on the way back, after we take the truck back to Galpin because the 'check engine' light keeps coming back on!"  DS1 and I both yelled "No!" at the same time.  

I have been considering if DH does not get better PDQ maybe I should flyback and rent a truck.  But then I would have to pay beaucoup $$$ for excess luggage cost for suitcases full of tools!  I have a better idea.  DS1 and I will load tools and drive back without the trailer.  We will get motel rooms.  DS1 is strong, experienced at building, an expert at cutting moldings, and good at putting up fence.  DH can stay home with cough medicine.

I haven't told DS1 this plan yet.


----------



## Hideaway Pines

Ridgetop said:


> YES!  IT IS TRUE! - Here I am hissy fitting!
> 
> 
> Angry with Covid for delaying our trip for a month already.
> 
> DH called the VA about his positive test.  Told the nurse that he had pain when taking in a deep breath before coughing for 5 minutes.  Nurse asked all questions relating to possible heart attack which were answered negative but since he has had Covid she is sending him to emergency room to check for blood clots.  Apparently, they can be a side effect of Covid.  We kept asking questions until she finally said, "You are wasting time - go immediately to emergency room!"  I think she just wanted us to get off the phone.  DH had been waiting 15 minutes to talk to her after being disconnected twice.
> 
> DS1 is driving DH to emergency room.  He has strict instructions NOT to let him be admitted.  They can give meds for blood clots, but I think it is just being unable to take in a deep breath with Covid in the lungs.  DH is hardly ever sick but when he _is_ sick he is a real baby!  Hopefully they will be home in a couple hours.  Otherwise, I will have to drive down and stay at hospital if they will let me.  Or smuggle him out.
> 
> As they were leaving DH said, "Let's take the truck and we can pick up the trailer on the way back, after we take the truck back to Galpin because the 'check engine' light keeps coming back on!"  DS1 and I both yelled "No!" at the same time.
> 
> I have been considering if DH does not get better PDQ maybe I should flyback and rent a truck.  But then I would have to pay beaucoup $$$ for excess luggage cost for suitcases full of tools!  I have a better idea.  DS1 and I will load tools and drive back without the trailer.  We will get motel rooms.  DS1 is strong, experienced at building, an expert at cutting moldings, and good at putting up fence.  DH can stay home with cough medicine.
> 
> I haven't told DS1 this plan yet.


We have been told to take an aspirin every day for 6 weeks during and after covid, to keep all blood clots away... you might consider this...


----------



## Ridgetop

I take several a day anyway for various aches and pains.  Will start doing that with DH. Thanks.

I had a much milder case than he did.  As soon as I started getting sick, I went to bed and stayed there for 2 weeks before getting up.  Then would go back to bed in the afternoon for another week.  I got better much faster than DH.  DH was very sick for a few days then got up insisting he was fine.  After a couple terrible coughing paroxysms, I forced him back to bed with Delsym PN cough syrup and aspirin.  His fevers varied between 102.7 and 103.5 but when DDIL2 told him what they were he only heard 10..,5 and 10...7 degrees.  DH is very hard of hearing!     Put him to bed and he slept for 24-30 hours then woke up for a couple hours but too weak to get up.  Went back to sleep with more Delsym PM for another 24-30 hours.  Once he finished sleeping for several days he insisted on getting up to sit in the recliner because his back hurt.  He couldn't get out of the recliner without help from DS1 and DS2.  Then was so weak they had to help him walk.  His cane wasn't enough, so I got the walker from the milk shed for him and he used it for several days.  Doing better now but says he is getting a slight pain across his chest when he breathes deep.  Then after breathing deep he coughs so bad it sounds like he might lose a lung!  I told him last night that he should get up and walk around several times a day instead of sitting all day.  Hopefully the ER will not find anything other than residuals from Covid.  When he comes home i will put him on an aspirin regimen.

I guess we will get the trailer tomorrow. 
EVEN MORE APPROPRIATE HISSY FITTIN'!!!


----------



## Hideaway Pines

Ridgetop said:


> I take several a day anyway for various aches and pains.  Will start doing that with DH. Thanks.
> 
> I had a much milder case than he did.  As soon as I started getting sick, I went to bed and stayed there for 2 weeks before getting up.  Then would go back to bed in the afternoon for another week.  I got better much faster than DH.  DH was very sick for a few days then got up insisting he was fine.  After a couple terrible coughing paroxysms, I forced him back to bed with Delsym PN cough syrup and aspirin.  His fevers varied between 102.7 and 103.5 but when DDIL2 told him what they were he only heard 10..,5 and 10...7 degrees.  DH is very hard of hearing!     Put him to bed and he slept for 24-30 hours then woke up for a couple hours but too weak to get up.  Went back to sleep with more Delsym PM for another 24-30 hours.  Once he finished sleeping for several days he insisted on getting up to sit in the recliner because his back hurt.  He couldn't get out of the recliner without help from DS1 and DS2.  Then was so weak they had to help him walk.  His cane wasn't enough, so I got the walker from the milk shed for him and he used it for several days.  Doing better now but says he is getting a slight pain across his chest when he breathes deep.  Then after breathing deep he coughs so bad it sounds like he might lose a lung!  I told him last night that he should get up and walk around several times a day instead of sitting all day.  Hopefully the ER will not find anything other than residuals from Covid.  When he comes home i will put him on an aspirin regimen.
> 
> I guess we will get the trailer tomorrow.
> EVEN MORE APPROPRIATE HISSY FITTIN'!!!


fyi, have you any mullen tea? I keep this on hand, it is amazing for cough, colds, congestion - I mix my own tea with chamomile and lemon/mint as well as elderberry and a few other herbs just for good measure - we both drank about 8 cups of hot tea each day, and I still pull out my tea in the morning if my lungs feel like they are having issues - it works wonders. you can order online, add a touch of honey too - praying you are all on the mend quickly.


----------



## Baymule

Hideaway Pines said:


> fyi, have you any mullen tea? I keep this on hand, it is amazing for cough, colds, congestion - I mix my own tea with chamomile and lemon/mint as well as elderberry and a few other herbs just for good measure - we both drank about 8 cups of hot tea each day, and I still pull out my tea in the morning if my lungs feel like they are having issues - it works wonders. you can order online, add a touch of honey too - praying you are all on the mend quickly.


Would you like some mullein plants? I’m going to dig and pot some before I move. They grow in a fence row not far from here. I have a few here on the farm, but I’m leaving them for the new farmers/owners! Your tea sounds interesting!


----------



## Baymule

@Ridgetop forget the trailer, just load truck. I have plenty of beds at new house. Or at least I will after this coming weekend! We will move my king, (2 extra long twins) adjustable bed with massage into the new remodeled former disaster carport bedroom this weekend. Y’all can sleep there. On that bed, y’all may never leave! DS has a queen bed, the other bedroom has a twin and a full, both with 10” foam Serta mattresses. No need for a hotel room or your trailer. You can go check on your farm, stay in hotel then, but no need to bring trailer. You can travel faster without trailer, thus cutting down on hissy fits.


----------



## Baymule

Is your beloved back from the emergency room? What did doctor say? Treatment?


----------



## Hideaway Pines

Baymule said:


> Would you like some mullein plants? I’m going to dig and pot some before I move. They grow in a fence row not far from here. I have a few here on the farm, but I’m leaving them for the new farmers/owners! Your tea sounds interesting!


I have dozens of mullein plants myself - so I am set, and I harvest seeds each year too to keep a stach on hand


----------



## Hideaway Pines

@Ridgetop I want to know how you all are doing too... praying your hubby is okay. and I agree that you should not bring a trailer - if @Baymule needs a trailer we have one as well... traveling that far with that in tow is going to be more costly on gas and a hassle.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> They said they were playing camouflage ninjas.


Looks to me like they need to be taken outside and hosed off!



Ridgetop said:


> It will be a cut in income for them, but $$$ isn't everything, although it is certainly SOMETHING!


Need to consider everything, not just income. Property taxes in TX are likely a LOT less than in So. Cal.


----------



## Baymule

Got taxes ready for CPA. Still in sloppy sweats and houseshoes at 10 AM. Guess I need to get dressed, go feed sheep and water. Then pile into packing boxes. EVERYTHING must go!


----------



## Baymule

It's sleeting, just started snowing. Going to be cold and miserable for the next week or so. Just what I DON'T need! Hey weather! I'm trying to move here!
I got most of my kitchen packed up yesterday, will finish that today. 

My knees are giving me a fit, excruciating  pain. That just really aggravates me, anything that slows me down or stops me aggravates me. I am so ready for knee surgery! It wasn't so bad when it was just one knee, now it's both. I don't have a good leg to stand on. 

 Still have lots of little stuff and tons of pictures. Pictures just don't seem to come in "box" sizes. I'm pushing to be out of here, but I have waaaaay too much stuff. No time to sort through it, just slam it in a box and worry about in the distant future when I move again into my new place, whenever and wherever that will be. This wonderful couple is coming in the morning to pack up everything we can, into their spacious cargo trailer and then on Saturday, go to Groveton and unload. Who does that? NOBODY! Especially during a winter storm, with freezing temperatures, (cold for US).  Closing has been moved up to February 8.

Y'all jump on THE CRAZY TRAIN and hang on!


----------



## Baymule

Rained all night, got 2 1/2” of rain. It turned to sleet mixed with snow. It is patchy, but roads are icy. Currently 23F with a low of 22F tonight. Tomorrow night will be a low of 19F with a high of 34F. Saturday high of 44F with a low of 15F. Saturday will be sunny. Ice storm over much of Texas, airports are closed. Flights canceled. 

Sheep don’t care.  They have little ice cycles on their woolly layer of warmth. 






Sheba rolled in the icy snow, she didn’t care either. Both sheep and dogs have deep bedded hay to snuggle down in. 





I packed boxes all day. I STIL have unpacked stuff! 

Packing boxes is SO BORING! 





What’s so great about that stupid box?


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> Closing has been moved up to February 8.



WHAT??  9 DAYS LOST!    Why did you agree...really?   😲  That's insanely troublesome.

Unless they're letting you stay until....it's not nice of them.  They know you're crunch.  ☹️


----------



## Baymule

It will all work out. I was going to refinish the floors, they said I don’t have to. So I’ll happily leave the polyurethane and applicator pad, if they want to , great, if they don’t, it’s their house. I can take that time and make sooner trips, moving outside stuff. Next weekend I’m making arrangements to get the fuel tank on my flatbed, if DS can swing it (work) he can bring a trailer for my hay bales and four 40’ power poles. I’ve got to build holding pens for sheep and dogs. Probably not this coming week, maybe the following week. I’m not disturbed about the sooner closing date, without doing the floors, that will save me a week.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> It will all work out.


It will!  You may not move for a month or so afterwards though, lol.  I hate that you're working so hard while you're in pain.    Just proves how tough you really are!


----------



## Baymule

I think I can be totally out of the house in a couple of weeks. I’m staying here until I move sheep and dogs. Then I can make day trips to get the rest of the outside stuff.

I’m so ready for knee surgery!


----------



## Baymule

Today is pack it up day! I still have packing to do, but the majority is done. I’m amazed by how much stuff is stuffed in here! The cold isn’t helping , it’s 22F with only a high of 35F. I know for some of you, that is a heat wave, but not for me! 

The knees aren’t hurting this morning, but I’ll be abusing them soon.  Suck it up buttercup. I’ll take a couple of Advil, which I practically never do, but today….. I’ll need them. We’ll pack today, go to Groveton tomorrow and unload and Sunday I rest-as much as I can. 

Rosie, one of the ewes I’m giving to the new owners of the farm, is getting huge. She is so friendly and sweet, has beautiful conformation and will make them a real nice ewe. Poor thing is carrying a wide load! Granddaughter of Miranda, Rosie’s mom was a triplet. Rosie is so big, I’m calling her Dump Truck. Hoping she doesn’t lamb during this cold, she wouldn’t hurt my feelings if she waits another week or so.


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm reading these last few posts, looking at my calendar ....are the buyers allowing you more time there after 2/8 close???  Otherwise, one of us has a BAD calendar.   This is 2/4 and that puts close only 4 days away......your talking two weeks.   🤷. Hello!!! 😲🙃


----------



## Baymule

Yes, while they are anxious to get in here, they realize that I can’t complete evacuation overnight.


----------



## Hideaway Pines

OMG - that is a tight time frame for you, wow. And with your knees acting up, it will be a brutal push to get it all done. My hubby and I can offer one afternoon Sat or Sun (we work weekdays) if that helps with things... just give us a heads up via text on things, we can talk over what you need most and help with that. I pray you do not push yourself too hard. Your health is so important, take care of yourself.


----------



## Baymule

Despite the cold, ice and drizzly snow, we have had a nice day. We weren’t in a hurry, took our time, visited and had fun while we loaded the trailer. Got my saddles, saddle racks and tack out of the barn, my cedar chest, old trunk and some other stuff out of the portable building. In the morning we’ll load up my bed and the freezer and go to Groveton to unload. There isn’t much left in the house. Still have little stuff and cases of my canned stuff. Can’t really stack those so I’ll put them in the back seat, front seat and floor board when I make trips to Groveton. 

Closing has been put off a few days, the appraiser hasn’t completed his report yet. I’m not expected to be completely out, I’m being given plenty of time. 

@Hideaway Pines i’ll take you up on that! I’ve got to build pens and shelter for sheep and dogs. 

I drive myself really hard. Today has been a leisurely stroll in the garden by comparison. LOL LOL


----------



## Farmer.Rexi

Rest easy everyone. I promise you she is not being pressured at all and we are doing all we can to help with this transition of chapters. We are happy to be helping Baymule in every way that we can. I hate that her knees have been bothering her so much lately! This is as much as journey for us as it is for her. We have never owned a piece of heaven before and are so excited to carry on this legacy.


----------



## farmerjan

Sorry, @Lstewart86 ... not that anyone was trying to be negative, but with all @Baymule has been through, I guess we were all being "mother hens" and worried about her getting "pushed" a bit.  I am really glad that you guys are being so nice and helping her, and it will help you to get started on you putting your "stamp  on the farm.  " Alot of us are kinda "family" and we care about everyone else... and let's face it, as we get older, sometimes we just find it easier to give in and go along.... most of us are pretty feisty, but in the broad scheme of things, grief and all that can cause some to "not think straight"..... so I guess we were a little concerned.  
Thank you @Lstewart86 , for being Bays friend ......
Hope you stay with us here and let us know how your new chapter on her old farm goes....


----------



## Ridgetop

*WE ARE COMING FINALLY!* . . . .  DG is putting car in shop for quick oil change and 30K mile checkup.  We will pack chains, tools, winter woolies, and be on road asap!  Hopefully can leave next Monday.  Can travel faster without trailer too.  Prefer to take Truck because of 4WD in snow, and haulage capacities for fencing stuff, but the SUV has a large cargo area, and we can rent a truck if needed.  I guess we don't need to buy inflatable mattress!   


Bruce said:


> Need to consider everything, not just income. Property taxes in TX are likely a LOT less than in So. Cal.


Actually TX can be higher because they are reassessed each year.  We pay 2.5X on this place here (4/2 2500 sf) as we pay on our little rental in Ft. Worth (3/2 1300 sf).  Property value here is about 7 x that of FW property.   Property taxes seem lower because the properties are cheaper.  In Cal the taxes are 1.25% of purchase price of property.  But then the property value is not reassessed until you sell.  Instead every year your taxes go up 2% of the tax (not new value) as long as you stay in the house.  When we sell our place, the new owner will see the taxes jump 3 times what we pay and we have been here 33 years.  If you can prove that your value has gone down    you can apply for a reduction. If you are *100% permanently disabled* you can apply for a disability deduction - the Cal deduction for permanent disability is 10% of the property value from the original valuation which really is next to nothing here where the cheapest home is around $300,000.  The disabiity deduction is not prorated based on the percentage you are disabled.  If you were permanently 100% disabled your taxes would be reduced by 1.25% of 10% of the value of your property.  This would be a one-time deduction and then they would continue to rise 2% every year.  On the other hand, if you are 95% disabled you get no deduction.   In Texas the tax deduction is based in your permanent disability Percentage.  You can apply for further deductions if your disability rate is increased.

On the other hand, it is California and although I am 3 generations here, living here is no longer enjoyable.  Too much crime, too many homeless wandering and squatting, and the police working to see criminals caught just to have them released without bail by liberal judges and prosecutors.


----------



## Mini Horses

Lstewart86 said:


> Rest easy everyone. I promise you she is not being pressured at all and we are doing all we can to help with this transition of chapters.





farmerjan said:


> Alot of us are kinda "family" and we care about everyone else...





farmerjan said:


> Thank you @Lstewart86 , for being Bays friend ......
> Hope you stay with us here and let us know how your new chapter on her old farm goes....




Yes, yes, and YES!    So you see  that we'll adopt you all too!!!!!!!   🤗.  We come with the farm....we've been there since they bought it and rebuilt it.   This is a community that cares.  Too late to back out, we are staying.  🤣🤣👍  I feel better now that Bay is not rushed.  You will love us, I promise.


----------



## Farmer.Rexi

Lstewart86 said:


> Planning to stick around. I have a lot to learn on this new adventure! Forgive me because I don’t know all the terminology when posting but I will be starting a journal (I think that’s what it’s called) once everything is finalized. It’ll be good to document it all!! Our dreams are large and exciting but respectful as well!! We will post our story then. Looking forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## Baymule

See? I told y’all it was all ok! LOL @Lstewart86 and family are a super nice family, I love them bunches! I can’t wait to see what they do with the farm!


----------



## Baymule

Ridgetop said:


> *WE ARE COMING FINALLY!* . . . .  DG is putting car in shop for quick oil change and 30K mile checkup.  We will pack chains, tools, winter woolies, and be on road asap!  Hopefully can leave next Monday.  Can travel faster without trailer too.  Prefer to take Truck because of 4WD in snow, and haulage capacities for fencing stuff, but the SUV has a large cargo area, and we can rent a truck if needed.  I guess we don't need to buy inflatable mattress!


YAY!!!!  On your way at last!  The RV went in the shop, you had the Plague House while y'all had Omnicron, the truck went in the shop, one thing after another! We can build fence and pens for the sheep. And we can run back and forth taking the last of my stuff to Groveton.

There is still some moving fun to be had, you haven't missed out on all the fun! 

@Hideaway Pines wants to come have fun too, we can make it a BYH party!


----------



## Hideaway Pines

Baymule said:


> YAY!!!!  On your way at last!  The RV went in the shop, you had the Plague House while y'all had Omnicron, the truck went in the shop, one thing after another! We can build fence and pens for the sheep. And we can run back and forth taking the last of my stuff to Groveton.
> 
> There is still some moving fun to be had, you haven't missed out on all the fun!
> 
> @Hideaway Pines wants to come have fun too, we can make it a BYH party!


Yes Ma'am, we will be there next weekend to help with fencing, and I may try to sneak away for part of a day this coming week, leaving hubby home to tend to things here (I am still working, so depends on my work week) but @Baymule just give me details on day/time and how to find you via text. see you soon!! can't wait to meet everyone.


----------



## River Buffaloes

Baymule said:


> I’ve been a member here for, let’s see….at least 10 years and have never kept a journal. My life has blown up to the moon, with the death of my beloved husband of 25 of the best years of my 66 years of life. I am Blessed to have known such pure adoration, wrapped in unconditional love, safe and secure in that love. Most people live their whole lives and never know the happiness I had.
> 
> This is us in 1996, we were married shortly after. My hair has long gone white, heck it was white then, but I wasn’t ready to deal with being white headed. LOL Over the years, his hair whitened and he had less of it, but when we looked at each other, we saw one another as beautiful as the day we met.
> 
> View attachment 88252
> 
> I’m in a state of upheaval and change in my life. We bought our 8 acre farm in September 2014, moved on our 19th Anniversary, February 14, 2015. Our DD and family lived in Lindale and we wanted to be close to them so we could enjoy our granddaughters. They had to leave for better job opportunities 2 years ago, first in Odessa, Texas and now in Corpus Christi, Texas. Both locations are 8 hours away. I started making noises about moving closer, but staying in East Texas. BJ of course rumbled about moving, but eventually he would have caved in and followed me wherever I took a notion to go. He was always a good sport, no matter how wild or crazy of a thing I wanted to do, he piled in there with me and we did it together.
> 
> So now I’m all alone, no family, and the love of my life is in a cherry wood box on a table. I decided to move. I will put our farm up for sale in March. We had a great time. We worked hard, we lived our dream to the fullest. I raised feeder pigs and Cornish Cross meat chickens for the freezer, plus some to sell, that covered the cost so our meat was free. I raised a big garden, canned, froze and dehydrated the vegetables and shared with neighbors and friends. We bought 4 bred ewes, I couldn’t contain my excitement, I bed checked them every night at 11:00 and was out at daylight, looking for lambs. It seemed like eternity but I was finally rewarded by 2 ewes both presenting me with twins one morning. BJ ran out to see them and we held those babies, joy knew no boundaries.
> 
> I had 3 horses and a mule that we brought with us. I sold one of the horses and the mule. Later I saw a scrawny chestnut gelding, stocking legged and blaze faced, of course BJ bought him for me. We named him Prince and with care, he bloomed into a beautiful horse. One night I showed BJ a picture of an emaciated bony Tennessee Walker mare in a kill pen, slated for a one way ride to Mexico for slaughter. She was for sale. BJ named her Pearl on the spot and we went and got her the next day. Both horses were great with kids and I took the two little granddaughters with me on rides. We had a blast.
> 
> I always had chickens for eggs. I made us delicious breakfast with home raised pork sausage or home smoked bacon, with fresh eggs. We sold a few, gave away a few and thanked God for the bounty of the land.
> 
> BJ isn’t with me anymore. His smile, his laugh, his over the top personality, his never meet a stranger- in 5 seconds or less you’re best friends-in 10 seconds you’re kinfolks, is a memory of good times.
> 
> I must go on.
> 
> I did not make the decision to sell our farm lightly. I am embarking on a journey to find my place. I’m not sure just exactly where that will be. But I know it is no longer here.
> 
> My son has a house he bought 3 years ago to be a rental. It needs work. He is a crane operator and spends months being gone, sometimes moving his RV from one location to another, following jobs. He has tried to get workmen here to do what is needed, but has not had good results. Then the shutdown because of Covid, a year later he finally landed a job that barely covered the bills. Now jobs are opening up, he started a new job in Houston 2 days ago and will be moving his RV tomorrow.
> 
> He graciously offered his house as a place to stay after I sell the farm, to give me time to figure things out. It’s on 2 acres.
> 
> I gave away my hens to a disabled couple and their coops too. I sold my horses for real cheap, got tons of responses, and picked the families that I thought would give them the best homes. I’m keeping my sheep and dogs. I’ll have to build a shed to shelter the sheep and dogs, pens, etc. The property is fenced down both sides, with a fry-your-hair hot wire, it should be sufficient.
> 
> I’m here in the new-to-me house this morning, came down yesterday. I’m at the point of finishing up painting 2 bedrooms, still have to paint trim in one, then I can set up beds. I bought a twin/full bunk bed and will put the full in one room and the twin in the other.
> 
> I bought a coffee pot for this house, have been deprived on the couple of previous overnight stays. Everything goes better when I have coffee!
> 
> View attachment 88253
> 
> I’m drinking my coffee, surveying my Queendom. What a mess. There is a pile of OSB, 2x4’s, sheet rock, ladders, saw horses with a sheet of OSB to make a work table, lumber, buckets, and everything is dirty. At least when he bought the house, the kitchen and bathroom had been remodeled, a little clean up and it will be real nice. My goal is to make this rentable. I can do a lot of the work myself. It needs outside work, now that DS is back to working like he used to, he has plans on getting that done. Together we’ll make it happen.
> 
> Never one to stay down for any length of time, I’ve hit the ground running. I don’t wallow in self pity, I carry my grief inside, it’s not for public display. I deal real well with reality.
> 
> What better time to start a journal. In a time of major change, striking a course to I don’t know where, y’all can hitch a ride on The Crazy Train and come along.


I am both happy and sad for you. You and your husband were such a good couple. You were together for 25 years and that will always stay with you. My grandparents were married for 50 years and then my grandfather died in 2015 and my grandmother was totally inconsolable, but with time and our care and support she recovered. She tries to keep herself busy by taking care of the farm my grandfather built. 

It is important that you keep close to your family specially your grandkids, my grandmother always shared her experiences with me. How she lived in Bombay, Madras, Calcutta etc with my grandfather, how she raised her children with much struggle, because my grandfather was a sailor and was absent from home for better part of the year. 

I am going read this whole thread in hopefully 2 days.


----------



## Ridgetop

Got large suitcase and large rolling duffel out of shed to pack winter clothes.  Will do that this evening.  Next, I started collecting the tools to pack.  2 medium rolling toolboxes and one larger carry toolbox.  Large Bosch box with drawers for bits and drivers, 2 drills, extra batteries and chargers.  Next smaller Bosch box plunge cutter, small drivers, batteries and chargers.  3rd smaller Bosch box 18 ga electric brad nailer and 18 ga compressor driven brad nailer, with assorted length brads.  In larger toolboxes, small Skilsaw, sabersaw, new blades, pry bars, wire cutters, levels, plumb bobs, squares, clamps (large and small), knee pads, caulking guns and 2 tubes interior caulk, hand saw miter box, hand tools, electrical wire strippers, wiggy, 2 outlets & covers, electrical tape and wire nuts, bolt cutter, 2 extension cords, sockets and drivers, tape measures including 300' and 100' tapes, nail sets and side cutters.   Work gloves.  Also, large carpenter's T square, small squares, long level, and clamp on Skilsaw guide for cutting plywood.  DH got house wire for new outlets so don't have to buy any.  Remembered fishtapes for pulling wires through walls - 50' and 100'.  DS1 loaned me his GOOD wire cutter and said I could take his favorite long level but I took the older one instead.  Figured responsibility for DS1's good new side cutter was enough for me.  Many family arguments have erupted over taking someone's personal tools without permission.      Except mine, which apparently are communal tools.  

Did not pack come along, fence puller, table saws or large nail gun.  Also did not think you would need the .22 ca bolt into concrete thingy.    Did I forget anything we might need?  Let me know.

Just have to pack winter clothes into suitcases and duffel, throw winter boots and wellies into car, toss in sleeping bags for emergencies, pack thermoses with coffee and cooler of sandwiches for trip and drive away.  

Leaving Wednesday.  Realized we have appt for 30,000 check up with car in shop on Monday, then promised DD2 I would go to some sort of teacher conference about kindergarten readiness for DGD2 Wednesday am. That left time on Tuesday for Thu to fit me in to cut off my fingernails so I can do work. They have been growing since before Christmas since we had Covid and couldn't get out.  I can't cut them since they are acrylic and will shatter, so have to go in.  At the moment I look like an old emperor of China with claws.

Will probably take 2 nights on the road, Wednesday and Thursday.  Hopefully arrive on Friday, March 11.  Will come straight to either Groveton or Lindale, wherever you are - I will call when on the road.


----------



## farmerjan

2 nights on the road????? MARCH 11 th?????   You lost a month there @Ridgetop


----------



## Baymule

Good grief! Are you going to build me a new house? LOL LOL 

I'm in Lindale, sitting in recliner. @Lstewart86 and her husband, plus a friend of theirs, plus Neighbor Ron, and me, moved the rest of the house furniture out today and took it to Groveton. I have a recliner, refrigerator, end table with lamp and a bunch of little stuff to pack up. We had a good time today and yesterday. The house in Groveton is full! Now to build shelter for sheep and dogs, plus pens and fence.


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> 2 nights on the road????? MARCH 11 th?????   You lost a month there @Ridgetop


She must be pitching another hissy fit!


----------



## Ridgetop

OOPS!

FEBRUARY 11.

DH said any tools we need that I didn't pack we would just "run to the Lowes" and pick them up!      He was surprised when I said the new place in Groveton was 30 minutes from any Lowes.  However, although we probably won't need all the tools, I always pack for any eventualities.  In fact, DH and DS1 were surprised that I was ONLY taking the 3 Bosch toolboxes, and 3 other toolboxes.    DS1 suggested I take the Sawzall too, but I told him we would not need it.  If we decide to run water lines, we can do a run to Lowes for the PVC pipes, fittings, glue, and pipe cutter.  I did pack a couple of pipe wrenches.  LOL


----------



## Baymule

You just don't run to anywhere in Trinity county. Groveton is the county seat and has dirt/gravel roads.  Besides the courthouse, Groveton has a half size grocery store and a couple of restaurants. There are no big stores in the county. Got to go to Lufkin or Crockett, same distance either way. 30 miles to anywhere to do any shopping.


----------



## Mini Horses

The tools issue is apparently a familial problem -- as in if parents bought, it's "family" property!!  Well. Seems to be that way here!!!   Past couple months, I've fought back.  I took things from DS and dared him.....when he found missing, asked me, and I replied " how's it feel?",  while walking away without apology or return.  Brought some of that to front of brain for him.   We're working through ownership courtesy.  😁🤣

@Ridgetop,  Are we to assume DH is ok after ER run????   

Sounds like fence and shelter for animals will be the MAIN need once you arrive...this month. Not next!  🤣🤣.  But most of us would love to skip Feb!!  🤗

With this crew and work.....hope someone has a CAMERA!!!??!!!


----------



## Baymule

We will definitely get pictures to mark the event!


----------



## chickens really




----------



## Ridgetop

DH is absoluteluy fine after ER run.  They gave him cough syrup which he has yet to open!  He has been using the bottle in our bathroom when I kick him out of bed for his coughing.  DS1 found the unopened bottle of cough syrup yesterday and gave his daddy a 15-minute scolding.  Since DS1 had spent the 7 hours with DH at the ER (waiting in the car!) he was entitled to his wrath.  DH meekly promised to take it in futire.  I will pick up a couple extra bottles for the trip.  ER told DH that he was healing and was no longer contagious.

About 3 years after I married DH, I realized that just because I married a man who could fix anything did not mean that he would.  It also meant that once I drove him out to do the work, he would not bother to put the tools away and they would disappear.  This meant trips to the hardware store to buy more tools that would disappear in their turn. Remember when I cleaned out the tool shed and found 1000+ sockets?  I could do the work myself but thought as the little woman that my big strong handsome husband should do stuff like drive nails and fix loose screws while I ooohed and aaahed about his prowess.  

Long story short, to avoid things falling off the walls, I accumulated my own tools and did my own repair work while he was at work.  I hid my personal tools and when he asked for a screwdriver I cruelly asked, "Where did you leave it?"


----------



## farmerjan

My DS tends to "borrow things" and not return them... or to not put things away.  My father was the opposite... fanatic about having things in their place and putting them away when you were done with the job.  I'm not as bad as my father but definitely better than my son.


----------



## Baymule

I’m right there with you, @farmerjan . I’m picky about my tools, but not a fanatic. 





chickens really said:


> View attachment 89279


This is screaming funny!


----------



## Baymule

It’s official, @Lstewart86 is a LAMMY GRAMMY!! Rosie had twins last night, ewe and a ram lamb.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> It’s official, @Lstewart86 is a LAMMY GRAMMY!! Rosie had twins last night, ewe and a ram lamb.
> 
> View attachment 89298


The entire herd trying to help lick them dry?


----------



## Baymule

They are so nosy. Lambs were dry, mouths warm, they are up and nursing.


----------



## Hideaway Pines

Baymule said:


> It’s official, @Lstewart86 is a LAMMY GRAMMY!! Rosie had twins last night, ewe and a ram lamb.
> 
> View attachment 89298


----------



## Ridgetop

On to keep for her new herd and one to eat!             (Or sell?    )

First step to ranching life!!! Remember to have the kids name the ram lamb a food name like Lamb Chop, Stew, etc. Friend told us early on it reminds the chlidren of the eventual disposition without tears.  Luckily they have a little ewe lamb to keep and be loved on and spoiled.


----------



## Simpleterrier

@Ridgetop  by the time u haul all them tools from cal to east tex it might be cheaper to just buy new when u get there. I do construction for a living and that list of tools u read is more than I carry in my work van. Like I tell my guys the tools don't make u great it's knowing how to use them. I could go to bays with less then a five gallon bucket of tools and do everything she has to do. The less tools u have the less u have to look for at the end of the job.


----------



## Baymule

Simpleterrier said:


> I could go to bays with less then a five gallon bucket of tools and do everything she has to do. The less tools u have the less u have to look for at the end of the job.


Well then, come on!


----------



## Baymule

I slept until 5:20 this morning!  Finally! I didn't wake up every 2 hours and I wasn't wide awake at 3 AM. I think it's called exhaustion. I have the back seat of the truck loaded to the ceiling with small, mostly breakable items. It took all afternoon yesterday to carefully pack and layer with blankets, dirty clothes (I left packing blankets in house in Groveton)   Going to load up the back of the pick up and go to Groveton and unload. Neighbor Ron is going with me. Taking jacks to jack up the small portable building son took down there and block it up, so I can start putting stuff in it. Be back this evening. 

@Lstewart86's husband brought their cargo trailer back yesterday and I can go through all the stuff in the big portable building that is staying here, pack, sort out, keep, throw away, and load the cargo trailer. Maybe take it next week.  She brought their middle daughter and she made a beeline for their new lambs. She was so excited! She held and cuddled baby lambs to her hearts content. She was full of questions, that girl is going to be a farmer!

I found 3 small animal huts on Craigslist. 7'3" long, 5' wide and 42" high.  They are perfect for what I need to shelter the sheep and will save so much time, so I won't have to build and then take down when I move again. AND those nice people are going to hold them for me until Saturday when DS and I can go get them!  They are up near Greenville, 3 1/2 hours from Groveton. Son and I are going to be on the road this weekend! Plus those huts will be great to put in weaned lamb pasture or ram pasture, I'm happy to get them!


----------



## Hideaway Pines

Simpleterrier said:


> @Ridgetop  by the time u haul all them tools from cal to east tex it might be cheaper to just buy new when u get there. I do construction for a living and that list of tools u read is more than I carry in my work van. Like I tell my guys the tools don't make u great it's knowing how to use them. I could go to bays with less then a five gallon bucket of tools and do everything she has to do. The less tools u have the less u have to look for at the end of the job.


If I know what you need, my hubby has a huge barn full of any tool you would want... we will be there on Sat, let me know what we need to bring...


----------



## Hideaway Pines

Baymule said:


> I slept until 5:20 this morning!  Finally! I didn't wake up every 2 hours and I wasn't wide awake at 3 AM. I think it's called exhaustion. I have the back seat of the truck loaded to the ceiling with small, mostly breakable items. It took all afternoon yesterday to carefully pack and layer with blankets, dirty clothes (I left packing blankets in house in Groveton)   Going to load up the back of the pick up and go to Groveton and unload. Neighbor Ron is going with me. Taking jacks to jack up the small portable building son took down there and block it up, so I can start putting stuff in it. Be back this evening.
> 
> @Lstewart86's husband brought their cargo trailer back yesterday and I can go through all the stuff in the big portable building that is staying here, pack, sort out, keep, throw away, and load the cargo trailer. Maybe take it next week.  She brought their middle daughter and she made a beeline for their new lambs. She was so excited! She held and cuddled baby lambs to her hearts content. She was full of questions, that girl is going to be a farmer!
> 
> I found 3 small animal huts on Craigslist. 7'3" long, 5' wide and 42" high.  They are perfect for what I need to shelter the sheep and will save so much time, so I won't have to build and then take down when I move again. AND those nice people are going to hold them for me until Saturday when DS and I can go get them!  They are up near Greenville, 3 1/2 hours from Groveton. Son and I are going to be on the road this weekend! Plus those huts will be great to put in weaned lamb pasture or ram pasture, I'm happy to get them!


great find on the huts!!!!!!


----------



## farmerjan

The animal huts sound something like the calf hutches we have in this area.  DS has several and the sheep do use them in the worst weather... especially the lambs.  If they have a panel or some sort of vent, you will get some air through them too.  We have some "home made" ones of wood and some that are fiberglass that are lighter weight and easier to move.  Great find for you.  
Have a good day and hope things go good with getting the storage building blocked up and filled up!!!!!


----------



## Baymule

Hideaway Pines said:


> If I know what you need, my hubby has a huge barn full of any tool you would want... we will be there on Sat, let me know what we need to bring...


This Saturday the 12th, son and I will be picking up the small animal huts in Commerce and taking them to Groveton. Sunday the 13th, we will come back to Lindale to haul round bales with DS truck and trailer and my 500 gallon fuel tank with my truck and trailer. Let's plan a work day Saturday the 19th. 

We close on the farm Wednesday the 16th. I'm working feverishly to get everything out of the house, if not by the 16th, then shortly thereafter. I made a run today to Groveton and back, with a pickup load and the back seat piled to the ceiling with mostly small items. I'm going to try to have the rest boxed up so that when DS and I come on this coming Sunday, I can pack my truck again, hitch the flatbed and get the fuel tank on it.


----------



## Hideaway Pines

Sounds like this Saturday is not a good day for us to plan to come, the following weekend we are out of town... our next free day is the 26th.... so not sure how much help we can be...


----------



## Baymule

Hideaway Pines said:


> Sounds like this Saturday is not a good day for us to plan to come, the following weekend we are out of town... our next free day is the 26th.... so not sure how much help we can be...


This Saturday got taken by the opportunity to go get 3 Quonset hut style animal shelters that will be MUCH easier—just go get ‘em!!
God provides. 

I’m sure there will still be plenty to do on the 26th and you don’t want to miss a chance to meet @Ridgetop and her husband! We might even fire up the bbq pit.


----------



## Hideaway Pines

Baymule said:


> This Saturday got taken by the opportunity to go get 3 Quonset hut style animal shelters that will be MUCH easier—just go get ‘em!!
> God provides.
> 
> I’m sure there will still be plenty to do on the 26th and you don’t want to miss a chance to meet @Ridgetop and her husband! We might even fire up the bbq pit.


you bet, well we will work out some time to come while Ridgetop is here!! can't wait to see all you have done and meet your critters in person! be safe


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @Baymule,

BYH did not notify me of any of the postings on your journal since Saturday, so I am just getting caught up!  It sounds like you are going to have a lot of help.  Good!  As much as you have already done, it is time you get a chance to rest.  Maybe you can have another ice storm come through like last year! 

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Baymule

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @Baymule,
> 
> BYH did not notify me of any of the postings on your journal since Saturday, so I am just getting caught up!  It sounds like you are going to have a lot of help.  Good!  As much as you have already done, it is time you get a chance to rest.  Maybe you can have another ice storm come through like last year!
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


No ice storm! It took 3 hours twice a day to take care of all the animals. That sure wasn’t restful! LOL I don’t even have any big pots to boil water in to thaw out their frozen water buckets. ALL my kitchen stuff is now in a box in Groveton. I’m trying to get on out of here, moving a farm is a LOT of stuff! I’m getting real close, but still have to make animal accommodations.


----------



## Baymule

Hideaway Pines said:


> you bet, well we will work out some time to come while Ridgetop is here!! can't wait to see all you have done and meet your critters in person! be safe


I wasn’t even going to list the farm until March. That would have given me time to get things done. This all has happened so fast, farm will be gone to the new owners before March even gets here! I’m NOT complaining! I’m thrilled for the wonderful family and their new home. Even better, we’ve become good friends. 

Can’t wait to meet y’all in person!


----------



## Baymule

Nora, triplet daughter of Miranda, had twin ram lambs today. No lambs this morning, surprise lambs this evening. I love my Katahdin sheep. A white one and a spotted brown and white one, too bad both are boys. But auction sales pay for feed!


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Nora, triplet daughter of Miranda, had twin ram lambs today. No lambs this morning, surprise lambs this evening. I love my Katahdin sheep. A white one and a spotted brown and white one, too bad both are boys. But auction sales pay for feed!
> 
> View attachment 89349


That white one can be a boy...but the splotchy one should be a girl.


----------



## Marie2020

Ridgetop said:


> You have been running at full speed!
> 
> We were planning to help you with moving but with this earlier sale it looks like we will be getting back just as you are about to finish moving.  Bringing our truck and tools.   I will lay the bedroom floor for you, and we can install all the bedroom moldings afterwards.  If you don't get the other bedroom moldings taken care of we can do them when we get back there too.


Thank you for helping this dear lady


----------



## Marie2020

Alaskan said:


> That white one can be a boy...but the splotchy one should be a girl.


She's beautiful


----------



## Marie2020

Baymule said:


> There was only one style that had enough boxes of tiles to do that room. The rest were a few boxes, broken boxes…. I got what they had.
> 
> @farmerjan yes, Robert and Sharon will miss me and I’ll miss them. They are wonderful neighbors. Yes, he is feeding the animals while I’m gone. We didn’t put in the 3 windows. Another previous workman did. None of them are at the same measurements from the floor. Up down up. Idiot.
> 
> No idea why the hole in the wall. There was no sign that there ever was a door there.


Maybe it was a cat? Or a very big mouse made it for easy access 🤔


----------



## Marie2020

animalmom said:


> The wee lambie has a butterfly on her mouth!  She is darling whatever you name her.


Butterfly I like it


----------



## Baymule

Marie2020 said:


> Maybe it was a cat? Or a very big mouse made it for easy access 🤔


A7 foot tall mouse maybe….. you could walk through it! Hahaha!


----------



## Baymule

In Lindale, packing cab of truck, trying to get everything out of house. Then when I finally officially MOVE IN at Groveton, I’ve got THIS waiting! Pretty sure it’s all kitchen stuff. What’cha reckon my chances are of getting it all to fit and be put away? I’m thinking zero to none that ALL of it will fit. And this doesn’t count the DONT UNPACK boxes already stashed in closets.


----------



## Baymule

This gives me a whole new respect for pioneer women that had one pot hanging over a fire…….


----------



## Bruce

Easier to move if you only have 1 pot and 2 changes of clothes!

I dread the day we move out of this place. We have SO much stuff, much of it used not much if at all.


----------



## Mini Horses

The unpacking is tough!

So before long, you'll be doing it ALL AGAIN! 😲🤷😢🙄🤣


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Easier to move if you only have 1 pot and 2 changes of clothes!
> 
> I dread the day we move out of this place. We have SO much stuff, much of it used not much if at all.


Don’t move. Stay there until you go to a nursing home or die. Then your kids have to deal with it. BWA HA HA HA!!!!!



Mini Horses said:


> The unpacking is tough!
> 
> So before long, you'll be doing it ALL AGAIN! 😲🤷😢🙄🤣


 
I’ll do a @farmerjan move. A little at a time. LOL I’ll go through things and get rid of what doesn’t fit or what I don’t want. I’ll move my most favorite stuff, then my next most favorite stuff, what’s left won’t be my favorite stuff. But of course EVERYTHING outside that’s farm related is ALL MY FAVORITE STUFF!


----------



## Baymule

Gee Trip, don’t let me DISTURB you as I step over you with boxes in my arms! 





Oops! The slamming door woke him up. He wanted in the house. I went and got more boxes to take to the truck. 

REALLY TRIP?


----------



## farmerjan

He just wants to make sure you remember his name and the easiest way to do that is to live up to his name!!!!!
Oh, and not to forget him on your way out.


----------



## Mini Horses

Looks like you interupted his "much needed" nap!  🤣. He's waiting to be packed up to go.  Told you, he's concerned about his future...can't understand this...he's worried.🤫


----------



## Baymule

Yes he doesn’t understand what’s going on. He wants to be near me, wants lots of petting and attention. What better way than to block the doorway!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> REALLY TRIP?


Lay on the mat on the porch in front of the door.
Lay on the floor in the house in front of the door.

Trip was aptly named!


----------



## Baymule

Son came in Friday night. Saturday (yesterday)  morning we went to Commerce, 1 1/2 hours away. We got the 3 small animal huts,  $450 for all 3. They won’t be big enough for all the sheep, but will be perfect for weaning lambs, separating ram from ewe lambs, and a ram shelter. This saves me a ton of time and will be easy to move. Cow panel pen and a hut, it works for me. 

It snowed all the way from Commerce to Elkhart, then changed to drizzle. At Elkhart we stopped at the Stockman Cafe in the Anderson County Stock Exchange and had lunch/early supper. 

We got to Groveton and unloaded. I put a load of my dirty clothes in the washer, then dryer, then we left. Went to borrow a trailer to haul my 9 big rolls of hay and four  40’ power poles. Then back to house to get my clothes. I was about of the long sleeve T-shirts I wear. 

Then back to Lindale, got back at 9:30 last night. I’m on my first cup of coffee, son is snoring in recliner. I put a pillow against the wall, sitting on air mattress. All the air went to the other end of the mattress, giving me the feeling of sitting in a bucket. Oh well, won’t be long now. 

I loaded the cab of my truck Friday, got a pallet, roll of wire and step on posts for the hot wire to build backyard fence for Trip and Carson. 

@Ridgetop and her DH are here, taking care of things at their ranch. They will come tomorrow-Monday-to help me load the last of the things out of the house and as much as stuff in the big portable building that we can get in @lstewart86’s cargo trailer. We’ll load up my stock trailer too. Tuesday we’ll pull out for Groveton to go unload. 

My daughter is coming Tuesday and has some things to do, she will spend night at a friends. Wednesday we close. I’m pushing hard to get everything out of house so I can hand them the key. I’ll still have outside things, but I really want them to have their key to their new farm. Yalll cross your fingers! I’m sure with @Ridgetop and her DH’s help, we can pull this off. 

Then to Groveton Thursday through Sunday to build backyard fence for Trip and Carson and cowpanel pens for sheep. The ewes main flock will get a cow panel hoop hut on 4x4 skids with a tarp top, easy for future moving. I’m hoping we can come back on Monday to get sheep and dogs. Son and I discussed moving Ringo and his girls with the Anatolians first. Spend the night, spend time with Anatolians to let them know this is home now. Then back next day for Carson, Trip and main flock, ewes with lambs. I’m afraid of lambs getting trampled if we pack all the sheep in one load. DS also suggested we put the camper shell on my truck and put the dogs in it. Sheba is scared to ride in a car or truck, she pees and poops in fear, kinda unpleasant to ride a 3 hour trip with that. 

Then I can make day trips to get the rest of my stuff. We’ll build fence across the back and front, attach wire to bottom of fence on one side. Morons put up field fence, but it’s a foot and a half off the ground. The back fence will get a cow panel gate, easy to detach one end if we just have to get to the very back. The front fence can have a 16’ gate so we can get trailers in and out. Hope Tolies don’t develop a taste for trailer wire. Son has 3 trailers, I have 2. Son has 2 tractors, I have 1. That 2 acres is filling up fast. LOL

So that’s my plans for the next two weeks. @Ridgetop and her DH will stay in the Groveton house, plenty of beds. No need for a hotel that’s 30 miles away. LOL plus we will have FUN!!


----------



## Baymule

Oh, I forgot todays itinerary. Russell will be here this morning to load hay and power poles on borrowed trailer with his big cab tractor. Then load my 500 gallon diesel fuel tank on my flatbed, then we go to Groveton and unload. Son will take back borrowed trailer, I’ll come back to Lindale for another night of blissful sleep on this confounded air mattress! I’ll be glad to deflate it and return it!


----------



## farmerjan

It is happening fast now that you are down to the nitty gritty.  Yes, it will be nice if they can get the keys to the house and start to do some of what they want to make it "theirs"...   and since they don't have animals to bring that need to be there right this minute.... you can take a breather and get things right at the new place for the animals and make sure that they have a safe place to be.


----------



## Ridgetop

Will be arriving tomorrow am in Lindale to WORK!     LOL  We may be old (in our primes!) but we are tough.  You know the old saying "Age and guile can always defeat youth and strength".   On the other hand, strength is good too.    Get some rest, see you tomorrow!


----------



## Baymule

I just got home. 7:06PM, Russell was here at 8 AM to load us up. I’d been soaking the bolts that held the fuel tank to the stand in PB Blaster and they loosened right up. Then Russell picked up the tank. 














Then he picked up the stand and put it on the trailer. Son strapped everything down. 



 

Russell loaded up the hay. Then they got the power poles and put them on top, then strapped them down. 









Poor Trip was so confused. 





The trailer son borrowed had a flat when we picked it up. Robert brought his air compressor and aired up tires. Son found a nail in the flat tire. Robert and I went to Lindale and I got a trie plug kit. Came back, son plugged tire, aired it back up and we went to Groveton. 

Son unloaded hay, fuel tank and stand. I unloaded my truck , all the household things I packed in the cab on Friday. Called it a day and came home. 






I’ve figured out home is where my dogs and sheep are. LOL


----------



## Baymule

Saturday we got the small animal huts. These will be good for weaning lambs, separating rams from ewe lambs. They are in ok shape, one is a little bent. Planning on a cow panel hut for the main flock.


----------



## Alaskan

Being stretched between 2 places is tough!  

I am glad they aren't 10 hours apart!


----------



## Baymule

@Ridgetop and her DH are coming today to join me in camping out in the house. She said they would get an air mattress to sleep on, furniture is kinda scarce around here, LOL Or maybe they can use the one I'm using, I can sleep in the recliner. Plans are to pack up the @Lstewart86 's cargo trailer and my stock trailer. I want to get EVERYTHING out of the house, all this annoying little stuff and the stupid BIG pictures that wont go in a box, wall mirrors and the like. All the hard work I've done to empty the house and there are STILL things in here. 

Ok, back to plans......... we close on the farm Wednesday afternoon. Ridgetop and her DH have to be in Sulphur Springs to take care business for their farm on Wednesday. So plans are to pack all the rest of the inside stuff up, today and Tuesday, as much of the stuff in the portable building as we can, outside stuff, may even pack up the flatbed trailer. Anybody want to come pull it to Groveton? 

Thursday morning we'll load the refrigerator in the cargo trailer, recliner, end table and whatever else we have left. Couple of folding chairs-can't expect old people with crapped out knees to sit on the FLOOR! We'd roll around like bowling balls trying to get up!

Somewhere in there, work the sheep for the last time here. Give shots, wormer, ear tag a few lambs, in preparation for moving them.

Hopefully I can hand the key to the house to the new farm owners, and my new friends, when we close. It sure won't be for lack of trying. They are so nice, telling me, no hurry, take my time and I appreciate that. But at the same time they are like cute little speckled puppies that just had a bowl of warm milk and soft puppy food set down in front of them, in a wire cage and they have to wait for it. They can SEE it, but they can't HAVE it! 
I can't stand the thought of hungry little puppies, so I gotta get out of here! hahaha!

Thursday we trailer down to Groveton, unpack. With Ridgetop's organizational skills, it should go smoothly. With my lack of organizational skills, it should be a crap shoot. Then we start build pens, fence, etc for the sheep and dogs. Neighbor Robert is going to feed sheep and dogs Thursday-Sunday. Hopefully on Monday we can come back for the sheep and dogs, then keep building fence for them.

Tuesday my daughter is coming to help. She will have to stay at a friend's house for her sleeping comfort. LOL Plenty of beds in Groveton! But not here anymore. I may put her to work unpacking boxes and organizing the kitchen-at least enough for us to be able to cook and eat. The crock pot is important! She will stay through the weekend and go back to Corpus Christi, her help is greatly appreciated. She will set me up with a phone linked internet while she is here and maybe I can get her to connect all those confounded TV wires that hang out like long skinny spaghetti. Eh.


----------



## Hideaway Pines

Wow, you are making great progress!! I know it has not been easy, with the number of things we acquire over time moving is a bit dauting. But it looks like you are doing a good job of taking things in stages. I am glad you got some help! Moving all that farm equipment is a huge undertaking by itself.  Impressed with all you have done!! I pray that moving all the critters goes smoothly, that can be worrisome, and with your poor dogs traveling issues, that is no fun at all. 

I have us down to help you on the 26th if you are still needing it come then... we are out of town and have other commitments keeping us out of pocket but looking forward to meeting everyone in person.


----------



## Baymule

Hideaway Pines said:


> Wow, you are making great progress!! I know it has not been easy, with the number of things we acquire over time moving is a bit dauting. But it looks like you are doing a good job of taking things in stages. I am glad you got some help! Moving all that farm equipment is a huge undertaking by itself.  Impressed with all you have done!! I pray that moving all the critters goes smoothly, that can be worrisome, and with your poor dogs traveling issues, that is no fun at all.
> 
> I have us down to help you on the 26th if you are still needing it come then... we are out of town and have other commitments keeping us out of pocket but looking forward to meeting everyone in person.



Looking forward to the 26th!!!!!!!


----------



## Baymule

Sitting in office waiting my turn for closing. I’m excited for this young family, they are wonderful people. My new family!


----------



## Baymule

My turn now, they are making copies of all the papers I signed. So excited for the Stewart’s! Tears of joy for them.


----------



## Farmer.Rexi

Baymule said:


> My turn now, they are making copies of all the papers I signed. So excited for the Stewart’s! Tears of joy for them.


We love you! Can’t wait to make you proud!


----------



## Baymule

Farmer.Rexi said:


> We love you! Can’t wait to make you proud!


haha I bet I can guess who this is!!! I'm already proud of you! 
Hint: Don't tell him, but BJ left a gift in his closet. Let him find it.

We pull out this morning for Groveton. We have worked like insane people, packing up all these small items that seem to appear out of nowhere. The contractor, super nice guy will help us load the refrigerator, recliner that I'm sleeping in, end table and chest of drawers this morning. @Ridgetop and her husband are sleeping on that sketchy air mattress. Haha, during the first night, he had to get up to use the bathroom, and rolled out on the floor! Incase y'all want to know, when old people hit the floor, we can't get up easily and have a tendency to lay on our backs, arms and legs waving like a turtle.

We are having a great time, Can't put the two of us crazy ol' ladies together and not have laughter. Once unloaded and stuff crammed in various places, we start on sheep and dog pens. I'll be worried until I get my animals with me. Nobody wil be living there rightaway and the dogs are already weirded out. Sheep-Eh they dont care as long as somebody shows up with feed.

Internet is about to be turned off. I'll try to update on my phone.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I’d been soaking the bolts that held the fuel tank to the stand in PB Blaster and they loosened right up.


Love that stuff!!!!

Getting close to being done moving things there Bay. But I have a question, if the new owners are going to have animals, would it not have been easier to sell them those big round bales and buy some new for the Groveton house?


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> Incase y'all want to know, when old people hit the floor, we can't get up easily and have a tendency to lay on our backs, arms and legs waving like a turtle.


Oh no!


----------



## Baymule

DD has set me up on a hot spot. So I can get online on my phone. Or something like that, she's the brainiac, not me. I do good just to turn it on. LOL

We have cargo trailer mostly unloaded. Heavy stuff now, son will be in tonight and he can help in the morning. I dropped the flatbed trailer last night so we could go eat. 

We are trying to get the kitchen organized now...... MORE BOXES!!! Does it REALLY take all this for me to cook?


----------



## Baymule

Yesterday @Ridgetop, her DH and I got a temporary pen built for Trip and Carson. It's made out of horse panels, at 5' tall, Trip can't jump out. We also unloaded the majority out of the cargo trailer, but there is still a little left in there. The flatbed is still packed, might get started on that today. Planning on starting on pens for the sheep. If we can get pens up, then we can go get the sheep and dogs. Anatolians will stay with the sheep. Robert is taking care of them for me, but I worry about them and want them here. 

Kitchen is not unpacked, but Ridgetop and I have been cutting vinyl to go in the drawers and on the shelves. I like to use vinyl flooring scraps instead of shelf paper because it lasts forever and wipes clean. Plus with my iron ware and big heavy pots, vinyl holds up to the abuse I heap on it. We got some more scraps last night from my sister in law. 

Haha, it was 10 miles to Apple Springs where I found a dish drainer at the dollar store, then 10 miles to my sister in law's to get the vinyl, then 10 miles back then we went to Crockett for Chinese food. All of this travel in the dark, through the woods, and Ridgetop's DH was utterly lost. All this distance to go anywhere is why I need a new car with great gas MPG. That was close to a 70 mile trip just to do all that, then 30 miles back from Crockett to home.


----------



## Baymule

@Ridgetop and I in the floor cutting vinyl to go on cabinet shelves and in the drawers. We were having a great time! Put the two of us together and let the laughter commence! 










We put several layers of cardboard underneath so we didn’t cut the floor.


----------



## Baymule

What a day yesterday!! I don’t think I can do it justice. I’ll let @Ridgetop tell the story, but I have pictures.


----------



## Bruce

Because you KNOW that "it didn't happen if there are no pictures"


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Because you KNOW that "it didn't happen if there are no pictures"


That brings me such joy!!!!

No photos of ANY of the stupid stuff I did as a young adult. 

Ha!!!

I shudder at the thought of having been as stupid as I was.... but in this modern "record it all" age.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> No photos of ANY of the stupid stuff I did as a young adult.


Then, by BYH and BYC definition, you didn't do ANY stupid stuff as a young adult!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Because you KNOW that "it didn't happen if there are no pictures"



Oh it really happened.  Teaser picture. Y’all will have to wait until @Ridgetop gets back home, for her to settle in and tell the story.


----------



## Baymule

The stack of boxes is slowly dwindling. There are some things put away in the kitchen cabinets now. Those glass front cabinets are pretty—when empty. With stuff in them they just look messy. Yesterday we didn’t work hard, we were tired, so unpacked boxes. Yesterday was BJs birthday.  I cooked a stew and his favorite strawberry pretzel dessert. Ridgetop put his box of ashes on the table and we sang him happy birthday. Yes, we are a little nuts, but we had a good laugh, remembering BJ.


----------



## Margali

Baymule said:


> Those glass front cabinets are pretty—when empty. With stuff in them they just look messy.


You can buy rolls of clingfilm frosted and stained glass patterns. That way they look pretty but hide the mess.


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> Oh it really happened.  Teaser picture. Y’all will have to wait until @Ridgetop gets back home, for her to settle in and tell the story.
> 
> View attachment 89506


uh -oh.  I know you just wanted to clean off all the old vegetation so the grass will come up real nice and green ....right????


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Oh it really happened. Teaser picture.


Um, is that a fire department truck I see over on the left??


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Baymule said:


> Oh it really happened. Teaser picture. Y’all will have to wait until @Ridgetop gets back home, for her to settle in and tell the story.



Boy, I know what that is like.  I can hardly wait to read about it.


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> uh -oh.  I know you just wanted to clean off all the old vegetation so the grass will come up real nice and green ....right????


Nope.



Bruce said:


> Um, is that a fire department truck I see over on the left??


Yep. I think there were 4 all together. 



Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Boy, I know what that is like.  I can hardly wait to read about it.


@Ridgetop gets to tell it because she got the funny part. I had no idea.......


----------



## Mini Horses

I hope they drive fast!!  🤣. Cliffhanger.....


----------



## Hideaway Pines

okay, sounds like you all have been up to shenanigans..... waiting to hear the full story  this weather is now cold and yucky again, and it looks like rain on Saturday the 26th, we were supposed to come out and help with fence building, what are you thinking?


----------



## Baymule

Hideaway Pines said:


> okay, sounds like you all have been up to shenanigans..... waiting to hear the full story  this weather is now cold and yucky again, and it looks like rain on Saturday the 26th, we were supposed to come out and help with fence building, what are you thinking?


Come on anyway. If it rains, we can visit instead!


----------



## Baymule

@Ridgetop, her DH and I moved sheep and dogs today. The dogs were so excited to see me! They got lots of hugs and they whined with excitement. The sheep BAA-BAAed, I think they were glad to see me too. It was cold, Texas had another ice storm a couple of days ago, that shut things down because we are idiots and cannot drive on ice and snow.

Ridgetop's husband was hooked up to the stock trailer, I was hooked to the flatbed. We loaded the sheep working equipment on the flatbed and a few other things. We loaded the remainder of the feed, a bag of dog food and small items in the back of @Ridgetop's truck. Then we loaded sheep.

Miranda slipped on a patch of ice inside the gate of the trailer. Ridgetop was behind her and heard Miranda's leg snap. Miranda broke her leg. Ridgetop immediately went into crisis mode and gathered up some things to splint Miranda's leg, to help keep it from breaking any worse, but it already  punctured her skin. I called the vet, they said he was in surgery, but he would take her, bring her in. We had Ringo and his girls loaded in the front of the trailer with the divider closed. Ridgetop said to unload the other sheep so they wouldn't step on Miranda, then her DH pulled the trailer forward so we could get her out. During this crisis, the new farm owner showed up with her mom, 2 of her daughters and the oldest daughter's boyfriend. @Farmer.Rexi recoiled in horror at the thought and said, "Anybody but Miranda" but Miranda it was. I was in the trailer with Miranda, keeping her calm, she was trembling and in shock. The boyfriend picked her up and put her in the back of Robert's truck, it has a camper shell on it, and we went to the vet. 

3 Vet techs picked her up and put her in a pen. There was nothing else I could do, Robert took me back. The sheep were all loaded, the dogs were worried and it was time to load them. Trip and Carson happily jumped in the back seat. Sentry and Sheba were scared. The camper shell was on the truck so I could transport them. Farmer.Rexie picked up the back end, I picked up the front end and we got them both in the truck. 

On the way to Groveton, the vet called and the news was not good. He said the leg was splintered and fragmented. With the skin punctured, it could get infected. It would require surgery to try to fix it, months of recovery, massive infection could set in and he would not recommend it. He recommended euthanasia and I agreed. Trying to fix her would only bring more misery on her and I couldn't do that. 

Miranda Lambert, 8 year old ewe, foundation ewe to my flock, is gone. I have 5 of her daughters and several of her granddaughters. They are precious to me. 

I am deeply saddened. Miranda was my special girl. I couldn't break down and grieve her, I had a truck to drive and other sheep and dogs to unload and get settled in. Ridgetop and I were outside until after dark, taking care of the sheep, lambs and dogs. I'll probably pick a day next week to sit down, hug my dogs and cry for Miranda.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Dana I’m so sorry. Maranda was special. Got me crying over a sheep I don’t know. 😭😭 RIP baby.


----------



## Baymule

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Dana I’m so sorry. Maranda was special. Got me crying over a sheep I don’t know. 😭😭 RIP baby.


Thanks. Miranda was one of my original ewes. I have one left now, Ewenique. At least I have beautiful daughters and granddaughters from Miranda. She left hoofprints on my heart.


----------



## Palomino

Oh @Baymule I am so sorry!! Sending lots of prayers and hugs! I know how hard that must be. She was a special ewe and had a wonderful life with you, but her legacy will continue! I am grateful to have a piece of that legacy with one of her daughters!


----------



## Alaskan

What a day.  

I am very glad that you didn't have to go through it alone.


----------



## farmerjan

Sorry doesn't cut it.  😭😭


----------



## Mini Horses

😢it's always our favorites!  😭she was mine, of your herd.  RIP Miranda.   At least you have her daughters. Over the years I've lost many...especially my mini horses, we were close. I feel your pain. My heart is surely scared with hoofprints but, continues to beat with the precious memories.  The Rainbow Bridge brings us together again, one day.  They wait.

I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## Hideaway Pines

I am so very sorry for your loss, when we lose a precious baby, it is so hard. 😭 You are in my prayers today, and I will give you hugs tomorrow when we come to help.


----------



## Margali

So sorry about Miranda.


----------



## Finnie

I’m so sorry about Miranda. I’m glad @Ridgetop was there with you


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

I'm so sorry about Miranda. Sending hugs and good thoughts.


----------



## Baymule

Yesterday Trip and Carson rode in the backseat. Trip really wanted up front. 






@Ridgetop and I settled in the ewes and lambs. 









Sheba and Sentry were reunited with their sheep.


----------



## Mini Horses

Such a soulful look from Trip!  Are we there yet???  😁

And look at the coat!!   TX ain't warm this week!!!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> that shut things down because we are idiots and cannot drive on ice and snow.


Given you don't have the tires for it I wouldn't say you are idiots!



Baymule said:


> Trying to fix her would only bring more misery on her and I couldn't do that.


Oh no, sh1t happens but why does it have to?? I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @Baymule,

I am so sorry for your loss.  I hope the Fates are kind to you for awhile.  You have suffered enough.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Baymule

It started drizzling rain last night around 11:30. It drizzled all night and off and on today. Cold, miserable, drizzle. When I fed this evening, the sheep were wet, they actually have to stand out in the RAIN to eat their hay! Ringo was wet, cold, looking at me like, “This is ALL your fault! Fix this!”

I offered him hay. Ringo’s eyes were clearly telling me where to go and where I could put that hay. Pure disgust. I put the hay in the shelter and got some more. This time Ringo took some politely and followed me to the shelter. Poor baby. 






Sheba and Sentry were delighted to see me, I fed the ewes and fed the dogs. Sheba was the last one to finish eating and I had to fend off a couple of ewes that were keenly interested  in gourmet kibble, rice, chicken and green beans. 





We just sat around the house today, resting. I finally got up and unpacked quite a few boxes. Ridgetop did laundry, we needed a do nothing day! Tomorrow—the fence!


----------



## farmerjan

Can't do a like on the post with all the awful looking wet stuff... Here's hoping that the wet moves out and that tomorrow will be drier and some sun for everyone.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I finally got up and unpacked quite a few boxes. Ridgetop did laundry, we needed a do nothing day!


Um, you don't seem to understand the concept of "do nothing"!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Um, you don't seem to understand the concept of "do nothing"!


I damn sure don’t! Neither does @Ridgetop. We are both hell on wheels!


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> Can't do a like on the post with all the awful looking wet stuff... Hears hoping that the wet moves out and that tomorrow will be drier and some sun for everyone.


Going to be partly sunny today, my poor babies sure need it! Fencing party with me, @Ridgetop , her DH and @Hideaway Pines and her DH! BYH fun!


----------



## farmerjan

So, you all got the fencing done and are so good, fast and efficient at it that you are going to become traveling fence builders and take it on the road????
Hope you all have a great day... waiting to get a report...


----------



## Baymule

YES! We are SO good at fencing we are going to travel the country! We are going to stand outside of feed stores holding signs that read; 

WILL BUILD FENCE FOR KNEE REPLACEMENT SURGERY 

Maybe a surgeon with a gentleman’s farm will come along and put us to work! 

We ran a string for a nice straight line. We pounded T-posts in. I sure know how to show visitors a good time! We built a H brace to hang the 16’ gate on. 













@Hideaway Pines and her husband came Sunday morning and ran wire. She said he had enough tools to be his own Home Depot and she wasn’t kidding. Neatly laid out in the back of his truck was everything anybody would need for building fence, planning to build fence or even thinking about building fence. I immediately got tool envy! I especially liked his fence stretcher bar. 

@Hideaway Pines and her DH were a whirlwind of highly efficient activity, that man knows his stuff. I got a feeling you could drop him out of an airplane in the wilderness with a screwdriver and a hand saw, come back 6 months later and he’d have a shopping mall built! Mostly we just stayed out of his way. He did an excellent job, even if he was slightly hampered by the bumbling efforts of 3 gimpy legged apprentices, 2 of which were puzzled by those confounded T-post clips and those cute little tools that were supposed to make it easy. 













Under the tutelage of a VERY patient Fence Building Professor, we got the wire strung and the gate hung. Then we came inside for homemade chili topped with grated cheese, chopped onion and Fritos. We visited and had a great time. 

It was so much fun to get to meet each other and have a BYH party. I deeply appreciate all the help given!


----------



## Hideaway Pines

I am so glad we delayed our plans one day, the weather was not warm, but it was not raining so we were thankful for that. It was fun to meet everyone and to help out with the fence. My DH is a work horse for sure and enjoys helping others. I hope your critters are able to get out in that new space soon, I know you had a few things to close up before releasing them, but glad we were able to help. Loved meeting all your beautiful animals, they are precious!! We are considering getting a lamb after seeing yours, but we have to stay on track to get our pigs by the end of the week. We are building their home this week; it will be secure and dry.


----------



## messybun

Baymule said:


> @Ridgetop, her DH and I moved sheep and dogs today. The dogs were so excited to see me! They got lots of hugs and they whined with excitement. The sheep BAA-BAAed, I think they were glad to see me too. It was cold, Texas had another ice storm a couple of days ago, that shut things down because we are idiots and cannot drive on ice and snow.
> 
> Ridgetop's husband was hooked up to the stock trailer, I was hooked to the flatbed. We loaded the sheep working equipment on the flatbed and a few other things. We loaded the remainder of the feed, a bag of dog food and small items in the back of @Ridgetop's truck. Then we loaded sheep.
> 
> Miranda slipped on a patch of ice inside the gate of the trailer. Ridgetop was behind her and heard Miranda's leg snap. Miranda broke her leg. Ridgetop immediately went into crisis mode and gathered up some things to splint Miranda's leg, to help keep it from breaking any worse, but it already  punctured her skin. I called the vet, they said he was in surgery, but he would take her, bring her in. We had Ringo and his girls loaded in the front of the trailer with the divider closed. Ridgetop said to unload the other sheep so they wouldn't step on Miranda, then her DH pulled the trailer forward so we could get her out. During this crisis, the new farm owner showed up with her mom, 2 of her daughters and the oldest daughter's boyfriend. @Farmer.Rexi recoiled in horror at the thought and said, "Anybody but Miranda" but Miranda it was. I was in the trailer with Miranda, keeping her calm, she was trembling and in shock. The boyfriend picked her up and put her in the back of Robert's truck, it has a camper shell on it, and we went to the vet.
> 
> 3 Vet techs picked her up and put her in a pen. There was nothing else I could do, Robert took me back. The sheep were all loaded, the dogs were worried and it was time to load them. Trip and Carson happily jumped in the back seat. Sentry and Sheba were scared. The camper shell was on the truck so I could transport them. Farmer.Rexie picked up the back end, I picked up the front end and we got them both in the truck.
> 
> On the way to Groveton, the vet called and the news was not good. He said the leg was splintered and fragmented. With the skin punctured, it could get infected. It would require surgery to try to fix it, months of recovery, massive infection could set in and he would not recommend it. He recommended euthanasia and I agreed. Trying to fix her would only bring more misery on her and I couldn't do that.
> 
> Miranda Lambert, 8 year old ewe, foundation ewe to my flock, is gone. I have 5 of her daughters and several of her granddaughters. They are precious to me.
> 
> I am deeply saddened. Miranda was my special girl. I couldn't break down and grieve her, I had a truck to drive and other sheep and dogs to unload and get settled in. Ridgetop and I were outside until after dark, taking care of the sheep, lambs and dogs. I'll probably pick a day next week to sit down, hug my dogs and cry for Miranda.



That sounds like an absolutely miserable day. I am so sorry. I know she had a good life with you, and you did the best for her all the way to the end.


----------



## Baymule

messybun said:


> That sounds like an absolutely miserable day. I am so sorry. I know she had a good life with you, and you did the best for her all the way to the end.


I only wish Miranda could have been saved. The cost to her would have been too great for her to bear, in pain, misery and not knowing why. She was a gift, a true gift. She lives on in her descendants.


----------



## Baymule

Hideaway Pines said:


> I am so glad we delayed our plans one day, the weather was not warm, but it was not raining so we were thankful for that. It was fun to meet everyone and to help out with the fence. My DH is a work horse for sure and enjoys helping others. I hope your critters are able to get out in that new space soon, I know you had a few things to close up before releasing them, but glad we were able to help. Loved meeting all your beautiful animals, they are precious!! We are considering getting a lamb after seeing yours, but we have to stay on track to get our pigs by the end of the week. We are building their home this week; it will be secure and dry.


Yay for pigs! Bacon, sausage, pork chops, YUMMY! Country style ribs come off the shoulder, cut in strips, just so you know. 

Can’t get just one lamb, they get lonely, you need 3. LOL Of course I would never enable you for MORE sheep! 

It was fun to get us all together and make it happen.


----------



## Baymule

I went to Lufkin today. First stop, feed store. Then Tractor Supply, Harbor Freight, Home Depot, Sam’s Club, Walmart and the post office to mail off a bill. Got home about 45 minutes ago. 

I got to go modify a pallet, make it shorter to fit in the crowded portable building we moved down here. Then I can stack sheep feed on it. Got to get the feed trash cans for sheep and dogs, out of the stock trailer and put them in the portable building. Then I can unload truck. Only got 500 pounds of feed and 100 pounds of dog food. I have to see what’s going to fit. Chris, that worked on the house for a month, is coming at 4:30 to meet the dogs, feed dogs and sheep, and hopefully the dogs will like him. I want to go visit grandkids at spring break, then bring them home. Having someone to take care of animals will take the worry off me. 

Lunch break is over, got to go unload feed.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

That looked like a great job on the fence!  It always is good to have others provide a helping hand.


----------



## Mini Horses

Fence looks fantastic!   Now, why all the black spots out there???¿????🤣🤷


----------



## Simpleterrier

Did we ever hear why the fire department was there or did I just miss it


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Simpleterrier said:


> Did we ever hear why the fire department was there or did I just miss it


We haven't heard yet...


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> Fence looks fantastic!   Now, why all the black spots out there???¿????🤣🤷





Simpleterrier said:


> Did we ever hear why the fire department was there or did I just miss it


@Ridgetop is on the way home. When she gets there, she can tell y'all all about it.


----------



## Baymule

Yesterday I worked on the side fence. It’s field fence, set up to a foot and a half off the ground. So I hog ringed strips of wire to it, skirting the fence to close the gap. I stayed bent over all day. I got almost all of it done except the last 11 feet. I was so exhausted I just couldn’t finish it. So I fed sheep and dogs, hauled off a bag of trash and called it a day. 














Today I finished the last 11feet and let ewes and lambs out. Sentry and Sheba made about 20 laps, then looked for a shady spot to survey their sheep. Kids next door are making laps on a go cart, throwing a ball and dogs are not barking. Good dogs! 









I’m sitting ina chair in the shade. It’s a nice day.


----------



## Hideaway Pines

That was a *ton *to do all that,  I was thinking we should have stayed and helped finish that. We just had dogs at home any my daughter dropping by for dinner. But that looks great, I know they are happy to have the space to roam now. It looks like the burnt area is even looking better - or is that the angle of the picture? You rest up and enjoy this beautiful weather.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Yeahhhh... How's the burnt field lookin'?


----------



## Baymule

I was eating a sandwich. Little beggars. Or maybe BIG beggars! 






Everyone is tired from their afternoon romp. 





Burnt field is looking better, but I’ll have to keep the sheep off to give it time to grow back. 

While I was posting the above, they all laid down, I think some are snoring. Do sheep snore? LOL


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Those silly dogs! Gotta love em.


----------



## Baymule

LOOK!!!! These dealy bopper gadget thingys are AWESOME!!! FIRST TRY!!!! Yay!! Saved me 47 trips from driver seat to bumper! 





Going to Lindale tomorrow and get tractor implements and the Kawasaki mule. Plus whatever else I can. Then maybe one or two more trips.


----------



## Bruce

Looks like a successful move Bay


----------



## Baymule

I may not ever be fantastic at trailers, but I’m getting better at it.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> I may not ever be fantastic at trailers, but I’m getting better at it.


I borrowed my father-in-law's truck...

It has a backup camera!  Wow! 

I had to back up to a ramp, and it was so easy peasy!


----------



## Baymule

I sent that picture to my son. He sent back, Yeah, but you used cheaters. Hahaha, HIS truck has back up cameras! Those are even better cheaters!


----------



## Bruce

Did you point that out to him Bay?

Yeah, backup cameras are great. The Leaf even has down facing cameras in the side mirrors so you can see if you are between the lines or close enough/not too close to the curb.


----------



## Hideaway Pines

Baymule said:


> I sent that picture to my son. He sent back, Yeah, but you used cheaters. Hahaha, HIS truck has back up cameras! Those are even better cheaters!


That is not cheating, that is using your brain, I am super impressed!! I can't back up anything for my life, way to go!!!!


----------



## Baymule

Hideaway Pines said:


> That is not cheating, that is using your brain, I am super impressed!! I can't back up anything for my life, way to go!!!!


You don’t have to back up anything! Your PERFECT husband is a pro at trailers! Just like my BJ was, so why mess with perfection? LOL Those things made hitching up the trailer SOOOOO easy!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> You don’t have to back up anything! Your PERFECT husband is a pro at trailers! Just like my BJ was, so why mess with perfection?


'cause a girl likes to be self sufficient!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> 'cause a girl likes to be self sufficient!


And a WIFE adores her husband and brags on his abilities. My husband thought I hung the moon and complimented me on the things I did. I had talents he did not have, likewise he had talents that I did not have. Rather than rush over and try to upstage his abilities, I stepped back and praised him for the things he did so well. 

Do I have a learning curve? You darn bet'cha I do! Will I ever be as good as BJ on hitching and backing a trailer? probably not, but as long as I can muddle through it, I'm ok with that.


----------



## Baymule

Made a trip to Lindale today. Robert helped load the disc and box blade in the front of the trailer and the Kawasaki mule. I loaded random stuff in the back of the truck. 

I'm pretty sure that all I have left is the tractor, bush hog, wood burning heater and stack of windows that are my future green house. I can't believe I'm almost done. 

Chris came over today and fed sheep and dogs without me. Dogs were fine with him, they really like him. So I'll be able to go see my DD in Corpus Christi and bring the grand kids back with me for a few days, dropping the 14 year old off at my sister's so they can go shopping. LOL 

I'm utterly exhausted. My knees feel like an electric drill is going through them. I have an appointment March 24 with the surgeon's PA to get accessed and get the process started.


----------



## Mini Horses

Good job!!  And this is the month you were gonna "list"......🤣👍


----------



## Baymule

Yeah, I would just now be listing the farm, and it closed several weeks ago. I’m happy, the new farmers are over the moon happy and they will take the farm forward and make it even better. @Farmer.Rexi said there is a pond now! I wish I had known that, I would have gone to look at it. But I was barely moving, limping on both sides, not even Advil did me any good. So I didn’t go strolling around. That just means when I go back, they can give me a guided tour and show me what they’ve done. Maybe it will rain in the next couple of weeks and put water in it. If it’s where I think it is, there is a gully behind the horse barn. When there is a lot of rain, there are seeps there. Not a spring, but seeps, where water kinda oozes out of the ground. 

Today my plans include sitting around a lot…..but there is all that stuff in the back of the truck……and I need to build a 2 cowpanel hoop hut for the ewes……and I need to drag over 2 horse panels to Trip and Carson’s pen, plus that cut off piece for a gate, to make it bigger….. I need to get that done before I leave on Friday. Sigh…….


----------



## Mini Horses

Friday is a week away!!  Rest today....then you'll be ABLE to consider walking again. 😊


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> Friday is a week away!!  Rest today....then you'll be ABLE to consider walking again. 😊


Yeah, but you know I’ll have to do SOMETHING! Maybe not much, but something. I also need to get in a shipping container and rearrange stuff to make room to park the mule in it, out of sight.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> @Farmer.Rexi said there is a pond now!


How is that sand (the stuff you called soil at that farm) going to hold water? Maybe a bunch of bentonite?


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> How is that sand (the stuff you called soil at that farm) going to hold water? Maybe a bunch of bentonite?


Below the sand is red dirt/clay


----------



## Baymule

Exhausted again, knees hurt. Rain expected in next few days. Ewes have a 2 cow panel hoop shelter. I let them out to graze while I worked. Dogs ram wild, settled down and hung out with me.


----------



## Baymule

Nova, triplet daughter of Miranda and Ringo, bred back to Ringo, had twin ewe lambs. A beautifully brown spotted lamb had such a wry neck that her head was turned backwards and wouldn’t go straight. Her front legs were splayed out. She was dying. I did what I had to do and buried her.  

Nora, triplet, had twin rams several weeks back and I lost one of them. 

The last triplet to lamb is Tiny, bottle baby because she was so small, frail and weak. Tiny grew into a beautiful ewe, waiting on her lambs.  Dear Lord I pray for twin ewes, that both live. But I guess I’ll take what I get. 

The good news is I have one ewe lamb to add to the other 4 that I am keeping.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So sorry for the little lamb and so sorry for you to have to deal with it.


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> So sorry for the little lamb and so sorry for you to have to deal with it.


It makes me sad, but I have to count my blessings. I’ve lost 2 lambs, but I have some real nice ewe lambs that are keepers.


----------



## Baymule

DD sent me these pictures…..kids and baby chicks. 





Then Mom says no chicks!


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> DD sent me these pictures…..kids and baby chicks.
> 
> View attachment 89751
> 
> Then Mom says no chicks!
> 
> View attachment 89752


OMG.....


Guess that grandma had better get some chicks  pretty soon.....


----------



## Mike CHS

You are making a lot of progress and everything looks great.  We have had many losses but it never to gets easier to have any.

Just a suggestion but a friend of ours used rebar pretty much like it looks like you are for the shelter.  He had a deal where a couple of ewes were head butting and one of the ewes got impaled on the rebar.


----------



## Bruce

They let people handle the chicks?


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> They let people handle the chicks?


Sniffing costs extra.


----------



## farmerjan

Here they will not let anyone handle the chicks anymore.  Only store employees...


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Same here, and it's hard to even see into the tubs because they put them inside one of those stupid dog kennels.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> You are making a lot of progress and everything looks great.  We have had many losses but it never to gets easier to have any.
> 
> Just a suggestion but a friend of ours used rebar pretty much like it looks like you are for the shelter.  He had a deal where a couple of ewes were head butting and one of the ewes got impaled on the rebar.


Thanks for the warning. I don't need another loss due to some freak accident.


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> OMG.....
> 
> 
> Guess that grandma had better get some chicks  pretty soon.....


No, not soon. Not getting chickens here. I'm looking for a farm, no idea how long that will take, hopefully not too long. Dogs and sheep are it for this location. 

I had the incubator set once and the girls came for the weekend. The chicks were hatching out, the girls were enthralled, the timing was perfect. They love to go gather the eggs and see the chickens, but none here now. I think I'll have to get a horse first. The 5 year old is taking riding lessons. She called and wanted me to send her a saddle in the mail. I told her that I had a kid saddle and would keep it for her until she came to visit. It needs saddle soap, neatsfoot oil and a good work over. What better way to teach her how to care for it? Also have a saddle stand, pink saddle pad, girt and headstall and reins. I can fix her up! I can picture her insisting that the cowboy giving her lessons, use HER saddle!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I told her that I had a kid saddle and would keep it for her until she came to visit.


And then you will flip it up on a fence brace so she can practice


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> And then you will flip it up on a fence brace so she can practice


Got a saddle stand for that.


----------



## Bruce

Not nearly as fun as riding a fence rail!


----------



## Baymule

I’m sure glad I made that cow panel shelter for the ewes and lambs. It’s been raining all day, but they have cover. Between that and the hut, dogs and sheep are good.


----------



## Baymule

I unpacked 8 boxes today and put stuff away, mostly kitchen pantry stuff. Did 4 loads of laundry, stuffed trash bags of blankets at top of the closet AND got Direct TV today. I have TV! Still have piles of boxes, now I got to arrange the living room, that means pushing boxes around.


----------



## Mini Horses

Stack, lay plywood on top...new kitchen island!  🤣


----------



## Baymule

I have a couple of end tables in there that I could drag out and actually use. And there is another recliner and a swivel rocker. This room is just shaped weird, long and narrow. 

I have to finish unloading the truck today and clean up the inside. It is a mess. I guess I'll go with keeping the camper top on it, can't get it off by myself anyway. LOL

I need to add 2 more horse panels and a partial one (for a gate) to Trip and Carson's pen. It's cold and wet outside, but the lake in front of the house has soaked into the ground. My goal today is to at least drag the panels to the pen.


----------



## Ridgetop

farmerjan said:


> uh -oh.  I know you just wanted to clean off all the old vegetation so the grass will come up real nice and green ....right???


Tat would work, except that is the neighbor's property!  We invited them to the wienie roast but they were not appreciative!  However, Baymule has a matching burned area in her new sheep paddock.  And by now probably gray sheep as well.  Luckily it happened before the sheep and dogs arrived.

There were 4 trucks of volunteer firemen, from 3 surrounding towns.  You know those boys like nothing better than a grass fire to break up their day!  They could hardly keep the grins off their faces as they sprayed water on the flames and beat it out.  Bay's DS was on the tractor smothering the flames.  
Nice-next-door-neighbor Kenny kept hollering to his BIL fireman that he didn't do it! He was very friendly and told me that *he had served time for arson and been fired from the fire department for setting " a couple fires".    *Baymule is now living between a mean-nasty-neighbor with scorched pasture, and nice-neighbor Kenny, the neighborhood arsonist.


----------



## Ridgetop

Computer has been taking a dump past 3 days since setting it up.  I did a reboot but it didn't help.  DS1 checked it for viruses, then did reboot which worked for about an hour.  He checked it again and discovered that on our last trip something must have either been dumped on it, it was dropped, or something.  Screen is cracked at top edge.  It has a touch screen mode which I never use so DS1 turned that off and it is working for now.  Just have to get it past tax season since all our business stuff is stored on it.  Suggested using duct tape but DS1 sneered and reminded me I wouldn't be able to see through it.  Gosh, where is his sense of humor?  

Oh right, 3 weeks of peace and quiet and now the old folks are back with computer problems.    At least I am cooking dinners again.  LOL


----------



## Baymule

Tiny, Miranda’s triplet daughter, lambed last night, a single ewe lamb. It was dead. Sentry was guarding the dead baby, not allowing the other ewes and lambs to come close, only Tiny. She tried vainly to rouse her baby, making those low rumbling Baa baas reserved for mother’s to lambs. No response. I petted her and tried to comfort her. I left the lamb for quite awhile, giving her time with her baby. Then I buried her. 

This makes 3 lambs lost this time. I’m sure me being gone, the upset of my absence and just everything in general, has contributed. After losing Miranda, I really wanted these lambs. Oh well. It happens. I don’t like it, but I deal with it. 

I need to find my farm. I need to get settled and be able to better care for my sheep. This is not fair to either sheep or dogs. But I durn sure will not get rid of them. We’ll just have to tough it out together.


----------



## Baymule

The neighbor lady and a passer by slapping flames. My son on tractor with bush hog to put out flames. Neighbors already didn’t like him. 










Son’s pasture. Bar-B-Que for the sheep! 





Neighbor’s toasted pasture. 





Trailers. All wiring is melted, all lights are melted and burned. Firemen saved the trailers from total destruction. Tires haven’t been checked yet. Son has a lot of work ahead that he doesn’t have time for. 









His wrecked truck









Only trailer not burned was not his, belongs to a cousin.


----------



## Baymule

Melted lights and wires. All will have to be replaced.


----------



## Baymule

Fires got put out, firemen had a great time. These guys live for this! Nasty Neighbor man didn’t recognize DS. He looked over a row of large pine trees and asked DS what he thought they were worth. Then he found out who DS was and got mad. He ran his mouth at the firemen and Deputy that he was fixing to cut hay……(he mowed it several weeks earlier, and it is NOT hay season). Really? Then he said he was fixing to move his cows on it—he doesn’t even HAVE cows. Moron. 

DS and I hooked up water hoses and he went on Nasty Neigjbor’s place putting out smoking hot spots, long after firemen were gone and Nasty Neighbor retreated to his house, probably to sulk about his not burned trees, cheating him out of a lawsuit for damages. We got all smoking spots doused with water and rolled up the hoses. 

Then @Ridgetop told us what the other neighbor said about it wasn’t HIM that started the fire, and we collapsed with laughter. His wife’s brother is a fireman as well as 2 uncles, so they might have had suspicions. Hahaha! He is a really nice guy and I vastly prefer the arsonist to the a$$hole.


----------



## farmerjan

Sad hard lesson to learn to not leave a fire..... at least it wasn't any buildings, or current driving vehicles,  or any animals or lives lost.


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> Sad hard lesson to learn to not leave a fire..... at least it wasn't any buildings, or current driving vehicles,  or any animals or lives lost.


No kidding. There was no wind, he came in to eat a sandwich. Went out to a fast moving fire. Neighbor lady couldn’t get gate open for firemen, DS yelled at me to bring his truck and he took tools to take gate off hinges. Not a great afternoon, but it could have been worse.


----------



## farmerjan

The only other saving grace to this is that with some rain and warmer temps, it will green up prettier than ever.  There are several places that actually do burns to get the old thatch and stuff cleaned off and give the ground a chance to start "fresh".  Burning is popular in certain parts of Canada too....


----------



## Baymule

My knees are screaming at me. I’m using @Ridgetop ’s remedy for the pain. 
1. Measure out 1 tablespoon of wine, massage it into painful knee. 
2. Measure out another tablespoon of wine and massage it into the other knee. 

It really helps with the excruciating pain! 

3. Drink the rest of the wine.


----------



## Bruce

It will be interesting to see if the burn actually improves the pasture.


----------



## Simpleterrier

It will I have burned some here


----------



## R2elk

Baymule said:


> My knees are screaming at me. I’m using @Ridgetop ’s remedy for the pain.
> 1. Measure out 1 tablespoon of wine, massage it into painful knee.
> 2. Measure out another tablespoon of wine and massage it into the other knee.
> 
> It really helps with the excruciating pain!
> 
> 3. Drink the rest of the wine.


A lift chair and Aleve helps mine.  When they get bad enough I put on a knee sleeve.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> It will be interesting to see if the burn actually improves the pasture.


As long as it is a cool burn, so didn't kill roots or seeds, it is a huge improvement.

Burning is fantastic for pasture management..   as long as it doesn't get away from you.


----------



## Bruce

R2elk said:


> A lift chair and Aleve helps mine.  When they get bad enough I put on a knee sleeve.


Have you looked into becoming partially "bionic"?



Alaskan said:


> Burning is fantastic for pasture management..


Not so good for trailers and old bashed up trucks though.


----------



## R2elk

Bruce said:


> Have you looked into becoming partially "bionic"?


Talked to a woman that had both knees replaced.  She said they didn't tell her up front that she wouldn't be able to kneel anymore.  I have to get down on my hands and knees to work in the garden.  Fake knees are not an option for me.


----------



## Baymule

I can’t get on my knees anyway, it hurts too much. I have a low stool or I just plop my butt in the dirt. Getting up is quite another story. Hahaha!


----------



## R2elk

Baymule said:


> I can’t get on my knees anyway, it hurts too much. I have a low stool or I just plop my butt in the dirt. Getting up is quite another story. Hahaha!


Getting back up *is* an adventure.


----------



## Ridgetop

Wine is cheaper and tastes better!  LOL

So sorry about the loss of another lamb, and a ewe lamb too.  After losing Miranda this is heartbreaking.  

What do you mean you can't kneel anymore after a replacement? ??? I have to be able to kneel to pull lambs and doctor livestock when necessary!  

Wait!  Here's an idea!   I will ask the doctor to transfer some of my extra buttocks to my knees as a cushion for kneeling!  If any other knee replacement people need fatty tissue donations I am your woman!


----------



## Bruce

R2elk said:


> Talked to a woman that had both knees replaced.  She said they didn't tell her up front that she wouldn't be able to kneel anymore.  I have to get down on my hands and knees to work in the garden.  Fake knees are not an option for me.


I did some searching. Indeed the ability, or lack thereof, to kneel is a problem for better than 60% of people with full knee replacements. I'd have to ask my uncle and DW's dad if kneeling is now a no go. Of course for FIL that would have to be from memory before he developed Parkinson's. Even with perfect knees I'm pretty sure he couldn't intentionally get down on the ground and surely couldn't get back up. He will be 97 in 2 weeks. Uncle is a relative puppy at 86 but he's be using a cane for some time, don't think he spends any time getting down on the ground either.

Of course we can ask our resident joint replacement victim (er patient) if she has tried kneeling yet.


----------



## Ridgetop

I would reconsider the knee replacement decision but since I lurch to the right when walking and bump into walls and almost fall over, I guess I need to bite the bullet and go forward with the replacement now.

Not being able to kneel and crouch on the barn floor means I can order a Shaul's sheep work stand that will elevate the sheep to waist level . . . .   

And maybe one of those motor driven hoof trimming gadgets  . . . .     To save my back when bending over to trim hooves . . . . ?

Because the knee pain in kneeling and bending over will be so bad.  Or is it the back pain? Confused what to blame, so I will just ask DH to help me in the barn and groan loudly until he suggests getting the equipment.


----------



## Baymule

I’m sick. Low fever, chills, sore throat, coughing and feel like a truck hit me. I finally stopped and it all caught up with me. I don’t know if it’s all the Tylenol Sinus Severe I’ve been taking or the half bottle of wine I drank a couple nights ago, but the knee pain has abated somewhat. 

I was leaving this morning for Corpus Christi, but I’m staying home. DD has low fever too.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Drink fluids (non alcoholic), take some vitamins and get some rest! You have been going at it like crazy, time to take a break.


----------



## Alaskan

Lots of water... or broth....


----------



## Blue Sky

Sending some virtual hot and sour chicken soup and egg rolls. Get better soon.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Baymule said:


> The neighbor lady and a passer by slapping flames. My son on tractor with bush hog to put out flames. Neighbors already didn’t like him.



Gosh, Miss @Baymule!  When you first told of the pasture fire and posted a couple of pictures, I thought that was all that was damaged.  But now with all of these pictures of several pastures and a couple of trailers and a wrecked truck, that was quite a bit more "exciting"!  How did the fire start?  It sounds like it was a small fire set intentionally and then while someone was not attending to it the wind blew it and it started burning into the pasture and quickly grew in size.  Is that about what happened?  A real bummer for the loss of the trailers and the wrecked truck.

Regarding the greening of pasture, that is what has happened to my pasture where my fire burned it.  I will post a picture of it once the snow melts.  (Yes, we got snow again for the 3rd time this year!  Wow!)



Baymule said:


> I’m sick. Low fever, chills, sore throat, coughing and feel like a truck hit me. I finally stopped and it all caught up with me.





Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> You have been going at it like crazy, time to take a break.



I can believe Miss @Larsen Poultry Ranch is right.  I have read your posting enough to know that you have two speeds -- resting and "pedal to the metal"!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Baymule

Son started small fire to burn some boxes, there was no wind. He stopped to eat a sandwich and the wind showed up. There is a cell tower next door that we were beating flams to keep it safe. 

I’ve been in fleece jammys for 3 days. I suit up in a sweat hoodie, Carhart overalls and jacket to go outside. It’s rainy and cold now.


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> Sending some virtual hot and sour chicken soup and egg rolls. Get better soon.


How do i make egg drop soup? I have homemade chicken broth


----------



## Baymule

I looked up a recipe online. It sure hit the spot.


----------



## Ridgetop

Boil the broth, whisk an egg and drop into boiling broth whisking the entire time.  You can also add some chipped green onions or parsley if desired.  I make it with Lipton Instant chicken soup or bouillon since I don't have "real" chicken soup.  Boiling water and dumping in the instant soup is sometimes all I can do when I am sick.  LOL

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Blue Sky

For no reason I know I crave Chinese food when I don’t feel well, especially egg drop or hot and sour soup.


----------



## farmerjan

So, sorry for your "falling apart" and getting sick... but it is good that the move is done.  Usually happens like that... and you have pushed it past normal human endurance the last 2-3 months.  Body said quit and made sure you did.... 
Take it easy and get some rest and all.  Not much fun to be alone when you are sick... but at least you do have the TV to keep you company.....


----------



## Hideaway Pines

Baymule said:


> Tiny, Miranda’s triplet daughter, lambed last night, a single ewe lamb. It was dead. Sentry was guarding the dead baby, not allowing the other ewes and lambs to come close, only Tiny. She tried vainly to rouse her baby, making those low rumbling Baa baas reserved for mother’s to lambs. No response. I petted her and tried to comfort her. I left the lamb for quite awhile, giving her time with her baby. Then I buried her.
> 
> This makes 3 lambs lost this time. I’m sure me being gone, the upset of my absence and just everything in general, has contributed. After losing Miranda, I really wanted these lambs. Oh well. It happens. I don’t like it, but I deal with it.
> 
> I need to find my farm. I need to get settled and be able to better care for my sheep. This is not fair to either sheep or dogs. But I durn sure will not get rid of them. We’ll just have to tough it out together.


I am so very sorry about all your loss. How very sad for you, and those poor momma's, poor dears. Life is hard sometimes, man, if ever a person needed a good break, it would be you. I will pray you can find a good farm soon, to finally get your little ones all settled.


----------



## Hideaway Pines

And I pray you are feeling better - this cold snap will hopefully be our last for the year, I know you are as ready for warm weather as we are, tending to animals in the cold and wet is not any fun!! Stay dry and warm and get-well friend. 

By the Way... We got our pigs yesterday - we have been slammed over the past two weeks trying to get all our things somewhat ready, still a ton to do, they only have a small area and their house at this time, but we will get them the large pasture in a week or two - until then they are just hanging out. We got two cut male red wattles.


----------



## Alaskan

Hideaway Pines said:


> And I pray you are feeling better - this cold snap will hopefully be our last for the year, I know you are as ready for warm weather as we are, tending to animals in the cold and wet is not any fun!! Stay dry and warm and get-well friend.
> 
> By the Way... We got our pigs yesterday - we have been slammed over the past two weeks trying to get all our things somewhat ready, still a ton to do, they only have a small area and their house at this time, but we will get them the large pasture in a week or two - until then they are just hanging out. We got two cut male red wattles.


Pictures?


----------



## Baymule

@Hideaway Pines thank you for your kind words. 
You will like the red wattle hogs. They are smart survivor hogs. I’ve watched one straddle a sapling tree and walk it down so they all could eat the leaves off the top. Smart. They will eat your chickens too-in a heartbeat. If one of your chickens gets in the hog pen, do NOT try to rescue it. Just consider it a goner because it will be consumed in a minute or less. 
They finish well, the meat is a rich dark color and is very good. Congratulations on getting your pigs!


----------



## farmerjan

How are you feeling today???


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> How are you feeling today???


Better but weak and not a whole lot of enthusiasm for much of anything. LOL. Bored. Surprise attack diarrhea too, just to make it a little bit more fun. I just ran myself totally down, but it had to be done.


----------



## Ridgetop

Pigs are omnivores.  They will hunt down and eat meat if hungry and it is an easy catch. Ground nesting birds often lose their eggs and hatchlings as well as snakes, lizards, and anything they can catch!  Our hogs killed and ate one of a pair of Chinese Crested geese that made the mistake of getting in their pen.


----------



## Blue Sky

While we’re here. I use an iPhone. I can’t seem to activate any site emoji except “like” somehow the cut and paste blocks the others. Know that I’m acknowledging posts but not necessarily “happy”. Activating other emoji sources seems to occur to me at 2am. I’m a serial idiot. Doggo waking me up, husband shouting about Russians
(you’d think they were down the block), a disrupted household. Tomorrow’s coffee needs cake.


----------



## Hideaway Pines

Here are some pictures, note they are only in a small temporary set up right now, I found two red wattle/Brookshire mix cut males for $80 each, had to jump at them even though our area was not quite finished. They are three months old, which while I would love little ones for cuteness these two are big enough, I do not worry about them being picked off by our bobcats or coyotes. They frequent our property every night. They get locked up in their Hog Heaven House each night just as a precaution until they are a bit bigger. The temp yard is 16x8, not huge but good for a week or so while we finish the grow out area, then we will finish fencing the 2 acres of pasture/wooded area they will have to forage in. So, lots of more work a head, but at least we got our pigs. I am so excited. I love watching them, and they are very good with our dogs. I have not let them in with them, won't do that, but Jojo (our LGD) thinks they are very cool to observe. We named them Bubba and Bruno. So much personality in them. We may end up keeping some other pigs for neighbors too, once we get our set up complete. We will also give them a large wallow that will catch rainwater off the roof. they will have a sweet set up once complete. And with them being a bit older we may get to butcher sooner than we first planed, keeping out feeding time down some which would be great too.  We already have a butcher date sate, and they said as long as we are on the schedule then we can move it up or back as we need to. Note the large beams, they are cut on our sawmill from the trees we had to remove to put this up. We love using our own wood for projects.


----------



## Hideaway Pines

I also wanted to add that @Baymule's set up for her pigs was one we used as a guide, we left a 4ft wall in the open-air covered area where I can feed them and water them out of the weather and without having to go into the pen. they will eventually have a nipple watering system set up connected to a water line, so endless clean water with no maintenance.  The breeze way off to the one side will be enclosed and be our storage area for feed and tools once we are done too. This set up should work great for tending to them. We are thinking of breeding come next year if all goes well, we will see.


----------



## Ridgetop

Love your beams cut from your own timbers.  I wish we could find someone with a small sawmill.  We have a couple very old trees that will have to come down soon - they are dying.  Woold like to put the wood to better use than just firewood!


----------



## Ridgetop

Hope you are feeling better. Being sick and not able to do stuff is really depressing.


----------



## Baymule

@Hideaway Pines if you are going to add more pigs, do it soon, before your pigs get too territorial. It's best if they are close to the same size, if they are much smaller, they can get beat up and kept away from the feed. 
Also, bringing in new pigs from another source, could bring in sickness or disease. 
I would recommend that if you raise pigs for neighbors and friends, get them all at the same time from the same place.  

If your pigs are ready for slaughter before the friend's pigs are, then you will still be caring for pigs after yours are in the freezer.


----------



## Baymule

Ridgetop said:


> Hope you are feeling better. Being sick and not able to do stuff is really depressing.


Today for entertainment I changed addresses on various bills and such. Found some chatty people in the Philippines that were very helpful.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Alaskan said:


> As long as it is a cool burn, so didn't kill roots or seeds, it is a huge improvement.
> 
> Burning is fantastic for pasture management.. as long as it doesn't get away from you.



sorry to go back a bit, but here is what my pasture looks like as of Mar 13, both the burned (greener) area and the unburned area







Hideaway Pines said:


> Note the large beams, they are cut on our sawmill from the trees we had to remove to put this up. We love using our own wood for projects.



I watch a couple of YouTube channels where the creators own their own portable sawmills.  I have considered getting one for myself.  Have you gotten much use out of yours?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Alaskan

Hideaway Pines said:


> Here are some pictures, note they are only in a small temporary set up right now, I found two red wattle/Brookshire mix cut males for $80 each, had to jump at them even though our area was not quite finished. They are three months old, which while I would love little ones for cuteness these two are big enough, I do not worry about them being picked off by our bobcats or coyotes. They frequent our property every night. They get locked up in their Hog Heaven House each night just as a precaution until they are a bit bigger. The temp yard is 16x8, not huge but good for a week or so while we finish the grow out area, then we will finish fencing the 2 acres of pasture/wooded area they will have to forage in. So, lots of more work a head, but at least we got our pigs. I am so excited. I love watching them, and they are very good with our dogs. I have not let them in with them, won't do that, but Jojo (our LGD) thinks they are very cool to observe. We named them Bubba and Bruno. So much personality in them. We may end up keeping some other pigs for neighbors too, once we get our set up complete. We will also give them a large wallow that will catch rainwater off the roof. they will have a sweet set up once complete. And with them being a bit older we may get to butcher sooner than we first planed, keeping out feeding time down some which would be great too.  We already have a butcher date sate, and they said as long as we are on the schedule then we can move it up or back as we need to. Note the large beams, they are cut on our sawmill from the trees we had to remove to put this up. We love using our own wood for projects. View attachment 89867View attachment 89868


That is a great sized pen.. even for a month.   They don't grow that fast. 

Looks great!


----------



## farmerjan

That size pen is as big as some ever get.  No, I am not suggesting that you keep them in it, but it is plenty for a bit until you get the rest finished off.  Don't feel pressured to do it yesterday.....
Agree with @Baymule  totally on the territorial nature and that they will pick on smaller pigs if "added" to "their space".....If you need to add some, and they are near the same size, then confine them to this nice pen with the others able to come up against the fence for a day or 2....the others locked out in the "big field"... then let them together and feed them in a couple separate pans  shortly after putting them together.  There is no guarantee they will get along; but it might work.  I had all sizes that ran together, but the small ones were born there and they just started getting out of the momma's pen and the bigger ones didn't bother them much because it was a multi-generational thing....They would get after the littler ones in the feed troughs, but I provided several pans to eat out of so if the smaller ones got run out of one pan, they would go to another.  I kept more than enough feed available, so that they never ran out and then the older ones were not frenetic about the feed and didn't bother the small ones as much.  I also did not keep them much past 8-12 weeks... selling feeders was what I did.  I had about a dozen sows for several years raising and selling feeder pigs...
I miss my pigs... much as my son thinks it is not profitable, I want to have a couple more again.... maybe in a year or so once I get some fencing done here...


----------



## Hideaway Pines

Baymule said:


> @Hideaway Pines if you are going to add more pigs, do it soon, before your pigs get too territorial. It's best if they are close to the same size, if they are much smaller, they can get beat up and kept away from the feed.
> Also, bringing in new pigs from another source, could bring in sickness or disease.
> I would recommend that if you raise pigs for neighbors and friends, get them all at the same time from the same place.
> 
> If your pigs are ready for slaughter before the friend's pigs are, then you will still be caring for pigs after yours are in the freezer.


I agree, your insight on this is very helpful. I will wait till next year or until after we take these two to the butcher.


----------



## Hideaway Pines

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> I watch a couple of YouTube channels where the creators own their own portable sawmills.  I have considered getting one for myself.  Have you gotten much use out of yours?
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


We use a lot, we are on a heavily wooded land, and have used it to make several things on our property. It is not a mobile one, but it is extra-long, my husband added to its original size so we can mill 29 feet long trees, which makes great beams for large building/projects. It has been a very useful tool for our homestead. If need be we could build a home from our own trees without any issue. Building with green wood is a bit different, but it is doable if you do not make the lumber too thin. The large beams do not twist or shrink as bad as the smaller cuts would.


----------



## Hideaway Pines

farmerjan said:


> That size pen is as big as some ever get.  No, I am not suggesting that you keep them in it, but it is plenty for a bit until you get the rest finished off.  Don't feel pressured to do it yesterday.....
> Agree with @Baymule  totally on the territorial nature and that they will pick on smaller pigs if "added" to "their space".....If you need to add some, and they are near the same size, then confine them to this nice pen with the others able to come up against the fence for a day or 2....the others locked out in the "big field"... then let them together and feed them in a couple separate pens  shortly after putting them together.  There is no guarantee they will get along; but it might work.  I had all sizes that ran together, but the small ones were born there and they just started getting out of the momma's pen and the bigger ones didn't bother them much because it was a multi-generational thing....They would get after the littler ones in the feed troughs, but I provided several pans to eat out of so if the smaller ones got run out of one pan, they would go to another.  I kept more than enough feed available, so that they never ran out and then the older ones were not frenetic about the feed and didn't bother the small ones as much.  I also did not keep them much past 8-12 weeks... selling feeders was what I did.  I had about a dozen sows for several years raising and selling feeder pigs...
> I miss my pigs... much as my son thinks it is not profitable, I want to have a couple more again.... maybe in a year or so once I get some fencing done here...


Great tips as well. And I told my DH the same thing on the temporary size pen, some commercial pigs don't get but tiny concrete areas, at least they have some area to root around.  None the less, I am anxious to get them on pasture in hopes it will reduce our feed cost. I wondered about using part of our 2–3-acre pasture for some of the pigs, separating them with electric fence. I will see, so far, my friend has not mentioned it again, if she does, I guess we will make a decision on it then. We do hope to rase pigs in the future but need to have a round of feeders first to get my feet wet. I would love to raise feeders to sell and then some to grow out as well.


----------



## Hideaway Pines

Baymule said:


> Today for entertainment I changed addresses on various bills and such. Found some chatty people in the Philippines that were very helpful.


I hope you are feeling better and a better choice of entertainment today! Did you get that hail last night? We had dime size hail for about 10 min, but it did not do much damage thankfully. hoping all your babies did okay in the storm.


----------



## Baymule

Hideaway Pines said:


> I hope you are feeling better and a better choice of entertainment today! Did you get that hail last night? We had dime size hail for about 10 min, but it did not do much damage thankfully. hoping all your babies did okay in the storm.



Yes, it stormed here like crazy. Standing puddles of water, ought to make the grass grow! For live feed on bad weather during storms, use your cell phone on KETK it’s a Tyler station and they trace storms, especially rotation that suggests tornadoes. Also the TV station KLTV another Tyler station.


----------



## Hideaway Pines

Baymule said:


> Yes, it stormed here like crazy. Standing puddles of water, ought to make the grass grow! For live feed on bad weather during storms, use your cell phone on KETK it’s a Tyler station and they trace storms, especially rotation that suggests tornadoes. Also the TV station KLTV another Tyler station.


good to know!!!! we will do that


----------



## Bruce

Hideaway Pines said:


> The large beams do not twist or shrink as bad as the smaller cuts would.


What do you consider "large"?

When half our antique timber frame house was rebuilt the guys did it as it had originally been built with floor joists being trees (debarked though, unlike the originals) flattened on one side. One of them is 7" x 8" "finished" and it twisted because the mortise in the carrying beam was too wide. It lifts the floor above by nearly 1/2".  I've heard that it takes a year per inch of diameter for wood to dry naturally but this was green wood.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Hideaway Pines said:


> We use a lot, we are on a heavily wooded land, and have used it to make several things on our property.





Hideaway Pines said:


> None the less, I am anxious to get them on pasture in hopes it will reduce our feed cost.



Have you considered letting your pigs forage in the woods?  The folks in the YouTube channel "Red Tool House" raise their pigs in the woods there, using electric fencing to keep the pigs where they should be.


----------



## Hideaway Pines

Bruce said:


> What do you consider "large"?
> 
> When half our antique timber frame house was rebuilt the guys did it as it had originally been built with floor joists being trees (debarked though, unlike the originals) flattened on one side. One of them is 7" x 8" "finished" and it twisted because the mortise in the carrying beam was too wide. It lifts the floor above by nearly 1/2".  I've heard that it takes a year per inch of diameter for wood to dry naturally but this was green wood.


https://timberframehq.com/green-vs-dried-timbers/
this link above has some good info on using green lumber. But our beams are 7"x9", so not much larger than yours but it also depends on the kind of wood you are using. The mortise being too large sounds like that was the issue with the twisting. My DH took into consideration shrinking on ours, but we have not had any twist on any of our projects, we are using a mixture of pine and water oak off our land. We have a large Tractor Shed that has three tall supports (22ft tall, 6 ft is below ground) and they are 8"x12" in size - they have been up for over a year and are doing amazing. the cross timbers are the same size. We are not experts, but after doing some research we decided to give it a try. You are correct on the assessment of drying time, if you were to dry these it would be years before you can use them, or you would pay a lot for an electric drying method, we did not want to do either.


----------



## Hideaway Pines

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Have you considered letting your pigs forage in the woods?  The folks in the YouTube channel "Red Tool House" raise their pigs in the woods there, using electric fencing to keep the pigs where they should be.


Yes, that is exactly what we are going to do, once we get the large pasture area fenced in - it is some woods and some cleared areas, we want them to help us till the area so we can then come behind them and seed it for a good pasture. it will take some time, but that is the plan.


----------



## Bruce

There is a building in Hingham, MA called "The Old Ship Church". It was designed by one of my earliest ancestors to arrive from England - Thomas Joy (arrived 1635). His sons built it because he died before all the cut trees had the necessary number of years to dry. The name comes from the appearance looking up inside the church, looks like the ribs inside an old wood sailing ship. It is supposedly the oldest continually operating "meeting house" in the country.

And I agree that the "too large" mortise allowed the beam to twist, they should have put in a block to take up the excess space. No other beams had enough space to twist.


----------



## Hideaway Pines

@Baymule how are you feeling?


----------



## Baymule

Hideaway Pines said:


> @Baymule how are you feeling?


I'm getting there! The cough is finally getting better, not gone yet, but its better. I was just so run down, it's taking awhile to get over this crud. The best thing I could do is nothing. Boring, but I guess I just needed the rest. I've watched a lot of TV. If you want your brains to turn to oatmeal mush, just start flipping stations. I have had no ambition for much of anything. It took awhile for me to get here, it will take awhile for me to get back to being me. 

I went to Frankston yesterday to get a beautiful cedar porch swing, a birthday present for my sister. She will be so surprised! There is a guy on the town square there that does sawmill stuff and builds porch swings. I don't know yet how I'll get it to her, with this crud, I need to stay far, far away from her. She has COPD and other health problems, she doesn't need what I've got. If my son comes in today or tomorrow, I'll send him with it. If not, then I guess I can offload it in her driveway and she can get a neighbor to come hang it for her. Eh. We'll see.

It's a beautiful day, think I'll get dressed and go outside for awhile.


----------



## Ridgetop

Just sit and enjoy the nicer weather for a while.  It i surprising how good a pleasant breeze can feel on your skin when you let yourself relax.


----------



## Baymule

Sheba, Sentry, ewes and lambs are enjoying themselves tremendously. Not much grass yet, but they are enjoying what there is.


----------



## Blue Sky

Nice photos.


----------



## Mini Horses

Just sitting in sunshine, loving on the animals is very therapeutic!!  🤗

Glad you are better!!!


----------



## Ridgetop




----------



## Blue Sky

A FAST acting respiratory infection got Timmy the lamb. I treated him but to no avail. Darn. My eyes are on the others. Seems like weaning and horn growth put the boys in jeopardy for a month or so. Then they grow like weeds.


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> A FAST acting respiratory infection got Timmy the lamb. I treated him but to no avail. Darn. My eyes are on the others. Seems like weaning and horn growth put the boys in jeopardy for a month or so. Then they grow like weeds.


I’m so sorry you lost your lamb.


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> I’m so sorry you lost your lamb.


Timmy apparently had karma. Mom didn’t like him best (Smothers Brothers). He got stuck in a variety of situations that the dogs alerted me to, i swear I heard one of them say “Really?”.  But I thank you. I hate to lose them.


----------



## Hideaway Pines

Baymule said:


> I'm getting there! The cough is finally getting better, not gone yet, but its better. I was just so run down, it's taking awhile to get over this crud. The best thing I could do is nothing. Boring, but I guess I just needed the rest. I've watched a lot of TV. If you want your brains to turn to oatmeal mush, just start flipping stations. I have had no ambition for much of anything. It took awhile for me to get here, it will take awhile for me to get back to being me.
> 
> I went to Frankston yesterday to get a beautiful cedar porch swing, a birthday present for my sister. She will be so surprised! There is a guy on the town square there that does sawmill stuff and builds porch swings. I don't know yet how I'll get it to her, with this crud, I need to stay far, far away from her. She has COPD and other health problems, she doesn't need what I've got. If my son comes in today or tomorrow, I'll send him with it. If not, then I guess I can offload it in her driveway and she can get a neighbor to come hang it for her. Eh. We'll see.
> 
> It's a beautiful day, think I'll get dressed and go outside for awhile.


I am glad you are taking it a bit easy, you need to let your body heal, it has gone through a lot and your heart too - praying for complete recovery of health and strength. Soak up the healing rays of the sun today.


----------



## Baymule

I slept late. I went to my sister's in Conroe yesterday and got to visit with her and her 2 half sisters. I call them my sisters too, LOL. Little family background..... My Mom was married and divorced, had 2 kids. My Daddy married her, adopted her 2 kids and several years later had me. My sister and brother, unknown to them, had 2 older sisters (now deceased) a brother only 4 months older than my sister and 3 younger siblings. Their father got around. They had their first family reunion in my house in Livingston in 1996. One sister, Lauren, lives in the Woodville area, not too far from me.  Their brother lives in San Antonio. The other sister, Leslie, lives in the Rio Grande Valley and always comes to my sister Kathy's on long weekends. So basically, they are my sisters too, although there is no blood tie. 

My son met me there and we surprised Kathy for her birthday, with a 5' cedar porch swing. Son hung it up and Kathy was totally surprised and delighted. Then we visited and had a great time. Kathy's daughter and son in law are taking her, Leslie and Lauren out to dinner today, so she is having a very nice birthday. 

Son is moving his RV trailer today to Baytown and will start a 3 week shut down job tomorrow in the Kemah area.


----------



## farmerjan

Glad you felt up to going to your sister's after all; and that it turned out to be a nice visit and surprise for her.  

Is there any work on the horizon after this job for your DS?  
Since your DD is talking about the cost of groceries and worried that YOU need to find another farm, I am assuming she is doing some checking on sites, like she found the buyers for the other place????
Real estate has slowed down here alot.... people cannot afford to build anything with the cost of lumber so undeveloped land is not selling much.  And the worries about the economy and the increased costs of living are making it harder for people to continue to save anything for down payments either...


----------



## Baymule

Real estate has not slowed down here. DD had to replace decking on their little guest house. 3/4” plywood is $70 per sheet. Some time or another, this madness has to stop.


----------



## Baymule

Wow. I was just going through my phone, looking at pictures of me and BJ. I played a video of us singing happy birthday to one of our granddaughters. Carson heard BJs voice, roused out of a sound sleep and sniffed the phone, wagging his tail. Dog made me cry.


----------



## SA Farm




----------



## Ridgetop

Hope you are feeling better.  Haven't seen any postings from you lately.  Did you get lost in the packing boxes in the house?


----------



## Ridgetop

How are the family in Lindale doing?  Haven't seen any posts from them yet.  Have you talked to them?


----------



## Baymule

Ridgetop said:


> Hope you are feeling better.  Haven't seen any postings from you lately.  Did you get lost in the packing boxes in the house?


I stopped. I got sick and did nothing. I’m going outside and sitting with the dogs and sheep, enjoying the sunshine.  I was so run down, I just stopped. Haha, I need to rearrange the boxes. 
I still have a rattle in my chest and a cough. So I haven’t pushed it. I’m a whole lot better but I’m taking it easy. 

Texted with Lindale family last night, comparing tornado threats. LOL. They are ok, I’m ok.


----------



## Baymule

It’s been a long boring 2 weeks. My appetite is returning, I feel a lot better but not ready to hit it wide open yet.


----------



## Ridgetop

Probably a revisit of Covid type virus.  Both DS1 and DS2 had a bad attack of cough and fever while we were in Texas.  When we got home I got a slight sore throat and the beginnings of a cold after the sheep seminar but it didn't last.

I think you were over tired and did too much too soon getting moved after recovering from Covid.  You need to just veg for a while and enjoy being able to do nothing.


----------



## Baymule

That is exactly what I'm doing, a whole lot of nothing. I'm getting restless, that means that I need to find my farm so I can start my engine and go racing off into the horizon. LOL LOL Maybe in the meantime I'll stack boxes into a better looking mess because I have enough unpacked that I can function.


----------



## Bruce

Glad you are feeling better Bay.

No sense unpacking boxes you don't need since your new farm might be on the near horizon


----------



## Mini Horses

Agree with Bruce!

So whatcha been scouring?  I doubt you haven't been looking!! 🤣🤣.  Waiting is the hard part in everything we do.


----------



## Baymule

I've been looking online every day. I made an offer on a place, then the owner changed his mind and didn't want to sell. So obviously, that wasn't my farm. LOL LOL  I was real interested in 30 acres right in Corckett until I figured up the cost of building just a metal building barn-do-minium. Not to mention fences and permits and all that goes with new construction. Somewhere in there I would have run out of money and been broke with an unfinished barn/house/fence and not real happy about that.  Going to go look at a place on Sunday.....


----------



## Blue Sky

I’m glad you’re feeling better. That cough
sounded worrisome.


----------



## Baymule

I went to Tyler today to see about my knee. I talked with a PA first, he acknowledged that my left knee is toast, but gave me this blather about cortisone shots, every 3 months. And something he called a lubricant every 6 months. I asked for details on that and he admitted that it really didn’t do much. So I had to set him straight. First off, I’m not doing cortisone. Second, why would I waste my time on a shot that doesn’t do anything. 
He was trying to explain that they just don’t rush people in and chop off their knees, but try treatment first. I told him I was beyond treatment and I knew it. I told him that I live a VERY active life. Maybe he thought I went to the mall and went shopping??

Then I proceeded to tell him my schedule for the next few months. Buy a farm. Move—AGAIN. Build fence. Build a barn. Chainsaw trees. I raise sheep and have big dogs to guard them. I explained how I raised  a couple of feeder pigs each year, meat chickens, a garden AND I wanted to get horses again and get my life back. By this time, his eyes were bugged out. Then I told him I was going to be busy until July, that I was going to Tennessee to buy a ram. So, by mid July I could slow down enough for surgery. 

So don’t jerk my chain on injections, I’m not doing it. Snicker, snicker, giggle, giggle. Poor guy, he walked into an alligator trap. SNAP!

So he decided to go get the doctor. Ya’ THINK?

Dr came in, gave me a hug and told me he was so sorry about BJ. He really liked BJ. We chatted a bit, he gave me another hug and sent his schedule nurse in to get it set up. 

Knee replacement surgery July 19. Pre-Op and CAT scan and a class scheduled a week before I go to Tennessee. Done. Boom! Talk treatment crap to other people, not ME. I KNOW what I want, I KNOW what I need. Let’s get this show on the road! 

Hahaha, the look on the PA’s face was priceless! Hahaha!!!


----------



## Mike CHS

I had to pass that one on to Teresa to read.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> I had to pass that one on to Teresa to read.


Why is it, what’s normal to me is insane to everybody else? BWA-HA-HA-HA


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> I went to Tyler today to see about my knee. I talked with a PA first, he acknowledged that my left knee is toast, but gave me this blather about cortisone shots, every 3 months. And something he called a lubricant every 6 months. I asked for details on that and he admitted that it really didn’t do much. So I had to set him straight. First off, I’m not doing cortisone. Second, why would I waste my time on a shot that doesn’t do anything.
> He was trying to explain that they just don’t rush people in and chop off their knees, but try treatment first. I told him I was beyond treatment and I knew it. I told him that I live a VERY active life. Maybe he thought I went to the mall and went shopping??
> 
> Then I proceeded to tell him my schedule for the next few months. Buy a farm. Move—AGAIN. Build fence. Build a barn. Chainsaw trees. I raise sheep and have big dogs to guard them. I explained how I raised  a couple of feeder pigs each year, meat chickens, a garden AND I wanted to get horses again and get my life back. By this time, his eyes were bugged out. Then I told him I was going to be busy until July, that I was going to Tennessee to buy a ram. So, by mid July I could slow down enough for surgery.
> 
> So don’t jerk my chain on injections, I’m not doing it. Snicker, snicker, giggle, giggle. Poor guy, he walked into an alligator trap. SNAP!
> 
> So he decided to go get the doctor. Ya’ THINK?
> 
> Dr came in, gave me a hug and told me he was so sorry about BJ. He really liked BJ. We chatted a bit, he gave me another hug and sent his schedule nurse in to get it set up.
> 
> Knee replacement surgery July 19. Pre-Op and CAT scan and a class scheduled a week before I go to Tennessee. Done. Boom! Talk treatment crap to other people, not ME. I KNOW what I want, I KNOW what I need. Let’s get this show on the road!
> 
> Hahaha, the look on the PA’s face was priceless! Hahaha!!!


----------



## farmerjan

I will say one thing though... if they were talking the "lubricant" which is something like Synvisc or  some other names... a type of Hyaluronic acid which is the lube in the joint area... and made from rooster combs... there are some people that do get ALOT of relief from it.  I did it and only got a short amount of time's worth of relief... but a friend of mine was nearly crippled with pain and she got by for nearly 18 months before she got bad again.  It is NOT cortisone... does not damage the joints in any way... I would try it if your medicare and supplement would pay for it....Really.... 
Just my 2 cents...


----------



## farmerjan

In no way am I saying you don't need the surgery.... but if you tried the shot and got some relief for the next couple of months... then why not????
Yeah, I kinda did something similar with telling them I couldn't do the knees with haying season and all.... Do it according to my schedule....


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

YES! July 19th! I'm putting that on my calendar!!


----------



## Ridgetop

The PA recommended the Synovac lube to me before we went to Texas because I was reluctant to have the replacement.  It had to be approved so we made another appointment and went to Texas.  When we got back for the next appointment it had not been approved yet and I told her that the lube would not straighten out my leg which she said was affecting my spine, etc. The leg angle was getting worse and I also realized while in Texas that the knee was so bad that I was almost falling down on grass and it was hard to carry any weight.  Hadn't realized how much I was putting off onto DS1 and DH.  

The PA agreed that the replacement was a better option.  Then she also said that if you have the Synovac and were contemplating surgery that you *could not have the surgery for 6 months after the Synovac due to infection complications*. So even if the stuff doesn't work you have to wait another 6 months for the knee replacement. She didn't tell me that the first time around, but I was very resistant to the idea of chopping off my knee.   Still not looking forward to it but now I am worrying that the ligaments and muscles on the right side (the side where the leg splays) have shortened and atrophied and the doctor won't be able to stretch them to reconnect properly.  

As to "active life" it is amazing what doctors must think people actually do all day!  When DS3 (age 10) broke the navicular bone in his thumb the orthopedist that put on the cast said he should take it easy for a day or so then resume normal activities.  When I listed the boy's normal activities - feeding 50 dairy goats, 12 breeding sheep, 5 horses, hauling 5 gallon kid feeding buckets of milk to the kids, cleaning stalls, etc. he changed his instructions.  To DS3's glee and DS2's disgust DS3 was restricted from those chores.  He did manage to go to the big dairy goat sh9w in Tulare and show his goats one handed.  Luckily because the show is in March and usually super cold, the show forbids shaving the goats.  Think of getting all that hair up under the cast!!!  DS2 (11) accused DS3 of breaking his hand on purpose to avoid work during kidding and lambing season!


----------



## Bruce

Cecilia's-herd said:


> YES! July 19th! I'm putting that on my calendar!!


So you and the twins can go down to TX and help Bay recuperate?


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> So you and the twins can go down to TX and help Bay recuperate?


Haha I wish! Maybe if the wife wasn't working.


----------



## Baymule

I probably could get some relief from the shots, but why put off the inevitable? I've been putting up with this for years, I've taken all the supplements I could get my grubby hands on and the bottom line is, it still hurts. The left knee has been a problem for a long, long time. In another year or two, I could be in the middle of a project that I'm not stopping for surgery. 

The right knee is not that bad yet. I'd consider taking the lubricant shot for it. If I could get more milage out of it, that would be worth it.


----------



## Baymule

@Ridgetop the muscles and ligaments can be put back right with therapy. That’s interesting about the Synovac injections. A 6 month wait wouldn’t make me very happy. I’m glad I refused the “help” and am going straight to surgery. 

To keep my knees/legs limber, I  sit on the bed, put my legs straight out in front of me and bend forward to stretch the back of my legs. It seems to help. 

You really need to get your knee replacement surgery. It’s not getting any better. Too bad we are so far apart or we could go to same hospital, same time and terrorize the hallways!


----------



## Ridgetop

Motorized wheelchair races in the halls!  YEEHAW!

I have my ortho surgery appointment for April 5.  I will find out scheduling then.  Not looking forward to it but need to fix the leg!  Mind is made up.  DH says that he will drive back with me if our surgeries are at same time and take care of both of us.  His cooking sucks though so I declined the offer.    Plus he would grab the good recliner!  LOL


----------



## Baymule

Yes, he would grab the big recliner, but remember the sofa has recliners on each end plus the smaller burgundy colored one. We got it covered! Don’t know about the cooking though. LOL Frozen dinners? 

You’ll have surgery several months before me. Be sure to get your therapy! I’m going to go investigate a place in Lufkin. 

I was told not to drive for 3 weeks……..ok, at least 2 weeks.


----------



## Ridgetop

If you do your _left_ knee you can drive in 2 or 3 weeks since the right one is the one you need for braking and gas.  You just put some strain on the right one by bracing it on the floor as you drive.  In my case it is my right knee so probably longer.   DH was told not to drive for 6 weeks BUT he had been 6 months in and out of hospital and rehab with staph infection, removal of infected knee joint, recovery from infection and replacement of the knee joint.  He hadn't been able to walk for almost 6 months.

I am not sure when they will schedule me since the first appointment is not for another 2 weeks with the ortho surgeon to discuss the procedure.   Several years the head of the department looked at it and said I was a definite candidate, but I declined.  I can't get an appointment with that surgeon until July/August so got one with this other surgeon.  All UCLA surgeons are good so not worried.


----------



## Baymule

I went to auction yesterday. After the sheep and goats, they brought out a  1 year old KANGAROO! Bidding was hot and fierce. Seems that lots of folks want a pet KANGAROO. Not me! 2 of the guys in the auction box were on their phones, taking bids. It was nuts. It sold for $2750.


----------



## farmerjan

Wonder how much of a "pet" can you make a Kangaroo???? I am sure there are all sorts of regulations to keeping one.  No thanks.  I hear from some of the members in Australia on the cattle forum what pest animal they are there.  How destructive they are in the fields and such.


----------



## Baymule

No way I’d have one.


----------



## Baymule

March 4, I made a trip to Lindale for tractor implements, the Kawasaki mule and other small items. I was running on the memory of fumes. LOL March 5, I built a 2-cow panel hoop shelter for the ewes, right ahead of a torrential rain. March 9, I somehow dragged horse panels to Trip and Carson’s pen, fully intending to enlarge their pen. I didn’t make it. Already sick, it was just too much and I collapsed. I’ve gotten real tired of laying around doing as close to nothing as I could. But I was totally out of go-juice. 

Today, I finally put up those extra horse panels and enlarged Carson’s and Trip’s pen. It’s still not real big, but it’s more than they had. I feel accomplished. I don’t do sick real well. 

Another big deal, today I finally put on a short sleeved T-shirt. I’ve walked around in 80F degree weather, with a jacket on too! Just a ripple of wind broke me out in goosebumps. I’ve worked outside all morning, now I’m heating up some fried white bass and I’ll have a salad for brunch. Then I may take a nap. LOL LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

Glad you're back to "you".  🤗🧡

Guess we will get some farm shopping news, or feedback soon. 👍


----------



## farmerjan

Did you go look at the 2 farms you mentioned????


----------



## Ridgetop

You are still doing too much if you are breaking ut in goosebumps.  Might be running a low grade fever.
?
Was that a baby kangaroo?  It looked really small.  Maybe it was a wallaby?  they look like mini kangaroos.  Don't you have to have some sort of special license for exotics?  Or just for wolves, tigers, etc.


----------



## Bruce

Ridgetop said:


> Motorized wheelchair races in the halls!


That is what you'll be doing if you DON'T get your knees fixed!


----------



## Simpleterrier

I know a lady from Australia and she told me they hunt kangaroos like we do dear.


----------



## Baymule

Simpleterrier said:


> I know a lady from Australia and she told me they hunt kangaroos like we do dear.


I bet they are tasty! LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

Dang...you looked at farms??   No report??

Were they yes, no, maybe?    🤔.   What's out there?


----------



## Baymule

Yes, I looked at a couple of places. One was 9 acres, magazine picture perfect. A pond, 2 car garage with an apartment upstairs, a house with big windows overlooking the pond. THEN I got an up close look. The entire outside of the house was rotten and needed for the wood to be stripped and replaced. The front and back porch were rotten, the upstairs balcony was rotten. The interior rooms were laid out terribly wrong. There was a “house with no value” that was literally caving in and would have cost money to have it torn down and hauled to the dump. There was an old wooden church building that was also in a state of decay. I must say, it was artfully photographed and looked great in the listing pictures. 

I looked at a VERY well kept double wide on 20 acres of mostly plantation pine, not yet big enough to cut. A deep well, field fencing down one side and the back, it looked like my best choice so far. The trees were a huge drawback because I need pasture, but I could carve out pasture a little bit at a time. This one is owned by friends of my sister in law and they haven’t decided on a price yet. I had made up my mind to buy it if the price was right—until yesterday………

My sister in law and I were going to Crockett to eat lunch, were 5 miles from Crockett. I called on a listing and the real estate lady said she was going there now. I told SIL to turn around! A double wide on 25 acres with 2 ponds and nice pasture. Turned out, SIL knew the people and he rode me around on the back of his 4 wheeler so I could look at the land. A driveway cuts it in half, there is some new fence, field fence, and some old fence. No barn, but I haven’t looked at a place yet with a barn. The smaller side needs a fence on one side and has T-posts along the driveway but no wire. 

I could build a small barn on the smaller side and after putting up fence, use it right away. The bigger side, with the 2ponds, needs cleaning the fence row, rolling up old wire, replacing some of the posts and will be a lot of work. Doable, but may take me awhile. I might could run a cross fence and use some of that side sooner. 

I’ve decided to make them an offer on it. I’ll call the real estate lady this morning.


----------



## Baymule

Real estate lady called me back. I made an offer and we’ll see where this goes. 

Gotta go to Lufkin for feed, think I’ll go check out a rehab facility and see about a glorious 2 week vacation. LOL


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> My sister in law and I were going to Crockett to eat lunch, were 5 miles from Crockett. I called on a listing and the real estate lady said she was going there now. I told SIL to turn around! A double wide on 25 acres with 2 ponds and nice pasture. Turned out, SIL knew the people and he rode me around on the back of his 4 wheeler so I could look at the land. A driveway cuts it in half, there is some new fence, field fence, and some old fence. No barn, but I haven’t looked at a place yet with a barn. The smaller side needs a fence on one side and has T-posts along the driveway but no wire.
> 
> I could build a small barn on the smaller side and after putting up fence, use it right away. The bigger side, with the 2ponds, needs cleaning the fence row, rolling up old wire, replacing some of the posts and will be a lot of work. Doable, but may take me awhile. I might could run a cross fence and use some of that side sooner.
> 
> I’ve decided to make them an offer on it. I’ll call the real estate lady this morning.


That one sounds great!


----------



## Baymule

They accepted my offer. Appointment tomorrow at 12 to sign papers. Not showing in the pictures is a new covered front porch. It’s on a dead end rock/gravel road. 









						171 J.D. Thomas Rd, Kennard, TX Mobile Home Property Listing - Loretta D David
					

Beautiful 25 acres m/l situated on this property is fenced and cross fenced, with 2 ponds.  Pasture land, with double wide MH, has new flooring (2017), with all the appliances.




					www.americanrealestate.com


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Oh that's so exciting!! I hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> was artfully photographed and looked great in the listing pictures.


Glad you weren't an off-site buyer!


Woohoo!!   More fencing!!?!🤣🤣🤣😁🤭.  But grass, lots of grass.  (Kind??)  More land than you'll want in a few years.  Glorious ponds!   Big kitchen and a tub those grands will really like. 🤗. Great find.  How soon can they close?     I mean, you're still packed to go! 🤭


----------



## Palomino

Baymule said:


> They accepted my offer. Appointment tomorrow at 12 to sign papers. Not showing in the pictures is a new covered front porch. It’s on a dead end rock/gravel road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 171 J.D. Thomas Rd, Kennard, TX Mobile Home Property Listing - Loretta D David
> 
> 
> Beautiful 25 acres m/l situated on this property is fenced and cross fenced, with 2 ponds.  Pasture land, with double wide MH, has new flooring (2017), with all the appliances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanrealestate.com


Congratulations!! So happy for you! Beautiful property and 25 acres!! Imagine the size of your sheep herd! And maybe a horse? Or Two??


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> Glad you weren't an off-site buyer!
> 
> 
> Woohoo!!   More fencing!!?!🤣🤣🤣😁🤭.  But grass, lots of grass.  (Kind??)  More land than you'll want in a few years.  Glorious ponds!   Big kitchen and a tub those grands will really like. 🤗. Great find.  How soon can they close?     I mean, you're still packed to go! 🤭


It’s a mix of Bahia, coastal Bermuda, and various weeds the sheep will snack on. I’d have to fence whatever I bought, this is cattle country, not sheep or goats. I hope there is some fish in the ponds, the little girls would love to catch fish!  Closing is tentatively set for April 24. I’ll have to securely fence in an area for sheep and dogs and build maybe a 3 sided shed for them. I’m still packed to go, sheep and dogs come first! 

House needs NOTHING done to it. I don’t like mobile home walls, so I’ll paint the whole thing. There is a add on utility room that I can put my washer/dryer in, and plenty of room for the 3 freezers. 

Mother’s Day and my birthday are coming up, my kids need to buy me a porch swing!


----------



## Baymule

Palomino said:


> Congratulations!! So happy for you! Beautiful property and 25 acres!! Imagine the size of your sheep herd! And maybe a horse? Or Two??


Plans are to get a couple of horses. Probably not right away, but I want horses again.


----------



## farmerjan

It does look real nice.  Grass looks real good... I am not familiar with your types of grass down there;  but it sure is thick looking so ought to be good grazing.   Definitely a step up with the amount of land and looking like the ground is better than the sugar sand you used to deal with.  
Glad that you managed to find it and that they have accepted your offer.  Once you get the knee fixed, you can afford to keep a horse too with all the grass with some good rotational grazing.  Something to look forward to ....MOVING ......AGAIN !!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Congrats, gal!!  Things are falling in place.  One thing...no burn piles.🤣👍🤭


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats - so happy for you!


----------



## Blue Sky

Congratulations!  Baymule did you say you were looking for a ram?  I have 6month and a couple of yearling rams you might be interested in. Edit when you’re ready. I just read about your pending knee surgery.


----------



## Mike CHS

Congratulations!  Teresa said that she wants it.


----------



## Hideaway Pines

Congrats, I am so happy you found your place to land. It looks like a beautiful place. I hope you have not unpacked too much... looks like you are on the move again.....


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I bet they are tasty! LOL


Feed a lot of people with a leg o roo!

Nice find on the farm Bay!! 

And:
ANNUAL TAXES - $564.39

Geez taxes are cheap there! Put a zero after the 4 for a similarly priced property here. Might have to bump that first number as well.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> They accepted my offer. Appointment tomorrow at 12 to sign papers. Not showing in the pictures is a new covered front porch. It’s on a dead end rock/gravel road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 171 J.D. Thomas Rd, Kennard, TX Mobile Home Property Listing - Loretta D David
> 
> 
> Beautiful 25 acres m/l situated on this property is fenced and cross fenced, with 2 ponds.  Pasture land, with double wide MH, has new flooring (2017), with all the appliances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanrealestate.com


Looks like a perfect location!!

As well as a dream of a place!


----------



## Ridgetop

Putting up more fencing this summer?   Found another *better *fencing tool for T-Post wires front one of Greybeard's old posts!   Name is something or other fencing Fork but you have to buy different T-Post clips with long prongs on both sides.  Looks easier.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks y’all! The process has begun. It come a frog floater before I went over there. The road was slick and muddy but had a solid base. It quit raining and the road was already firming back up. I wondered about that. LOL

Being a mobile home, it has those vinyl walls with the tiny floral pattern. I will paint all the walls and ceiling too. But that is all I have to do to it. Fence and a shelter for the sheep and dogs will be my big thing to get done.

I’m thinking move my knee replacement surgery to mid August. That will give me time to get moved and I won’t be at the point of collapse right before surgery. Going to tour a rehab place tomorrow and get that set up. 

I’ll have to get the inspection done. I’m just doing it because…… there is nothing wrong with that place, but that 1/100th percent of a chance, is why. Then surveyed, then I can start banging T-posts. Guess I’d better get to checking on prices. 

Here I go again!


----------



## Bruce

Ridgetop said:


> Putting up more fencing this summer?   Found another *better *fencing tool for T-Post wires front one of Greybeard's old posts!   Name is something or other fencing Fork but you have to buy different T-Post clips with long prongs on both sides.  Looks easier.


I Googled:
Fence Solutions. The clips at TSC are $8.99/hundred. Tool and 25 clips: $24.99

Here is a video I found on how to use the tool:


----------



## Ridgetop

ALWAYS GET AN INSPECTION - EVEN ON NEW CONSTRUCTION!
You never know what will turn up.  We had a brand new building inspected and the inspector red flagged the brand new concrete floors because they had so many big cracks running through them.  he said the concrete had not been properly finished in summer heat to cause it to crack like that.  The floors would need to be completely repoured.  We passed on the property.  That inspection saved us a lot of $$$.  Another new building we had inspected had a problem with the new HVAC.  It was repaired by the builder before we bought it.  If we had not had the inspection we would have been stuck for the repairs on the NEW system!

Be there for the inspection so the inspector can explain what is actually wrong (if anything) and how any problems need to be fixed so you can figure how much it will cost if you must to fix it or if you want to bother.  Also make sure to get a survey so you can put in your fence posts in the right spots, not just on the current fence line which might not be the property line.

Getting these items doesn't mean you don't trust the seller, it is just good business to know everything up front.

So excited for you.  Aren't you glad that the last bout of covid kept you from unpacking anymore?  LOL


----------



## Baymule

Don’t worry, I’m getting an inspection and survey. And title search and policy.


----------



## Finnie

How exciting! I can’t believe you found a dream property so fast!

And yes, it’s great that your boxes are still not unpacked. 🤗


----------



## Mini Horses

Relative to your family, old and current living situations -- how is this property situated for drive time and shopping for you?   I'm sure pretty good but, sometimes we compromise. 😁.  At least with THIS move, the house is ready for you to unpack and settle.  Plus no rush to empty your current temporary in days, etc.  Your DS has a place newly worked up for rental.   Works for all that stuff. 😊.   A barn can happen in reasonable time and hoop huts will work until!!    It's an undertaking but, you can do it. 👍


----------



## Ridgetop

Absolutely!  House looks great.  Floors are really pretty.  I like the island in the kitchen.  And love the fact that there is an additional half bath for guests.  Enough room for a guest room for your girls and eventual office.  You can store a lot of those boxes in there for the time being as you unpack.  Love the fact that your freezers will all fit in the new service porch/laundry room.  If it is attached to the house, it will double as a mud room too.  Next time you get out there, send more pix of the patio.   Can you see the pond from the patio?

Wonderful that you don't have to do anything to the house except paint and move in.  So much easier to just have to work on fencing outside.  Since it is fairly close to Groveton you can get a lot done before moving in.  Also close enough that you can live with the sheep and dogs at Layne's place while you do the fencing and painting.


----------



## Baymule

Drive time to my sister’s is 1 1/2 hours, to daughter’s is 5 hours. Shopping will be in Lufkin 25 miles away. 

Utility room is attached and I want to put a bench to sit on to take off shoes or boots. Parking is in the back, go in back door through utility room. 

I went to Pinecrest in Lufkin today. That’s where I’ll go after knee surgery. They will even send the van to Tyler to pick me up from the hospital upon my release. That place is its own little town for seniors. There are small houses with a garage, apartments, assisted living, full scale nursing home and memory care. There is even a small (room size) grocery store in the building. There is 209 residents at the moment. There is a concrete walking trail outside, maybe that’s where the wheelchair races are held. I can get several hours of therapy daily and can go back for outpatient therapy. It’s a real nice place. 

I’m sure I’ll get EXTREMELY BORED. I’ll be climbing the walls, ready to get out of there. Hahaha. There are no SHEEP or DOGS. No coyotes, no garden, and no fence to build. It’s a nice place if one is an old person— which I’m not and not planning to be. I’m not going to get old until I die, then it’ll be too darn late to worry about it. No horses either, not even a chicken.  There is a small dog that wanders around and residents can have their dogs. I don’t know about cats and I’m sure my Anatolians would not be welcomed. Sheba and Sentry would be as out of place as I’ll be. But I need the therapy so I can get back into my life and home to my new FARM!


----------



## Alaskan

Great update!


----------



## Ridgetop

No sheep and no dogs means you can concentrate on your rehab.  Take lots of books! How is the signal for your computer?


----------



## Mini Horses

Location sounds like it's good for your needs.   Apparently close to your current temp to have a lower stress move!   Now to look at and review those new neighbors.   Hope they can be as receptive and friendly as your others.😊.  

You might consider taking the tractor to mow the current fenceline to make it easier to use and/or fix, reinforce, review that important asset.  It will allow the animals to more easily know the boundaries, too.   Sheep will be soooo interested in grass!! 🤭.  It's all quite exciting.    Mow around the ponds, too.   

This is gonna be a long, long month!!!  🤣


----------



## Baymule

It has cattle on it now, grass is quite short. 
I’ll just use phone for internet while at rehab.


----------



## Ridgetop

Exciting - want more pix - lots of pix!


----------



## Alaskan

The new ranch sounds and looks like a dream!!  

I am super happy for you!


----------



## Ridgetop

Pictures!  Please!


----------



## Baymule

Ridgetop said:


> Pictures!  Please!


I’ll get pictures when I go back over there.


----------



## Baymule

I was going to paint the end of my sons house, that has the new T-1-11 siding on it. I broomed  it off and cleaned it. Got my stuff together and couldn’t find the long roller extension. I looked everywhere. I couldn’t find it. I did some other little chores, went in and had lunch. Went back outside and looked for the roller extension stick again. Heck, I have 2 of them, they vanished. FINALLY found one! By this time it was after 2:00, the sun was beaming on that end of the house and it was hot. Phooey. I went inside and took a nap.


----------



## farmerjan

You will be all ready to get on it first thing tomorrow now.....


----------



## Mini Horses

So now that you say there are cattle on this farm.....curious -- did you negotiate for a feeder to be left behind??? 

Can any of the field fenced areas be used with some extra hot wire added?    Roll that barbed and sell it!   OR  give it away for removing?   Options if condition decent and quantity enough to do.   I see that around here with such things.

Dang, end of month seems forever away!!


----------



## farmerjan

End of the month will get here so fast you won't believe it.  EXCEPT, that it will also be "hotter" in  TX....
She has to start packing again too....
Here, we used to roll up the old barbed wire fence and then reuse it.  We would get calls sometimes from someone who was wanting to change fences and offers of the wire free if we removed it.  Of course, that was when people were willing to work in exchange for something free.  Nowadays, they would expect you to do all the work, roll it up in nice sections, and then load it on their vehicle .....


----------



## Mike CHS

More than a few times I have offered veggies out of the garden to people by telling them they can come and pick things.  They answered that offer by asking if I could drop some off and when to drop it.  I'm not bashful about telling them that was not the offer.


----------



## R2elk

@Baymule 

Lamb pics


----------



## Baymule

I’m blown away by t your creativity, terrific pictures! You need to frame those!


----------



## R2elk

Baymule said:


> I’m blown away by t your creativity, terrific pictures! You need to frame those!


Not mine, just thought you would enjoy them.


----------



## Baymule

R2elk said:


> Not mine, just thought you would enjoy them.


Yes I did, so cute!


----------



## Baymule

Yesterday morning I painted the front part of house where the carport used to be, and a little over half of the end of the house. This morning I’ll cut in the grooves of the siding with a paint brush, where I’ve painted. Supposed to be raining tonight and tomorrow, good thing it dries fast. Then I’ll need a few days of sunshine for the siding to dry before I can finish painting it.


----------



## Baymule

Didn't make it out to paint, too cloudy and paint wouldn't dry good before raining tonight. So I did some clean up and took stuff to dumpster. Then my investment company called, I need to E-sign some documents so they can fund the new bank account for purchase of my new place. Yahoo won't work for me.  Can't open email.  Yahoo hates me.  So they will have to mail me the paperwork, me sign and mail back. I still don't have a key to the PO Box. I have to walk in and request my mail. PostOffice closes at 2:30 AND they close 30 minutes for lunch. Only one postal worker in the office. Only the highest efficiency level for this blinking light community!

Between the Post Office and Yahoo, I want to scream.


----------



## farmerjan

Our post office is open from 11:30 to 3:00.... and Sat from like 8-11:30.?.. When they first talked about shortening the hours and such, there was a meeting and all that crap,  and of the 100's of written answers to the questionnaires... there were only 2 that wanted mid-day to afternoon hours... EVERYONE ELSE wanted them to stay with the early morning of 7:30 to whatever they were cutting the hours to.  Did they listen... he//,  NO.  Our longtime postal person also changed offices to another that was a higher grade, so she would not have to deal with hours being cut.... so when all that happened most went to her office  (3 1/2 miles away)..
This is when there was a moratorium on closing offices....it was a shame because so many people used to go by there on their way to work or for the shift workers, on their way home after the night shift... and they wonder why people quit using the USPS for things... besides being very "people UNfriendly"... the slower and slower delivery of stuff makes it just totally unreliable.... I hate it. 
At least @Baymule you will be able to change to a P.O. that you should be able to get home delivery service now... 
The cell service right at my DS's barn where the tower is has a spot that is really bad... "waves" can't travel well there because it is so close... go figure.


----------



## Baymule

My mailing address will be Kennard. Apple Springs is where the PO Box is and it’s much closer. Last night I spent HOURS on the internet and FINALLY got Yahoo up and even opened my email for first time in weeks, I found the email from the invest firm and went through all the loops “proving” who I was and finally got logged in. By then, the e-sign document had been removed so I wait for UPS to deliver overnight, probably means 2-3 days, then I’ll sign it and drive it 30 miles to Lufkin and overnight it back. 

I’ll keep the Apple Springs  PO Box, it’s my sons, he added me to it. At least I’ll be able to get his mail. I send him a picture of anything that looks important. He handles everything on his phone. 

I’m on the bottom end of the storm, don’t think I’ll get a lot of rain. It drizzled yesterday evening. Trip woke me up clawing at the back door, I thought he was going to dig a hole in it. Thunder monsters scare him to death. He came right in and laid out like a dead dog in front of the TV. I think he tries to make himself small and unobtrusive so I won’t notice him and put him back outside. LOL


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> They accepted my offer. Appointment tomorrow at 12 to sign papers. Not showing in the pictures is a new covered front porch. It’s on a dead end rock/gravel road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 171 J.D. Thomas Rd, Kennard, TX Mobile Home Property Listing - Loretta D David
> 
> 
> Beautiful 25 acres m/l situated on this property is fenced and cross fenced, with 2 ponds.  Pasture land, with double wide MH, has new flooring (2017), with all the appliances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanrealestate.com


A POND! How wonderful Dana! Congrats!


----------



## rachels.haven

Congrats and good luck on closing! 
I'm so glad you found a place you like!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> PostOffice closes at 2:30 AND they close 30 minutes for lunch. Only one postal worker in the office. Only the highest efficiency level for this blinking light community!


Small offices have short hours. DW's office is open 8-3:30, closed noon to one, M-F. 8-11:30 on Saturdays.  Not the most convenient for people who commute to work elsewhere. She is the only clerk. 



farmerjan said:


> The cell service right at my DS's barn where the tower is has a spot that is really bad... "waves" can't travel well there because it is so close... go figure.


I suspect the antennas are designed to radiate out, not down.


----------



## Baymule

I painted some more on the outside of the carport bedroom on son’s house.
Front before






Front today





End of house. Fence is only few feet away, real narrow so couldn’t walk out for better picture. 





Rest of end of the house





Back part of the previous carport, now my bedroom. LOL





I’ve used 2 gallons of paint, need to get another gallon.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> I painted some more on the outside of the carport bedroom on son’s house.
> Front before
> 
> View attachment 90547
> 
> Front today
> 
> View attachment 90548
> 
> End of house. Fence is only few feet away, real narrow so couldn’t walk out for better picture.
> 
> View attachment 90551
> 
> Rest of end of the house
> 
> View attachment 90549
> 
> Back part of the previous carport, now my bedroom. LOL
> 
> View attachment 90550
> 
> I’ve used 2 gallons of paint, need to get another gallon.


It really soaked in that paint!

Great work though.


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> It really soaked in that paint!
> 
> Great work though.



Thanks. It’s Behr with primer in it. It covers good.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Looks nice! I'm sure he appreciated it.


----------



## Hideaway Pines

you are the energizer bunny, way to go!!


----------



## Ridgetop

Looking good.  Reminds me we have to paint a section of our barn that the wind knocked the siding off along with most of the roof a year or so ago.  We can use the sprayer on it once the barn and jugs are empty.  

Also need to do something with the barn side of the house where we had our "garden". Now just a dirt pit.  Want to put artificial turf down there.  DS3 bought loads of it in rolls from a company that was redoing the college football field.  Still in good shape and we need to ask if he has some left over we could buy.  We don't need much since the area is only about 24 x 30'.  DS2 wants to get ore and put t where the old pool was in front of the house.  That area is currently holding the Teepee shelter for the breeding pen but they never use it.  It is much bigger so if DS3 has enough spare rolls DS2 will do that to.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Fence is only few feet away, real narrow so couldn’t walk out for better picture.


The building is THAT close to the lot line? Looks like inner city living!



Baymule said:


> Back part of the previous carport, now my bedroom.


Not for long


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> The building is THAT close to the lot line? Looks like inner city living!



Yes, the house is maybe 4’ from the fence. Plenty of room on the other side. Not my fault, I didn’t build it.


----------



## Legamin

Baymule said:


> I’ve been a member here for, let’s see….at least 10 years and have never kept a journal. My life has blown up to the moon, with the death of my beloved husband of 25 of the best years of my 66 years of life. I am Blessed to have known such pure adoration, wrapped in unconditional love, safe and secure in that love. Most people live their whole lives and never know the happiness I had.
> 
> This is us in 1996, we were married shortly after. My hair has long gone white, heck it was white then, but I wasn’t ready to deal with being white headed. LOL Over the years, his hair whitened and he had less of it, but when we looked at each other, we saw one another as beautiful as the day we met.
> 
> View attachment 88252
> 
> I’m in a state of upheaval and change in my life. We bought our 8 acre farm in September 2014, moved on our 19th Anniversary, February 14, 2015. Our DD and family lived in Lindale and we wanted to be close to them so we could enjoy our granddaughters. They had to leave for better job opportunities 2 years ago, first in Odessa, Texas and now in Corpus Christi, Texas. Both locations are 8 hours away. I started making noises about moving closer, but staying in East Texas. BJ of course rumbled about moving, but eventually he would have caved in and followed me wherever I took a notion to go. He was always a good sport, no matter how wild or crazy of a thing I wanted to do, he piled in there with me and we did it together.
> 
> So now I’m all alone, no family, and the love of my life is in a cherry wood box on a table. I decided to move. I will put our farm up for sale in March. We had a great time. We worked hard, we lived our dream to the fullest. I raised feeder pigs and Cornish Cross meat chickens for the freezer, plus some to sell, that covered the cost so our meat was free. I raised a big garden, canned, froze and dehydrated the vegetables and shared with neighbors and friends. We bought 4 bred ewes, I couldn’t contain my excitement, I bed checked them every night at 11:00 and was out at daylight, looking for lambs. It seemed like eternity but I was finally rewarded by 2 ewes both presenting me with twins one morning. BJ ran out to see them and we held those babies, joy knew no boundaries.
> 
> I had 3 horses and a mule that we brought with us. I sold one of the horses and the mule. Later I saw a scrawny chestnut gelding, stocking legged and blaze faced, of course BJ bought him for me. We named him Prince and with care, he bloomed into a beautiful horse. One night I showed BJ a picture of an emaciated bony Tennessee Walker mare in a kill pen, slated for a one way ride to Mexico for slaughter. She was for sale. BJ named her Pearl on the spot and we went and got her the next day. Both horses were great with kids and I took the two little granddaughters with me on rides. We had a blast.
> 
> I always had chickens for eggs. I made us delicious breakfast with home raised pork sausage or home smoked bacon, with fresh eggs. We sold a few, gave away a few and thanked God for the bounty of the land.
> 
> BJ isn’t with me anymore. His smile, his laugh, his over the top personality, his never meet a stranger- in 5 seconds or less you’re best friends-in 10 seconds you’re kinfolks, is a memory of good times.
> 
> I must go on.
> 
> I did not make the decision to sell our farm lightly. I am embarking on a journey to find my place. I’m not sure just exactly where that will be. But I know it is no longer here.
> 
> My son has a house he bought 3 years ago to be a rental. It needs work. He is a crane operator and spends months being gone, sometimes moving his RV from one location to another, following jobs. He has tried to get workmen here to do what is needed, but has not had good results. Then the shutdown because of Covid, a year later he finally landed a job that barely covered the bills. Now jobs are opening up, he started a new job in Houston 2 days ago and will be moving his RV tomorrow.
> 
> He graciously offered his house as a place to stay after I sell the farm, to give me time to figure things out. It’s on 2 acres.
> 
> I gave away my hens to a disabled couple and their coops too. I sold my horses for real cheap, got tons of responses, and picked the families that I thought would give them the best homes. I’m keeping my sheep and dogs. I’ll have to build a shed to shelter the sheep and dogs, pens, etc. The property is fenced down both sides, with a fry-your-hair hot wire, it should be sufficient.
> 
> I’m here in the new-to-me house this morning, came down yesterday. I’m at the point of finishing up painting 2 bedrooms, still have to paint trim in one, then I can set up beds. I bought a twin/full bunk bed and will put the full in one room and the twin in the other.
> 
> I bought a coffee pot for this house, have been deprived on the couple of previous overnight stays. Everything goes better when I have coffee!
> 
> View attachment 88253
> 
> I’m drinking my coffee, surveying my Queendom. What a mess. There is a pile of OSB, 2x4’s, sheet rock, ladders, saw horses with a sheet of OSB to make a work table, lumber, buckets, and everything is dirty. At least when he bought the house, the kitchen and bathroom had been remodeled, a little clean up and it will be real nice. My goal is to make this rentable. I can do a lot of the work myself. It needs outside work, now that DS is back to working like he used to, he has plans on getting that done. Together we’ll make it happen.
> 
> Never one to stay down for any length of time, I’ve hit the ground running. I don’t wallow in self pity, I carry my grief inside, it’s not for public display. I deal real well with reality.
> 
> What better time to start a journal. In a time of major change, striking a course to I don’t know where, y’all can hitch a ride on The Crazy Train and come along.


It’s a great life on a small farm.  After a life of traveling the world for work I can’t imagine leaving this now.  I am sorry for your loss…I cannot even imagine that even though I’m pushing past 60.  Years ago I had a serious climbing accident and was totally disabled and the doctors told me that in 95+% of cases like mine the spouse would file for divorce because of the extra burden being just too much.  When I came to grips with that I asked my wife if that’s what she wanted and she, in her very placid and predictable way, just told me to “work harder…and so would she”.  We have had 40 great years now.  And at this point in my life when I hear another story such as yours it helps me understand just how precious this life is.  Thanks for sharing.  It’s good to hear you will keep your sheep…they’re an addiction!  This year lambing, once again, takes me outside myself into the intricate and wonderful world of sheep family relationships.  Their personalities, their interactions.  I try not to anthropomorphize  them but it’s difficult once you name them!  God bless you as you shape your future.


----------



## Baymule

Thank you for your kind words, @Legamin . My sheep and dogs give me so much. I sold my farm, moved to a rent house on 2 acres my son has, and now I have a contract on 25 acres and a double wide mobile home. Here I go again. I’ll build sheep fence and shelter. I’m in Trinity County, not too far from Houston, about a 2 hour drive to the north side. 

A good marriage is such a blessing. Treasure your wife, every moment is precious. 

Yesterday I sat down in the sheep lot. I find that if I’m not towering over the lambs, they soon get curious and approach. Pulling my shoestrings, chewing my blue jeans and carefully sniffing me, seems to let them know that I don’t taste good, but maybe I have some redeeming value. I scratched the brisket of this one little ewe lamb, named Dainty because she was so small. She is caught up on growth now. Dainty froze, lips quivering, as I scratched her. I scratched and petted her. If I stopped she moved closer. After awhile, she laid down, I kept petting her, she totally relaxed and went to sleep. How can anyone not love lambs? 






Another ewe lamb, Cookie, also came up and discovered brisket scratches. She was enthralled. 









The ewes came up for scratches too, I need more arms. Today Dainty and Cookie came back for more. 2 wary lambs, Rainbow and Pinto, nibbled my shoes. It’s a start.


----------



## messybun

I just caught up on your journal. Wow, you have done so much. I can’t wait to see where you go in the future. That 25 acres sounds closer to your speed!


----------



## Baymule

My one registered ewe, Dessa. BJ picked her out and enthusiastically named her. She doesn’t know it, but she’s golden. Dessa is here forever. Dessa has never been friendly, never wanted me to even get close to her. I put her with Ringo 11-14-21. I finally took her out a little over a month ago. She has shown 
NO signs of being pregnant. Slab sided like a show lamb, no udder bag, no belly, and still didn’t like me. 

That changed yesterday, Dessa actually approached me and I was able to very briefly scratch her brisket, that itchy spot between her front legs, that no sheep can scratch. It was a WOW moment. 

This afternoon she laid down a few feet from me. I slowly walked closer and sat down next to her. I scratched her brisket, then ears, poll, under her chin, and softly stroked her face. She ate it up. I rubbed her tummy and her lips quivered. 

There is only one thing that makes a flighty ewe suddenly become friendly and that is advanced pregnancy. I don’t know where she is hiding it, but if Ringo bred Dessa soon after I put her with him, a lamb might be in the near future. Still doesn’t look pregnant, no tummy, no bag, no nothing, just a complete switch In personality. 

Even my beloved Miranda was a flighty goofball, only coming to me for whole corn— it was her crack cocaine. BUT in late pregnancy, she followed me begging for tummy rubs. Gosh I miss that girl. 

Dessa


----------



## Ridgetop

Baymule said:


> There is only one thing that makes a flighty ewe suddenly become friendly and that is advanced pregnancy.


Too right!  From hating you and running away to Bestie in one go.  Sadly, mine all revert to their normal ways after giving birth.  8111 now associates me with extreme pain and unpleasantness where before she was quite good about coming around me.    I don't blame her.  

Some deep bodied ewes don't show at all and some don't bag until the lamb is born.     Hoping for a lamb soon from that pretty girl!


----------



## Baymule

Yesterday I taped off the trim in the bathroom and got 1coat of paint on it, plus a coat of paint, front and back on the door. Today I’ll get another coat of paint on it. 





I found enough scrap 1x4’s to trim out the windows and got started pre-painting them. I’ll put another coat on this morning. Can only do a few at a time, don’t have room for all of them. I’ll get them cut to size, put up and caulked. 





I’ve got to trim out the corners outside too. I have two 2x4’s long enough and some 1x6’s I can rip to size. 


Son has decided to sell this place when I move out. House needs more work, much of is above my skill level, but little things like this is something I can do.


----------



## farmerjan

I think selling is a good thing with your market the way it is there.  Get out from under any mortgage payments, taxes etc... since he is going to "park" his stuff at your new place... take the money and stash it if nothing else.  Tough times that may very well be coming, a bird in the hand is worth more than having a place to rent... maybe get paid.... maybe not get it trashed.... and no upkeep once it is gone.


----------



## Baymule

WHOOP!!! Just got knee replacement surgery rescheduled to August 16. I was on a ladder, yes I got down before I answered phone. I’m excited! Now I just got to put everything on high speed to get what I want done so I can go HOME from rehab to my new place.


----------



## Bruce

Counting down the days!


----------



## farmerjan

I think that will work much better for you.  Not as big a push and with the house needing little except painting, you can take a load of stuff when you head over there, and put it away as you go instead of all the boxes stacked up everywhere......getting the fences done to get the sheep moved and all is the big thing... and I think the friends of DS will really help that along.


----------



## Baymule

I finished the painting on the house except for up high. Climbing up the ladder without BJ there to steady it and more importantly, call an ambulance if I fell off, made me decide to forgo that part. LOL

But I got the rest of it painted. 










Back wall





I got another coat of paint on the window trim boards. And I put another coat of paint on the trim in the bathroom and door. 

Now I’m tired, feet up, eating home canned pears for a snack. 

Tomorrow I’ll paint more trim boards. I’d like to get them put up this week.


----------



## Baymule

Well crap. The 1x4 boards don't fit around the windows. They leave a gap. The windows are not flush mount on the outside, they stick out. I suppose the trim is supposed to slide under the flange, but it is not a tight fit, there is a gap, using a 1x4. 

Look at the above pictures. See how they stick out? Anybody got any ideas on how I can trim out these windows?


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Well crap. The 1x4 boards don't fit around the windows. They leave a gap. The windows are not flush mount on the outside, they stick out. I suppose the trim is supposed to slide under the flange, but it is not a tight fit, there is a gap, using a 1x4.
> 
> Look at the above pictures. See how they stick out? Anybody got any ideas on how I can trim out these windows?


I have the same issue on my house...  so yes...  the wood trim boards stick out farther than the window.

Or are you saying that the window sticks out more than the wood?  I think that would be better actually.


----------



## Baymule

Window sticks out farther than the outside wall. 

1x4 board, it leaves a gap between board and window flange. 





Window flange





Window flange





How the heck do I trim this window?


----------



## Mini Horses

Trim out what was put in wrong?   🤭


----------



## Alaskan

Huh.... thanks for the photos.... yeah.... NOT like my house. 

Personally...  I would use the 1x4 you have and ignore the gap.


----------



## Baymule

Windows were put on correctly, no I won’t just use the 1x4 trim. The gap would be wrong. There is a right way to do this and I don’t know what it is.


----------



## Finnie

Baymule said:


> Windows were put on correctly, no I won’t just use the 1x4 trim. The gap would be wrong. There is a right way to do this and I don’t know what it is.


You can show those photos to the Lowe’s pro services desk and ask them how to trim that out. Those guys have helped me figure out lots of things I wasn’t sure how to work out.


----------



## Bruce

How wide is the gap with the 1x4 (3/4" thick) installed? If 1/4" get some 5/4 (ie 1" thick when finished) boards. If 1/2" get some 6/4 boards.

Yeah, money.


----------



## Baymule

Of course it has to be some stupid oddball measurement that costs more. I like your measure idea, @Bruce. Sister in law has a table saw, I bet I could rip some 2x4’s down to size and guess who has some in a shipping container?


----------



## Bruce

That would work BUT!!!!!! 

Most table saws won't cut the full 3.5" width of the 2x4. That means two passes and you MUST use featherboards or other devices to keep the board from kicking back. 

Don't ask me how I know.

If you know someone with a surface planer that would be substantially more suitable. Plus 2x4s tend to be a bit rough and the planer will leave a smooth surface whereas the tablesaw will leave it rough and it will take a fair bit of sanding to get it like you want a trim board to be.


----------



## Baymule

Phooey. 

I just thought of something, I may have some of those 5/4 boards in the container.  I’ll have to look when I go out to feed this morning. I thought they were 2x6’s, but they seem thicker than that and have rounded edges. I might already have what I need! If they fit, I can rip them in half and trim out the windows. Hmmmmm……


----------



## farmerjan

5/4 boards are smaller than 2x6's... they are 5 quarter by 4 inch... which really aren't a full 5 quarters by 4 inches...correct me if I am wrong... but I remember my ex used to use 5 quarter x 4 where a  1x 4 was too thin....


----------



## Baymule

Mis-type above, supposed to be 1x6, not 2x6. Anyway, I measured the flange gap, it’s 1 1/4” the boards are 1”, still leaves a gap. I’m going to Livingston today to pick up and pay for tax return. I’ll swing by Lowes and see if there is some way of doing this.


----------



## Bruce

Then you need 6/4 boards (finished would be 1 1/4"), not sure Lowes would have that. Look for a lumber mill. They will sell by the board foot 144 cu in - measured as area of a true 1" thick board. A board foot would be 12"x12"x1" ... or 24"x6"x1" ... etc. Given this is DS's house and he is going to sell it, it might be most prudent to have the mill make the boards exactly the length and width you need for the trim pieces. He can add it to the cost basis of the house and that will lower the gains. Since he doesn't live there he will be paying capital gains on the "profit".


farmerjan said:


> 5/4 boards are smaller than 2x6's... they are 5 quarter by 4 inch... which really aren't a full 5 quarters by 4 inches...correct me if I am wrong... but I remember my ex used to use 5 quarter x 4 where a  1x 4 was too thin....


Yes, 5/4 finished is 1" thick, a finished 2x4 is 1.5" thick x 3 1/2" wide, a finished 1x4 is 3/4" x 3 1/2"


----------



## Baymule

I got a scrap piece of 2x4 "slimmed" down on a table saw and it fit perfectly. After Easter holidays, I'll take 2x4's and get them all slimmed down.


----------



## Baymule

Picked up the little girls at my sister’s yesterday. This morning we have painted the saddle stand, scrubbed and washed the pink saddle pad and girt and set them to dry. Then the girls saddle soaped the kid saddle with rags and a toothbrush. Polished it with a dry cloth, then “painted” the saddle with neatsfoot oil. They soaked it good, the leather was dry. They put a second coat of paint on the saddle stand and we cleaned up our mess. The stand is still outside to dry, I’ll bring it in tonight and the saddle. Hope the pad and girt gets dry too. 














Then we came in and had Blue Bell ice cream and pretzels for lunch. Girls are now watching cartoons. Eggs are boiling, we’ll dye them later, the old fashioned way with food coloring and a teaspoon of vinegar.


----------



## Mike CHS

Those are memories that will last a lifetime.


----------



## Bruce

I can't wait to see the "Ride 'em cowgirl!" pictures.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> I can't wait to see the "Ride 'em cowgirl!" pictures.


----------



## Baymule

She is taking riding lessons. She called and wanted me to mail her a saddle. LOL this is a kid saddle, she also got a pink saddle pad and pink girt. Now she can have her own saddle to take lessons on!


----------



## Bruce

I thought we'd be getting pictures of them on the saddle stand, didn't know she got to ride real horses!


----------



## Baymule

She has been taking riding lessons for a couple of months.  After one lesson she told her mother that her life was ruined because she doesn’t have a horse. 

The horse is an old gelding, he trotted one time and she called me after her lesson. She said she went FAST and she was NEVER doing that again! 

Her instructor is a real deal Wyoming cowboy. He trained under a famous horse trainer, last name McNabb, who has had a horse training show on RFDTV for 17 seasons. The instructor is certified, has his certification and trains horses through the week and gives lessons on Saturdays.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> She said she went FAST and she was NEVER doing that again!


 Until she gets used to it and starts complaining she wants to go faster!

I guess Grandma will have to buy her a horse and keep it at Grandma's house.


----------



## Baymule

I trimmed Ringo’s hooves yesterday. He ran, I chased. He wheeled, spinning away, I outflanked him. I finally got a foot and snipped a little. He snatched it back. I picked up a hind foot. If he was a horse, he’d of kicked my head off. We had a talk. I had a pocket of corn. I gave him a little. Then we went from RUN! to CIRCLE BACK TO THAT POCKET! Ringo makes me laugh. It went something like this;
Corn
Foot-snip 
Corn
Foot-snip
Corn
Foot-HA! I got 2 snips! 
Corn
Lots of rubs and scratches. 
I got his feet trimmed, examined them, he got corn treats. Spoiled brat!


----------



## Baymule

I had two sheep pens that @Ridgetop and her DH helped me build. 

Now I have two ram lambs to wean so I sectioned off a pen for them. Two very unhappy boys. 





I have 5 keeper ewe lambs, 3 are weaned. I sectioned a pen for them. Two unweaned ewe lambs will join them later. 





Ringo now has all the ewes. 2 have lambs, single ewe lambs, I weaned the 2 boys. 

All the ewes are in good condition I’ve been feeding them well and they have pasture, not much, but at least they have something green. I’m hoping Ringo can breed and settle them all for fall lambing. Then they will be ready for auction in January. 

I wouldn’t normally breed back so soon, but the girls are fat and sassy and I’m trying to get them lambing together as a group. We’ll see how it goes. Go Ringo!


----------



## Baymule

Ewes I have now. 
Daughters of Miranda
Nova
Nora
Tiny 
Lucy
Eve

Registered ewe 
Dessa

Original ewe
Ewenique

Ewenique’s granddaughter
Frimplepants 

Ewe lambs I’m keeping, all Ringo daughters 
Pinto         From Ewenique 
Cookie.     From Eve
Rainbow.  From Lucy
Dainty.      From Nova
Butterfly.   From Frimplepants 

#3 granddaughter named Butterfly, Reeya. It just didn’t roll off the tongue. @animalmom pointed out that she had a butterfly spot on her lips. I showed it to granddaughter and she promptly changed name to Butterfly. MUCH better!


----------



## Baymule

Won’t be closing on farm on Monday. The title company in Groveton handling the paperwork for the title company in Lufkin has had the paperwork for over a month. Nothing has been done. Trinity county inbreeds just can’t handle the brain work. Their tiny little foreheads are probably covered in sweat at the effort.


----------



## Mini Horses

I hope there was a LOT of insistence to get it done!!  😡😬🤭😩.  WE want it closed!!!

Whose been on follow up duty?   This can't be last minute!


----------



## Baymule

Can’t fix stupid.


----------



## Ridgetop

Small title companies in small town are not always familiar with stuff, and don't seem to have any incentive to close promptly.  Maybe in the larger towns the sellers want their money faster!  When we closed on our ranch it took 2 months for 1 week's work since they were not familiar with 1031 closings.  Our broker and the 1031 exchange agency had to talk them through it!  Then they put the title in the wrong name and had to redo it since the names in a 1031 exchange have to match.  (Seller of exchange property with buyer of new exchanged property.)


----------



## Alaskan




----------



## Ridgetop

Do you have a new closing date yet?  At this rate you will still be living in Groveton for June knee surgery!  Did you get a quote from the fencing guys DS recommended?


----------



## Baymule

Now we have a May 5 or before closing date. I’m so ready to get started on moving! 

No, haven’t contacted the fence crew yet. Won’t have a survey for another 6 weeks.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Now we have a May 5 or before closing date. I’m so ready to get started on moving!
> 
> No, haven’t contacted the fence crew yet. Won’t have a survey for another 6 weeks.


Super frustrating!

 for you, and for the general situation


----------



## Ridgetop




----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Baymule said:


> The horse is an old gelding, he trotted one time and she called me after her lesson. She said she went FAST and she was NEVER doing that again!


I must say, even i get nervous in a trot! I get it girlfriend!


----------



## Ridgetop

Get a TWH or other gaited breed.  They don't trot.  They just walk faster than a trot.  SMOOOTH!  You don't realize how fast you are going!  I went out with our trainer once or twice ans she said that she liked riding with me because I didn't mind going fast.  I asked "_Were_ we going fast?"  Of course, I rode in Ireland where we used to ride cross country jumping everything in sight and if we fell off we just bounced on the nice soft peat.  And I do like going fast anyway.  The problem with trotting is the bouncing unless you can manage to slump into it Western style, or post English style.  When I got my back problems trotting was agony so I never allowed DS3's cowpony to trot if I rode her.
Had to take her once on a camping trip with my TWH who threw a shoe.  Only rode her once!  Got the travelling shoer out the next day to the campground.  Thankfully I had a working generator for his power tools.


----------



## Ridgetop

Baymule:  The horse is an old gelding, he trotted one time and she called me after her lesson. She said she went FAST and she was NEVER doing that again!

Another year and she will be a galloping danger to old folks on the trail!  LOL


----------



## Baymule

Looking back at the moving from Lindale to Groveton….. from the time @Farmer.Rexi snd her husband set foot on the farm on December 15, to closing was 63 days. Although I had already been taking loads to Groveton, much of my time was taken by fixing up the house in Groveton and getting it ready to move in. I wasn’t planning on listing the farm until March. All of a sudden, there was a contract on the farm and I had to kick it into high gear. And I did. 

We closed on the farm on February 16. @Ridgetop and her husband came to help with final loads, build pens for sheep and dogs. Nine days after closing, they helped me move sheep and dogs, I was officially moved. All done in 72 days. Exhausted, I collapsed with Round #2 of Covid. 

Now I’m looking at my new time line. Closing on my new farm has been pushed back to May 5. Days from closing to August 1 is 83, minus a few days to go to Galveston. I have knee replacement surgery on August 18 and want a couple of weeks of light duty to rest for that event. LOL Don’t want to be exhausted and sick! 

If I don’t get all the outside stuff moved, no problem, it’s my sons house, so no pressure. I’m not going to build a barn, just move Quonset huts, put up a couple of hoop huts and call it good. I’ll put up enough fence to hold them so I can move them. 

I got this. It will be a cake walk compared to what I’ve already done!


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Baymule said:


> Looking back at the moving from Lindale to Groveton….. from the time @Farmer.Rexi snd her husband set foot on the farm on December 15, to closing was 63 days. Although I had already been taking loads to Groveton, much of my time was taken by fixing up the house in Groveton and getting it ready to move in. I wasn’t planning on listing the farm until March. All of a sudden, there was a contract on the farm and I had to kick it into high gear. And I did.
> 
> We closed on the farm on February 16. @Ridgetop and her husband came to help with final loads, build pens for sheep and dogs. Nine days after closing, they helped me move sheep and dogs, I was officially moved. All done in 72 days. Exhausted, I collapsed with Round #2 of Covid.
> 
> Now I’m looking at my new time line. Closing on my new farm has been pushed back to May 5. Days from closing to August 1 is 83, minus a few days to go to Galveston. I have knee replacement surgery on August 18 and want a couple of weeks of light duty to rest for that event. LOL Don’t want to be exhausted and sick!
> 
> If I don’t get all the outside stuff moved, no problem, it’s my sons house, so no pressure. I’m not going to build a barn, just move Quonset huts, put up a couple of hoop huts and call it good. I’ll put up enough fence to hold them so I can move them.
> 
> I got this. It will be a cake walk compared to what I’ve already done!


@Baymule, we put in an offer on the cabin we live in, on November 16th. Didn't close until March 14. Mortgage companies cannot process fast enough these days. There were literally 13 people involved and we don't believe that any of them actually was in contact with each other. My real estate agent, who is a good friend and member of my fire department kept us from losing our minds. Mortgage people seem to have no urgency about their jobs. none. 

I just sat and read your whole thread and I just feel like giving you a hug.  

I hope you get your closing sorted quickly, and have an easy time moving and establishing your new home. You are an amazing superwoman!


----------



## Mini Horses

I agree...mortgage companies have less urgency than they should!!  But this is pretty cut and dried as a sale goes, so  should have moved faster.  A title search, a house inspection, some paperwork -- most of which is already on a computer base, fill in the blanks.   They dropped the ball!!  No mortgage company.  I'd be jumping on their desks.  There was not enough follow up to see where the process was to accomplish this close on time.  Real estate agent should have been checking on it...I've been an agent, buyer and seller.  Just glad that Bay can adjust but, puts a wrench in the move.  Let's hope this 2 week delay doesn't repeat. 🤞That's my concern.

Hugs to you Bay!!


----------



## Baymule

Thank you @Honeybee Hill and @Mini Horses. This process is really pretty low stress level compared to when we bought the place in Lindale. It was a HUD repo, we financed it and it was one of the worst experiences of my life. It was absolutely horrible. Once it was finally ours, we sold our old house and paid off the new one. HUD gives you 45 days to close. 45 DAYS!! You can file an extension for $375, plus the $20 to overnight it. You are allowed 3 extensions, then HUD takes it back and puts it up for bid again. Everything that could go wrong, did, including thieves that broke in, stealing the AC unit outside, the furnace inside, breaker box, copper wire, even crawling under the house to cut out all the copper wire they could reach. They did $10,000 worth of damage, HUD allowed us $1,000 in damages and 30 days to fix it after closing.  We closed on the last day of the last extension. It ain’t for the faint of heart!


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Baymule said:


> Thank you @Honeybee Hill and @Mini Horses. This process is really pretty low stress level compared to when we bought the place in Lindale. It was a HUD repo, we financed it and it was one of the worst experiences of my life. It was absolutely horrible. Once it was finally ours, we sold our old house and paid off the new one. HUD gives you 45 days to close. 45 DAYS!! You can file an extension for $375, plus the $20 to overnight it. You are allowed 3 extensions, then HUD takes it back and puts it up for bid again. Everything that could go wrong, did, including thieves that broke in, stealing the AC unit outside, the furnace inside, breaker box, copper wire, even crawling under the house to cut out all the copper wire they could reach. They did $10,000 worth of damage, HUD allowed us $1,000 in damages and 30 days to fix it after closing.  We closed on the last day of the last extension. It ain’t for the faint of heart!


That sounds like a nightmare!! 

Our closing took a looooong time because of people in departments who didn't speak to each other..so we'd be asked 6 ways to Sunday for the same forms and statements that had already been sent. FH isn't a w-2 employee, he's a k-1 partner, so that really confused them, and they asked for his W-2's and 1099s about 25 times before he sent them a full definition of the differences. We got the job done, but I thought FH was going to lose his mind at some points. 

I'm just glad to be done with that process.


----------



## Baymule

I brought 2 ram lambs to the auction in Livingston, an hour from where I live. I lived in this town for 30 years and never had cause to come to the livestock auction barn. Now I see why. I checked in my 2 lambs. ONE guy showed to check them in and help me unload. One. At Emory where we used to take them, a half dozen people were checking in the livestock and about that many just to unload sheep and goats. 

I see 6 buyer tags saving their seats. 6. I hope some more show up for this podunk place. So far I’m not impressed. I got a red plastic cup of sweet tea. It tastes old. There’s nowhere to toss it and I sure don’t want to give up my ringside seat to this myriad of 7 people plus the absent owners of the buyer tags! No sir! I got a primo seat and I ain’t giving it up! 

My misery ought to be over darn quick. I counted 6 boer goats, plus my 2 lambs and somebody pulled up with what looks like a 4-H or FFA show sheep in the trailer. The lackadaisical employee that checked me in said last week they had FIFTY goats and sheep!! WHEW! I don’t know if I could have stood the excitement!! Be still O my Heart!!!


----------



## messybun

Baymule said:


> I brought 2 ram lambs to the auction in Livingston, an hour from where I live. I lived in this town for 30 years and never had cause to come to the livestock auction barn. Now I see why. I checked in my 2 lambs. ONE guy showed to check them in and help me unload. One. At Emory where we used to take them, a half dozen people were checking in the livestock and about that many just to unload sheep and goats.
> 
> I see 6 buyer tags saving their seats. 6. I hope some more show up for this podunk place. So far I’m not impressed. I got a red plastic cup of sweet tea. It tastes old. There’s nowhere to toss it and I sure don’t want to give up my ringside seat to this myriad of 7 people plus the absent owners of the buyer tags! No sir! I got a primo seat and I ain’t giving it up!
> 
> My misery ought to be over darn quick. I counted 6 boer goats, plus my 2 lambs and somebody pulled up with what looks like a 4-H or FFA show sheep in the trailer. The lackadaisical employee that checked me in said last week they had FIFTY goats and sheep!! WHEW! I don’t know if I could have stood the excitement!! Be still O my Heart!!!


Wow. Sounds like so much excitement. Are you sure you can take it?


----------



## Mike CHS

I love the setup where we go in Columbia.  The workers are very professional and there is always several hundred sheep and goats even when we go before the "season".  They have a couple of sales each year that is by invitation by the house so there are some quality breeders available.  Last year we had one farm by a half dozen of our ewes.  The sheep on those days are still culls but they are always better than what you would normally see at a sale.


----------



## Baymule

I’m back home. If I were looking to BUY weaned calves, I could have picked up some nice ones for $200-$275. Anywhere else, those calves would have been a $450 calf. 

More people showed up, maybe 100 or so. Bidding was lively, lower than whale poop (at the bottom of the ocean) but lively. 

My ram lambs brought $95 and $120. After commissions total $192.25  At least they are gone and I don’t have to fool with them anymore. Hey! I got 2 tanks I’d diesel out of the deal……. Or maybe 1 1/2 tanks, prices are rising! 

A Houston fireman sat next to me, we talked sheep. He was as disgusted at this auction barn as I was. He just moved from west of Houston to Segno. 
Why Segno? 
Because city people don’t know where it is. 
I do. 
You’re not city people. 
LOL
LOL
He and his wife have 5 kids, she home schools and he wanted his family OUT of the Houston area. Don’t blame him. Since idiots threw open the borders, Houston’s MURDER rate is higher than CHICAGO! 

Anyhoo, he said Navasota is a good auction and they even broadcast it live. He spoke glowingly of it, very professional, organized, nice place, lots of buyers. I’ll go check it out when I’m recovering from knee surgery. 

So the day wasn’t a total loss, unloaded 2 ram lambs, got enough money for 1 1/2 tanks of diesel, make that 1tank……. prices ya’ know…..and a lead on an auction that promises to be maybe even better than the one we always went to in Emory. It’s only 100 miles away!


----------



## Margali

It sucks that local sales barn was bad. I was pleasantly supprised by the Johnson County one which is 5 min from my place. Sheep were around $200 for lambs and $275 for ewes.


----------



## Baymule

Margali said:


> It sucks that local sales barn sucks. I was pleasantly supprised by the Johnson County one which is 5 min from my place. Sheep were around $200 for lambs and $275 foe ewews.


Those are good prices.  This place was lousy. If I was looking for scrawny cow calf pairs, I could have picked up some bargains. The highest was a big black cow with a nice calf that went for $1450. Most went for under $900.


----------



## Mini Horses

We have few auctions really close because I'm in an area which is outskirts of huge housing and tourist areas....Hampton Roads....Norfolk. VA beach, Hampton, etc.  The amount of military, shipbuilding, ship/cargo ports, hotels and coming casinos, creates a need.    So the livestock community is here but dwindling.   The one auction we have is only 10 miles out and has a good group of buyers who accumulate and supply the areas near DC, 3 hrs north.  There's another popular one in Blackstone, maybe 1.5 hr from me.  Haven't been there but may go to check it out this summer.

Anyway, sales are good for sheep and goats, poultry here.  Most cattle are in the Blackstone area.   It works for me.  I can take a trailer load and be done!  😊

Because of area dynamics, butcher facilities are few.  Also makes less unavailable dates.  In fact one place which used to be "the" place 40 yrs back, is now only a store sales, surrounded by tract houses.  I've watched dairy farms turn into same, over the years. 😬. I use a butcher 40 miles out.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule .... Closing still on for this week?? 🤞😊


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> @Baymule .... Closing still on for this week?? 🤞😊


Last I heard, it was still on. I'll call tomorrow to check on it. I'm ready to pile in and get started!


----------



## Simpleterrier

Just a question do u have to have scrapies tags in your sheep to sell them?

I have never heard of scrapies tags until a month ago when we found out we have to have them in our goats for 4h. So started the process with the USDA on them. Does the breeder your getting your goats from have tags? No. Tell them to call and get a state number? No. Why not? They are Amish. Can I get a state scrapies number? Yes. Ok sign me up. Ok will take 2 weeks to email u and 3-4 weeks to get your tags. Ok I need tags in 4 weeks. Sorry can't help u any faster. Why didn't u have tags already? Never heard of such things. Why not how do u sell your goats? Online and at auction. Really how with out a tag? Never been asked. What auction you go to? None of your business. Just sign me up for tags.

Got email yesterday stating tags will be here this week we are picking up wethers for 4h this Saturday so should have them in time. 

Did research on scrapies it is genetic. So a market wether can't pass it. Try to explain that to the USDA . I guess they want to find out the herd and parents of the wether. But these wethers will be numbers 0001 and 0002. I guess they fell from heaven.


----------



## Baymule

@Simpleterrier   Yes, I must have scrapie tags in their ear to sell them. As long as they went to slaughter, I didn’t have to tag them. But to take them to auction, I do. 

Your wethers can’t pass it on, but might have inherited scrapie from their parents. So that is their reasoning I suppose. 

I don’t have farm ear tags yet, but started getting a lot of white lambs, so the scrapie tags serve to identify them for me.


----------



## Baymule

Funny story from yesterday, a neighbor came over to help me load the lambs. For just 2, we put the camper on the truck, not worth taking the trailer. Plan was for me to catch them, hand over the cow panel, and neighbor to put them in back of truck. 

Neighbor felt something funny on his leg. He was wearing shorts. He looked down and 2 month old Dainty had her head stuck through the cow panel, nibbling on the hair on his legs! Yank! Ouch! LOL

Doesn’t she look all innocent? She nibbles my blue jeans too. She bites the seat of my pants. Only problem is my butt is in them and her little teeth pack quite a PINCH!


----------



## Margali

Simpleterrier said:


> Got email yesterday stating tags will be here this week we are picking up wethers for 4h this Saturday so should have them in time.


The tags need an applicator. You can buy one for ~$35 or see if someone in your 4H group will tag the wethers for you.


----------



## Baymule

I put up my Premiere1 electro netting today. There are 2 acres here, sheep get about an acre and we have “stuff” and the house on the front part. There is some real nice clover, rye grass, Bahia grass, hawksbill, Poor Joe, dock, various weeds and forbs. I’ve been wanting to put up the netting, but kept having to drive through where it would go across the yard. 

First I put a coat of paint on the boards I’m going to trim windows with. 

Then I got the netting out of the box and read the directions. I read them again and again. Huh? Why are those people in the pictures smiling? I have no idea what they are talking about. The first part, untie the string that held it in a bundle was simple enough. It went down hill from there. 

On any project I spend large amounts of time wandering aimlessly about looking for a particular tool. Any tool, I can’t find anything. I have a 8’x16’ storage building stuffed full and in disarray. Not one but TWO 40’ shipping containers full of the accoutrements of farm living. Plus tools in the house. I wander from treasure trove to treasure cove, confused. I feel like a poster for MISSING! SILVER ALERT! Yeah, just slap my picture on up there. I’m lost. Can’t find a hammer. Can’t find zip ties. Where’s those alligator clip things? What did I do with the grounding rod? 

Instructions show unrolling the net. Better with two people. We’ll I ain’t got 2 people, so I tangle it up and drag it across the yard. Detailed instructions by those same smiling people on how to join 2 electro nets together. Nothing on what to do with this wad of leftover netting. Not supposed to lean it against the side fence. Something about not connecting the netting to a fence because it may electrify that fence….. I look at the instructions. It’s futile, stupid people in pictures are laughing at me. If tall grass impedes the flow of electricity, I guess laying the leftover roll on the ground is a bad idea. Gotta do SOMETHING with it! 

AHHHA! Plastic lawn chair! It’s nonconductive! 





I got some plastic step in posts and put several on each end to attach the flimsy netting posts to. I pus some of the step in posts along the span of netting to camouflage my lousy stretching job. It was up! 

Now to connect it to the charger and figure out WTH to do with it. Extension cord out the window for starters. Go find that voltage tester so I don’t have to touch it to see if it works. 





I plug in the charger, attach alligator clips to netting and VOILA! nothing. The light is flashing on the charger, something is wrong. Voltage thing must not have batteries in it. I go on a safari search for a screwdriver small enough to take the back off the voltage thingy. It crosses my mind that I might be destroying it…..NAH! How else am I going to put batteries in it? Besides I actually found batteries on my first try! We’ll crap. It already has a battery, a 9 volt and I don’t have one of those anyway. 

Ok, so something else is wrong. I read instructions again. People in illustrations are sneering, gone is that friendly smile. It’s been replaced by a smirk. OOOOHHHHHH…… the GROUNDING ROD! Now where is it? Found it! I pounded it in with the hammer I found and looked at charger instructions for maybe the 40th time. I connected it to the charger. Voltage thingy said 0.2 That can’t be good. Ponder on ground rod. I go through the repair kit included with the netting and find some twine stuff that matches the bottom string on the netting. Somewhere in the dim parts of my mind, I remember something about the bottom being the ground line. I wrapped it around the ground rod, alligator clip to the ground rod, tied end of twine to bottom twine on netting. Plug charger back in. Test with voltage doo-dad and it’s hittng 9-8 bolts. 
I think I did it! 

I let Ringo and his girls out to graze. 

















I feel accomplished. I never fooled with what little hot wire we did in Lindale. That was a BJ and Neighbor Robert job. Manly stuff. 

I learned something today and the sheep get more grass to graze.


----------



## messybun

Baymule said:


> I put up my Premiere1 electro netting today. There are 2 acres here, sheep get about an acre and we have “stuff” and the house on the front part. There is some real nice clover, rye grass, Bahia grass, hawksbill, Poor Joe, dock, various weeds and forbs. I’ve been wanting to put up the netting, but kept having to drive through where it would go across the yard.
> 
> First I put a coat of paint on the boards I’m going to trim windows with.
> 
> Then I got the netting out of the box and read the directions. I read them again and again. Huh? Why are those people in the pictures smiling? I have no idea what they are talking about. The first part, untie the string that held it in a bundle was simple enough. It went down hill from there.
> 
> On any project I spend large amounts of time wandering aimlessly about looking for a particular tool. Any tool, I can’t find anything. I have a 8’x16’ storage building stuffed full and in disarray. Not one but TWO 40’ shipping containers full of the accoutrements of farm living. Plus tools in the house. I wander from treasure trove to treasure cove, confused. I feel like a poster for MISSING! SILVER ALERT! Yeah, just slap my picture on up there. I’m lost. Can’t find a hammer. Can’t find zip ties. Where’s those alligator clip things? What did I do with the grounding rod?
> 
> Instructions show unrolling the net. Better with two people. We’ll I ain’t got 2 people, so I tangle it up and drag it across the yard. Detailed instructions by those same smiling people on how to join 2 electro nets together. Nothing on what to do with this wad of leftover netting. Not supposed to lean it against the side fence. Something about not connecting the netting to a fence because it may electrify that fence….. I look at the instructions. It’s futile, stupid people in pictures are laughing at me. If tall grass impedes the flow of electricity, I guess laying the leftover roll on the ground is a bad idea. Gotta do SOMETHING with it!
> 
> AHHHA! Plastic lawn chair! It’s nonconductive!
> 
> View attachment 91235
> 
> I got some plastic step in posts and put several on each end to attach the flimsy netting posts to. I pus some of the step in posts along the span of netting to camouflage my lousy stretching job. It was up!
> 
> Now to connect it to the charger and figure out WTH to do with it. Extension cord out the window for starters. Go find that voltage tester so I don’t have to touch it to see if it works.
> 
> View attachment 91236
> 
> I plug in the charger, attach alligator clips to netting and VOILA! nothing. The light is flashing on the charger, something is wrong. Voltage thing must not have batteries in it. I go on a safari search for a screwdriver small enough to take the back off the voltage thingy. It crosses my mind that I might be destroying it…..NAH! How else am I going to put batteries in it? Besides I actually found batteries on my first try! We’ll crap. It already has a battery, a 9 volt and I don’t have one of those anyway.
> 
> Ok, so something else is wrong. I read instructions again. People in illustrations are sneering, gone is that friendly smile. It’s been replaced by a smirk. OOOOHHHHHH…… the GROUNDING ROD! Now where is it? Found it! I pounded it in with the hammer I found and looked at charger instructions for maybe the 40th time. I connected it to the charger. Voltage thingy said 0.2 That can’t be good. Ponder on ground rod. I go through the repair kit included with the netting and find some twine stuff that matches the bottom string on the netting. Somewhere in the dim parts of my mind, I remember something about the bottom being the ground line. I wrapped it around the ground rod, alligator clip to the ground rod, tied end of twine to bottom twine on netting. Plug charger back in. Test with voltage doo-dad and it’s hittng 9-8 bolts.
> I think I did it!
> 
> I let Ringo and his girls out to graze.
> 
> View attachment 91237
> 
> View attachment 91238
> 
> View attachment 91239
> 
> View attachment 91240
> 
> I feel accomplished. I never fooled with what little hot wire we did in Lindale. That was a BJ and Neighbor Robert job. Manly stuff.
> 
> I learned something today and the sheep get more grass to graze.


Good for you and congratulations. I personally hate all forms of hot wire and can’t get most of it to work. I stand impressed by your one woman show. 👏


----------



## farmerjan

To the scrapies thing... it is Federal, not state.  Many of the stockyards would just tag them when you brought them in when all this came about.  Now, you do have to have a premise ID and they have to be tagged.  Yes, your wethers could pass it on.  It is believed to be able to be passed through saliva of infected animals and through urine.  It is similar  to the type prions that causes Mad Cow disease.. Supposedly humans cannot contract it like they found the link to Cruetz-Jacob disease... CJD ..... in humans from the cattle disease... but now there are rumors that it could possibly be linked... the BSE prion that causes the problem has a long activation period so that anything killed before 18-24 months will not have it in a state that people can get it... that is the WHY on the 30 month slaughter rule on cattle ... no backbones, or anything that is in contact with the brain or spinal column after 30 months... same basic thing as CWD in deer... And somewhere down the line I think they are going to find a link to Johnes disease too.... 

We bought a bull and after about 6-8 months he started losing weight... didn't act right... he was being used for breeding... We had the vet do blood samples and he said that he wasn't sure but that we needed to ship him... We did... got the blood tests back and he had Johnes... vet said NO PREG ANIMALS in that field for at least 2 years... We have not had another case of it... We had Johnes in a sheep years ago... he would lay on his side and still eat... but was so weak.....
Have not had scrapies in the flock and they do get a metal scrapies tag before they go to the stockyard....


----------



## Baymule

I am afflicted. I'm missing my horses soooooo bad! I found this horse on a kill pen site, he is $1850. What do y'all think? I'm looking at another one on the same site. I'll see if I can post his info and pictures too. The second horse is $2500. Kill pen prices sure have gone up! I know I'm going for knee surgery, and I'll have to winter them over. I know I'm an idiot. Close on the farm Thursday. Seriously considering hooking up the trailer and heading north 3 hours on Saturday. I know the chances on a kill pen horse, but I also know that a lot of nice horses go to slaughter. Heck, I had 2 horses from kill pens. 

Amos is a 6 yr old Tennessee Walking Horse Pony Gelding who stands 14 hands tall. Very sweet and gentle. Calm quiet and super easy to handle. Stands good for everything. Loves attention and to be loved on. Very soft eyes and loving personality. Broke to ride and has a very smooth gait. And this little dude can get it down the trail. Has been used for trail riding and has been ridden on several trail rides. Fancy little mover and lots of fun to be around. Love this little fella !!!!










































































https://www.facebook.com/LoneStarHo...KrHanLymiVln41CXnUuncUh4lN8QtwT4&__tn__=*bH-R


----------



## Baymule

Too many pictures, Had to delete a bunch of them. I'll try again!

Tandy is a 13 yr old Pintaloosa Gelding who stands 15.1 hands tall. Extremely sweet and gentle. Calm quiet and super easy to handle. Stands perfect for everything. Very easy to get along with. Very well broke to ride and has been ridden on trails his whole life. More whoa than go but moves out when asked. He is sound in every way and really smooth . Loves to be with you and follows you everywhere. Very loving personality. Very soft eyes !!! Love this guy !!!


----------



## Show Sebright

y’all I attended a sheep auction yesterday. Show lambs went for over 1000 each! This a crazy. I’m just trying to get a sheep for this years fair. How much do you sell you sheep for? I don’t thing 1000 is a normal price.


----------



## Baymule

It's my understanding that kids get their heads ripped off on show sheep. Show sheep couldn't make it in a real life situation. Grass fed? Not hardly. Pampered, fed to a "T" that no producer would or could sustain. I get it that show ring and pasture are 2 very different things, but come on, these are KIDS wanting to buy a sheep to show. Ridiculous.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Baymule said:


> I am afflicted. I'm missing my horses soooooo bad! I found this horse on a kill pen site, he is $1850. What do y'all think? I'm looking at another one on the same site. I'll see if I can post his info and pictures too. The second horse is $2500. Kill pen prices sure have gone up! I know I'm going for knee surgery, and I'll have to winter them over. I know I'm an idiot. Close on the farm Thursday. Seriously considering hooking up the trailer and heading north 3 hours on Saturday. I know the chances on a kill pen horse, but I also know that a lot of nice horses go to slaughter. Heck, I had 2 horses from kill pens.
> 
> Amos is a 6 yr old Tennessee Walking Horse Pony Gelding who stands 14 hands tall. Very sweet and gentle. Calm quiet and super easy to handle. Stands good for everything. Loves attention and to be loved on. Very soft eyes and loving personality. Broke to ride and has a very smooth gait. And this little dude can get it down the trail. Has been used for trail riding and has been ridden on several trail rides. Fancy little mover and lots of fun to be around. Love this little fella !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/LoneStarHo...KrHanLymiVln41CXnUuncUh4lN8QtwT4&__tn__=*bH-R


WOW! He's Gorgeous!! I love Tennessee Walkers. One of my close friends has one, and I used to lease him for my daughter. Just an amazing personality and so comfortable to ride.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Baymule said:


> Too many pictures, Had to delete a bunch of them. I'll try again!
> 
> Tandy is a 13 yr old Pintaloosa Gelding who stands 15.1 hands tall. Extremely sweet and gentle. Calm quiet and super easy to handle. Stands perfect for everything. Very easy to get along with. Very well broke to ride and has been ridden on trails his whole life. More whoa than go but moves out when asked. He is sound in every way and really smooth . Loves to be with you and follows you everywhere. Very loving personality. Very soft eyes !!! Love this guy !!!
> 
> View attachment 91247
> 
> View attachment 91248


Oh I love a stocky, well built horse. His coloring is so cool-blue merle like an Aussie. LOL. 

Are you going to take these boys home?


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule ... I see where this is going!  🤭.  At least you'll have grass!   

I saw a nice 16 y/o mare a couple hrs from me....tempting!  Especially with gas prices.🤣


----------



## Baymule

I'm seriously thinking about this. I know what a bunch of enablers y'all are!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> I'm seriously thinking about this. I know what a bunch of enablers y'all are!


Uh - what are you waiting for?  Go!!!


----------



## Blue Sky

Both are beautiful and Baymule you obviously know what to look for. (I’m an absolute green horn when it comes to horses and actually a little afraid of them). It amazes me how many horses wind up in kill pens.


----------



## Baymule

Having knee replacement surgery in August. I was planning on recovering a little, then renting a horse to ride to see if the horrible pain I had when I rode got any better. Then I would know if I will be able to ride or not. But as usual, I get things out of order, jump into things and surround myself with chaos and confusion. LOL LOL I am an idiot. I really miss my partner in all my crazy. BJ complained and grumbled, but always rebounded with enthusiasm for all the crazy stuff I got him into.


----------



## Alaskan

Well.... horses are good therapy,  even if you never ride them...

Just talking to them, grooming them... doing some ground work....

Good stuff

Also....



Baymule said:


> Go find that voltage tester so I don’t have to touch it to see if it works.


Nah!  I have never used one of those...  you use a blade of grass.

Note that a green blade conducts way better than a dry blade.  A green wet blade conducts way too much.

You want the fence strong enough that when you use a blade of grass, about 4 inches long and green, you get a mild bite in your fingers.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Something about not connecting the netting to a fence because it may electrify that fence


And ground the fence out. Definitely need some sturdy posts on the corners of those fences or the thin posts in the fence will just lean inward. 



Baymule said:


> I'm seriously thinking about this. I know what a bunch of enablers y'all are!


We are NOT! Besides we know you and if you like those horses you will get them even if we try to talk you out of it for good reasons or not. You will enjoy them whether you ever ride them or not. Your grand daughters will enjoy them as well.

I do wonder though, WHY are those horses in a kill pen? The writeups suggest they should be good horses, not dog food.



Alaskan said:


> Nah! I have never used one of those... you use a blade of grass.


Yeah but you have all those boys to hold the blade!


----------



## Finnie

Bruce said:


> I do wonder though, WHY are those horses in a kill pen? The writeups suggest they should be good horses, not dog food.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Baymule

@Bruce and @Finnie   Lots of good horses go to slaughter through no fault of their own. Many things can trigger a sell off, we are about to have one when hay prices skyrocket. First round bales of the season are already $100. Fertilizer for the fields and diesel to run the tractors are high and climbing. Many states that raise grains and hay are in drought. 

Inflation is going higher. When families cannot afford to feed themselves, they will dump horses at auction barns. If it means feeding the horse or putting gas in the tank to go to work, guess who the loser will be? 

As it is, there are too many horses. Most are cross breeds or just plain mutts. People breed horses that have no business doing so. In the large field next to this house are skinny horses. There is a yearling still sucking it’s mother. It’s not weaned. Not halter broke. Someday it will be fodder for the kill buyers. There is a skinny mare with a new foal. A paint stallion is in a pen in the back. The mares are nothing special so I don’t know WTH is wrong with those people. There is grass now and the horses are looking better, but still not in good shape. And get this-HE is a FFA teacher! 

There are many people like this. 

Sometimes people just want to sell an older horse and get a younger one. Nobody bids on the old horse, so a kill buyer gets it for a couple hundred bucks. It gets a one way ticket to Mexico where no animal cruelty laws protect them. We should bring horse slaughter back to this country, treat them better and give them a more humane death. 

Bottom line is unwanted horses. Every time I go to auction, there are always horses that go cheap to kill buyers. Many shouldn’t be there, but nobody wants them.


----------



## Finnie

Baymule said:


> @Bruce and @Finnie   Lots of good horses go to slaughter through no fault of their own. Many things can trigger a sell off, we are about to have one when hay prices skyrocket. First round bales of the season are already $100. Fertilizer for the fields and diesel to run the tractors are high and climbing. Many states that raise grains and hay are in drought.
> 
> Inflation is going higher. When families cannot afford to feed themselves, they will dump horses at auction barns. If it means feeding the horse or putting gas in the tank to go to work, guess who the loser will be?
> 
> As it is, there are too many horses. Most are cross breeds or just plain mutts. People breed horses that have no business doing so. In the large field next to this house are skinny horses. There is a yearling still sucking it’s mother. It’s not weaned. Not halter broke. Someday it will be fodder for the kill buyers. There is a skinny mare with a new foal. A paint stallion is in a pen in the back. The mares are nothing special so I don’t know WTH is wrong with those people. There is grass now and the horses are looking better, but still not in good shape. And get this-HE is a FFA teacher!
> 
> There are many people like this.
> 
> Sometimes people just want to sell an older horse and get a younger one. Nobody bids on the old horse, so a kill buyer gets it for a couple hundred bucks. It gets a one way ticket to Mexico where no animal cruelty laws protect them. We should bring horse slaughter back to this country, treat them better and give them a more humane death.
> 
> Bottom line is unwanted horses. Every time I go to auction, there are always horses that go cheap to kill buyers. Many shouldn’t be there, but nobody wants them.


Such a shame. I guess I thought people with good horses that they didn’t want would sell them privately for good money. Instead it sounds like there is just a surplus of supply and not enough demand, so even good horses don’t get bought.

I think it’s great that you can/have saved horses from kill pens. Pearl was a great example. You are a great horse mama, Bay.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> @Baymule ... I see where this is going!  🤭.  At least you'll have grass!
> 
> I saw a nice 16 y/o mare a couple hrs from me....tempting!  Especially with gas prices.🤣


Baymule called me today, and we talked about these two beauties. She asked me if she should get them. I said, “By all means . . . GO FOR IT!!!“ I don’t think she will ever regret it.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> And get this-HE is a FFA teacher!


    That’s just disgusting!!!!


----------



## Ridgetop

Simpleterrier said:


> Did research on scrapies it is genetic. So a market wether can't pass it. Try to explain that to the USDA . I guess they want to find out the herd and parents of the wether.


*Not true.*  Scrapies is *NOT* genetic.  Wethers *can* pass it on. *A higher susceptibility to contract scrapies can be inheritable* (genetic) - the disease itself is not genetic and can be contracted by sheep that are not usually susceptible.

From Oklahoma State University Extensino February 2017

"Susceptible sheep are typically infected as young lambs through contact or ingestion of infected placenta or birth fluids from infected ewes (which may not necessarily be mother-to-offspring transmission), but susceptible adult sheep also can become infected through this route. The disease also can be transmitted by lambs ingesting colostrum or milk from infected ewes. Scrapie is not passed from the ewe to the lamb in the uterus, but it can be transmitted via blood transfusion of scrapie-infected blood to another susceptible sheep. It is possible that transmission could occur through infected urine, feces, saliva or nasal secretions. Although rams are susceptible to the disease, they are not known to transmit the infection to other animals through the act of breeding. However, ram genetics will contribute to the scrapie susceptibility of their offspring. The incubation period (time from infection to developing signs of the disease) is generally two years to five years, and scrapie always results in death of the animal. Although the disease is much more prevalent in black-faced sheep (Suffolks, Hampshires and crosses of these), all breeds are susceptible."

"Another form of scrapie, termed ‘atypical scrapie’ or the ‘Nor98 variant’ of scrapie is very uncommon, but has been reported in the U.S., as well as other countries. It may occur sporadically and is believed by some researchers to be a random conversion of the normal form of the prion protein to the abnormal form. Genetic susceptibility to this form of scrapie is almost the exact opposite of the genetic susceptibility to ‘classical’ scrapie (described above). *Animals that would be resistant to the classic form would be susceptible to atypical scrapie."*

And Yes, the reason for scrapies tags is to be able to trace any cases of scrapies to the flock where the infected animal originated.  

While the individual Scrapies tags are distributed through the USDA in each state, it is a federal program.  When moving your flock to another state you do not have to retag your sheep with new scrapies tags, however, you will need to reregister for a scrapie ID number with the new state since each state will issue their own scrapies ID number for your flocks/farm.  According to the Texas USDA people I can use up my current California scrapies tags but will have to register for a new number at the new premises in Texas once we are physically there.

Being able to trace infected animals to a particular location or flock assists the USDA keep track of serious zoonotic diseases in this country.  Tracking infectious disease sites and "hot spots" has assisted USDA prevent the importation of animals carrying mad cow, brucellosis, and other diseases that still infect livestock in other countries.

If your children are going to show in your local fair, I suggest you obtain a copy of your state and local rules for showing of livestock in your Fair.  The state rules can be obtained through the state and the local ones should be available through your local Fair.  It is a god idea to get a current rule bop each year and read through the youth section so you will be ware of the requirements and not be surprised.  

Many fairs now are requiring DNA testing of livestock by taking hair samples at the fairgrounds, usually on a specific date about a month in advance of the Fair.  Make sure that you are aware of this and the dates such testing will be required since otherwise your animal may not be eligible to be shown or auctioned.  Your project leader should have those dates for you, but if your children are the only ones participating in the particular livestock species, you will need to have that information yourself.

If your Amish lamb sellers do not take their animals to public sales, they might not bother tagging them with a scrapies tag.  If the other children in the project are purchasing their lambs from other club lamb sellers those lambs probably already have scrapie tags.

Some public auctions do still put their own scrapies ear tag auction numbers on them since with those ear tags the animal can be traced to the stockyard and the stockyard will have a record of the seller in their books.


----------



## Baymule

The black horse is sold. I have politely asked questions about the white horse and gotten no answers, not even a response. A hard question like, Does he neck rein? It may not be important to the seller, but it is important to me. I also requested a video, which she does post videos of the horses being ridden, and no response. I’m getting disgusted. I’m a buyer, can pay cash, but she refuses to respond to a few questions. Many people have shown interest in this horse, asking the same questions I am, no response. For someone trying to “save” horses from slaughter, she sure isn’t trying very hard. It’s 3 1/2 hours away. I’m sure not going to drag a trailer up there if I don’t even know if the horse will neck rein. I’ll try to get some questions answered again, but if I get no response, she can keep it. It really makes me mad.


----------



## Baymule

I used my pissed off energy to trim out windows and caulk them. The caulking will dry clear, then I’ll touch up the paint.


----------



## Ridgetop

Finnie said:


> Such a shame. I guess I thought people with good horses that they didn’t want would sell them privately for good money. Instead it sounds like there is just a surplus of supply and not enough demand, so even good horses don’t get bought.


Sadly, when you can't afford to buy feed for your horses, often other folks can't afford it either.  And that means they can't afford to buy the horse which is just as well if they can't afford the hay.  

Even if you have plenty of pasture, and you are hard pressed to pay bills, etc. it means you won't have money for the vet or farrier either.  If you can't afford vet bills or trimming on feet, don't get the horse just because yu have a green field that you think will feed it.  Instead go to the auction and buy a lamb or goat depending on what is growing in the field and let it eat everything down, then put the animal in the your freezer.  Good use of grazing forage, and you will eat too.


----------



## Simpleterrier

Thanks for the info @Ridgetop. I have had goats and bread goats for along time and haven't noticed or been asked for scrapies tags. I bought my first ones from a registered herd about 8 yrs ago and have sold and bought every year after. I showed goats at the fair about 20 yrs ago and we didn't have to have them to show them.

We wanted to sign up for 4h and we went through a gauntlet of things just to find a club we even got yelled at. Finally found a club willing to take us that had more then 6 members and where my son's age 10 and not 16 yr old horse girls. Then was told we have to make weight not be born after date to show dairy market wether. And must have scrapies tags. Asked everyone how to get tags no one knew. 2 days of calling breeders and finally was told to USDA.

So 4h is a  blast


----------



## Alaskan

Simpleterrier said:


> Thanks for the info @Ridgetop. I have had goats and bread goats for along time and haven't noticed or been asked for scrapies tags. I bought my first ones from a registered herd about 8 yrs ago and have sold and bought every year after. I showed goats at the fair about 20 yrs ago and we didn't have to have them to show them.
> 
> We wanted to sign up for 4h and we went through a gauntlet of things just to find a club we even got yelled at. Finally found a club willing to take us that had more then 6 members and where my son's age 10 and not 16 yr old horse girls. Then was told we have to make weight not be born after date to show dairy market wether. And must have scrapies tags. Asked everyone how to get tags no one knew. 2 days of calling breeders and finally was told to USDA.
> 
> So 4h is a  blast


Sounds like a nightmare. 

Why were you yelled at???


----------



## Alaskan

And x2 with clueless as to tags...  haven't seen one of those up here.


----------



## Simpleterrier

My wife got yelled at for asking to join a club it came recommend by others as a top club and meets about 2 miles from our house. She texted the contact number from the main 4h office and the person who replyed was mad about her contacting her. And then asked a bunch of snarky questions with rude comments. Come to find out.i don't think she is in charge of that club any more and maybe we just contacted her at the wrong time.


----------



## Alaskan

Simpleterrier said:


> My wife got yelled at for asking to join a club it came recommend by others as a top club and meets about 2 miles from our house. She texted the contact number from the main 4h office and the person who replyed was mad about her contacting her. And then asked a bunch of snarky questions with rude comments. Come to find out.i don't think she is in charge of that club any more and maybe we just contacted her at the wrong time.


Wild!

Yeah, can't be nasty when people call, and be in charge of a club.

Crazy.


----------



## Palomino

@Baymule Those horses are beautiful!! So sad that they're in a kill pen.


----------



## Baymule

I got an old crown on a back molar taken off this morning. Then a jackhammer did Swan Lake Ballet in my mouth, accompanied by a miniature water hose and suction tube. Then I got fitted for a temporary crown, the new one will be ready in a couple of weeks.  I didn’t feel a thing. But I do now. Mouth. Is. Sore. 

Came home, sister in law picked me up, took me to body shop to pick up son’s F350 dually. Went to Tractor Supply and got wormer for dogs, apple flavored ivermectin horse wormer for sheep. Holy Smokes! $$$$$$$$$$$ Geeze, it was high. I want to worm them before moving, so they can poop out the dead worms here. Hahaha. 

Went to Walmart for a few groceries and other items. Mo’ money! Went through Jack in the Box, ate curly fries on way home. 



Palomino said:


> @Baymule Those horses are beautiful!! So sad that they're in a kill pen.


Yes they are nice, too nice to be in a kill pen. I’m trying to find out more information but I’m getting no response. Is it that hard to answer a question? Does he neck rein? A simple yes or no, it’s not brain surgery.  Nothing. Lousy way to run a business. I don’t pay for lousy. Screw that. 

SUPPOSED to close on farm tomorrow. As of now, 4:35 PM May 4, the lady at title company has not acknowledged any contact with realtor, who is chomping nails, she’s so mad.  Realtor said this company, that agent handling the paperwork is ALWAYS spot on, does perfect work, in a timely fashion. Not. This. Time. Do not have confirmation that closing will happen tomorrow. There is no, “Bring cashier check for $$$$$$$$” 

Crickets……..

Realtor is livid. Sellers are freaking out, upset and mad. I have decided to just chill out, it will go when it goes.


----------



## Mini Horses

???  Do you mean May 5.....because it's May 4 now. I think.      darned I HOPE it closes because it's annoying me and I'm not even the buyer/seller/or realtor!  😳.  Put some TX whip a$$ on them!   🤫🤭


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> ???  Do you mean May 5.....because it's May 4 now. I think.      darned I HOPE it closes because it's annoying me and I'm not even the buyer/seller/or realtor!  😳.  Put some TX whip a$$ on them!   🤫🤭


Yup, tomorrow May 5 is supposed to be closing day. Don’t look like it’s happening tomorrow. I have so much to do and can’t get started.


----------



## Mike CHS

Saying that this has to be frustrating is a major under statement.  I hope it works out soon.


----------



## Mini Horses




----------



## Finnie

It’s May 5. We’ll know something soon, one way or the other.


----------



## Baymule

Finnie said:


> It’s May 5. We’ll know something soon, one way or the other.



The realtor called this morning, she is livid.  The sellers are upset and mad.  Realtor had an 11:00 appointment this morning, didn't know how long that would take. Then she was going to the abstract office in Lufkin and find out what the hold up is and how come nobody is even returning her calls. I told her to call me and I'd bail her out of jail.


----------



## Baymule

On the horses, I am getting no response from the seller. Gee, that sort of no response thing seems to be going around! I have asked repeatedly for a few answers and got nothing. This is a business transaction. There is a seller and there is a prospective buyer. At the center of the matter is a real nice horse. I cannot let "feel sorry for the horse" to cloud my judgement. If the seller cannot even acknowledge my concerns, then there is no deal. No deal, no horse. Much as I hate to let him go,  I'm walking away from this deal.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> On the horses, I am getting no response from the seller. Gee, that sort of no response thing seems to be going around! I have asked repeatedly for a few answers and got nothing. This is a business transaction. There is a seller and there is a prospective buyer. At the center of the matter is a real nice horse. I cannot let "feel sorry for the horse" to cloud my judgement. If the seller cannot even acknowledge my concerns, then there is no deal. No deal, no horse. Much as I hate to let him go,  I'm walking away from this deal.


I agree on all points!


----------



## Finnie

Baymule said:


> On the horses, I am getting no response from the seller. Gee, that sort of no response thing seems to be going around! I have asked repeatedly for a few answers and got nothing. This is a business transaction. There is a seller and there is a prospective buyer. At the center of the matter is a real nice horse. I cannot let "feel sorry for the horse" to cloud my judgement. If the seller cannot even acknowledge my concerns, then there is no deal. No deal, no horse. Much as I hate to let him go,  I'm walking away from this deal.


I almost wonder if these horses were “clickbait”. 

Have you noticed Craigslist animal ads that look really ridiculous? Poor English, switch from he to she half way through a paragraph, or even from dog to cat description, tons of heart emojis, etc. I look at those and think, come on, only an idiot would not see through this obvious scam. But that’s the point, their targets are the less discerning people. They know they’re not going to scam intelligent people, so they weed those ones out by putting obvious clues in the ad. That leaves them with the people who are so desperate to find an online puppy or whatever, that they aren’t reading too closely and they’re willing to take chances.

Your horse ads didn’t have those obvious signs, other than what @Bruce and I noticed was “too good to be true” descriptions. I suspect that the reason they aren’t responding to your messages is because you have written thoughtful questions that show your knowledge of horses. If they are scammers, then there’s no point in them wasting their time on someone they know they can’t scam.

That’s one possible explanation. I can’t really think of another one. If they were getting too many messages to respond to, then they would take down the listing, or edit it to say he was pending or some such.


----------



## Baymule

No I don’t think it is click bait. It is a real place. Another notorious kill pen sends the better horses to this location so that their name is not involved. Notorious, not in a good way. They should get a better manager.


----------



## Mini Horses

Wanna buy a 4x4 wd, 2021 "XYZ" tractor, with FEL, bush hog, disc, backhoe..$5K.  free delivery.  Divorce happens!     Wire $    text, UBETCHA!

Kinda fun?   Bait?


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> Wanna buy a 4x4 wd, 2021 "XYZ" tractor, with FEL, bush hog, disc, backhoe..$5K.  free delivery.  Divorce happens!     Wire $    text, UBETCHA!
> 
> Kinda fun?   Bait?


Sounds like bait for catching stupid people!


----------



## Baymule

I am dying laughing. The Sheriff of Trinity County has a Facebook page. He posts mug shots of people who got arrested, events and just things in general. He posted about a guy with a warrant that ran from a traffic stop, was chased into Trinity County, where he ditched the car and ran in the woods. They called in TDC (Texas Department of Corrections--read that as prison) tracking dogs. The dogs got on the suspect's trail and the chase was on. Sheriff made dry comments about the dog pack being the only dog pack in the state that do not "catch their target"  and that they are the only dog pack that will not bite.  They are trained to bark and chase, so the officers can locate the suspect and catch them. Well, this guy took a collar off a friendly little beagle and gagged the dog, buckled the collar behind it's head, so it couldn't bark. This was a felony 3 offense, Assault On A Public Servant.  All this happened in October of 2021.

Today this guy was sentenced for 3 years for Assault on a Public Servant. (the dog) Charges are still pending for running from the law and he was wanted in Harris county (Houston) for Indecency With a Child Sexual Contact, that he still has to go to court for. As backed up as cases are in Houston, it may be the 3 years before his case comes up. I'm thinking that at least the parents of the child this guy sexually assaulted can take satisfaction that he is in prison now.......for assaulting a dog. 

https://www.facebook.com/TrinityCountySheriff 

In other Trinity County news....... there will be an auction Saturday at the "Y" which is a fork in the road where two highways split, just outside of Groveton. This auction consists of old county office furniture, retired county vehicles, and county computers. The sheriff seizes the property of drug dealers, so there are a half dozen or so vehicles, assortments of tools, a house (grow house). I remember when they made that bust. The sheriff made a video telling all about it and showing the inside of the grow house. There is all kids of stuff in this auction, a friend is going, I might go too. 

Same day and location, there is the first annual Apple Springs Crawfish Cook off. Buy a $20 armband and eat all you want.  There will be a water slide and bounce house for the kids and live music.

I might add that the "Y" is the location for the 4-H and FFA Fair, but is simply referred to as the "Y". 

Our Sherriff is all about his community and hosts a Sheriff's Breakfast once a month, donations only. All donations go to a scholarship fund for kids to go to trade schools. 

The Sheriff's posts about arrests make me laugh. Another recent one was as he put it, a "meth monkey" that kept calling 911 for the Sheriff's Department to come to his house and get the people out of the walls. People kept talking and trying to break in the house. The sheriff put his cell phone on video, explaining to the general public how the department spent their time. He never showed the young man's face, but recorded the whole conversation. the house turned out to be a real small camp trailer. There were no people in the walls or trying to break in. The young man was on probation and not supposed to be doing drugs or alcohol. He got arrested for abuse of 911. The sheriff explained to the man that while he was calling in about people in the walls, somebody else could be trying to call with a real emergency, like a heart attack or drowning. 

This guy puts it all out there. Other Sheriff's have Facebook pages, but nowhere near as entertaining as this one.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> HE is a FFA teacher


Failure Farmers of America??



Devonviolet said:


> Baymule called me today


Hi Devon!!!!!



Simpleterrier said:


> Then was told we have to make weight not be born after date to show dairy market wether. And must have scrapies tags. Asked everyone how to get tags no one knew.


Wait, these people told you you need scrapies tags but don't know where to get them? Where did THEY get them????


----------



## Mini Horses

Did RE agent get any answers from title co?  🤔


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule,  go to the sherriff's auction at the "Y".... seized vehicles and older county cars, and all that sort of stuff,  go cheap most times..  get a cheap vehicle to drive around and keep the truck for the necessary trips... feed etc....


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> Did RE agent get any answers from title co?  🤔


Yup. FINALLY. They won’t issue title insurance without a survey. That is still 3 weeks out. They have known this for TWO MONTHS. Then WHY reset the closing date to yesterday, and not tell us that’s what they are waiting on? Stupid. We are getting the survey as fast as we can. Have to take a number and wait, surveys have been taking 3 months to get done.


----------



## Baymule

Ok, got a supposedly firm date for survey to be completed. June 20. 

Sellers are ok with me going ahead and putting up fence and pens for sheep and dogs. I won’t move them until I move, but that will give me a head start. I’ll go Sunday and get 4x4’s for skids to build cow panel hoop huts for sheep shelters. I’ll build 2. 1 for weaned ewe lambs, 1 for Ringo and his ewes. I’ll build them on site. Sheba and Sentry will be with sheep. I’ll make a place for Cooper the new ram. 

Looks like I’ll be moving my surgery date again. I refuse to work at moving right up to my knee replacement surgery. 

Sellers offered to rent the house to me until closing. I’m turning that down. It goes against my grain to pay rent on my future house. These are good people, but a tad on the greedy side. Their mindset is if they have something, it’s worth a whole lot of money. They offered me 2 very small portable buildings for $4,000. One of them had the bottom rotted out. I wouldn’t have it if it was free. It’s in that bad of shape. LOL I politely refused and they had to move them. So whatever figure they have in their fantasy world for rent, I’m not paying it. I’ll put my money in T-posts and wait for June after the 20th.


----------



## rachels.haven

Baymule said:


> Ok, got a supposedly firm date for survey to be completed. June 20.
> 
> Sellers are ok with me going ahead and putting up fence and pens for sheep and dogs. I won’t move them until I move, but that will give me a head start. I’ll go Sunday and get 4x4’s for skids to build cow panel hoop huts for sheep shelters. I’ll build 2. 1 for weaned ewe lambs, 1 for Ringo and his ewes. I’ll build them on site. Sheba and Sentry will be with sheep. I’ll make a place for Cooper the new ram.
> 
> Looks like I’ll be moving my surgery date again. I refuse to work at moving right up to my knee replacement surgery.
> 
> Sellers offered to rent the house to me until closing. I’m turning that down. It goes against my grain to pay rent on my future house. These are good people, but a tad on the greedy side. Their mindset is if they have something, it’s worth a whole lot of money. They offered me 2 very small portable buildings for $4,000. One of them had the bottom rotted out. I wouldn’t have it if it was free. It’s in that bad of shape. LOL I politely refused and they had to move them. So whatever figure they have in their fantasy world for rent, I’m not paying it. I’ll put my money in T-posts and wait for June after the 20th.


Be careful about putting in fence. They will have that too once it's on their property unless you have a contract. 

It sounds like on the horses it's just not the right time or you're not well connected enough (or both!).


----------



## Mini Horses

Can you bribe the surveyor?     next question -- how did they parcel this out without a survey to record it?   To subdivide "the powers that be" require this, as well as meeting any zoning concerns.   This should already be a part of it all.  If so, that solves your problems.  If NOT, you better check the zoning regs before you build anything, to be sure this won't get worse.  . As in, sub division not acceptable......just know this may not have been done.🤔🤫😳.   FIRST THING MONDAY!!!  Check division legality.

The agent should have checked it all before taking a listing!

As @rachels.haven says, do not fence it for them!  If it blows, once part of land, no longer yours.

So sorry for all this.


----------



## Baymule

I’m not too worried about running enough wire to make a sheep lot. I’m going to build two hoop huts on skids. It will save me having to haul them over there. 

@Mini Horses Peggy (seller) did a Google earth overlay for a general idea of the 25 acres. Everything is an established fence line except for one span. That’s where it will be adjusted to be 25 acres. 
No subdivision. Nobody would be that stupid, to put a subdivision on a gravel road. There is land available on paved roads for that. 

I’m not worried about this deal falling apart. I’m not backing out. If they did, they would have to start all over. They are about half crazy now, with the delays. They sure don’t want to start all over. 

Another realtor brought a man to see the 40 acres across the road that they own and are selling. Man insisted that he wanted the land with the double wide on it. Peggy said it is sold. Man argued, screaming at her. His realtor pulled it up on her cell phone to show him it’s pending. He had a wall eyed fit and insisted on seeing it anyway. Peggy cussed him and said it already belongs to someone else. LOL LOL They had a big screaming fight! 

I’m not worried. It’s mine.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> I’m not too worried about running enough wire to make a sheep lot. I’m going to build two hoop huts on skids. It will save me having to haul them over there.
> 
> @Mini Horses Peggy (seller) did a Google earth overlay for a general idea of the 25 acres. Everything is an established fence line except for one span. That’s where it will be adjusted to be 25 acres.
> No subdivision. Nobody would be that stupid, to put a subdivision on a gravel road. There is land available on paved roads for that.
> 
> I’m not worried about this deal falling apart. I’m not backing out. If they did, they would have to start all over. They are about half crazy now, with the delays. They sure don’t want to start all over.
> 
> Another realtor brought a man to see the 40 acres across the road that they own and are selling. Man insisted that he wanted the land with the double wide on it. Peggy said it is sold. Man argued, screaming at her. His realtor pulled it up on her cell phone to show him it’s pending. He had a wall eyed fit and insisted on seeing it anyway. Peggy cussed him and said it already belongs to someone else. LOL LOL They had a big screaming fight!
> 
> I’m not worried. It’s mine.


Glad they have your back!

Hope the nasty man doesn't become your neighbor.


----------



## Baymule

I’m moving slow this morning. Slept until 7! Have fed sheep, let Anatolians out to potty, I’ll have to put them back up. Going to Sheriffs auction for entertainment, have a guy coming at 3 to look at work to be done on sons house. On second cup of coffee, need to get something to eat before I get out of here. 

Friends met me halfway between our towns yesterday at Whataburger for a late lunch. They didn’t want me alone on my birthday without BJ. Very simple, but we had a great time.


----------



## Margali

@Baymule  🎉  🎉 🎂 HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU 🎂🎉🎉


----------



## Mike CHS

Add my belated Happy Birthday!


----------



## Finnie

Baymule said:


> Another realtor brought a man to see the 40 acres across the road that they own and are selling. Man insisted that he wanted the land with the double wide on it. Peggy said it is sold. Man argued, screaming at her. His realtor pulled it up on her cell phone to show him it’s pending. He had a wall eyed fit and insisted on seeing it anyway. Peggy cussed him and said it already belongs to someone else. LOL LOL They had a big screaming fight!



What is wrong with people?!! 
If a potential buyer treated me that way, I wouldn’t sell ANY land to him!


Alaskan said:


> Glad they have your back!
> 
> Hope the nasty man doesn't become your neighbor.


Amen! That is the last thing our Baymule needs. What she needs, is another Robert neighbor.


----------



## Finnie

And happy belated birthday, Bay! 🎉


----------



## Alaskan

Happy birthday!

I sure hope you get some great goodies at the auction!


----------



## Baymule

I went, met a friends and some friends of his that he told about the auction. I did not register as a buyer. There wasn’t a danged thing there that I was sweating to have. We had a good time, it was fun. Trustee inmates carried the items around for people to see, deputies were spotters. Bidding inched up by a dollar. Some items went up by 5-10 dollars. 

A Kubota ATV that didn’t run and had flat tires went for $1500.  My friend bought a Dodge truck that didn’t run for $1300. Top selling vehicle was a retired Sheriff’s Ford Explorer for $10,00  Then the house was auctioned off for $37,000. It was a drug house seizure. It brought $19,000 at the last auction, but they had to return the money to the buyers because the Sheriffs department couldn’t provide a title. They got all that cleared up, had a title and it sold. It’s in a neighborhood where average sales price is $40,000. 

Cheap entertainment, didn’t cost me a thing. Hahaha


----------



## messybun

Baymule said:


> I’m moving slow this morning. Slept until 7! Have fed sheep, let Anatolians out to potty, I’ll have to put them back up. Going to Sheriffs auction for entertainment, have a guy coming at 3 to look at work to be done on sons house. On second cup of coffee, need to get something to eat before I get out of here.
> 
> Friends met me halfway between our towns yesterday at Whataburger for a late lunch. They didn’t want me alone on my birthday without BJ. Very simple, but we had a great time.
> 
> View attachment 91415


Happy birthday!


----------



## farmerjan

Happy Birthday also!!!!!


----------



## farmerjan

@Mini Horses  and I did the same "cheap entertainment" thing today.  Met at the Poultry swap... walked around and looked.  Didn't see anything I needed nor did she.  Don't think there were as many there as last year... it was WET..... had about 1 or 2 inches of downpours last night and it was sprinkly/misty .  We quit about noon, and it lightly rained most of the way home for me....
Had a nice day but it was chilly....


----------



## Baymule

Sometimes the best days are when you go do something with a friend. It doesn’t have to be a big thing, life’s pleasures are the simple things.


----------



## Mini Horses

We both needed a diversion from our "routine".  This was an enjoyable treat for us...   

Weather good for my trip home.  Then windy and now it's steady raining!  Didn't need more rain. 🙄


----------



## Ridgetop

Happy Mother's Day to everyone.  

Waiting for another 2 months is a pain!


----------



## Bruce

Happy belated birthday Bay!!!!


----------



## Hideaway Pines

Happy belated birthday and Mother's day... I will reach out to you by text here soon... been thinking of you and wondering how you are doing. Blessings,


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Hi Devon!!!!!


Hi Bruce!!!     Good to see you! I haven’t forgotten y’all.  Life has been crazy and we have been busy with goats.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Devonviolet ... Busy or not. We miss ya!! 🤗


----------



## Devonviolet

Mini Horses said:


> Busy or not. We miss


Awww! Thanks Mini!  I think of y’all often, in fact a while back, Bay and I were talking about you.


----------



## Bruce

Uh oh, they are talking about you behind your back!


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Uh oh, they are talking about you behind your back!


Well, if it makes you feel any better - it was all good!


----------



## Mini Horses

Whew!!


----------



## Baymule

Yesterday evening, I came in, took a shower and ate my supper. I left Sheba and Sentry out a little later. I always put them in the sheep lot at night, living on this busy highway, I don't trust the fences on each side. I put on shorts, I almost never wear shorts, my environment is not friendly to shorts. Recently bought flip flops for a trip to Galveston, so I had on those too. Sheba and Sentry took one look at me and exploded barking, snarling hackles raised, on full alert. I got close and said, "Momma's got legs!" When they heard my voice, they stopped barking, wagging their tails and happy to see me. They have never seen me in shorts or else I've got some really ugly, scary legs.


----------



## Mini Horses

Windy!  Cool 55 feels more like 50, at best!   I sure liked my upper 70s last week a whole lot better -- even with the rain!     last week shorts, now back to long johns.

Today I'm adding fence to back portion of a chicken area....to divide the apple trees off.  I want to let the goats eat this new high grass, rather than bush hog it!!  Of course, even with all the awesome growth, they'd go straight for those trees!!☹️.  So have posts to pound and fence to add.  When I planted those a couple years ago, seemed like a good place. .  Now I don't want to mow???  Well, don't want to waste this grass for sure.

I've also decided it will make a good area to wean kids.  There's shelter other than  coops and 1/2 ac good graze plus the tree area.  The trees are fenced individually, kids can't stand and reach over, so all good....those does can reach high! 

I actually milked a doe yesterday.   She's a FF with a lovely single doe kid, who seems to feel only one side has milk. 🙄.  Mom got stuck in a fence, I took advantage and emptied her before releasing.  It's about third time I've milked her but, she's not real happy with the idea.😊.  This week is separate kids at night week.  Yet another set up.


----------



## Baymule

Always something to do on a farm. I’m building Trip and Carson a new pen. They aren’t going to like it but I’m beyond caring. Right now they have access to a back room addition that was done wrong and the roof joinery leaks. Mr Trip has taken it upon himself to pee on the concrete and my gas grill. I mop, Clorox and clean the concrete. It stinks, they stink, I cannot take another couple of months of this! Trip has literally pissed me off. I have to come up with a shelter for them.


----------



## Blue Sky

You have my sympathy. I was on the Coffee thread grumbling about our Sellers leave-timeline. I deleted most of it. Blah blah move in August. Blah blah Blah blah move in August in Texas (been there done that). What helps me is a quote from John Rhys-Davies (was Gimli in LOTR movies amongst other things) “Want to make God laugh?
Say you have a plan.”  He was not being mean spirited, just the dry British humor. Maybe he should be John Wrys-Davies.


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> “Want to make God laugh?
> Say you have a plan.”


Yeppers


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> Well, if it makes you feel any better - it was all good!


Well that goes without saying! 



Baymule said:


> They have never seen me in shorts or else I've got some really ugly, scary legs.


Face it Bay, not every woman got Betty Grable's legs. Plus who knows what her legs would have looked like at your age, she died at 57. The dogs may have barked at her too.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> I put on shorts, I almost never wear shorts, my environment is not friendly to shorts. Recently bought flip flops for a trip to Galveston, so I had on those too. Sheba and Sentry took one look at me and exploded barking, snarling hackles raised, on full alert. I got close and said, "Momma's got legs!"


I put on a big ol' floppy straw hat a couple days ago.  OMG - it was the first time my own LGDs have looked scary to me.  They came toward me and the goats ran like hell the other way, lol.  But, as soon as I spoke you could see the dogs look so embarrassed.   Hilarious!


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> I put on a big ol' floppy straw hat a couple days ago.  OMG - it was the first time my own LGDs have looked scary to me.  They came toward me and the goats ran like hell the other way, lol.  But, as soon as I spoke you could see the dogs look so embarrassed.   Hilarious!


That’s when you bend halfway over, swing your arms from side to side and send them into an even bigger frenzy! LOL


----------



## Mike CHS

All of our ewes recognize me no matter what I have on but I discovered that Cooper doesn't like any change.  A couple of weeks ago I had on shorts and short sleeve shirt for the first time in a couple of months and he wouldn't come anywhere near me.  I started talking to him and he figured it out plus he can't resist me when I have the brush in my hand.  He will come right up and turn sideways so I can comb his back and beard.


----------



## Baymule

I’ll remember that! Cooper doesn’t like anything to change. Me wearing shorts sure blew my dogs mind! Hahaha


----------



## Baymule

Thursday I was going to work on the dog pen to make it bigger for Trip and Carson. I went to the shipping container to get the T-post puller, tripped and did a full face plant on the floor. I banged my good knee, elbow, lip and forehead. I cried. I cussed. I got up and limped to the house and had a pity party. I sat in recliner rest of the day eating Advil and rubbing knee with Arnicare. 

Friday I went to Galveston to help a friend cater a wedding. She had another friend help her, who brought her 2 sisters and a dog. Another friend did the baking, the bride wanted cupcakes instead of the traditional wedding cake and that friend showed up with her husband, 5 boys and a dog. My friend Sarah has a 20 year old autistic daughter, so that made 8 adults, 5 boys and with Sarah's 2 dogs, total of 4 dogs, all in a smallish 3 bedroom Air B&B with ONE bathroom! It was a ZOO! I just did a whole lot of sitting outside on the porch. 

Saturday morning we went to the beach house to get set up for the reception. The kitchen was 3 flights of stairs up, house was up on stilts for hurricane water surges. We cooked, got set up and the wedding was on the beach. We stayed until 1:00 and went back to Air B&B, got kids, extra adults, couple of dogs and went to the beach. 

Sarah's daughter, Lauren, was scared of the water and refused to go near it. I told her the way to get over being scared was to face her fears, so let's just get out toes wet. She put a vise grip on my hand and we stuck our toes in the water. The waves rolling and out messed with her equilibrium, she had her other arm flung out for balance and was wobbling like a toddler. She chattered away the whole time, and finally got ankle deep. 

Lauren loves to watch Baywatch reruns on TV and is impressed with lifeguards. She was excited to see a real lifeguard tower and couldn't stop talking about it, so I took her to the tower to talk to a real live lifeguard. That made her real happy, and then because a lifeguard was on watch, she started having fun. She did her "Baywatch dives" which was jumping into the waves. Then she went up on the beach to do a "Baywatch run" running into the water where I stood knee deep and grabbing my arm. Over and over and over, she was having a ball. 

Then she ran from the water to the lifeguard tower. I followed to see what was up. She was telling a different lifeguard that there was a snake in the water. I don't know what she saw, but she was convinced that she saw a snake. I told her to go tell her mom about the snake. Then I explained to the young man about her situation.

Lauren and I went back in the water, but not where she saw that snake! LOL The lifeguard came up,  holding a plastic grocery bag down at his side, looked like it had sand in the bottom. He told Lauren, "I want to shake your hand! I caught that snake! I got him and everybody is safe now, thanks to you!" What a beautiful thing for him to do! She was thrilled and convinced herself that she was a hero for saving everybody from the snake. Back in the water she went. We never got over knee deep, but that girl had the time of her life. For me, it was the best part of the whole trip. 

Then round everybody up and back to the very small house. Showers, changed clothes and went to eat. Found a place where the locals go, a fish market. You buy, we fry. You can buy seafood to take home, or for an upcharge, they will fry it for you. There was no indoor air conditioned dining. It was covered eating area, 2 stories, out over the water with a nice breeze blowing through and picnic tables. Sarah and I shared a whole sea bass, a pound of shrimp, oysters and gator bites. It was good. That place was packed with families. Food was served on a cafeteria type tray with styrofoam plates and napkins on the tables. A different experience than the usual high priced fancy tourist trap kind of place. 



















Back to the house, adults sat out on the porch, kids got the TV inside and dogs all got potty walks. Then up Sunday morning and all went home.


----------



## Baymule

Good news on the farm! The 40 acres across the road, owned by same sellers is sold. They are bringing a surveyor out of Tyler and if he gets to survey my parcel, he will give us both a better price. Better than what price, I don't know, nor do I care. The sellers have decided to let him survey their remaining piece of property, so that's a 3 in one. I spoke to the surveyor today and he'll have me a price 1:00 tomorrow. 

Ready for the BEST part?  drumroll please!





The survey will be ready and DONE in 3 weeks!!!! 

That sure beats the heck out of maybe, MAYBE 6 more weeks, but probably 8 more weeks. Or maybe...........longer.


----------



## Blue Sky

@Baymule  thank you for the mini vacation. Your post came at the right moment to help decompress from the day’s surprises.


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> @Baymule  thank you for the mini vacation. Your post came at the right moment to help decompress from the day’s surprises.


And you sure had a day too! Glad I could give you a smile. 

After the last 8 months, I sure needed a fun weekend, even if it was 13 people and 4 dogs stuffed into a small house with one bathroom! Hahaha! Gee, at least the dogs didn’t use the toilet, that would have made the line longer!


----------



## Blue Sky

Snake bitten tongue is vet’s opinion. Hang on. These are ugly. If you suspect anaphylaxis move fast to the vet. Know where your emergency vet is. She went from normal to this in about 15 minutes. She’s mildly sedated so she’ll leave her tongue alone. She’s had steroids but can’t have more. Gonna be a long night but, but we’ll get through it.


----------



## Blue Sky

Also. Figure out restraint for large dog in a small car. Some Semi truck driver is telling a story about two blonde bitches fighting in a Nissan, swerving all over the road. Don’t be them.


----------



## Mini Horses

So sad.  I'm certain it's annoying to her, as well as dangerous!  Hoping it resolves soon. 

Bay, glad you had a fun weekend with people to share it!   Now, pls take a few days and rest those legs!  Take pain med actions, relax, and let things heal.  When there's only "you" to do, you have to allow yourself this luxury.  Yes. I speak from experience.  Do minimal have to stuff, gently work back into it.    .  You'll have plenty of days to overwork later. 🤣


----------



## Baymule

That’s good advice @Mini Horses ……… for someone else. LOL I sat around Sunday after I got home and yesterday. Today I get a haircut and meet a friend in Lufkin for lunch, then go with her to doctor for a second mammogram. They have found a mass. Her husband is in Houston undergoing intensive therapy for a work injury and can’t go with her. Im not letting her go alone. Maybe he can be there for test results, if not, I will. 

Tomorrow morning I’m gone EARLY. Since I haven’t changed my driver’s license yet, I’m going to Lindale to vote in a run off election. Then swinging by the surveyors office to pay him, then the REAL reason— going to pick up 3 yearling registered ewes! Then come home!


----------



## Baymule

@Blue Sky how is she this morning?


----------



## Mike CHS

Congratulations on bringing the new ewes home!


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> @Blue Sky how is she this morning?


I posted more details on Coffee but quick version is better. Tongue much smaller. I will exhale when she gets a good drink of water.


----------



## farmerjan

Feel so bad for you and for the dog @Blue Sky .  Glad to hear the tongue is smaller and can understand your concern.  It does sound like a snake bite for the very reasons you suggested.  I admire your quick response and reaction which undoubtedly saved her life.  I hope that she can drink soon so you know she is really on the road to complete recovery, but the stiffness/wooden tongue appearance may take a week to completely go away.  Best of thoughts for her continued recovery.


----------



## Blue Sky

farmerjan said:


> Feel so bad for you and for the dog @Blue Sky .  Glad to hear the tongue is smaller and can understand your concern.  It does sound like a snake bite for the very reasons you suggested.  I admire your quick response and reaction which undoubtedly saved her life.  I hope that she can drink soon so you know she is really on the road to complete recovery, but the stiffness/wooden tongue appearance may take a week to completely go away.  Best of thoughts for her continued recovery.


She drank and ate this morning. What a relief. Still raspy breathing and tired but the tongue/swallow works.


----------



## Margali

@Blue Sky I'm so glad she'd doing better!

The one ticket I really should have gotten and didn't was rushing my dog to vet when she ate a bunch of bees. I was doing 50 in 30 zone but still obeying the lights. I didn't even see him following me I was so worried about Umbra. Cop left me a warning and wish for dog to be okay on my car.


----------



## Finnie

What I want to know is, who bought the 40 acres?


----------



## farmerjan

Sure hope it wasn't the jerk that was trying to give the seller the hard time...


----------



## Mini Horses

If it was the jerk, hey -- something for Bay to work over


----------



## Baymule

It wasn’t the jerk. That’s about all I know. Realtor said they are going to build a big house. 

I picked up 3 registered ewes today. They are in a pen away from the other sheep. They are wary but not bounce off the wire crazy. They have hay, water and I fed them. They were interested in the feed, when I backed off they came up and ate. They are 1 year old, couple of weeks of separation and they belong to Ringo. 2 are white, 1 is brown.


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> It wasn’t the jerk. That’s about all I know. Realtor said they are going to build a big house.
> 
> I picked up 3 registered ewes today. They are in a pen away from the other sheep. They are wary but not bounce off the wire crazy. They have hay, water and I fed them. They were interested in the feed, when I backed off they came up and ate. They are 1 year old, couple of weeks of separation and they belong to Ringo. 2 are white, 1 is brown.
> 
> View attachment 91562


They look nice.


----------



## Baymule

Update on the survey or lack thereof:

The already scheduled survey at the 20th to 30th of June,completed,  cost will be $3250. 

The new surveyor bid to be completed June 14th, has come in at $10,000. And this was a group discount? 

Sigh…….. guess I’ll be waiting until end of June. 

Difference in cost, local surveyor has done surveys in that immediate area before and knows it well. 

New surveyor from Tyler is not familiar with the area and wants to go back and re-survey the entire piece of property, over 100 acres, then carve out my 25 acres. Uhh….. Nope.


----------



## Blue Sky

Sorry you have to wait. We are doing a hurry up and wait with road work. Also had septic checked (house inspector doesn’t do septic) yikes that tank needs pumping. (New place).  Imma hoping we are done with surprises. Bet not though. I want to pass my own place along in the best possible shape. And  I’m going to find a certain snake. I have a pretty good idea where to look.


----------



## Alaskan

Blue Sky said:


> Sorry you have to wait. We are doing a hurry up and wait with road work. Also had septic checked (house inspector doesn’t do septic) yikes that tank needs pumping. (New place).  Imma hoping we are done with surprises. Bet not though. I want to pass my own place along in the best possible shape. And  I’m going to find a certain snake. I have a pretty good idea where to look.


Sorry to add to the freak out list... but an overfull septic can cause sediment to travel to the leach field and reduce it's life.

Depending on the kind of leach field ya have.


----------



## Baymule

Inspectors have a longer list of what they DON'T inspect, then what they DO inspect. And I paid $475 for a touchy-feely happy report of pretty much nothingness. If you really want to find out what is right/wrong with a house, get an expert, in all the various trades associated with the housing industry--and nobody does that. It's just a paper for the lender to turn loose of the money and approve the loan. And the buyer may know something, but shuts up in order to get the loan so they can fix it later. Or if it is a glaring "wrong" then it may get written into the contract, so many days to fix it and the loan is approved. It's all a game.


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> Inspectors have a longer list of what they DON'T inspect, then what they DO inspect. And I paid $475 for a touchy-feely happy report of pretty much nothingness. If you really want to find out what is right/wrong with a house, get an expert, in all the various trades associated with the housing industry--and nobody does that. It's just a paper for the lender to turn loose of the money and approve the loan. And the buyer may know something, but shuts up in order to get the loan so they can fix it later. Or if it is a glaring "wrong" then it may get written into the contract, so many days to fix it and the loan is approved. It's all a game.


Sad but true...


----------



## Blue Sky

Alaskan said:


> Sorry to add to the freak out list... but an overfull septic can cause sediment to travel to the leach field and reduce it's life.
> 
> Depending on the kind of leach field ya have.


Leach field may cut us a break. It’s in red sandy soil doesn’t appear in trouble now. We’ve fixed leach field issues before. Still don’t want them though.


----------



## Baymule

Just paid for the survey. They acted a little irritated but I don’t care. They would have preferred that I wait until closing. Too bad.


----------



## Margali

Baymule said:


> Inspectors have a longer list of what they DON'T inspect, then what they DO inspect. And I paid $475 for a touchy-feely happy report of pretty much nothingness.


It's all robbery. I had to pay $660 for an appraisal on RAW land. 22 pages to prove it's not a toxic waste dump or next to one.


----------



## Alaskan

Just wow


----------



## Baymule

Son found 7' and 6' T-posts 90 miles away of Facebook marketplace last night, for $4. He contacted him, got a reply and the guy said he'd be available after 8:00 this morning. So we hooked up the trailer and went to go get a bunch of them. Got down there, at the bottom of the ad, it was $4 for the 6' and $6 for the 7'. Son apologized for not scrolling past the pictures, but really it was an honest mistake. The guy thought they were a real bargain at $6 because they are $2-3 more at the big box store. We told him the chain of stores that we shop at has 7'T-posts for $6.99 and for a dollar more, we'd just go buy new ones. Plus if you buy in quantity, you get a 5% discount. In disbelief, he dialed the local store and asked what discount was on 75 or more 7' T-posts and we heard the lady say 15%. We told the guy we couldn't buy used T-posts for more than we could go buy brand new ones and left. That guy was not happy. I couldn't resist, I told him, "Looks like you shop at the wrong store."

15%!!!  We never heard of that chain of stores putting that kind of discount on T-posts, only 5%, so we went there. On the way, I called the same store chain in my area and was told 5%. No 15%. Heck yeah! Found the lady he called and she said 15%. Another cashier said plus you get the 5%, it comes up automatically. Our next words were, HOW MANY DO YOU HAVE?  Then, WE'LL TAKE THEM! She rang them up, the 5% discount popped up, then she manually entered the 15% discount.

So 7' T-posts, green with the reflective top and 1.25 pounds per foot, came in at $5.64 each.       

Don't worry about the mule, just load the wagon! 

I think I now have enough T-posts to fence, cross fence, garden trellis posts and decorate with them just because I like them so much. Son says I'll probably need more. Eh.


----------



## Margali

What store?!


----------



## farmerjan

YEAH... WHAT STORE?????


----------



## Baymule

A popular tractor store  "out here" in a small town close to Houston. Not saying the name, you figure it out. Now mind you, I called stores in Crockett and Lufkin and there is no 15% discount. There is a 5% discount on 400 or more. I've never heard of such a deep discount. I don't know what was going on--didn't ask! Son was prepared to argue in case she changed her mind, because that is what she said over the phone, but with a smile, she said there is a 15% on 200 or more. 200 is a bundle. Online website plainly states bulk price is 5% discount each on 400 or more. She applied both. 

I have NO idea what was going on there, didn't care. I'm bumfuzzled over the whole thing. Son and I smiled, not believing our ears, I paid and we couldn't get outside and get them loaded up fast enough. I bought 600, 3 bundles. That sounds like a lot, if I have any left over, son has land in Houston County, they will get used. Termites don't eat them, cover them and they will stay brand new. I plan on putting in permanent rotational pastures, with a lane or lanes radiating outwards from the barn. 

@Margali I looked up stores in your area, every one of them also states online website bulk price of 400 or more is a discount of 5% each. I did not call them. I only called the 2 stores here in my area. NO 15% DISCOUNT.  At 5%, the price is $6.64 and THAT is a good price. I have no idea where that lady got her 15% from. But we durn sure made like a bread truck and hauled buns to get there and buy T-posts!

Even at $6.99 for a 7' T-post with a 5% discount on 400 or more, it is still the cheapest price I have found.  The guy with the used 7' posts was going off Home Depot prices. He thought $6  for his used T-posts was a deal! Ummmm........ NOPE! He called the store to check us out, probably thought we were lying to get him to come down on his price and we heard what the lady said. Couldn't get there fast enough!


----------



## Mini Horses

THAT  was a great deal!!!   You'll need every one with all that acreage...to perimeter and cross fence, pens, garden, etc.  👍👍


----------



## Alaskan

A dream fantasy come true!!!!


----------



## Mike CHS

It may be a long time before you see prices like that again unless things settle down.  Friends were over this afternoon to pick up some eggs and he said he just paid a little over $12,000 to fertilize his farm where in the past, the same amount of fertilizer cost $4,000.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> It may be a long time before you see prices like that again unless things settle down.  Friends were over this afternoon to pick up some eggs and he said he just paid a little over $12,000 to fertilize his farm where in the past, the same amount of fertilizer cost $4,000.


That is insane. But it ain’t going to get any better for a long time.


----------



## farmerjan

@Mike CHS , that is what we are seeing... 2-3x the cost to fertilize.  We spent more on the 15 acres of corn that we planted this year than on 20 acres last year...  and DS didn't put on what he normally does on the hay ground except the orchard grass... It is really really bad.....


----------



## Show Sebright

Everything is crazy here. 50lbs of grain is 30, 3 string bale of hay is 60! And to top it off we can’t even get more then a few t post here… they are sold out. Inflation hurts.


----------



## Baymule

Show Sebright said:


> Everything is crazy here. 50lbs of grain is 30, 3 string bale of hay is 60! And to top it off we can’t even get more then a few t post here… they are sold out. Inflation hurts.


Yes it does. Tighten your belt, its only getting started. Stock up on groceries because there will be higher prices than you have ever seen and shortages there too. If you don't grow a garden, it would be a good time to start one. If you need help, I'll be glad to assist you. Join the garden sister site www.theeasygarden.com I'm Baymule there too.


----------



## Baymule

I'm leaving around noon to go to San Antonio, will spend night with friend Sarah. Tuesday we are going to the Alamo, the shrine of Texas freedom, going to do the river walk, ride the boat and have a good time. Wednesday morning I'll be up early and go to Llano to pick up my 5 new ewes, then come home. I can't wait to see my new girls! I'll see y'all later!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I have no idea where that lady got her 15% from.


From her imagination? I hope your discount doesn't come out of her next paycheck!



Baymule said:


> The guy with the used 7' posts was going off Home Depot prices. He thought $6 for his used T-posts was a deal!


They were, compared to the current $11 price at HD! Of course he probably bought his (from who knows where) long ago for less than $6 and was making money on them. 

My local "chain tractor store" (which doesn't sell tractors  ) has the same $6.99/5% off each for 400 or more price you got. Yeah, let's skip the big box store for farm stuff. Maybe someone needing 2 to string up beans or something would buy those. Certainly not to fence a pasture.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> From her imagination? I hope your discount doesn't come out of her next paycheck!


 
Since several other employees were at the register and were agreeing with her, I don’t think so.


----------



## Bruce

Weird, no other stores are giving 20% discounts. Glad you made that find. Makes it worth all the gas you spent to go look at the used posts.


----------



## farmerjan

No discount of 15% plus the 5% bulk, around here... I asked too... Would have gotten the number needed just to have when DS starts rebuilding the fences on the farm... plus a few for me to use around here with the future fence.....


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> I'm leaving around noon to go to San Antonio, will spend night with friend Sarah. Tuesday we are going to the Alamo, the shrine of Texas freedom, going to do the river walk, ride the boat and have a good time. Wednesday morning I'll be up early and go to Llano to pick up my 5 new ewes, then come home. I can't wait to see my new girls! I'll see y'all later!


Oooooh... wave about there in Llano, that there is where my ancestors hailed from...  well... between Mason, Llano, and Castell.

That country always pulls at my heart strings.

Look out for porcupines!!!


----------



## Show Sebright

Baymule said:


> Yes it does. Tighten your belt, its only getting started. Stock up on groceries because there will be higher prices than you have ever seen and shortages there too. If you don't grow a garden, it would be a good time to start one. If you need help, I'll be glad to assist you. Join the garden sister site www.theeasygarden.com I'm Baymule there too.


We have a tiny yard. It’s like the size of a 2 car garage. We do have a garden going. We mostly do kale and tomatoes.  Hot peppers grow well here.


----------



## Baymule

The Alamo. 










The well. It’s real shallow, people toss money it it. It’s dry, wonder if it’s been filled in or being so shallow, it went dry. 









The long barracks. 













We ate at Joes Crab Shack on the River Walk. The San Antonio River winds through town. Both sides are lined with old and newish buildings, restaurants, hotels and such. 









We rode one of the boats down and back up the River and had a good time.


----------



## Show Sebright

Wow that looks so cool. I washed my lamb. He was very mad about it. How should I clean out his ears?


----------



## rachels.haven

Lovely travel log, Baymule. You traveled, so I don't have to.


----------



## Simpleterrier

Thanks for the pics @Baymule  I'd like to see it some day


----------



## Alaskan

Show Sebright said:


> Wow that looks so cool. I washed my lamb. He was very mad about it. How should I clean out his ears?


I would think just like a dog... Cotton balls, or small wipes

He looks WAY cleaner!


----------



## Baymule

Show Sebright said:


> Wow that looks so cool. I washed my lamb. He was very mad about it. How should I clean out his ears?


That’s quite a difference! So snowy white! Clean ears as @Alaskan said, with cotton swabs.


----------



## murphysranch

very cool pics. I saw the Alamo back in the 60's. The river walk wasn't even there. Someday I have to go back.


----------



## Baymule

I went to the ranch to pick up my ewes, right address, wrong people, no sheep. I got scammed out of my deposit. phone number no longer works. I feel real stupid. It's not anything I like to admit to, being made a fool of. It's never happened to me before and I can't even be mad about it, just disappointed in myself. Oh well. I'm gonna look on the bright side, it galvanized me to to go to San Antonio and visit my friends and I got to see some lovely country around Llano. I took some pictures since @Alaskan asked for pictures of where he was raised.


----------



## Baymule

@Alaskan these are for you. 





The rocky hills are huge granite boulders. Some of the creek bottoms were pink granite. Very pretty. 









Mesquite 









Prickly pear 









Scrub oaks 





Dry creek crossing with water gauge for flash floods


----------



## farmerjan

OMG @Baymule .  What a DA#N shame.  You need to report it to the police and to where you saw the ad for them.  Let them know that it was a scam... might help the next person to avoid it and might help them to get caught down the road.  
I am sure the people at that address were surprised and even dismayed at that too.  
There is so much of that going on nowadays... Sure hope the deposit wasn't too bad of a loss... although any amount is bad in general. 

I am so sorry... especially for those of us that try to do things decent and honest;  it hurts every one of us.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> I went to the ranch to pick up my ewes, right address, wrong people, no sheep. I got scammed out of my deposit. phone number no longer works. I feel real stupid. It's not anything I like to admit to, being made a fool of. It's never happened to me before and I can't even be mad about it, just disappointed in myself.


I am so sorry that happened to you!

Scams are everywhere!  DH got an invoice in his email the other day and was annoyed because it was for more money than he expected it to be. In fact, he "thought he remembered" cancelling the service from that company.  He got on the phone with them (using the number provided in the email) and they kept sending him to different websites to cancel.  The website they sent him to wasn't working but for 19.95 you could download the fix.  I told him to hang up!  Hang up - if it seems wrong - it probably is.

He had responded to that email using the number provided on the email.  I explained that that is a big no-no.  Whenever I receive an email like that I NEVER respond to the number provided in the email.  I go to the company's own website and cross reference the number and will use the number provided there.

The other clue - the email to respond to the BIG Company's email was a g-mail account.  Nope!


----------



## SA Farm

It’s awful how many scams are out there now. They’re constantly being reported and presented in my livestock FB groups.
A lot of people get taken by them. It’s the reason most people won’t send deposits anymore - and I don’t blame them. Makes me leary too


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> @Alaskan these are for you.
> 
> View attachment 91653
> 
> The rocky hills are huge granite boulders. Some of the creek bottoms were pink granite. Very pretty.
> 
> View attachment 91654
> 
> View attachment 91655
> 
> Mesquite
> 
> View attachment 91656
> 
> View attachment 91658
> 
> Prickly pear
> 
> View attachment 91657
> 
> View attachment 91659
> 
> Scrub oaks
> 
> View attachment 91660
> 
> Dry creek crossing with water gauge for flash floods
> 
> View attachment 91661


Marvelous country!  Thanks for the photos!

Brings out how "my" Texas is so different from "yours".  That dry dusty air...  and those huge rocks that soak up the sun....

Enchanted Rock is over there too... I love that place.  You can lay down on her and listen to her talk.

Did you see yourself a porcupine?


And talking off....

Ultra suck about the scam.


----------



## Baymule

@Alaskan Thanks. I did not see a porcupine! I saw a turn off to Enchanted Rock, but went past. The granite rock hills were ruggedly beautiful, the lacy filigree of the mesquite leaves, covering the spikes of thorns, flat pads of prickly pear, the twisty gnarled branches of the scrub oaks, all made for a eye catching landscape. 

I could live there, but I love my east Texas!


----------



## Mini Horses

Hey girl...any ridgetop updates?


----------



## Margali

@Baymule 😡 It sucks! I got scammed last fall. I found out Zelle has no fraud protection.


----------



## Baymule

Latest on @Ridgetop, she called me yesterday, a Katahdin auction was just ending and she wanted me to see it. By the time I got out of the sheep lot, in the house, turned on computer and waited FOREVER for the hot spot to connect, it was over, but she scrolled me up and down the list, all the NSIP points of interest, what they sold for and we discussed darn near every one. She may be down, but she ain't DOWN.    

Her husband came in the room to fuss at her to get back in bed and prop her leg up, he said she was not behaving herself. Don't surprise me. She went to her first outpatient therapy session, kinda a meet and greet, then on the next one, the real work will begin. She is already planning her next trip to Texas.


----------



## Baymule

Gonna try to not do much today, to give my banged up knee a rest. Not that I slow down much for it, I just drag it along and knee has no choice but to hang around and do whatever I'm doing. Evil knee gets back at me by hurting like he//.   

Tomorrow I'm invited to Lindale, to our old farm, for a graduation party. I'll spend the night and come home Sunday. I can't wait for the farm tour to see what they have done! They have been busy, making it theirs.


----------



## Finnie

That is so frustrating about the scam! Reporting it might not get any results, but it might help whatever authorities that investigate scams to get a lead. I would definitely report it to the website you found the ad on, your phone company and your local police (maybe they have a better idea of who to report it to.) Oh, and also report it to whatever payment method you used for the deposit.


Margali said:


> @Baymule 😡 It sucks! I got scammed last fall. I found out Zelle has no fraud protection.


Thank you for this. People ask me if I take Zelle, and I just say no. Our daughter uses it to pay us her part of the phone bill, but I don’t want to deal with using it for strangers. Now I have a good reason why not to.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yes, report it everywhere!!!   Maybe it will help stop such thieving crap.


I only use zelle between self, DD&DGD.  Find I can instantly move money between my 2 different banks, own accounts, for free...from home, by zelle.  Before the bank wanted a fee to do...and not instant!   Didn't want to pay a fee.

Been times when I've sent funds to DD to pick up something and bring home to me from her work.  👍. Time, gas saved!

But I don't use if I don't know you....it IS a convenient app sometimes.😊


----------



## Margali

I will only send a check direct from my bank for a deposit now. After I've verified as much as I can about the farm/ person in question. FYI, you can use county GIS or Appraisal District site to see the legal owner of an address.


----------



## Bruce

Margali said:


> I will only send a check direct from my bank for a deposit now.


wouldn't you still be out deposit money if it is a scam?


----------



## Margali

Bruce said:


> wouldn't you still be out deposit money if it is a scam?


Still a risk but less of one. A paper check can still be reversed or stopped due to fraud. Cashing it creates a papertrail that can be followed better by police. 

Also, I've never had a scammer say they accept a paper check. Several legit companies such as BlueStem Farms have.


----------



## Baymule

Started on outside of DS’s house yesterday. I went to Lufkin for supplies, fixed me and Chris lunch, then painted for 3 hours. My thought is to paint before Chris puts the boards up, so I’m not climbing ladders. Painted 2 boards this morning, then a pop up shower ran me inside where I washed dishes and started laundry. Sun is out now, steam is rising off the highway pavement. Oh joy. High of 91F today. My 2 boards got rained on, WTH, I’ll just turn them over and paint the other side.


----------



## Baymule

Got a lot done yesterday. I got ahead of Chris on painting so that he had enough to work with today. I just completed Trip and Carson’s new pen that I started on 3 weeks ago, when I splattered myself on the shipping container floor. Still limping on right knee, but it’s much better. I moved Trip and Carson to their new pen. That back room they were enjoying stinks to kingdom come. I’ll deal with it later. 

Resting knee for a few minutes, then I’ll fix us lunch.


----------



## Mini Horses

Ahhh, for the love of pain!   What we do for animals...     glad you're keeping in practice 

I'm about to go select the next milking doe candidate!  I love a good rodeo!!


----------



## Baymule

We got a lot done on son’s house this week. Chris took down plywood off east end gable and put up T1-11 siding. He had to take down the soffit boards. I set up a long extension ladder on 2 lawn chairs for my painting table. I painted the soffit boards. Chris cut the plywood he took down and cut into soffit boards for the west gable end, there weren’t any there. I painted them too. 






Chris worked on the west end of house before I moved in, putting up the T 1-11 siding. I painted and he put up trim boards. Soffit looks good under Eve of house too! 





I had Chris extend the AC drip pipe out further and put a 90 angle on it. Condensation was hitting the wall. 





This is east gable, all pretty now! 





Monday we start tearing down added on back room, robbing the plywood to make soffit for front of house, the rafters are open. Today I painted the soffit vents. If there isn’t enough plywood, I just happen to have 2 sheets of 1/4” in a shipping container in my lumber pile. LOL

Trip and Carson have a bigger pen now. I built them a make shift shelter with 2 panels from my round pen, a tarp, a plywood side to block sun and lots of zip ties. LOL


----------



## Bruce

Great progress on DS's house!


----------



## Mike CHS

The dogs seem satisfied and you are staying busy so all is well


----------



## Alaskan

Wow!  Great house project!  Looks so much better!!!


----------



## Baymule

I needed more of the cream colored paint, thought maybe 2 quarts. Gheesh! That was $20 per quart or $42 for a gallon! I got the gallon. 

Went to the farmers market in Lufkin, it was more market than farmers. I bought some yellow squash, green tomatoes, onions and a brownie. Lunch. Gonna have fried squash and fried green tomatoes for supper. Went to grocery store. Nearly $80 for not a whole lot. 

The farmers market had animal vendors. Lots of poultry, mostly chickens, then ducks and even turkeys and quail. Quite a few rabbits, some puppies and 3 Hereford hogs, weaned babies. They were so cute! 

It’s hot outside now. In recliner, under the AC.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> 3 Hereford hogs


Bacon seeds!!!


----------



## Baymule

There is a reason WHY I’m painting the boards before Chris puts them up—-so I don’t have to climb ladders and paint overhead!


----------



## Ridgetop

Better to paint them before installations.  To do high areas you need a paint sprayer.  We have one that we bought to spray paint the acoustical ceilings in our old apartment building.  Glad we have it now since the new house in TX has those acoustical ceilings.  I plan to scrape the living room ceiling since it is open to the kitchen but will leave the bedroom ceilings alone unless we decide to do some remodeling.  The problem with paint sprayers is that you have to add some sort of thinning liquid to the paint. Also the clean up is messy and you have to wear a Balaclava type head and face covering since there is so much back spray.  I prefer rollers.  One good thing about spraying the acoustic type ceilings is that if you don't smoke the paint job stays good for a couple of paint jobs on the rooms.

Looking good.  Can't wait to see how the back looks once the old room comes down.


----------



## Baymule

I painted soffit boards for the front of the house. I had 2 sheets of plywood in the shipping container and 2 pieces we scrapped from last week and Chris took down some plywood from that back addition that we are going to tear down. While he measured and cut them, I broomed, scraped and painted the back soffit. 









Then I painted the boards for the front soffit 





I’m tired! I made chicken and sausage gumbo yesterday. Supper!


----------



## Ridgetop

Adding sweat equity!!!


----------



## Baymule

Problem putting up the front soffit. Whoever DS had working on the house before put up the fascia board on practically even with the rafter ends. So when Chris put up the soffit board, it looked like this. 





The fascia board didn’t cover the edge of the soffit. The fascia board was put on with huge nails, in some places driven through the metal trim pieces as well. Taking it down would take several days and tear up the fascia and probably the metal trim too. The actual rafters are mostly above the fascia board, but some kind of support board (short piece) is not, so Chris is taking that off, cutting it and putting it back on. Where he has to, he’ll shave off some of the rafter. This is probably not a good description, but he’s making it work. 

Yesterday was the first day in 3 1/2 weeks since I fell in the shipping container and jammed my good knee, that I haven’t taken any Advil. I limped around but made it until 1, then quit. Wasn’t anything I could do except get in the way at that point anyway. LOL

Not much I can do today to help Chris, so maybe I’ll start cleaning out the back room for demolition.


----------



## Ridgetop

OMG!  Ripping out and repairing other people's DIY projects before you can do your renovations is always the most time-consuming part.  New construction is so much easier and quicker!


----------



## Baymule

Chris used his saws zall to trim the ends of the rafters. 





Looks good now!


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Chris used his saws zall to trim the ends of the rafters.
> 
> View attachment 91996
> 
> Looks good now!
> 
> View attachment 91995


I had no idea that there was such a big gap between the brick and the roof on a house!


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm looking at that, too Alaskan.  Strange.


----------



## murphysranch

Yeah, that doesn't make any sense. Why didn't the framing and the covering brick go up all the way to the soffit?


----------



## Bruce

'cause it was built by hacks?


----------



## Baymule

A 1x8 trim board covers the gap. The house was built correctly, it's just the "DIY remodelers" that screwed things up so bad. Then DS bought it and hired 2 different people to make the necessary corrections, and they screwed him over. 

MOMMA'S COME TO TOWN!! KICKING A$$ AND TAKING NAMES!!!     

Some friends came over a couple of days ago, he had been here before I got started on the house. He was amazed at the difference.


----------



## Baymule

I went to the Sheriff's breakfast this morning in Groveton. It's by donations only and the money goes to scholarships to trade schools for graduating seniors in Trinity County. At graduation a few weeks ago, 9 scholarships of $1,100 each were given out. I think that is pretty awesome that a sheriff cares that much about his county and the people in it. The food is donated and cooked by an electric construction company. I met some people and had a good time. 

Then back home, to hitch up the stock trailer. It took me a few tries, but I finally got it hooked up.

 I went to Alto, 50 miles away, to the Tractor Supply, for 10 rolls of sheep and goat wire. You have to buy 10 rolls to get the 5% discount. They only had 8 rolls, they tried to get the other 2 rolls from several different stores and they were out. So the manager said I could have the 5% discount anyway because they didn't have 10 rolls. So I asked if perhaps another store, like maybe Lufkin would have the wire, and if I bought the other 2 rolls there, would they give me the 5% discount? So the manager of the Alto store called the manager of the Lufkin store and he said yes, just show him the receipt from the Alto store. 

Now get this, the wire in Alto was priced at $349.99 per roll. It has gone up $100 since February of this year. It took a $90 hike, then a couple months ago, it went up another $10. I got to Lufkin and the wire was priced at $379.99   That's another $30 jump in the price!  The manager gave me the 5% discount, then the cashier rang it up. I commented on the price difference and asked the manager if he would honor the Alto store price and he did! 

I'm guessing that the Alto store had "old" stock (like maybe a couple of months old) and the Lufkin store had new stock-latest shipment. 

@Blue Sky Maybe you ought to start calling around to the TSC's in your area to see who still has the $349.99 price! This is getting ridiculous!

When I got back from Alto, I dropped the trailer, had to back it between 2 other trailers, THAT took more than a few tries! Then to Lufkin for the Ladies 50's Club Lunch. A bunch of old ladies born in the 50's get together once a month and have lunch. I was a regular social butterfly today! Inbetween driving miles and miles for freakin' sheep and goat wire!! After the lunch, I went to TSC and got the 2 rolls, then to Lowes for a new storm door on DS's house, then to fill up truck. That store was having problems with credit cards and debit cards. It refused my cards. So I went to the bank and got cash. I went back, waving money, dancing a little jig and singing "I've got MONEY, can I buy diesel now??" That young girl burst out laughing, she was having a hard day. People were mad and being rude. No point in that, it wasn't her fault. 

AND.......... BEST NEWS OF THE DAY........SURVEYORS WERE ON THE FARM TODAY!!!!


----------



## Mike CHS

Is that the Gaucho wire?


----------



## Baymule

It's OK Brand made in Oklahoma......... the name kinda gives it away......


----------



## Alaskan

Great update!


----------



## farmerjan

TSC does list OK wire as being available... but it is higher here, due to shipping.  Some of the stores do seem to carry it, down in the south western part of Va from what I can find on the websites... but whether they actually have it in stock is another thing. But the prices are the same as the Red brand.


----------



## Simpleterrier

I just looked sheep and goat fence is 459 for 330' at out tsc it not red brand or ok it was beakert or something like that


----------



## Baymule

Simpleterrier said:


> I just looked sheep and goat fence is 459 for 330' at out tsc it not red brand or ok it was beakert or something like that


The beakert is $100 higher here too. I bought a roll of the OK Brand when I put up fence here at son's house.  For $100 difference, I can't justify the cost.


----------



## Simpleterrier

Nevermind $339 for 330' roll of red brand just found it


----------



## farmerjan

Wish our Red Brand was "only" $339....


----------



## Baymule

I used my magnetic extending green ball thingys on Friday to hook up the trailer. They sure come in handy! 






This morning I backed my truck up to one of son’s trucks and pushed the 2 rolls of wire into his truck. 





And today I have no ambition. Going to Corpus Christi tomorrow, be back Thursday.


----------



## Ridgetop

After a week like that, better have DD, DSIL, and grandkids pamper you!  

Excited about the surveyors!  FINALLY!


----------



## Baymule

Eve had a Dorper sire. He gifted her with a heavy Matt of wool that doesn’t shed. She hates for me to mess with it. I usually run her through the chute, put a halter and lead rope on her and snub her up tight. Today I took a different approach. With a full belly, she laid down to ruminate. I sat down next to her with a pair of scissors and started snipping a tiny bit at a time. 

Her daughter, Cookie, stuck her head through the cow panel and helped. Cookie nibbled at the scissors and stuck her nose in everything. 









Ewenique wasn’t getting any attention so she pawed my leg with her hoof. I pushed her away and she came right back. Between Ewenique pawing at me for attention and Cookie nibbling on the scissors, I had lots of help. 

Eve looks like a squirrel on meth chewed her woolly mess off, but at least it’s an improvement. 





Cookie next to her mom.


----------



## Bruce

Seems like some shears would be of use!


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Eve had a Dorper sire. He gifted her with a heavy Matt of wool that doesn’t shed. She hates for me to mess with it. I usually run her through the chute, put a halter and lead rope on her and snub her up tight. Today I took a different approach. With a full belly, she laid down to ruminate. I sat down next to her with a pair of scissors and started snipping a tiny bit at a time.
> 
> Her daughter, Cookie, stuck her head through the cow panel and helped. Cookie nibbled at the scissors and stuck her nose in everything.
> 
> View attachment 92076
> 
> View attachment 92077
> 
> Ewenique wasn’t getting any attention so she pawed my leg with her hoof. I pushed her away and she came right back. Between Ewenique pawing at me for attention and Cookie nibbling on the scissors, I had lots of help.
> 
> Eve looks like a squirrel on meth chewed her woolly mess off, but at least it’s an improvement.
> 
> View attachment 92079
> 
> Cookie next to her mom.
> 
> View attachment 92078


Really cool the white body, speckles, and then with the black head.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Seems like some shears would be of use!


I have some hand shears, to use them on Eve, I’d have to restrain her. A pair of scissors and she was relaxed. She got up once, she really hates me messing with the matt of wool, but patience won and got her cleaned up. 

@Alaskan Eve is Miranda’s daughter. Miranda had big black spots and was speckled like a blue tick hound dog.


----------



## Bruce

But hand shears are basically scissors that reopen by themselves. How does she think they are different?


----------



## Ridgetop

Sheep shears are much larger and have wickedly sharp points.  Much more obvious in the hand and harder to use sitting down than scissors.  But scissors are so much harder on the hands.  Electric sheep shears are so much easier and faster - sys the woman with 2 sets who never bothers to remove the mohawks from her Dorpers.     Maybe once we are in Texas with a proper set of chutes to the head gate I will start removing the mohawks  However, I hope to start culling all sheep that retain wool and don't shed clean.  Slick shedding is my goal.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> But hand shears are basically scissors that reopen by themselves. How does she think they are different?


Scissors are much smaller. Hand shears are big, sharp points and make a sound when they close. By taking tiny snips at a time, Eve was slightly nervous but was much more relaxed than when I use the hand shears.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Scissors are much smaller. Hand shears are big, sharp points and make a sound when they close. By taking tiny snips at a time, Eve was slightly nervous but was much more relaxed than when I use the hand shears.


Also why when we trim mats off of the dog, we prefer the safety scissors with the rounded tips.


----------



## Bruce

When we've done the boys, after giving up on the electric shears (who knew you could blow all the dirt out with a leaf blower???) I'd use the hand shears, DD1 the kitchen scissors. I have decent size hands, she's not 5'2" small hands, too small for the shears. But she got blisters from all the opening and closing. 

I don't find the sharp points on the hand shears to be a problem as I hold them flat against the animal, the points are always visible away from the skin.


----------



## Baymule

I prefer the hand shears. But I don’t have my sheep working equipment set up, no chute to put her in. 

In Corpus Christi, stopped in Victoria yesterday on way through to see my new car. Salesman stuck his foot in his mouth when he offered to deliver it to me. He didn’t know where Groveton was! He’ll follow me home Thursday with a driver following him to take him back.


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm certain you'll give a description, eventually! 🙃👍


----------



## Baymule

When I pick it up tomorrow I’ll get the salesman to take my picture in it. Then I’ll get out and let him drive it home. LOL


----------



## Baymule

We went to Heritage park yesterday. It’s a bunch of relocated old homes from 1851 to 1908, beautiful mansions. I thought we could go through them, but the city is using those old homes as offices. So we walked the grounds and admired from outside. 

Then we went to Mustang Island to the beach. There were only 3 other cars. We had so much fun. The girls gladly gave up all their goldfish crackers to feed the gulls. 






















Then we stopped at Goodwill where the 7 year old found a dress, 15 yo found sweat pants and 5 yo found nothing. 

Went to a surf shop and 5 yo found a blow up killer whale for their above ground pool. We had to walk through a shark as the entrance. 











It was a fun day.


----------



## murphysranch

You are a natural beauty. Such great smiles all around!!


----------



## farmerjan

Was that one photo a quick pic of the oldest?  She is really growing up.  Pretty girl.   And of course, the younger 2 are just CUTE !!!! Glad you could have a fun few days with them....looks like you were having a ball too!!!!


----------



## Hideaway Pines

Baymule said:


> We went to Heritage park yesterday. It’s a bunch of relocated old homes from 1851 to 1908, beautiful mansions. I thought we could go through them, but the city is using those old homes as offices. So we walked the grounds and admired from outside.
> 
> Then we went to Mustang Island to the beach. There were only 3 other cars. We had so much fun. The girls gladly gave up all their goldfish crackers to feed the gulls.
> 
> View attachment 92126
> 
> View attachment 92127
> 
> View attachment 92125
> 
> View attachment 92129
> 
> View attachment 92128
> 
> Then we stopped at Goodwill where the 7 year old found a dress, 15 yo found sweat pants and 5 yo found nothing.
> 
> Went to a surf shop and 5 yo found a blow up killer whale for their above ground pool. We had to walk through a shark as the entrance.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 92130
> 
> View attachment 92133
> 
> It was a fun day.


Mustang Island is one of our favorite places to visit, less people, great beaches and usually good food as well. We would camp on the beach around Easter each year. love it there....


----------



## Baymule

DD called yesterday to say they were having car problems. They made it to a Chevrolet dealership in Bourne, north of San Antonio. Had to get girls out of the pool and ride to the rescue! Left here at 3, got there after 5, we stopped to eat and got back at nearly 9. Everyone is still sleeping except the 5 year old. LOLWhen they get up I’ll say my goodbyes and leave. 

Girls enjoyed their killer whale float in the pool!


----------



## Bruce

How are they going to get the car back?


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> How are they going to get the car back?


After it gets fixed, drive van up to get it. There are 2 licensed drivers in the family….. one can drive the car back. At least, that’s how I’ve heard it’s done.


----------



## Baymule

I’m home! Stopped in Victoria to sign papers and all that stuff on new car. They will deliver it tomorrow! Driving through Houston wasn’t terrible, but it wasn’t great either. On I-45 traffic was at a standstill, it would go a little bit, stop again. Look ahead several cars on the left. A car rear ended that 18 wheeler, it was sticking out in the lane. There were several wrecks, it’s high speed bumper cars.


----------



## Baymule

Chris finished the trim under the eves, in the front.

. 



He put together the new storm door, replaced the rotten trim and hung the door. It looks so nice! 





He got a lot of that back room torn down! 





Dogs were glad to see me and sniffed DD’s dogs on my clothes. LOL This house may not be home, but it sure is good to be home.


----------



## murphysranch

You had fun, lots of fun, some new things to fill your eyes with, and the progress on son's home. All in all, a great week for you.


----------



## farmerjan

Wow, Chris did alot... especially knowing that y'all have had such hot temps too.... 
Glad you got "home" okay.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Chris finished the trim under the eves, in the front.
> 
> . View attachment 92159
> 
> He put together the new storm door, replaced the rotten trim and hung the door. It looks so nice!
> 
> View attachment 92158
> 
> He got a lot of that back room torn down!
> 
> View attachment 92160
> 
> Dogs were glad to see me and sniffed DD’s dogs on my clothes. LOL This house may not be home, but it sure is good to be home.


Are you also going to take down the add on roof?


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> Are you also going to take down the add on roof?


Absolutely. It was improperly built and it leaks. Only way to fix it and do it right would be to go to top of ridge line, tie onto roof and go from there. About $30,00 BEFORE lumber went up. Not happening.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> After it gets fixed, drive van up to get it. There are 2 licensed drivers in the family….. one can drive the car back. At least, that’s how I’ve heard it’s done.


So they aren't going to let GDG #1 drive it home?  
IIRC she needs another 3 years?


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> So they aren't going to let GDG #1 drive it home?
> IIRC she needs another 3 years?


She just turned 15. Not yet! LOL


----------



## Baymule

My car is here! 






I drove it to Groveton to get new tags for my trailers. Need to change the addresses. Ummm…….nope. My driver’s license is still Lindale. I don’t have a light/water bill showing proof of address. So no tags. Tags went out in March. I’m trying to get legal, just not happening.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> She just turned 15. Not yet! LOL


Do they still have hardship at 14?


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> Do they still have hardship at 14?


She is under no hardship. Parents wouldn’t do that anyway.


----------



## Mini Horses

Nice car.  Should be gas saver!!

So is closing still set for Monday????   THEN you can get power on, and spend a day at DMV for all that "stuff" in one trip. 🤞


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> Nice car.  Should be gas saver!!
> 
> So is closing still set for Monday????   THEN you can get power on, and spend a day at DMV for all that "stuff" in one trip. 🤞


Nope. Paperwork is at abstract office. 
Trailer tags are done at county office in Groveton. Driver’s license is done in Crockett. Why make anything easy?


----------



## Ridgetop

At least the end is in sight!  

Next up: 
1.  Sign closing papers
2.  Transfer Driver's license
3.  Get tags for new car
4.  Transfer trailer tags
5.  Build fences for sheep and dogs
6.  Start interior work on new house
7.  Finish DS' house
8.  Paint interior new house
9.  Build more fences - run hot wire
10.  Repack all your stuff
11.  Borrow cargo trailer
12.  Pack cargo trailer 
13.  Build more fences for sheep and dogs
14.  Move belongings to new property
15,  Unload cargo trailer
16.  Get cargo containers to new house
17.  Load flat bed trailer with fence sections, feeders, water tubs,             chutes, sheep equipment, etc. and take to new house
18.  Repeat #s 9 through 17 several times.  

Then pick up Cooper, and get knee done!  Almost there!


----------



## Baymule

Heavy on the repeat #9-#17


----------



## Baymule

Roof is off the back room addition. Chris worked hard while I was gone! 









Monday he starts tearing down the lumber frame. I’ll pull nails and stack up the lumber.


----------



## Ridgetop

Any chance DS will let you have the lumber and tin for your new sheep barn?


----------



## Baymule

Ridgetop said:


> Any chance DS will let you have the lumber and tin for your new sheep barn?


Chris will fix all the rotted wood, got to get an electrician to make sure everything is up to code to pass inspection. DS wants a roof over the patio, not attached. I'll get gutters with the leaf screen put on and Chris will put up the roof using 4x4 posts. A cover over the patio would be much nicer.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> She just turned 15. Not yet! LOL


Oh, I missed by 2 years! Can she get her permit? 



Alaskan said:


> Do they still have hardship at 14?


???????


----------



## Baymule

Yes she can start drivers ed, get a permit and get her license at 16. 

A hardship license is rarely given out anymore. But under certain circumstances a 14 year old can get a license. 

My mom was born in 1923. When she was 14, her dad taught her to drive. They filled out a form, mailed it and 50 cents to the state capital, Austin, and they mailed back her license. LOL


----------



## Baymule

We got a little pop up storm last night. Didn't last long, didn't rain much, but it was enough to settle the dust and cool things off. Now the sun will come up and steam everything.


----------



## Ridgetop

Waiting to hear about survey!


----------



## Baymule

Survey is done, waiting on title company now.


----------



## farmerjan

So, tell us about the car.......

If you are waiting on the title company does that mean no closing tomorrow the 20th?  Maybe I missed something....


----------



## Baymule

No closing today! I consoled myself by taping off the front windows so I could paint the trim. Came in around 11, dripping with sweat. Hung out inside, went out at 2:30, felt sorry for Ringo and ewes, put them in their pen. Fed, watered and have them hay. The 5 young ewes are in the pasture. I painted window trim, soaked with sweat again. Cooling off in AC!

It’s 100F out there!


----------



## Baymule

Oh, the car! It’s a 2022 Hyundai Accent. Just a used to be cheap, but not anymore, little car. LOL It’s black. Last color on my list, I hate black cars, but when dealership after dealership has nothing, and this one had ONE, count’em, ONE car, I took it. 

Only complaint, it does not have an arm rest between the front seats. I can put a pillow there. And if I had to sit in the back seat, I’d probably hate it. But it’s mine, I’m the driver, so I don’t care. It gets 30 MPG city and 40 MPG highway. For what I’ve been paying for diesel, it covers the payment and a few tanks of gas. 






It cost me $200 to go to Corpus Christi to see granddaughters, and back home, in the truck. That makes me stay home, even like a day to go see my sister in Conroe. So I’m glad to have this car.


----------



## Baymule

I moved electro netting last night to the front yard. I weed rated a trail this morning and raised it up. Ringo and ladies are in front now enjoying the lush grass. And the crepe myrtles! LOL Since it’s just feet away from the highway, I’ll be outside today watching to make sure they don’t get out on the highway. I started the netting next to the front door, fencing out the trucks and car. I can leave up the netting and let them graze it again tomorrow. 

Photo dump


----------



## Alaskan

That house looks so much better!!!



Great work!


----------



## farmerjan

Like @Alaskan said, the house really does look better.  Sure hope that you can get your farm closed and get out of there and you can get it sold for DS soon... before everything goes to he// in a hand basket...


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> That house looks so much better!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Great work!


Thanks! 



farmerjan said:


> Like @Alaskan said, the house really does look better.  Sure hope that you can get your farm closed and get out of there and you can get it sold for DS soon... before everything goes to he// in a hand basket...


That’s the plan!


----------



## Baymule

Ignore the crap plied around the tree, but look at this giant oak tree!  It must be 300 years old! I’ll get a better picture when I move stuff, just wanted to show y’all this awesome tree.


----------



## Ridgetop

Hope to hear soon that you have closed and are loading up fencing materials to start the work on your new place.  Too bad that it is starting to get really hot back there now just in time for the move.  

Nice grass for the sheep.  Just think about soon 22 acres of that nice fresh grass.  Invest in a couple more sections of electro net and you can make use of the unfenced portions of your grassy new property sooner.


----------



## Baymule

I went tile shopping today. There is no backsplash in the kitchen, just sheetrock. The granite countertop is muckledy black, gray and white. Personally I think it’s fugly. The cabinets are cherry and look elegant, but I wouldn’t have them. I took a piece of the fugly granite with me to hold up to tile samples. I sent DS pictures (he is on a job in Kentucky) and we settled on a glass tile. I went to several places, even sending him pictures of a peel and stick vinyl backsplash that I could put up myself for about $150-$200. We settled on this. 





It will cost $1550 for tile and labor. I’ll call tomorrow and order it, will take 3 weeks to get it in. 
Here’s a shot of the cabinet and counter. It’s real nice, just not my style. 





Electrician came this evening. The wall outlets are set too deep in the wall in the backsplash, and need to be brought forward. Need to put up a vent a hood, he can run the wire and install, can probably get Chris to run pipe up and out the roof. The wires to the 2 wall ovens are stapled to the outside wall, need to take down soffit and run wires through there, put soffit back up.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Very nice tile for that busy granite!  Nice job there, are you putting the tile up yourself ?


----------



## farmerjan

Nice tile to offset the ...as @B&B Happy goats said.."busy countertop"... I have to agree, fugly, but I like the contrast.   It would drive me insane looking at that.  Tile will offset it well;  maybe even "calm it down" a little.  
Cabinets not my style either and too nice for that "type" of house... but oh well.... they do the job.

It's getting there.  Any news on a closing date for the farm????


----------



## Bruce

Agreed on the countertop, too "busy". I guess it really hides any spots waiting to be cleaned off


----------



## Baymule

NO! I'm not putting up the tile myself. Never have done tile, while I wouldn't mind learning, I hope to be mired up to my eyeballs on my own place by the time this tile comes in.   Who knows? I may give that double wide a kitchen make over some day. But no time soon.

Yes the granite is fugly and way too busy. I hope this tile calms it down somewhat. The name of that tile pattern in actually called "Calm"  

No closing date yet. This is driving me nucking futs.


----------



## Bruce

No date! 😢 

Tiling that backsplash wouldn't be difficult at all, your DS can do it since you'll be busy at your farm.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> No date! 😢
> 
> Tiling that backsplash wouldn't be difficult at all, your DS can do it since you'll be busy at your farm.


He is on a job in Kentucky. And he is not handy with stuff like this, as evidenced by the lack of progress on this house in the time he has had it. On the other hand, I'll tackle anything, doesn't matter if I know what I'm doing or not, I learn as I go. LOL LOL But I am in crunch mode timewise. When this tile comes in, I should be busy on my own place and DS can pay to have the backsplash done!


----------



## murphysranch

We have been using several variations of the glass tiles for a couple of years. Super nice!!


----------



## Ridgetop

I would do it for you, I have the tools and a tile saw.  However, if DS can pay for it since all work done on house to get it ready to sell will increase basis and be deducted with costs of sale and avoid some capital gains.  Remember to add costs of all work done before sale to basis.


----------



## Baymule

Ridgetop said:


> I would do it for you, I have the tools and a tile saw.  However, if DS can pay for it since all work done on house to get it ready to sell will increase basis and be deducted with costs of sale and avoid some capital gains.  Remember to add costs of all work done before sale to basis.


It won’t happen this winter, maybe next summer bring your tile saw and we’ll mess up something in that double wide!


----------



## Baymule

I’m tired. Been working outside all day. Chris got all the rafters and most of the frame work down. I pulled nails and stacked up the lumber. We covered what we could with a tarp that is a little short, but it beats nothing.


----------



## farmerjan

Fantastic progress....


----------



## Baymule

Stupid turtles! They get in the pasture and Sentry goes beserk. Sentry HATES turtles! Sheba barks a little then loses interest. This turtle is upside down. I heard the frenzied barking and knew Sentry had found a turtle. Before I could get to it, I saw the turtle go flying in the air and Sentry scuttling backwards. I don’t know if Sentry bit the turtle or if the turtle bit Sentry. LOL I picked it up and put it over the fence that is the chain link side. Here neighbors, have a turtle!


----------



## Blue Sky

I had Rottweilers who played turtle hockey.


----------



## Bruce

The poor turtles!


----------



## farmerjan

Poor turtle... yes they eat some in the garden and all, but really, what threat are they to 100+ lb dogs or sheep????


----------



## Bruce

Probably none! Who knows what animals are thinking about "danger". Teddy alerted on a lone turkey the other day. It was crossing the road that goes up the south side of the property and went into the tall grass in our west field. I can't imagine a turkey is any threat to an alpaca.


----------



## Baymule

Not poor turtle, it just closes up and ignores Sentry. I think it nipped Sentry and he shook it off. Silly dog.


----------



## Baymule

Fire in Trinity county, other side of Groveton from me. Highway 94 is shut down at community of Glendale, between Groveton and Trinity.  People are evacuating. Fire has jumped the highway, 2 hours ago it was 100 acres and spreading. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=3171517986456657&id=100053517993002


----------



## Baymule

Y’all pray for those in the path of the fire. I don’t know if y’all can see the video, it’s the sheriff warning everyone of the fire.


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks @Baymule  that is too close to you... any fire is always too close to someone and fires are bad.... praying they can contain it to the deer lease.


----------



## Baymule

Latest update, 2 hours ago, fire was 40% contained. 1 hour ago it is mostly out, but still a threat. Fire trucks and firefighters will be there all night.


----------



## murphysranch

UGH. Fires. I'll take earthquakes over fires any day. Its now almost 20 hours later. Update?


----------



## Baymule

From the sheriff facebook

*Trinity County Sheriff Woody Wallace* is in *Glendale, Texas*.​*8h*  · 

Sunday June 26th, 2022 8:00 AM
The Glendale fire is 100% contained at this time and is continuing to be monitored.  HWY 94 is open but travelers will experience smoke.  If there are any negative changes we will update the public a quick as possible.
The Texas Forrest Service estimated 204 acres burned.  Lightening is the suspected cause of the Glendale fire.
Thanks to all the area and surrounding area fire departments that responded quickly and got this fire under control.


----------



## murphysranch

I clicked on the link that showed up with the words Trinity County. So horrifying to see that fire. I've been thru two that affected me directly, and a total of three where I was a volunteer to help others. Terrifying and horrible. At least earthquakes are over in a matter of a min or even seconds.

Edited to add: it appears that county is on Nixle. If you, Bay, have a smart phone (which I think you do), sign up for the Nixle alerts on that county's Nixle site and so you'll get important, maybe life saving alerts to disasters for your area.


----------



## Bruce

murphysranch said:


> UGH. Fires. I'll take earthquakes over fires any day. Its now almost 20 hours later. Update?


Neither are good if they are "big". Lots of dead and now unhoused people in Afghanistan after their earthquake last week and it was only a 5.9.


----------



## Baymule

murphysranch said:


> I clicked on the link that showed up with the words Trinity County. So horrifying to see that fire. I've been thru two that affected me directly, and a total of three where I was a volunteer to help others. Terrifying and horrible. At least earthquakes are over in a matter of a min or even seconds.
> 
> Edited to add: it appears that county is on Nixle. If you, Bay, have a smart phone (which I think you do), sign up for the Nixle alerts on that county's Nixle site and so you'll get important, maybe life saving alerts to disasters for your area.



What is Nixie? And scroll through Sheriff Woody Wallace’s posts. He puts everything online, busting a grow house, arrests, you name it. It’s on video. Some of his videos make roll, laughing. He has a dry humor. Methy 911 Call was hilarious. 

Trinity county has just under 15,500 people in it. Sheriff has 40,000 followers. He doesn’t play politics, he does his job and then some. He has done fund raisers for sick children, and asking prayers for the children. He has a monthly Sheriff’s Breakfast, donations only, to raise money for trade school scholarships. He awarded 9 scholarships of $1100 each at graduation this year. If something is going on in his county, he is there. Not exactly a desk man.


----------



## Bruce

One of the few!


----------



## murphysranch

Nixle is an alert system, that towns/counties contract with to send out emergency announcements. You, a resident of a community that has engages Nixle, signs up free of charge to get those alerts on your smart phone. I believe it also works with a dial up phone, providing recorded messages. 

I had Nixle, CalFire  and a fire group on FB in Angels Camp CA. Both kept me up to date on the Butte Fire, as half of my town was evacuated and I was on level 2 alert.

I had Nixle and Ore Dept of Fire and a fire group on FB in Grants Pass OR where I was on level 2 alert for the Taylor Creek Fire. 

Where I'm almost 90% moved to, this town doesn't have a contract with Nixle. Bad mistake....


----------



## murphysranch

Loma Prieta Earthquake San Francisco Bay area in 1989.  6.9 magnitude. 63 people died. 15 seconds long. (left like a one min quake when I was in my office). Tons, literally, of destruction, even with our earthquake resistant infrastructure.

Had one here in Southern WA two weeks ago. Felt the floor rumble for about 4 seconds. No damage.

*Doesn't play politics; does his job:  Yes one of the good ones for sure!!*​


----------



## Ridgetop

During wildfire alerts we try to keep the stock trailer hitched.  If we are evacuated the dogs go to the local shelter which will keep them for evacuation victims, the fairgrounds take in the horses and some sheep and goats.  

Last evacuation fire we had we were not in the state and DS1 took care of everything.  DD1 and her family were staying at our home while they waited to move into their rental, so was DD2.  DS1 picked up children from school, had them pack bags, then loaded up the dogs.  DD1 and DSIL1 knew nothing since they were at work.  DS1 called them to notify of the fie and evacuation.  DD1 came home and drove the children to her friend's home.  Our truck was in the shop so DD2 and her boyfriend haltered the horses and led them down the road to the park where they were temporarily tied up until they could be trailered out. DS3 drove 3 hours down from Nipomo through several other wildfires to pick them up in his stock trailer and brought them to his place.  The sheep remained until DS2 (who was working 3 hours south) went to his friend's house, and borrowed her truck and trailer, loaded them up and hauled them out.  We had no phone or TV reception and knew nothing for 3 days!  Worst fire ever - if we had not had our sheep to scour the ground and reduce all vegetation to dirt, we would have lost our barn, house, al our possessions, etc.  As it was the dire hit our fences ad the bare ground within them and burned around our place.  The fire department were able to stage on our flat area to fight the fire raging in the 100 acres + of empty brush behind us.  Winds were 60-80 mph!  Fire wasn't just traveling by burning, it was jumping large areas blown by the winds and traveling fast. Crossed the freeway, the wash, and came so fast into Shadow Hills it caught people with cars in driveways and horses still in corrals that didn't get out.  Horrible.

So glad that the fire s contained.  Sheriff Woody Wallace sounds just like the sort of sheriff you want to have.


----------



## murphysranch

Holey Moley, Ridge!! That was level 1 evac and terribly way too close. Good family you've got there!!!


----------



## Baymule

My worry on that is if all my sheep won’t fit in the stock trailer. Right now they do. More sheep=bigger trailer.


----------



## Ridgetop

We need a second truck now too since we need our truck to hitch our 5th wheel to live in if the house goes.  DS2's truck will pull the stock trailer. But will the sheep all fit????   We can ride Josie the Mule out.  A lot of people just open the gates and let the horses and livestock run before the fire.  At least they have a chance to get clear.

I used to have nightmares that our house was on fire and I had to get everything out of the house.  Horrible.  Now I would just grab the 4-H record books (which have so much of my children's lives in them), jewelry and important papers we keep in special folders, and leave everything else to burn.


----------



## Baymule

Some stuff is irreplaceable, but so are lives. Lives are more important than stuff, no matter how valuable.


----------



## Baymule

Trip hasn’t been doing well lately. He’s lost weight, not eating much and finally just quit eating. I tempted him with raw beef hamburger and steak. I cut the steak in fingernail sizes and hand fed him. He would only eat a small amount at a time. I gave him bread, cornbread, he loves both. He chewed with his mouth opening wide, dropping pieces of food. Depressed? Pain? Bad tooth? I made a vet appointment. 

He wasn’t having any part of them trying to examine him, so they brought out a muzzle. He wouldn’t allow that either, so I took it. I suggested several times that they sedate him. I put the muzzle on him, several times, it failed. After I told them several more times to sedate him, and that when he came to after being neutered, he tried to bite everyone, the vet decided to sedate him. LOL Trip got real relaxed. 






They put him on a stretcher to take him to X-Ray. The vet showed me the X-Rays, his stomach was distended, huge, full of gas, his intestines were inflamed, the intestine walls were thickened and full of gas. 
Trip had hookworms, but they shouldn’t have caused all this. I wormed all the dogs last month. 

The vet mentioned the possibility of lymphoma. No way to know for sure without opening him up. Don’t really want to do that, as a last resort, but even if we did, there is no cure for him. 

Since he was sedated, the vet got the tube she uses on horses and cattle and tubed him. The techs squeezed his belly, releasing a lot of gas. They worked him over, shots of B12, fluids and manipulating more gas out. 

Vet said bland diet for couple of weeks, no more steak for Trip. He had a medication for nausea, one for pain and one for hookworms. @Ridgetop suggested milk of magnesia so I got some today. 

Trip’s appointment was at 3:45, we didn’t leave until 6:20. The vet and 3 techs stayed after 5, working on Trip. He came to, and was glad to jump in the truck to go home. I fixed him chicken and rice, he ate it up. His belly had to feel better without all that gas in it. 





Today I bought 40 pounds of chicken leg quarters and a 20 pound bag of rice. I’ve cooked 10 pounds, pulled meat off the bones, got 2 half gallon jars of meat and huge pot of broth. Trip had a good lunch. 

So this is where Trip and I are at. Does he have lymphoma? I don’t know. I’m really hoping it is something else. For the next few weeks, he’ll get rice, chicken, broth and medications for nausea, pain and to get rid of the hookworms. He’ll get a little milk of magnesia to make sure his intestines are working, the rice should add bulk to help things move along. We’ll see how it goes. 

I know dogs come with an expiration date, but I figured Trip’s expiration date was a few years out, I’m sure hoping so. I’ve had enough loss, it needs to stop and give me a break.


----------



## murphysranch

Awwwww....poor Trip. All my old dogs had to go on White rice and chicken, altho I bought the cheaper huge chicken breasts. I also soaked some of the kibble in the broth. Its easier for them to digest.

Smooches and a hug to him, from me.


----------



## Baymule

It’s raining, we sure need it. Trip is conked out in the floor. That’s all he wants to do lately be in the house and asleep. Carson wants to be with his buddy so he’s in the house too. 





I looked outside, not a sheep in sight, they ran for shelter. The Anatolians are in their favorite corner under trees, where they can survey their kingdom.  It takes a hard rain for them to run for cover.


----------



## Mini Horses

Oooh....I sure hope he gets better, sooner than later!!   Trouble that he sometimes can be, I know you're not ready for him to leave you.     maybe they can be more certain once the immediate infections are resolved🤞🙏and it can be good news!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Does he have lymphoma? I don’t know. I’m really hoping it is something else.


So do I!!!!!


----------



## Baymule

I had Trip put down today. All I could get him to eat was half a piece of bread, one tiny piece at a time. He backed away from my offering of chicken, and I knew. Cancer was killing his insides, I watched him all weekend, sleeping, barely breathing sometimes, other times panting, almost gasping for air. He wasn’t going to get any better, he was dying. 

I took him for his last ride in the truck. He was standing, then slowly sank down, resting his head on the armrest, watching me with adoring eyes. 





I cried all the way to the vet. At the vet’s I sat in the floor cradling his big head. The vet sedated him. Tears streamed down my face. I couldn’t hold it together. She gave him the drugs, his heart stopped and he was gone. Trip was 7 years old. 

I called @Devonviolet and cried all the way home. She prayed a beautiful prayer. 

I couldn’t let Trip suffer. My big white teddy bear didn’t understand, all he knew was that he was in pain and misery. I did the right thing, but why does it have to hurt so damned bad?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I am so sorry.  You know you did the right thing, he's no longer in pain.  But - it sure doesn't make your pain go away.


----------



## Simpleterrier

Sorry to hear this feel for ya


----------



## Mini Horses

the hardest decision we must make.  I'm so sorry.  RIP Trip.


----------



## farmerjan

My heart hurts for you.  It is so hard to do the right thing sometimes.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I am so  , so very sorry about Trip, ..


----------



## Baymule

In Memory of Trip
					

January 24, 2015 a fluffy Great Pyrenees puppy came into our lives. We had bought 8 acres with a doublewide on it in Lindale, Texas, to be close to our daughter and family. We were about to move and I had been thinking about getting another Great Pyrenees for our new farm. A man walked into my...



					www.backyardherds.com


----------



## murphysranch

Only 7 years old? Why, Lord, do they only live such a short time? Its just not fair. Not fair at all. Sob....


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Baymule

murphysranch said:


> Only 7 years old? Why, Lord, do they only live such a short time? Its just not fair. Not fair at all. Sob....


Great Pyrenees life span is 10-12 years. Paris was 13, she had a good life. Trip, at 7, was too young to to be gone now. But cancer doesn’t care.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Great Pyrenees life span is 10-12 years. Paris was 13, she had a good life. Trip, at 7, was too young to to be gone now. But cancer doesn’t care.


I think our Pyr was only 3.... cancer.


----------



## Baymule

The Kawasaki mule was blowing white smoke and needed work. Couldn’t find anybody here to work on it besides a dealer, it’s a diesel and nobody wanted to tackle it. So Wednesday, I called the mechanic in Lindale that worked on it before and he always did all the work on the truck and car. 

The mule also had 3 flat tires. I got out my air compressor and ran extension cords to the house. I aired them up and drove it to the trailer. I put the ramps on the trailer and drove the mule up on it. I used the winch to secure it to the front bar. Then I strapped down the back. I was kinda proud of myself. 

I took it the 3 hours to Lindale, then had lunch with our dear friends. Robert and Sharon. 

The mule needed 3 injectors. Danny could get them off the internet for $60 each, at the Kawasaki dealership they were $134 each. It will probably be ready next week. 

Thursday morning I loaded stuff in the flatbed, horse panels, cow panels, a 16’ gate, chain link gates, couple of ladders, 2 culverts and some 4x4s. I put an outdoor table and chairs in the truck. 

This morning I’ll go unload it all. 

No, still haven’t closed on the farm.


----------



## Ridgetop

Good going with loading that Kawasaki yourself.  The first time I hitched our stock trailer by myself (took a while but got 'er done) I did a little dance around the truck and trailer!   Luckily I was alone so no one to see me!  LOL

Are you moving more stuff from the Lindale place?  Or moving stuff to the new place?  Did you remember the Daffodils?!


----------



## Baymule

I got all my stuff from Lindale. I didn’t get any bulb flowers. Maybe next spring I can get a start for the new farm. 

Bennet came and helped me unload. Then Peggy and Bennet invited me to go eat lunch with them. 

I’m already planning the next load.


----------



## Ridgetop

Sounds exhausting - our time will come.


----------



## farmerjan

@Ridgetop mentioned the burn ban in Texas, in her journal about their quick trip down to the new farm.... @Baymule  also mentioned the dry conditions and the fire that was close to her recently.  Heard from some friends that the meteorologists -weather guessers - have done some looking at records and in many places these friends say that the actual water recorded is more than 3 INCHES  *LESS*  than rainfall amounts in the horrific drought in 2011.  
They are also saying that the numbers of livestock being sold is triple what it normally is this time of year.  Cannot afford to buy 100-200 *PER ROLL* of hay to feed ...it will never come close to pencilling out... besides which there is no hay to be found.  
One of the guys on a cattle forum I frequent, said they baled about 75 rolls of sorghum... and due to the situation, that feeding it did not make sense so he advertised it for $90 a roll and it was gone by nightfall.  
There is a video on the forum of one of the farmers going down the road, and the line of trucks/trailers to go into the stockyard to sell was for MILES.... IN BOTH DIRECTIONS.  I have looked up some of the stockyards and their normal numbers this time of year run 500-1,000 head... most are running 2,000 to 3500.  One had several herd dispersals... and one had over 700 cows.... not cull cows but bred/breeding cows.....

Scary times... I told DS that we needed to see about keeping as many heifers as we could, for future sales as breeding stock.... This is what happened back after the 2011 drought... Cattle prices went very high for several years as farmers/ranchers tried to replace and replenish their  herds....
Meat may come down a bit in the stores as the number of cattle sold increases the supply, but it will wind up going up after the glut to sell drops off because there won't be the cattle to replace them.


----------



## Baymule

Yup, we are back to 2011 drought. Grass is crunchy. Temps in the 100’s no rain. 

Trees are dying.  Many were damaged by the extreme cold weather in February 2021. Now, extreme heat and no rain. 

Cattle being dumped means horses are being dumped too. A kill pen shipper told me and BJ that in the 2011 drought, he shipped out 40 18-wheeler loads of horses PER WEEK. 

The sellers of my farm are still grazing their cattle on the property. It’s still theirs, can’t blame them. I’d do the same thing. I won’t be able to use it all anyway, it’s not fenced for sheep. I may talk to them about letting the cattle on the other part of the pasture.


----------



## Baymule

I’ve been whining about all the delays on closing on the farm. I whined about losing Trip to cancer. I’ve complained about all my problems. 

Reality check this morning. I don’t HAVE ANY PROBLEMS. I’ve apologized to God and asked forgiveness for my whining and complaining. I’ve offered prayers for the family in this terrible situation. 

I called Robert this morning, our dear friend and neighbor in Lindale. 

He has a daughter with serious mental problems and has repeatedly warned his son in law, called sheriff department and tried to get her committed or locked up. He could almost see what was coming. All his warnings and pleading fell on deaf ears. 

Last night his daughter stabbed herself and her 14 year old son, stabbing him in his sleep, multiple times in the back. He is dead. She was whisked away, in critical condition to an unknown hospital. Homocide investigation is being conducted, law was not giving out any information on her whereabouts. Robert’s son in law is distraught, his 2 grown daughters from first marriage are with him. Robert and Sharon are deeply grieved. 

Sad situation.


----------



## Ridgetop

How terrible!  Particularly bad about young grandson after all their warnings to SIL.


----------



## farmerjan

Oh @Baymule ... there are no words.  I am so sorry, please extend all the prayers of all of us on here that have read over the years of the friendship and help that Robert and his wife have given to you and BJ and everything.  I cannot imagine what they and the son-in-law are going through...


----------



## Ridgetop

Many of the big shootings lately have been by persons that the authorities were warned about by families.  Sadly, the crazy persons cannot be committed until they do some hideous crime (like Robert's daughter) or agree to commit _themselves_.  Which they seldom do because they don't know how crazy they are.  The innocent suffer.


----------



## Baymule

I had it wrong. The boy was 11 years old.


----------



## murphysranch

I'm horrified. But its becoming common place. Me being horrified and murders increasing. I'm soooooo sad for your friends and that poor little boy. May she go to hell and never come back.


----------



## farmerjan

The saddest thing is, the rest of the family will always be in a shadow of the hell she caused.


----------



## murphysranch

Very, very true. Deep long sigh..............


----------



## Mini Horses

No words to express my deep sympathy and sorrow.  Terrible to hear, know, have happen...
Like many situations, this may have been prevented.  That hurts and I'm sure is going to haunt Robert and wife forever.  They tried.😢


----------



## Baymule

Last I heard, still no word on her condition. Whole family is hoping she dies.


----------



## Baymule

I’m going to the farm this morning to take down a cow panel pen and move it across the driveway. There are 5 BIG DEAD post oak trees around the house. They were burned by Snowmeggdon in February 2021, this drought has finished them off. The 3 closest to the house will come down tomorrow plus a dead pine, starting at daylight. Bennet called a tree cutter he knows. Will cost me $1700. Bennet’ part will be taking down the other 2, and cleaning up all the mess. Fair enough. 

Now watch Real Estate lady call and want to close tomorrow.


----------



## Mini Horses

If that's all it takes to get a closing...money well spent!   

Let's hope you get THE call...


----------



## Ridgetop

The time this is taking, you could have had your knee surgery and been completely _*recovered*_ before you moved!  

If they help clear away and pay to remove the dead trees that will be good.  One more thing off your list.


----------



## Blue Sky

farmerjan said:


> Oh @Baymule ... there are no words.  I am so sorry, please extend all the prayers of all of us on here that have read over the years of the friendship and help that Robert and his wife have given to you and BJ and everything.  I cannot imagine what they and the son-in-law are going through...


X2


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> If that's all it takes to get a closing...money well spent!
> 
> Let's hope you get THE call...


I talked to real estate lady and told her no closing tomorrow so I can get trees down! But don’t tell them…….. Hahaha!


----------



## Baymule

It’s 103F outside. If I touch my car or truck, and was stupid enough to leave my hand there, the metal is so hot, it would burn my hand.


----------



## Ridgetop

One of the first things we will add to our ranch (after the fencing) is a big carport for the 5th wheel trailer, trucks, and stock trailer.  Summer sun is worse than rain or snow for vehicles, and our California vehicles are from California so they won't be used to bad weather.


----------



## Mike CHS

Our temps aren't nearly that bad.  The news tonight said we had set a record for the most days in a row in the 90'ssince 2008.  Every time we have temps like these, I give thanks that we spent the money putting a roof over our sheep handling area.


----------



## Baymule

Had a tree cutter at the farm yesterday, taking down big dead oaks, that were next to the house. Going back this morning, tonight I’ll post pictures. It was 104F when I got home at 2:30 yesterday, I took a nap. Going to be 103F today. I’m going to start on taking down a span of barbed wire this morning. It’s out in the open, no shade, so I’ll have to quit early. It’s a big pasture with field fence on 3 sides and this fence row is clean, so will be easier to take down and put up sheep and goat wire. One side is just across the driveway where a water faucet is, so will be easier on me this winter to care for the sheep. 

Daylight is breaking, gotta go!


----------



## Hideaway Pines

p


Baymule said:


> Trip hasn’t been doing well lately. He’s lost weight, not eating much and finally just quit eating. I tempted him with raw beef hamburger and steak. I cut the steak in fingernail sizes and hand fed him. He would only eat a small amount at a time. I gave him bread, cornbread, he loves both. He chewed with his mouth opening wide, dropping pieces of food. Depressed? Pain? Bad tooth? I made a vet appointment.
> 
> He wasn’t having any part of them trying to examine him, so they brought out a muzzle. He wouldn’t allow that either, so I took it. I suggested several times that they sedate him. I put the muzzle on him, several times, it failed. After I told them several more times to sedate him, and that when he came to after being neutered, he tried to bite everyone, the vet decided to sedate him. LOL Trip got real relaxed.
> 
> View attachment 92406
> 
> They put him on a stretcher to take him to X-Ray. The vet showed me the X-Rays, his stomach was distended, huge, full of gas, his intestines were inflamed, the intestine walls were thickened and full of gas.
> Trip had hookworms, but they shouldn’t have caused all this. I wormed all the dogs last month.
> 
> The vet mentioned the possibility of lymphoma. No way to know for sure without opening him up. Don’t really want to do that, as a last resort, but even if we did, there is no cure for him.
> 
> Since he was sedated, the vet got the tube she uses on horses and cattle and tubed him. The techs squeezed his belly, releasing a lot of gas. They worked him over, shots of B12, fluids and manipulating more gas out.
> 
> Vet said bland diet for couple of weeks, no more steak for Trip. He had a medication for nausea, one for pain and one for hookworms. @Ridgetop suggested milk of magnesia so I got some today.
> 
> Trip’s appointment was at 3:45, we didn’t leave until 6:20. The vet and 3 techs stayed after 5, working on Trip. He came to, and was glad to jump in the truck to go home. I fixed him chicken and rice, he ate it up. His belly had to feel better without all that gas in it.
> 
> View attachment 92407
> 
> Today I bought 40 pounds of chicken leg quarters and a 20 pound bag of rice. I’ve cooked 10 pounds, pulled meat off the bones, got 2 half gallon jars of meat and huge pot of broth. Trip had a good lunch.
> 
> So this is where Trip and I are at. Does he have lymphoma? I don’t know. I’m really hoping it is something else. For the next few weeks, he’ll get rice, chicken, broth and medications for nausea, pain and to get rid of the hookworms. He’ll get a little milk of magnesia to make sure his intestines are working, the rice should add bulk to help things move along. We’ll see how it goes.
> 
> I know dogs come with an expiration date, but I figured Trip’s expiration date was a few years out, I’m sure hoping so. I’ve had enough loss, it needs to stop and give me a break.


poor guy, I will pray that he recovers fully - so glad they were able to give him some relief though.


----------



## Hideaway Pines

Baymule said:


> I had Trip put down today. All I could get him to eat was half a piece of bread, one tiny piece at a time. He backed away from my offering of chicken, and I knew. Cancer was killing his insides, I watched him all weekend, sleeping, barely breathing sometimes, other times panting, almost gasping for air. He wasn’t going to get any better, he was dying.
> 
> I took him for his last ride in the truck. He was standing, then slowly sank down, resting his head on the armrest, watching me with adoring eyes.
> 
> View attachment 92426
> 
> I cried all the way to the vet. At the vet’s I sat in the floor cradling his big head. The vet sedated him. Tears streamed down my face. I couldn’t hold it together. She gave him the drugs, his heart stopped and he was gone. Trip was 7 years old.
> 
> I called @Devonviolet and cried all the way home. She prayed a beautiful prayer.
> 
> I couldn’t let Trip suffer. My big white teddy bear didn’t understand, all he knew was that he was in pain and misery. I did the right thing, but why does it have to hurt so damned bad?


oh no... i am just now reading all your updates, man I am sooooo sorry. I know this was so hard to lose him, praying for your heart  - poor dear.


----------



## Finnie

I’m so sorry for Robert and Sharon and their family. And you as well, since you are close to them.


----------



## Baymule

There sure is enough grief to go around. I cried over Trip today. Haven't talked to Robert and Sharon today, they were holding it together pretty good yesterday. Just a totally sad situation.


----------



## Baymule

Here’s the oak tree line up. This one is in front of house, but far enough away that it won’t fall on the house. Bennet will take it down. 

Tree #1






Tree #2 it is in the front yard and will have to come down in pieces. 





Tree #3, will also have to come down in pieces. It’s across the driveway from end of the house. 





Tree #4, it’s at the back of the house. Will have to be dropped piece by piece. It’s leaning towards the house. 





Tree #5, it’s far enough away that it won’t fall on the house. Bennet was going to drop it, but changed his mind and struck a deal with Domingo, the tree cutter, swapped a steer for cutting the tree. Look closely, dead pine Tree #6 is standing on other side of the fence, but poses a threat to the new fence I’ll put up. The landowner said we could cut it.


----------



## Baymule

Snowmeggdon of February 2021 burned and damaged them badly. We had temperatures below zero and this kind of oak tree can’t take it. Now we are in drought with 100 plus temperatures and no rain, it has finished them off.

The tree cutter said he has been cutting a lot of trees that that freak winter storm damaged. Drought is killing them off now.


----------



## Baymule

Those were the before pictures, now the after pictures. Yesterday I was at the farm at 7:30, Domingo and 2 helpers were already there, working on Tree #2. I got back home at 2:30, it was 104F, I was tired. I went to the back of the house and started taking down the pipe fence panels. 





They are easy, just tap the pin out with a hammer. 





I got up to the front and stopped. After they went to the backyard, I finished taking the fence panels loose, but left them leaned against a T-post, too many tree branches to crawl over trying to carry the panels to the pile I was working on. 

A neighbor came for firewood and Bennet loaded his trailer. 





Branches of Tree #2.





They moved equipment to Tree #4 in the backyard. One of the guys went up in the bucket with his chainsaw to cut limbs. This tree was real close to the house. 









Propane tank was right under the tree. None of the branches hit the tank. These guys were good. 





Then they moved to the end of the house for Tree #3 and took it down a piece at a time.


----------



## Baymule

Here they are taking down the very tall dead pine. They roped it off and used the tracts to pull it, when it fell, it fell right along the fence line, but not on my property. Then they took down Tree #5









This concludes tree cutting for now. Lots of clean up!


----------



## Baymule

I went to the farm this morning and got two runs of T-Post clips taken off. I used side cutter pliers and needle nose pliers. Of course, the clips were triple twisted around the barb wire. I filled a 3 pound, 3 ounce coffee can with clips. Bennet said he’d roll up the wire, he wants it for fence patching. It was 10:30 when I finished and 94F degrees. 





This is the end, got one side done, then did the other side done. That’s my truck at the end. 

I went home and rested for awhile. Then I loaded up scrap plywood, T-posts and treated wood posts. It was 3:38 and 102F degrees.


----------



## Mike CHS

Those guys are good!


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> Those guys are good!


Yes they are! And 2 of them want to buy ram lambs for flock sires. I showed a picture of my youngest granddaughter hugging Ringo. That clinched it. Ewes should start lambing in September and they each want a ram lamb when I wean them.


----------



## Mike CHS

All of Ringo's progeny that we raised have the same traits that he has.  I have Cooper where he is safe to handle and likes the contact but Ringo came that way.


----------



## Margali

Snip is in the yearling butthead phase with me. We've had a couple shovel talks about going where I tell him. He's 100% nice with the kids when they have escorted visit though.


----------



## Baymule

My granddaughters loved on Snip and  all the little lambs when he was a baby. They called it lamb training.


----------



## Hideaway Pines

send me the name of your tree people, do you think they would come to our place? we have a few that need to come down...


----------



## Mini Horses

Looking at the driveway, are you going to put fence on the already there T-posts?  Like that would save SO much work!!  You may need to work corners or mid line with heavier pull posts but, wow faster.  🤣. You could have that in within a fairly short time.
Nice!!


----------



## Baymule

The driveway is fenced on one side, T-posts on the other, ready to run wire. The lane where I took down the post clips, has 2 runs of T-posts and I’ll run wire down one of them. 

I am back from the farm, short morning. I unloaded T-posts and wood posts. I placed pallets and used scrap plywood to make a floor. It ain’t purty, but it will keep things out of the dirt. 

It’s RAINING! Probably not for long, but I’m grateful for whatever we get.


----------



## Bruce

That is many many many hundreds of dollars worth of firewood


----------



## Ridgetop

If the siding on the shed is 4 x 8 plywood, that shed looks to be a nice size. Or judging by the pallets, maybe 12 x 12?  Still a good size for storage.

Those corral panels are old style Red River corral panels.  Ours are 7 bar Red River roping arena panels, 5' high x 10' long.  We bought them when the kids were young (about 20 years ago now!  ) and DS3 wanted to try team cutting.  

When DS3 moved to Nipomo we sent a lot of the 10' arena panels with him until he was able to build horse corrals and an arena.  Then we took our standard horse panels and traded them for the return of the arena panels.  We weren't using the horse corrals and the 7' bar arena panels kept in the adult sheep.  We attached 24" woven wire to the bottoms to keep small lambs inside the corrals.  We use them for our large night fold, and for the ram pen.  We put up 2 pens side by side to form a chute which is almost useless since you can't lean over and do anything with the sheep.  We obviously weren't thinking about the height of the sides!    We rarely use that alley because of that.  However, we will be bringing all those panels to TX since they go together easily and are sturdy.  The bars on our roping arena are not as large a diameter as the bars on a horse corral panel.  The rams have knocked one of the horizontal bars off one of the panels jostling over their hanging feeder!  

Red River is still making panels but the connecting arrangement is a completely different style.  I found that out when I tried to buy some more pins for the panels.  Don't lose any of the connecting bars, but if you do, you can use rebar with a hook bend, or long bolts with washers. We also have double connector rings that attach to the connector bars and will make allow you to connect a panel at right angles to form other corrals coming off those connector corners.  We can use the connector pins from our portable sheep panels.  

Red River is located in Coleman, TX, so when we bring our panels to our new ranch they will be coming home to TX!    

Don't work too hard in the heat!!!


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> The driveway is fenced on one side, T-posts on the other, ready to run wire. The lane where I took down the post clips, has 2 runs of T-posts and I’ll run wire down one of them.
> 
> I am back from the farm, short morning. I unloaded T-posts and wood posts. I placed pallets and used scrap plywood to make a floor. It ain’t purty, but it will keep things out of the dirt.
> 
> It’s RAINING! Probably not for long, but I’m grateful for whatever we get.
> 
> View attachment 92566


About a thousand bucks of plywood right there!  Crazy the wood prices at present!


----------



## Baymule

Closed on the farm today!! FINALLY! I already tore down a bunch of trim, I’ll do more tomorrow.


----------



## Bruce

Yay!!! The LONG LONG wait is over


----------



## Mike CHS

I was going to say Congratulations earlier after you talked to Teresa but saw that you hadn't posted about it yet.  So a Belated Congratulations.


----------



## farmerjan

HIP HIP HOORAY !!!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

. Congrats!!!


----------



## Alaskan

Hurrah!!!!!


----------



## Margali

🎉  🎉 🎉🎉


----------



## Ridgetop

Next stop fencing and the move!

Then the knee


----------



## Ridgetop

Can't wait to see more pix of the farm and house.  When do you start on redoing the walls?  Have you told the dogs and sheep yet?  LOL  How is the new pond holding out in this drought?


----------



## murphysranch

I'm soooo happy for you!! May you find peace and contentment at your new home.


----------



## Baymule

Front of house with porch






Living room





Master bathroom 









Dining area





Kitchen









Bedroom 





Closet





Other bedroom looks the same


----------



## Baymule

Me pulling trim off





It leaves tiny wire nails sticking out. I pounded in a LOT of those today! 





What I pulled off today





Pile at son’s house. When we are done remodeling his house, I’ll get a roll off box to put all the debris in. Give the yard a good clean up and throw that in the big dumpster too.


----------



## Baymule

Yesterday the added on utility room was HOT!  Unreasonably HOT! Where the wall of the utility room joined the wall of the house, was big gaps. 





The AC unit was right outside blowing HOT exhaust! I could feel the searing hot air blowing through the cracks. So this morning I brought the caulking gun and got busy. 





I filled in gaps and ran a bead down the wall. It still needs LOTS of caulking but this was a tremendous help.


----------



## Baymule

I went by my nephew’s house to put a bag of trash in the dumpster. We got to talking and he said he’d move my 6 round bales from son’s house to the farm. 

The driveway is NOT made for a truck and long trailer. It’s a sharp 90 degree left turn, the road makes a sharp 90 degree right turn. No swing room. Nephew made it, but barely. Bennet used his tractor to unload. There was NO ROOM to turn around. Nephew backed all the way back to the road down the narrow driveway, over 500’. There is also a low slung electrical wire from house to the shed, can’t drive a cab tractor under it. Bennet’s tractor barely clears it. I have work to do! AFTER knee replacement surgery, therapy and recovery.


----------



## Mike CHS

I won't say "Don't overdo it" since you won't listen anyway.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> I won't say "Don't overdo it" since you won't listen anyway.



Tomorrow I’ll be on the ladder, pulling off trim at the ceiling and hammering those billions of wire nails in. And you are right, I won’t listen. LOL


----------



## Ridgetop

I have to sneak out to get on the ladder to do stuff.  If the family catches me I have to listen to half an hour of scolding from DH and DS1.  If DS2 is home from work he chimes in.  

Do whatever ladder work you can manage before the surgery.  Any knee damage you do *now *will be repaired in surgery but be careful *after* surgery.

Floors look gorgeous.  Is that hardwood, laminate, or vinyl plank!  Nice deck to sit and survey your fields of sheep.  With a cold beverage!


----------



## Baymule

Laminate floors with matching vinyl in bathrooms. 
Up ladder. 
Pull off ceiling trim. 
Pound nails with 22 ounce waffle headed framing hammer.
Down ladder. 
Move ladder. 
Rinse repeat. 

At this rate, I’ll née BOTH knees done! 

They left the refrigerator. It has an ice maker and water in the door. What luxury!!


----------



## Baymule

Ridgetop said:


> I have to sneak out to get on the ladder to do stuff.




STAY OFF THE LADDER YOU MORON!!!!!


----------



## Margali

@Baymule @Ridgetop Please consider getting one of these basic scaffolds, https://www.harborfreight.com/900-lb-multipurpose-scaffold-63050.html . Less up and downs since is it is 5.5' long and has nice wide platform to stand on.


----------



## Alaskan

You will have to plant a few trees once fall sets in with cooler weather and rain, to replace those dead ones....  do you already know what you will get?

Or are trees so far down the list you can't even see that line!


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Front of house with porch
> 
> View attachment 92643
> 
> Living room
> 
> View attachment 92642
> 
> Master bathroom
> 
> View attachment 92644
> 
> View attachment 92645
> 
> Dining area
> 
> View attachment 92646
> 
> Kitchen
> 
> View attachment 92647
> 
> View attachment 92648
> 
> Bedroom
> 
> View attachment 92649
> 
> Closet
> 
> View attachment 92650
> 
> Other bedroom looks the same


Really great house!  I LOVE the zero carpets!!!! Carpets are evil!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Congratulations  ! You finally have your new farm,....and it is yours !!!  ❤ 😍 💖 ❣


----------



## Finnie

Baymule said:


> STAY OFF THE LADDER YOU MORON!!!!!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats Bay! How long do you figure before you move in? And how much fencing do you need to put up for the animals?


----------



## Baymule

I’m giving myself 60 days from yesterday.  I won’t make it. I need to Ron about a 600’ stretch and then maybe 150’, hang a 16’ gate and build night pens. Need to fence front yard for Carson. 

Day 4, just finished pulling down trim. Think I’ll go start taping seams. Taking a water break.


----------



## Bruce

Is is stupid to ask why the house reno is taking precedence over the fencing? Living in a place while doing reno isn't all that fun but is doable. And easier when you don't have to drive to the house then back every day.


----------



## Baymule

There’s the 103F thing……. I need help to stretch the wire, then staple and secure it. Then I can t-post clip it in early mornings while it’s cool. Go inside when it gets hot. 

Im bringing wire tomorrow and get the process started. I’ll hitch up the trailer this evening, it has 8 rolls, 330’ each in it. Got 3 more laying around plus a partial roll. Bennet mentioned getting started on that this week.


----------



## Baymule

I pulled trim off, around a door. Got to looking at it and thought the house shifted, quickly followed by, it’s sitting on concrete runners, it won’t shift. I looked closer. There is trim pieces used as shims to possibly fix a shoddy  build, then covered by trim.


----------



## Ridgetop

Baymule said:


> STAY OFF THE LADDER YOU MORON!!!!!


----------



## Ridgetop

Can you tape and fill the gaps with joint compound?  If you use woven tape instead of paper tape it might hold.  Or install 1/4" drywall over that wall?  What does your guy think that is going to do joint compound on all the walls?

Don't take all that trim to the dump until we get there, please.  It is batten molding and I need a piece for the trailer wall.  Can't find any batten at the lumber stores.    I am going to try a piece of metal floor seam bridging for the area but will also check one final store for it.  

Not taking the computer since will be on the road half the time and only going for 10 days.  Called TSC Sulphur Springs and will order at least 5 rolls of wire to lock up at the ranch.  5 roll minimum to get the 5% discount.  We can transport 2-3 rolls of wire at a time in the back of the SUV.  We will have to look for a couple 2 x 4s to use to roll the wire out of the back of the car and into the shed.  There was a time when DH and I could have lifted those wire rolls out but now  !  We could have rented a small 6 x 10' trailer at TSC for half a day for $14.00 to transport the T-posts but DH told me we don't have a hitch on the car.     We decided that we can run an acceptable 5-6' fence using 8' T-posts instead of 10' posts.  The 10' posts are $13.79 while the 8' T-post are $7.99.  We will wait to order the posts until we come back with the truck in September.  Will get more rolls of wire at the same time.  Probably have to cut the 48" wire in half and attach 24" on top of the fence to bring it up to height.  Will use cage clips and hog rings to attach the 2 pieces together.  

My brother bought a gas operated T-post driver.  He says it is heavy to lift but does a good job driving in the posts with much less effort.  He is 6'6" tall and said he used a ladder to get high enough to use it.  DH and DS1 are 5'10".  I think they might need to stand in the truck bed to use it. We can throw in a load of T-posts and drive along the fence line with them driving them in.  He is going to let me know which one he bought.  They are about $300.

We have decided when we come back in September to come alone so we can get together with friends, etc. for the first half of the month. Then when Baymule goes in for her knee transplant DS1 will fly out, look over the property and house, and we will start the fencing.  He can ride back with us.  We will get the fence posts at that time when he can help us carry them.  

According to my list we have now completed everything to Tuesday. Got Bubba and Angel to the vet for their annual shots this morning.  Nails done for the trip, and then stopped by Sunland Produce for the veggies and fruit for the trip.  Tomorrow will go to PT, then return XL muzzle that is way tiny for Bubba.  Ordered him a 5X on Amazon and it arrived yesterday.  Tried it on him and it fit so good to go.  When I return the other muzzle, I will also pick up 2 all-in-one adjustable slip-collar-and-leash items which are much easier to use for these huge Anatolians. His leather leash and metal choke chain fits but the fabric leashes can be adjusted for any size head so much easier to grab and use, instead of hunting for the right size choke chain.  They are made of slightly smaller diameter woven rope as used for a lead rope.  WARNING!!!  Don't try to tie the dog us using one though since they will bite right through it!  
Wednesday DH will play Bridge.  I will cut up the veggies for the trip, pack water bottles in the fridge to chill before loading the cooler, do laundry.  Thursday I have PT in the am, DH has doctor appt in afternoon. When he comes home he will "take a nap" which usually means he wanders around the house reminding me of things I have already crossed off my list before tossing and turning for a couple hours.  I will pack car and set alarm for 3 am to leave.  I hate short trips.  All this prep is fine when we are taking the trailer for a month or so, but 10 days?!


----------



## Baymule

If you buy the T-posts in quantity, you get a 5% discount. I think for the rolls of wire, you have to buy 10 rolls. Call and ask how many. Those rolls are HEAVY! 

I’m thinking if you have a TSC credit card, you get a discount on your first purchase. Might be a good idea for a large purchase. 

Those gaps will only need some trim to cover it back up! LOL I’m learning trim covers a multitude of mistakes. 
I have a big pile of trim, you can have all you want! Take lots of it, you never know when you might run out and need some more!


----------



## Ridgetop

I will check on amount needed for the discount.  And on charging it.  Not looking forward to moving the wire and T-posts.


----------



## Mini Horses

@Ridgetop  Can you get delivery?  That is an option here AND may be a free one with your neighbors club.🤔. They offer things qtrly, like free trlr use vice $14.99 chg for one use.


----------



## Margali

Baymule said:


> I’m thinking if you have a TSC credit card, you get a discount on your first purchase. Might be a good idea for a large purchase.


I got one... 20% extra off first purchase. Any purchase over ~400 can get 5% back or 12 months no interest.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> I pulled trim off, around a door. Got to looking at it and thought the house shifted, quickly followed by, it’s sitting on concrete runners, it won’t shift. I looked closer. There is trim pieces used as shims to possibly fix a shoddy  build, then covered by trim.
> 
> View attachment 92688
> 
> View attachment 92689
> 
> View attachment 92690
> 
> View attachment 92691


Blah!

That is why fixing anything always worries me...  pull up one tiny corner...  and smack, you see so much more that needs fixing.


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> Blah!
> 
> That is why fixing anything always worries me...  pull up one tiny corner...  and smack, you see so much more that needs fixing.


No worry, I’m going to cover it right back up with trim!


----------



## Baymule

Ridgetop said:


> I will check on amount needed for the discount.  And on charging it.  Not looking forward to moving the wire and T-posts.


I know somebody with a 18’ flatbed trailer and a 16’ stock trailer. 

If your guy with cows on your land will use his tractor with hay forks, y’all can break the bundles of 200. Then take the bundles of 5, put on forks and he can put them where you want them. 

OR y’all can go tractor shopping!


----------



## Baymule

Margali said:


> I got one... 20% extra off first purchase. Any purchase over ~400 can get 5% back or 12 months no interest.



All @Ridgetop has to do is go buy T-posts and wire in one big whallop. Don’t forget gates! Only 16’ gates, tractor room, truck and trailer room, no squeezing through a little gate!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> There’s the 103F thing……. I need help to stretch the wire, then staple and secure it.


The 103°F thing, yeah that is a job stopper. But you don't need no stinkin' help to put up the fence! I did mine all alone. Greybeard had lots of good advice on fence building. 



Baymule said:


> There is trim pieces used as shims to possibly fix a shoddy build, then covered by trim.


"shoddy" is a VERY generous term for that build!



Mini Horses said:


> Can you get delivery? That is an option here AND may be a free one with your neighbors club.


TSC here doesn't do delivery.


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> STAY OFF THE LADDER YOU MORON!!!!!


One talking to another?????


----------



## Ridgetop

farmerjan said:


> One talking to another?????


----------



## Blue Sky

Ridgetop said:


>


Be careful everyone. And I need to get on a ladder too but that ain’t happen in’. I’m much better today but still very sore and hydration issues. Minor chores took much longer so more sun time. Also yard and pasture heavily and deeply cracked now. No place for old ladies(in training) on crutches or canes.


----------



## Ridgetop

Sulphur Springs TSC does not deliver.  I am considering ordering the posts and wire before we come in September when we will have the truck.  If we can figure out what we need, I will take out the TSC credit card and put everything on it, including gates, additional hot wire, etc., like Baymule says.  Then we can get the additional discount on all the fencing stuff at one time.  I need to check my calendar to see how long we can stay into October.  I know there is a Fraternity reunion DH wants to go to and is hoping to bring our children since it is the last one they are going to have.  The frat has been disbanded for over 40 years and these old guys are dropping like flies so . . . .  DH and his co-pledges are almost the last class to join so you can see that the median age is !

Electrician will be rewiring the Yantis house in September too.  He said he has a fellow to help with or install the fence.  Might call to talk to fence guy.  Moving away from family is bad since I have 3 sons and 2 SILs to help with heavy work, plus grandsons for fetch and carry here.    This is why wagon trains usually held several families traveling together.  Combining strength not just for trip protection, but for success with new ranches.  My family (except DS1) won't move with us, so we will have to do it ourselves.     It will cost a lot more without having a homegrown workforce to work for free.    

With the extra discount using a TSC credit card I might decide to wait on the fence materials and try to install the fence in February/March when we come back in our 5th wheel for our niece's daughter's wedding.  The tenants might be moving out around then too so we can bring a large trailer of corral panels, etc. and just stay in the house.


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> One talking to another?????



You bet’cher boots!


----------



## Baymule

My new car is graveyard dead. Something is draining the battery. I charged it up, fired right off. Next day it wound a little then started. Next day dead. Roadside assistance is sending a wrecker to pick it up and take to Lufkin. Already spoke to service department. I like this warranty, don’t have to take it to them.


----------



## Bruce

Maybe you shouldn't leave the dome light on for the animals as a night light.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> My new car is graveyard dead. Something is draining the battery. I charged it up, fired right off. Next day it wound a little then started. Next day dead. Roadside assistance is sending a wrecker to pick it up and take to Lufkin. Already spoke to service department. I like this warranty, don’t have to take it to them.


If it is just a slow drain... install a kill switch at the battery. 

Whenever you park it for more than an hour, open the hood and flip that switch.

We did that to one car that had a slow drain that we just couldn't track down... works a treat.  And INEXPENSIVE!!!

Of course, full warranty is better!


----------



## farmerjan

I have a kill switch to the battery inside my little ranger 4x4.  It would take rewiring the whole truck  at this point to find the problem.  But that is with an older vehicle.  YEP that is what warranties are for.... Sorry it is A problem, glad it is THEIR problem.....
One other neat thing about the kill switch... if anyone should ever try to steal it.... they cannot figure out why it totally will not even crank... so not easy to steal.... I like that totally unexpected "insurance" against it getting stolen.  The older vehicles are now in more risk of being stolen because they can be "worked on and parts can be found",  and they do not require all this stupid electronic stuff to figure out what is not working.....


----------



## Ridgetop

Brand new car!    Only about a month old!   Maybe they should just give you a new one!     

Leaving for Texas tomorrow night.  Won't have to keep writing out lists!  LOL

Not taking the computer since won't be anywhere long enough to hook it up and do anything.


----------



## Alaskan

Ridgetop said:


> Brand new car!    Only about a month old!   Maybe they should just give you a new one!
> 
> Leaving for Texas tomorrow night.  Won't have to keep writing out lists!  LOL
> 
> Not taking the computer since won't be anywhere long enough to hook it up and do anything.


It was a new to her, not brand brand new


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> It was a new to her, not brand brand new



Wrong. It IS brand brand new! 

Something is draining the battery.


----------



## Baymule

Remember Tree #1 ?? It came down today. It was so big, the chainsaw over heated 3 times, they had to quit to let the saw cool off. Bennet’s cousin Lee did the sawing honors. 






A neighbor, Chase,  came for firewood and Bennet loaded him up. He took the logs home and came back to load the truck with branches cut to length. He is supplying firewood to an elderly couple and a widow lady, as well as his own use. 





Bennet pushed the tree with his tractor, and to make sure it fell in the right direction. That tree wouldn’t FALL! Chase brought out wedges and beat them in with a single bit axe. Bennet went home for more wedges. 





3men and a tractor worked on that tree over an hour. Finally it fell down with a crash. 





I served sweet iced tea on the back porch. 

Then Robert from Lindale came, with his trailer, bringing my mule to me. Bennet loaded 2 straight, massive logs on the trailer. 

Lots of activity this morning! 

Everyone was gone by 12:30 and I finished pulling quarter round around the floor. Came home, fed sheep and dogs, heated leftovers and I’m tired. 

Got to go make a couple of gallons of sweet tea.


----------



## farmerjan

Quite a project.  Great that they could get it down.  One less future problem.  
I'll bet you are tired.  That kind of heat will do anyone in.  We weren't as hot as they had said, but it is working it's way in this direction.  Close to 100 by the weekend.  Too hot for here.  Possible storms late tonight from the front moving in this direction.  Then the heat right behind it.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> It was so big


Sure was!


----------



## Finnie

Alaskan said:


> It was a new to her, not brand brand new


Somehow I also got the impression she bought a used car.

Brand brand new shouldn’t have problems, but thank goodness for warranties.


Baymule said:


> A neighbor, Chase,  came for firewood and Bennet loaded him up. He took the logs home and came back to load the truck with branches cut to length. He is supplying firewood to an elderly couple and a widow lady, as well as his own use.


It sounds like you landed near some great neighbors again!


----------



## Ridgetop

Baymule said:


> He is supplying firewood to an elderly couple and a widow lady, as well as his own use.




Glad to hear the wood is going to those who need it.  If there are straight limbs/small trunks available, you can trim them off and use them to line the bottom of the fences where something might be able to dig in or out.  Attach the bottom wire to the limbs and they will keep the bottom of the fence secure.  Digging under the fences is how the coyotes used to get inside our fences.  One dog liked digging out too (our male Weimie, not Anatolian).


----------



## Baymule

This morning Peggy and Bennet came over and we put up some wire. Not the whole span down the driveway, but it’s a start! It’s up, stapled on H braces on both ends and 2 wood posts spaced out in the middle. I’ll put the T-post clips on in the mornings when it’s not scorching hot. I’m so grateful for the help. Yes, @Finnie i sure landed in some good neighbors again. I prayed for God to put me where he wanted me to be, and He did. 





We quit at 10:30, was already 90F and cooled off on the back porch with some sweet iced tea. After they left, I rolled out plastic on the floors and taped it down. I still have to do 3 closets, utility room and 1 bathroom. 





Doing 1 bathroom at a time. Pulling toilets out, they are the low kind that make me feel like I just dropped my butt in a bucket. Going back with the taller toilets and some grab bars so I can haul my new knee self off the potty! LOL

Still have a LOT of prep work to do before I can spray Kilz, texture and paint.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Wrong. It IS brand brand new!
> 
> Something is draining the battery.


I missed that somehow!   Ack!!!


----------



## Mike CHS

Good neighbors are about as good as it gets!


----------



## Baymule

Butt crack of dawn is dawning. Got to get outside, feed and water sheep, go to farm and get to work!


----------



## Mini Horses

You've gotten the removal over...hardest part!   Spraying is messy but faster and easier.😁. THANKFULLY you got help with the fence part.      it'll come together, even if it doesn't seem so at the moment.   Hang in there.


----------



## Baymule

I needed gates, so I got online and started searching. TSC has a County Line galvanized wire filled 16’ gate. It has gone up a couple of times and recently took another $20 hike. TSC gives a 5% discount on 10 or more. I found 7 gates in Nacogdoches at $240, everywhere else they are $260. 

I was sitting in Nacogdoches TSC parking lot when they opened this morning. I told the manager I wanted the 5% discount on 10 gates but she only had 7. Would she call the manager of another store and ask if I bought 3 gates, would that manager give me the 5% discount and the same price as her gates. So she did. 

I paid for the 7 gates, got 5% off. We loaded them, I tied them down and drove to Alto. The Alto TSC had electrical problems, no electricity and couldn’t let customers inside. Couldn’t take credit or debit cards either. The district manager said they had to be open, isn’t that screwy! They took $20 off the price, figured the discount on a phone calculator and I wrote out a check. 

So because of the $20 difference in price, basically I saved $200 on the price of the gates, plus the $120 for the 5% discount. 






I went to the farm to unload. I had 5 gates unloaded when Chris and his girlfriend came up to look at the downed trees for firewood. They helped unload the other 5 gates. 

I dropped the truck and trailer, got in the car and went to my sister’s to get her paint sprayer. We visited and I got home at 7.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

If you haven't already, try checking the wiring in the engine compartment. I had a rodent chew my main wiring harness once, almost completely through and the battery was completely drained the next day. Charged it and it worked but the damaged wires drained the battery if the leads stayed connected while not driving. Got the harness replaced and other chewed up stuff replaced and it worked just fine after.


Baymule said:


> Wrong. It IS brand brand new!
> 
> Something is draining the battery.


----------



## Baymule

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> If you haven't already, try checking the wiring in the engine compartment. I had a rodent chew my main wiring harness once, almost completely through and the battery was completely drained the next day. Charged it and it worked but the damaged wires drained the battery if the leads stayed connected while not driving. Got the harness replaced and other chewed up stuff replaced and it worked just fine after.



Wiring is fine. Got car back, it’s running fine. Got a basically I don’t know.


----------



## murphysranch

I see that there are fires starting up again in Texas and I think of you and the others. 

The big fire near Yosemite, Oak Fire, is fueling over top of the Rim Fire from 2013, which was terrible. I was a volunteer to help evacuees for the Rim. There is smoke pouring into Northern CA and Southern OR, where I used to live. 

I hope and pray that all the Texans on here won't be impacted by fires.


----------



## Baymule

We have quite a few fires here locally.  In our rural area, our firemen are volunteers.


----------



## Margali

The Chalk Mountain fire is way too close for comfort. One of my coworkers had to evacuate temporarily.


----------



## farmerjan

Read where there were more fires again.  And they are now evacuating out in Calif.... some fire has gotten real big real fast.... Near Yosemite Nat'l park I think....


----------



## murphysranch

Its the Oak Fire. Another huge one. Brings back terrible memories of when we lived in the Sierra Nevada foothills and had three huge fires over the several years we were there.


----------



## Baymule

@Ridgetop snd her husband are here visiting. They got here yesterday afternoon. This morning I rode them around the farm in the Kawasaki mule, they really liked it. Then I put them to work! LOL
She cut vinyl flooring and fitted it to the kitchen cabinets. He muddled the wall seams I had mesh tape on. I went outside and worked on fencing. 

I took the crockpot with a beef roast, potatoes, carrots and onions, invited Peggy and Bennet for lunch. Before lunch, his brother called, brothers bull had gone over to a neighbors, would Bennet go catch the bull? They left, loaded his horse, caught the bull, loaded him in the trailer and made it back for lunch a little late. We all had a good time, then they left to take the fence destroying bull to the sale. 

We worked in the house in the AC for the afternoon then came back to my sons house. Showers, snacks for supper and we are tired, but in a good way.


----------



## Mike CHS

And a good time was had by all.


----------



## murphysranch

what good friends to be part of your team!!


----------



## Finnie

Thanks for letting us know what @Ridgetop and her DH are up to. Without her laptop, we are all in the dark about her trip until she gets home.


----------



## Baymule

@Ridgetop snd her husband left yesterday around noon. They sure got a lot done and were a huge help. My target day for spraying the ceiling and walls with Kilz is Monday. I’ve still got a lot to do but thanks to my farm helpers, I think I’ll hit my target! 

They have gone on to check on their ranch and see about some things there and will head back home soon.


----------



## Baymule

This morning I used 7 tubes of caulk on that utility room. It’s helping. It’s not as hot as it was. I started sanding the taped and floated seams. I’m using the sanding screens and extension pole @Ridgetop and her husband told me to get. No climbing the ladder to sand up at the ceilings! 






Peggy and Bennet came up and we started on another run of fence wire. We pulled up an H brace to use it in front as a yard fence. 





We hung a gate. 





We ran a short span of wire over to the side property line. 





Built another H brace and Bennet drove in 4 T-posts, ground was hard. 

Tomorrow morning I’ll clip the T-posts. One more short span of wire from the gate to the H brace we moved and this will be closed off . This is the pasture in front of the house. Bennet will be able to graze his cattle on it through the winter. Come spring, we will put up the fence on the property line between us. 

Taking a lunch break and ice water!  Going inside to work on the walls.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Did he pound those posts in by hand?  FEL will push 'em right in - but maybe too much trouble for just 4 posts?


----------



## Mini Horses

I have never been able to push them in with my FEL.  Must be doing something wrong because I know my ground is softer here.  🤔.   Do you have a connector or what??  Do I need to turn the bucket ?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

It's easier if you have two people.  I just have DH hold 'em and he keeps 'em straight.  

I've done it by myself but you have to watch it because as the FEL comes down it will try to push 'em in at an angle.  Just lift up and adjust the bucket and push again.  Makes life so much easier!  I'll be redoing some pens this fall if it ever cools off.  Makes it so much easier.


----------



## Baymule

He has hay forks on front, be kinda hard to use them! 

I worked until 4:30. I was starving, had T-bone steak thawed out in refrigerator, so I cooked it and scarfed it down like a hungry dog. LOL


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> He has hay forks on front, be kinda hard to use them!


He just needs to have really good aim!  No slippage allowed!


----------



## Baymule

I finished the taping and floating. Tomorrow I sand what I did today and do touch up. Still have lots of prep to do before spraying with Kilz. Knees are screaming, legs are sore form going up and down the ladder.


----------



## Baymule

I have learned that my best efforts at taping and floating aren’t too great. 

It rained last night at the farm. Don’t know how much, it was one of those showers that came outa nowhere and people down the road got nothing. There was a PUDDLE! Look close, there is water in that mud! 






Peggy, Bennet and I rolled out 2 rolls of wire, got it stretched and stapled to H braces. Clipped a few T-posts, got a whole lot more to clip. 









Sheep pasture coming soon. 

I took down blinds and taped plastic over windows. Covered some light fixtures. Quit at 4, sipping glass of wine, it helps numb the knee pain, plus Advil, Arnicare rub and the massage unit in the bed. LOL I’ll kill some pain, then go feed dogs and sheep. Leftover pizza for supper!


----------



## farmerjan

YAY for some rain.  That is what is happening here, rain here, none 2 miles away type things..... 
You are really getting things going and done at the new farm....


----------



## rachels.haven

Pasture, pasture, pasture! 

I hope the price you pay your body for it isn't too steep tonight.


----------



## Baymule

rachels.haven said:


> Pasture, pasture, pasture!
> 
> I hope the price you pay your body for it isn't too steep tonight.


3 Advil and 3 small glasses of wine. LOL


----------



## Bruce

frustratedearthmother said:


> He just needs to have really good aim!  No slippage allowed!


Kinda hard with round spears!



Baymule said:


> I have learned that my best efforts at taping and floating aren’t too great.


Me too. It takes an artist! I can do it but it takes more coats and sponging than it should to make it acceptable  .... if I were good at it.


----------



## WyoLiving

My DH always tells me that when I am mudding joints, to make sure it is really thin coats.  There is less to sand off that way, lol!


----------



## Baymule

@Ridgetop’s husband said too much mud is not your friend. LOL the strips he did are real nice. Mine-not so much!


----------



## Baymule

Taking a peanut butter sandwich break. Got one roll of wire T-post clipped. I’ll get started on the other one, but won’t finish it .  It’s already getting hot. Got to take my stock trailer for new tires this afternoon. 

Done with this roll!


----------



## Ridgetop

Your fencing is coming right along.  Is that pole thing on the tractor a fence roll holder?  Sure beats dragging the roll along and pushing it out by hand!  

Can't wait to see pix of the sheep in the field!


----------



## Baymule

That pole is held up by 2 nylon slings on the tractor forks. Works pretty good!


----------



## Bruce

Best plan shy of buying a purpose designed fence roller-outer (that is a technical term  ) which holds the roll vertically. Lots cheaper than the purpose designed one


----------



## Ridgetop

I like it!


----------



## Baymule

I got the other roll of wire clipped to the T-posts this morning. Then went inside to do more prep work. A couple of friends came over at 2 PM. He helped me put the final touch on the taping and floating. I knew what it was supposed to look like, just couldn’t get it there, so I called in reinforcements. This guy went to work with his uncles when he was 8 years old, doing  drywall.  It was watching artistry in motion. I sanded, he swirled mud, covering my inept attempts. Pure artwork. It’s been many years since he worked for his uncles, but he still has the technique down perfect. 3 hours later, he was done. 

We went to a Mexican restaurant in Groveton and I bought their supper. We visited and had a good time. 

I got home at 7:30, fed and watered sheep and dogs. Went inside, it was hot. 85F and the brand new AC wasn’t running. AC guy offered to come out, but I told him to come in the morning. I’ll survive. Tile guy is coming in the morning to do the kitchen backsplash in son’s house. Busy day tomorrow.


----------



## farmerjan

You are getting there... Thing is, doing at both places may make it seem like you are not getting that much done, then all of a sudden, both places are looking WAY better.  Glad you got the clips done and then inside with the heat.  
Wonderful to have friends that are good at something like the taping and floating.  That is really an art, some people have a great touch for it.  Glad they could help you and you got to visit and a nice dinner out. 

Did Chris finish the roof over the "terrace" that you all got rebuilt over the "patio" area, at your son's place?  
Car running okay after they came and got it to "fix" ?  Did they ever figure out what the problem was?  

What's the date for the knee replacement?


----------



## Baymule

Chris has been working with his brother on sandblasting and reconditioning some tanks the past 2 weeks and next week. He will spray Kilz on Sunday on the double wide. 

Chris finished the roof over the patio, just needs to pitch the holes from the metal being a roof. It is real nice. 

Car is running fine. I think the service rep didn’t have any idea what went wrong. 

September 27 is surgery date. I’ll join the KNEE OF THE MONTH CLUB. Haha! Thanks for that @Mini Horses!!! 

Tile guys are here, father/son team. WOW! It’s looking fantastic already!


----------



## Ridgetop

Things are moving along!  Can't wait to see it in September!  And your sheep out in those lovely green grassy fields!  

Looked at the ewe lamb in the barn and she is pretty big, probably too big for the trip in September when she will be about 100 lbs.  But I have 3 other ewe lambs that are only 2 months old, and one of them might fit.  
Those lambs are out of 5's.  Now that the banquette is gone there will be room for a dog crate to hold a lamb for you.  Getting a ewe lamb will allow your lambs to tame her.


----------



## Ridgetop

Pictures when it is done!!!


----------



## Baymule

Wow! It came out real nice. The granite is so ugly, had a hard time finding a tile that wouldn’t make it even uglier. LOL These guys did a great job.


----------



## Baymule




----------



## frustratedearthmother

I like it!


----------



## Baymule

Thanks! It makes me want to tile the backsplash in the double wide I just bought. It sure dressed up sons house.


----------



## BrahmerQueen

Baymule said:


> Wow! It came out real nice. The granite is so ugly, had a hard time finding a tile that wouldn’t make it even uglier. LOL These guys did a great job.
> 
> View attachment 92903
> 
> View attachment 92904


Looks great. Better than my house🤭


----------



## Alaskan

It makes that entire kitchen look "put together " and show room worthy!

Nice!!

Your son will make good money on that house!


----------



## Mini Horses

Sometime just a small change makes a big difference!  Looks good.


----------



## Ridgetop

Gorgeous!  Will be eye catching for the buyer when he sells!!!  Particularly since the kitchen is the first thing you see when yoi walk in.  (Or will be when you move all your boxes out!     )


----------



## Baymule

Definitely me moving out will really spruce this place up! LOL I’ll move the big stuff I want and after I recover from surgery I’ll go through boxes. I want this-don’t want that.


----------



## farmerjan

I totally agree, that backsplash tamed down the counter tops and tied it together... Very nice.


----------



## Mike CHS

I really like the way that turned out.


----------



## Baymule

Son isn’t stupid. Leave and go far, far away (Nebraska) and let Mom do the house.


----------



## Ridgetop

If you don't have all your boxes moved to the new house when we get to Texas, we can use our truck to help.  Sort everything out and mark the boxes you want and we can move them.  Leave what you don't want at Layne's house for the big garage sale!   Oooh!  Marv can sit in front with the tables of stuff in his overalls!  Maybe tourists will think they are getting deals on antiques!  LOL  

Where to store the boxes you are keeping in the new house you ask?  Layne's room!


----------



## Baymule

Whew! I’m back home! I pulled the 16’ stock trailer 476 miles today. I took highway 7 out of Crockett to I-45, to just below Dallas, cut over to I-20 on Highway 287. Took a bunch of twisty roads outside of Weatherford to my destination. Their barn was down a steep slope with loose gravel and a small space to get turned around. Uhhh… F250, heavy Diesel engine, 16’ trailer, I suck at doing all things trailer. Nope. Staying up here in the driveway! So he took his little  truck and small trailer to the barn, we loaded up 2 ewes, he got a running start and made it to the top. He backed up to my trailer and the two ewes calmly walked into my trailer. 






I started for home. My AC ran hot, no cold air! So I put windows down, turned radio up loud and blew it down the Interstate. 

Got home, backed trailer up to the young ewes pen, ran extensions of 2 half hog panels to make a chute and they followed me into the pen. 





Notice the aerobic sprayer? I did not back over it. It is unharmed and still works! Neither did I hit the cow panel pen. I might be getting better at this backing up. 

This is BTX 19-01 their first lamb. She is 3 years old. 





This is BTX 22-36 she is 4 1/2 months old





Neither one was interested in posing for a photo shoot. Hot, tired, their hair was messed up and wind blown, supper was served and that’s all they cared about. 

Dogs had to do the meet and greet. 





I left at 6:30, got back at 5. That’s the farthest I’ve taken the trailer. Kinda proud of myself.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Yay YOU!


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> Whew! I’m back home! I pulled the 16’ stock trailer 476 miles today. I took highway 7 out of Crockett to I-45, to just below Dallas, cut over to I-20 on Highway 287. Took a bunch of twisty roads outside of Weatherford to my destination. Their barn was down a steep slope with loose gravel and a small space to get turned around. Uhhh… F250, heavy Diesel engine, 16’ trailer, I suck at doing all things trailer. Nope. Staying up here in the driveway! So he took his little  truck and small trailer to the barn, we loaded up 2 ewes, he got a running start and made it to the top. He backed up to my trailer and the two ewes calmly walked into my trailer.
> 
> View attachment 92921
> 
> I started for home. My AC ran hot, no cold air! So I put windows down, turned radio up loud and blew it down the Interstate.
> 
> Got home, backed trailer up to the young ewes pen, ran extensions of 2 half hog panels to make a chute and they followed me into the pen.
> 
> View attachment 92922
> 
> Notice the aerobic sprayer? I did not back over it. It is unharmed and still works! Neither did I hit the cow panel pen. I might be getting better at this backing up.
> 
> This is BTX 19-01 their first lamb. She is 3 years old.
> 
> View attachment 92923
> 
> This is BTX 22-36 she is 4 1/2 months old
> 
> View attachment 92924
> 
> Neither one was interested in posing for a photo shoot. Hot, tired, their hair was messed up and wind blown, supper was served and that’s all they cared about.
> 
> Dogs had to do the meet and greet.
> 
> View attachment 92925
> 
> I left at 6:30, got back at 5. That’s the farthest I’ve taken the trailer. Kinda proud of myself.


----------



## Baymule

A year ago, it would have been me and BJ. Now it’s me. We were a team, drawing off each other’s strengths. He was perfection with a trailer. Why would I mess with that? I’m gaining confidence and getting better with the trailer. Today was a big deal for me.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Notice the aerobic sprayer?


What is that??


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> A year ago, it would have been me and BJ. Now it’s me. We were a team, drawing off each other’s strengths. He was perfection with a trailer. Why would I mess with that? I’m gaining confidence and getting better with the trailer. Today was a big deal for me.


It is a true art...  to be able to move a trailer about. 

Very impressive work!!!


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> What is that??



It goes to the septic system. It is a home version of a small treatment plant. The old passive systems are being phased out. A good bacterial system and chlorine tablets for the final treatment before clean water is sprayed out. There is no smell unless someone isn’t found their system right.


----------



## Margali

BTX1901 is so elegant! I hope BTX2238 Mocha looks half a good when she's mature.


----------



## Baymule

She is a big girl. 210 pounds. Sweet disposition too.


----------



## Ridgetop

Love the red ewe and her half white tail!  The white ewe is young so will fill out eventually.

Congrats on your trailer performance!  Not backing down that driveway was a wise move at this point in your trailer driving skills.  Steep gravel drives require 4WD and some extra experience so you don't freak out as the wheels churn in the gravel and you start to slide backwards.  You will get there!


----------



## Margali

Ridgetop said:


> Steep gravel drives require 4WD and some extra experience so you don't freak out as the wheels churn in the gravel and you start to slide backwards.  You will get there!


I've been to BTX farm, that driveway is Olympic skill level. I don't know HOW they manage a vehicle on that hill. It is about a 60 degree slope with gravel over loose ridges of rock. Judy (property owner) about wiped out walking down to show us the sheep.


----------



## BrahmerQueen

Baymule said:


> Whew! I’m back home! I pulled the 16’ stock trailer 476 miles today. I took highway 7 out of Crockett to I-45, to just below Dallas, cut over to I-20 on Highway 287. Took a bunch of twisty roads outside of Weatherford to my destination. Their barn was down a steep slope with loose gravel and a small space to get turned around. Uhhh… F250, heavy Diesel engine, 16’ trailer, I suck at doing all things trailer. Nope. Staying up here in the driveway! So he took his little  truck and small trailer to the barn, we loaded up 2 ewes, he got a running start and made it to the top. He backed up to my trailer and the two ewes calmly walked into my trailer.
> 
> View attachment 92921
> 
> I started for home. My AC ran hot, no cold air! So I put windows down, turned radio up loud and blew it down the Interstate.
> 
> Got home, backed trailer up to the young ewes pen, ran extensions of 2 half hog panels to make a chute and they followed me into the pen.
> 
> View attachment 92922
> 
> Notice the aerobic sprayer? I did not back over it. It is unharmed and still works! Neither did I hit the cow panel pen. I might be getting better at this backing up.
> 
> This is BTX 19-01 their first lamb. She is 3 years old.
> 
> View attachment 92923
> 
> This is BTX 22-36 she is 4 1/2 months old
> 
> View attachment 92924
> 
> Neither one was interested in posing for a photo shoot. Hot, tired, their hair was messed up and wind blown, supper was served and that’s all they cared about.
> 
> Dogs had to do the meet and greet.
> 
> View attachment 92925
> 
> I left at 6:30, got back at 5. That’s the farthest I’ve taken the trailer. Kinda proud of myself.


Wow great job with that trailer! The ewes sound very friendly!


----------



## Baymule

Sitting here useless. Chris is inside spraying Kilz, he ran out last night, got 2 more gallons when Home Depot opened this morning at 6 AM. Then he’ll spray the ceilings with white paint. There is nothing I can do to help him. 

Bennet is cutting branched off downed tree with chainsaw and using tractor bucket to smash and break off branches. There is nothing I can do to help him. 

Why am I even here? Supervision I guess. LOL


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> A good bacterial system and chlorine tablets for the final treatment before clean water is sprayed out.


So it sprays chlorinated water on the grass? 

Do things not perk well there? I like passive, not much maintenance and no mechnicals to break.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> So it sprays chlorinated water on the grass?
> 
> Do things not perk well there? I like passive, not much maintenance and no mechnicals to break.


If a system is working properly, no chlorine is needed. Can’t say that out loud, supposed t use it. An installer said he never used chlorine in his system. 

I prefer the passive system. My new farm has that type septic system. Very low maintenance.


----------



## Ridgetop

I prefer the passive system with a septic, cesspool, and/or leach lines but if your land doesn't perk well, it often backs up.  We had to dig an overflow pit here about 20 years ago and the system still works great.  Our new place had leach lines, but the cows had gotten in and trampled them, so we had to replace them.  That area of northeast Texas doesn't perk really well (not enough sand) and they won't allow you to replace leach lines.  If we had been living there, we would have done it ourselves, but since we bought the place and had to rent it out, we had to put in a new system.  The only system we were allowed to use was aerobic. Livestock can graze on the grass, but you are not supposed to put fruit trees or veggies there.    I was hoping for free water and fertilizer for the fruit trees.  The water is supposed to be clean when it comes out of the sprinklers, so why you can't use it on fruit trees I have no idea.  At any rate with the drought the tiny bit of pasture where the aerobic sprinklers operate is nice and green.  LOL

Since you can't do anything Baymule, take a rest!


----------



## Baymule

I took a short nap. I loaded up 4x4x10 and scrap 2x4’s in the truck to make 8x8 mini barns on skids for the sheep. Guy from Mueller Metal called, trim pieces for son’s house were ready so put Carson in back seat, went to Nacogdoches and got them. Went to Home Depot for 2 buckets of drywall mud. Carson behaved himself very well. He sat patiently in the check out line, prompting a man behind me to say, “Your dog minds better than my kids.” 

This morning, if Bennet and Peggy want to build fence, we’ll build fence. Not much left to do. I need to measure a gap for a gate or maybe just make a wire gap gate. 

I’ll start on the mini barns. Can’t do anything in the house, have to let all that Kilz and ceiling paint dry and set. Tomorrow we texture! 

Got company coming 18-21, Sarah and her autistic daughter Lauren, plus their 2 dogs. Might be done painting by then, might not. She can help me move and set up my kitchen stuff. @Ridgetop has the vinyl laid in the cabinets, all ready to put stuff in them! We’ll probably load up stock trailer with boxes. Dunno. Thinking about a U-Haul truck weekend of 27th to move big stuff. Then DD and family and their 3 dogs will be here Labor Day weekend. They leave, then @Ridgetop and her DH come in. I’m such a social butterfly!


----------



## Baymule

House is ready for texture. It’s shrouded in plastic. Previous owners walked through this morning and said it already looks good. I’m ready to texture and paint! 

It doesn’t look like much, but there’s a LOT of work done in these pictures!


----------



## farmerjan

ACTUALLY IT LOOKS LIKE A  LOT OF WORK !!!!!!


----------



## Mike CHS

farmerjan said:


> ACTUALLY IT LOOKS LIKE A  LOT OF WORK !!!!!!



I would say that is the understatement of the year.  I saw that earlier and told Teresa that I was amazed at how much she has gotten done.


----------



## Ridgetop

Looks like a stick-built house instead of a modular with the vertical wall moldings gone and the Kilz on the walls covering the drywall mud!  Can't wait to see it when it is textured and painted!  You have been working so hard that having your knee replaced and staying in the nursing home will be a vacation for you.  You will probably sleep the whole first week except when they wake you up for therapy!


----------



## Baymule

Got walls textured yesterday!  Friends came at 3:45, we finished at 8:30. It’s looking more like a house. I need to do touch up in the corners where a roller wouldn’t go, yay, more ladder climbing! 

They got held up a few minutes on the road to my farm…..






I did not set alarm this morning, got an extra almost 2 hours of sleep. I’m tired but not twitching in pain, so that’s good. LOL

Going to Tractor Supply for more treated wood posts, need to make a yard fence. Then to Home Depot for paint and fill up the truck. My money has wings! It flies away! 

The 330’ rolls of sheep and goat wire that just in February of this year WAS $240 are now $420! I want to take a moment to thank the leaders of this country for that. I’m about to go buy some more treated wood fence posts 5/6”X8’ for $16 each. Also want to give thanks for the price of diesel coming down a few pennies-after more than doubling in price. I’m so grateful for the “crumbs”.


----------



## WyoLiving

Those pictures brought back memories of remodeling our manufactured home.  So happy to get rid of those trim strips and mud the seams to make it look like a real house.  DH learned a lot in that place.  That is where I first saw orange peel texture and discovered that I did like textured walls, lol.


----------



## Ridgetop

$420!  Ugh!


----------



## Finnie

I love that big kitchen window, @Baymule ! What view do you look out at from there?


----------



## Mini Horses

Good thing you had no garden this year, Bay.  There is NO time in your life right now!   

Things are moving right along tho!! 👍😊


----------



## Baymule

Finnie said:


> I love that big kitchen window, @Baymule ! What view do you look out at from there?


It looks out over the back property line.


----------



## Baymule

I’m whupped. Started at 7:30 this morning, left farm at 4:15. I painted today. I painted walls, no cutting in, that’s tedious and will take days. I wanted the “fun” stuff first!
Here goes! 

Kitchen, dining area and living room are painted a sage green. 






The hallway and son’s/guest room is painted a cream color. The hallway bathroom will be this color too. It is still in operation, so not kilzed, textured or painted





The little girls, granddaughters age almost 6 and 7, love purple. I don’t. But I’m Mamaw and Mamaw’s do crazy things. 





My room is a pale blue, much better than purple! 





Still gotta paint the master bathroom. 

Tomorrow morning I’ll clean up where the sheep pens are gonna go. Might get them laid out. That consists of laying cow panels on the ground and seeing what I can make with them. LOL

Tired. Got to feed dogs and sheep, take shower and get a big glass of ice water.


----------



## Mini Horses

Great job!   You got a whole lot done.   

So those windows looking at "back property line".....will there be an animal area there?   I mean, something to watch while ,..... Or dinner?  🤔


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Great job!   You got a whole lot done.
> 
> So those windows looking at "back property line".....will there be an animal area there?   I mean, something to watch while ,..... Or dinner?  🤔


Or stick a bird feeder or rain Guage there... need something to look at


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> Great job!   You got a whole lot done.
> 
> So those windows looking at "back property line".....will there be an animal area there?   I mean, something to watch while ,..... Or dinner?  🤔



There is a really ugly storage building! And a series of scrappy chicken pens, a oval round pen, not much of a view. On the back porch I can see 2 of the fields and will be able to see the sheep. Front porch view is the driveway and 3rd field, plus the over grown front fence line.


----------



## BrahmerQueen

Baymule said:


> There is a really ugly storage building! And a series of scrappy chicken pens, a oval round pen, not much of a view. On the back porch I can see 2 of the fields and will be able to see the sheep. Front porch view is the driveway and 3rd field, plus the over grown front fence line.


Bird feeder pronto


----------



## Ridgetop

Baymule said:


> The little girls, granddaughters age almost 6 and 7, love purple. I don’t. But I’m Mamaw and Mamaw’s do crazy things.


So true.   This Mamaw (Pau Pau) dyed DGS2's hair purple for him for a trip to Magic Mountain.  DD1 was horrified that I would go and get the spray color and do it.  She said I would never have done that when I was just a mother.  I agreed but said that grandmothers follow their own rules.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> The little girls, granddaughters age almost 6 and 7, love purple. I don’t.


DD1 picked that color for her room 25 years ago. Looked ok on the chip. Didn't get a whole lot on the wall before it showed its true colors. Went back and chose a lighter shade (whether she wanted to or not).



Ridgetop said:


> DD1 was horrified that I would go and get the spray color and do it. She said I would never have done that when I was just a mother. *I agreed but said that grandmothers follow their own rules.*


Personal opinion for this instance (not asked for):
Not without checking with the parents first.


----------



## Ridgetop

Wash out color spray.  His hair is jet black and I had to use 3 coats to get even a suggestion of purple in the daylight.  Mom agreed as long as it washed out for Picture Day.  Moms make rules, grandmas can break them for certain things.

20+ years ago when DS3 was in Jr. High the rage was for surfer hair.  This was a longish crew cut which was bleached on top to look like sun bleached hair.  DS3 had earned enough money to go to the hair salon but I refused to take him.  Finally, after continual pleading, whining, etc. his dad gave permission.  I would not allow him to spend his $30 and did it for him myself.  Entire family watched the process while DS3 wailed that I would ruin his hair and he could never go to school again!  Kept telling him to wait till I was finished.  After the crew cut, DS3 said it was perfect.  He was happy, it grew out later, and he saved his $30 (less the $5 for the hair dye).  He was "cool" or whatever word was fashionable at the time.  DS3's hair is a light brown turning blond in the summer. Occasionally Grandmothers need to be cool for their grandchildren since they were never cool when bringing up their own children.  LOL


----------



## Baymule

Finnie said:


> I love that big kitchen window, @Baymule ! What view do you look out at from there?


I took pictures yesterday! 

The kitchen/dining “view”. Not much to look at. The tree line at the left is the property line. 





Sitting on the back porch, pan to the right of that lovely kitchen view. This is the back field. 





Moving to the right. 





This is the field I’ll use for the sheep. I’m going to put up cow panel pens so I can just hobble across the driveway to feed and water them. View is from the back porch. 





View from the front porch. Tree line in the distance is the front by the road. 






On the front porch, to the right, property line.


----------



## Alaskan

I think the kitchen window view is perfect.

Nice to be able to see the chicken coop when in the kitchen.


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> I think the kitchen window view is perfect.
> 
> Nice to be able to see the chicken coop when in the kitchen.


I will eventually tear those down. Can’t stand up in them. I don’t like stooping over.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> I will eventually tear those down. Can’t stand up in them. I don’t like stooping over.


Ok.... standing is nice!  

But you could put new ones in the same general area.

Even better...  make the run come up to the kitchen window.

I have ALWAYS wanted a kitchen window that opened to the chicken run.

That way, open the window,  toss out scraps.   Tada!


----------



## BrahmerQueen

Alaskan said:


> Ok.... standing is nice!
> 
> But you could put new ones in the same general area.
> 
> Even better...  make the run come up to the kitchen window.
> 
> I have ALWAYS wanted a kitchen window that opened to the chicken run.
> 
> That way, open the window,  toss out scraps.   Tada!


Genius!


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> I have ALWAYS wanted a kitchen window that opened to the chicken run.
> 
> That way, open the window, toss out scraps. Tada!


If I had that I'd have nearly 2 dozen chickens looking in the window begging for food all day long!!!

I do open the kitchen window to toss out trash and recycles, the bins are just below in the enclosed porch, very convenient


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> If I had that I'd have nearly 2 dozen chickens looking in the window begging for food all day long!!!


Which would be so much fun to watch!


----------



## Baymule

I’m wiped out. I’ve slept all afternoon. Yesterday and the day before I worked outside until noon. Then I worked in the house. This morning Chris came over and helped me get started on sheep shelters. Then I painted the utility room. I went to Home Depot for more blue paint, feed store  and came back to son’s house. 

I sat down at 1:00 and was out. I’ve woke up a couple of times and went back to sleep. I’ll get going in a little bit and go feed, water the sheep and dogs. 

Ringo is smitten by the new ewe, Number One. He stands next to her, rumbling. She stands next to him, on the other side of the pen, looking lovely and alluring.


----------



## farmerjan

Sorry for the exhaustion/wipe out... love the deal with Ringo and the new ewe... When are you planning to start breeding?   I know that the crappy snow/weather last year makes you a little hesitant... but normally it is pretty decent to lamb in early spring there right?  I am assuming that you are going to continue to use Ringo some even as he ages?  Hey, gotta keep him up and going... even old men like a little "action" once in awhile !!!!!


----------



## Baymule

I’ll put Ringo with Number One next month. I’ll have ewes lambing in September. Yeah, bad timing, but was supposed to close on farm in April, then get knee replacement surgery. Things are screwy now, but that’s how it goes. And yes, Ringo will have his harem of ladies.  Cooper will have Ringo’s daughters.


----------



## farmerjan

When are you going to try to fit in a trip to get Cooper???? Did @Mike CHS get his new ram yet????


----------



## Mike CHS

farmerjan said:


> When are you going to try to fit in a trip to get Cooper???? Did @Mike CHS get his new ram yet????



I have been in contact with a couple of farms for some good candidates.  We won't breed again until April but I want some time to get the new ram's attitude to where I like it.


----------



## Mini Horses

Attitude in a breeding male is paramount!  I'm thrilled with this new buck I recently bought.  Boer are an easy going breed, in general, and I've had good luck with mine in years past.  But handling is critical...both goats and sheep can be large and hurt you.   I don't need to be injured -- always being aware it can happen keeps us reasonably safe.


----------



## Baymule

@Ridgetop decided that she and her sweet DH should come in, drop their RV, hook up my stock trailer and us go fall in on @Mike CHS and his lovely wife Teresa, spend a couple nights, make lots of noise and confusion, load up Cooper and make tracks for Texas. LOL LOL

Ringo has spoiled me for future rams. He is my big baby. Yesterday I sat on the feed trough which put me at eye level with him. He made a bee line for me and got lots of scratches and rubs. So did a couple of ewes and both dogs. I need more arms!


----------



## Baymule

I’ve painted doors and door jams with white high gloss enamel paint. They will need a second, maybe third coat. Got a glass of ice water and peanut butter and jelly sandwich. Nowhere to sit inside, on back porch, it’s hot. 

Painted bathroom, I need to go around house, to finish painting the cutting in. 

It’s so hot even the breeze is like opening the oven door.


----------



## Finnie

Baymule said:


> I sat down at 1:00 and was out. I’ve woke up a couple of times and went back to sleep


Remember to pace yourself. We don’t want you to get sick like you did after you pushed yourself so hard during your last move.  You gotta be healthy for your knee surgery!!


----------



## Baymule

This handsome fellow was by the driveway fence when I got to the farm this morning. 






@Finnie i will definitely take care of myself. I worked outside Saturday and Sunday until noon and that was too long. Need to knock off by 11.


----------



## Finnie

Baymule said:


> This handsome fellow was by the driveway fence when I got to the farm this morning.
> 
> View attachment 93124
> 
> @Finnie i will definitely take care of myself. I worked outside Saturday and Sunday until noon and that was too long. Need to knock off by 11.


Is he some kind of Brahma or Water Buffalo? That doesn’t look like an ordinary bull.


----------



## Ridgetop

Nice looking black brahma.  Does he belong to Bennet?


----------



## Baymule

Finnie said:


> Is he some kind of Brahma or Water Buffalo? That doesn’t look like an ordinary bull.


Brahma. 



Ridgetop said:


> Nice looking black brahma.  Does he belong to Bennet?



Yes. They have some good looking cattle.


----------



## Ridgetop

Brahma are supposed to be fairly docile.  Sure is pretty.


----------



## Baymule

Brahamas aren’t that docile. They are the cow you want for range cattle. They can get pretty wild, they are tough survivor cattle. I’ve hand fed Brahama bulls cow cubes, sweet as they could be, but the majority would just as soon stomp you into a mushy mess as look at you. Bennet’s are probably fairly gentle, he rides a 4 wheeler to check on them every morning and feeds them. They come running to him.


----------



## farmerjan

Brahma cattle are more protective than some.  Bred in to them to be survivors.....Mostly it is in the handling of them... there are always a few with attitudes... and yes, you want cattle with protective attitudes that run the brush and rough country... but MOST will learn who is the good guy and who is not and act accordingly.  
Treatment of them early in their life has a big impression on the rest of their life.  AND attitude is inherited.... and learned at the momma's side.... MOST cows we have with a "don't want to come in" attitude have calves the same way... They learn what they live.... 
Got a few here, angus and crosses... that are high headed and they are being weeded out.  They cause disruption in the groups... one stupid acting nut case that doesn't want to come in the catch pen will take a half dozen running back out... or high headed ones that are looking for a way out or OVER a fence once penned... don't stay around here anymore.


----------



## Ridgetop

Absolutely!  Have seen it in the sheep - taking on mama's attitude.  We get rid of wild, crazy ewes and ewelings.  Not worth the trouble of working with them.  And they upset the calm ones making them harder to handle.


----------



## Ridgetop

If the weather is cooling off, hit the fencing hard with Bennet and Peggy.  Anything you have not moved over we can get after picking up Cooper.    2 trucks, the flatbed and stock trailer.


----------



## BrahmerQueen

Ridgetop said:


> Brahma are supposed to be fairly docile.  Sure is pretty.


Most of them are pretty nice. We take the ones with attitude to the market but they are very protective of the babies even if it's not there's lol


----------



## Baymule

Peggy and Bennet said that black bull was real skittish at first. They  penned him up and calmly brought him feed and hay. Once he figured that out, he calmed down. He doesn’t act mean, and they don’t crowd him.


----------



## Baymule

Today I pulled up plastic off the floor. The tape has been Kilzed, textured and painted. Peeling it up was tedious. I unwrapped blue tape off door knobs. Put a second coat of paint on doors. Peeled tape and plastic off windows. Living room and kitchen still have plastic on floors. I’ll peel it up tomorrow. 

I laid out quarter round in the bedrooms. When I took it up, I numbered each piece, taped in a bundle and labeled what room it was. I drew arrows for what direction it went. 





I have the quarter round laid out, just needs to be fitted and brad nailed. 





Chris is coming Saturday, we are going to move some stuff.


----------



## Baymule

It’s STORMING! Lightening, thunder and blowing hard RAIN!!!! Been raining hard for 45 minutes. Power is off. Wish I knew where the Tac lights are. I got a wind up light. I don’t care, it’s RAINING! I hope it’s raining at the farm.


----------



## Baymule

We got more rain last night, a soft soaking rain. Just watched Tyler weather forecast on my phone, since Direct TV saw fit to take Tyler channels away and give me Houston news channels. If you want to get depressed, Houston news is the place to go. Multiple shootings, stabbings, drive by and murders daily. WHY do I want to watch that? I don’t. Plus the Houston weather reports never even show Trinity county. Phooey on Houston channels. 

Tyler weather is predicting up to 4” of rain through Thursday. The road to the farm will be slush. Only drawback to the farm, crappy country road. Oh well. I’m trying to get moved now and build pens and shelters for sheep so I can move them. Not complaining about the rain, we desperately need it. It just makes it a little more difficult. 

I didn’t even go to the farm yesterday, was too tired. Went to Lufkin, did some errands. I’m recharged and ready to work outside today, weather permitting.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> If you want to get depressed, Houston news is the place to go. Multiple shootings, stabbings, drive by and murders daily. WHY do I want to watch that?


It's everywhere!   Don't understand why ... So senseless.  This morning they reported two incidents,  just few miles apart.   3 dead and 2 more injured in one.  2 dead in another.    .  What ever happened to break your nose fist fights? 🤔☹️


----------



## WyoLiving

When we moved out to Wyoming we signed up for DirectTV.  After the "sigh-on" deals ended and they upped our bill by $100, I called to cancel.  She wanted to know why and I said because we don't watch it enough to make the cost of it acceptable.  Besides, I live in Wyoming and I can't get any local news channels to check on weather and such.  She said I could get NEW YORK for my local channel.  In what universe is New York considered local for Cheyenne?  I asked if they had anything local for Denver Colorado, as that might be close enough for weather.  She said let me see - oh, you can get New York.  I said "wrong side of the country"  so she then she said I could get LA.  Ah, no thanks...


----------



## WyoLiving

@Baymule   The work you are doing in the house is turning out beautifully!  
Hope you get moved soon and the rain greens up those pastures.


----------



## Baymule

WyoLiving said:


> @Baymule   The work you are doing in the house is turning out beautifully!
> Hope you get moved soon and the rain greens up those pastures.


Thank you! Moving some stuff tomorrow. Chris is bringing his brad nailer for the quarter round. Going to put in the new toilet and take the old one out of the other bathroom. Then I’ll get that bathroom Kilzed, textured and painted. If have time, I’ll get him to put blinds back up. They are brown and will look ugly, but I need something now. 

Today I worked on putting wire up at the front gate to close off a couple of open places. The other place that needs closing up, I have the wire there, taking hog rings to secure the wire. There is an enormous tree in a corner that has all kinds of net wire and barbed wire grown into it. I cut away the wire and cleaned up the area. I should get a picture. There is a hackberry tree growing up against this giant oak, with a railroad cross tie (covered in all the wire) between the two trees. 

I’m going to go hitch up the stock trailer and pull it up front. Moving starts tomorrow! I’d start loading stuff, but it could rain overnight.


----------



## farmerjan

WyoLiving said:


> When we moved out to Wyoming we signed up for DirectTV.  After the "sigh-on" deals ended and they upped our bill by $100, I called to cancel.  She wanted to know why and I said because we don't watch it enough to make the cost of it acceptable.  Besides, I live in Wyoming and I can't get any local news channels to check on weather and such.  She said I could get NEW YORK for my local channel.  In what universe is New York considered local for Cheyenne?  I asked if they had anything local for Denver Colorado, as that might be close enough for weather.  She said let me see - oh, you can get New York.  I said "wrong side of the country"  so she then she said I could get LA.  Ah, no thanks...


 Talk about clueless stupid people....


----------



## BrahmerQueen

WyoLiving said:


> When we moved out to Wyoming we signed up for DirectTV.  After the "sigh-on" deals ended and they upped our bill by $100, I called to cancel.  She wanted to know why and I said because we don't watch it enough to make the cost of it acceptable.  Besides, I live in Wyoming and I can't get any local news channels to check on weather and such.  She said I could get NEW YORK for my local channel.  In what universe is New York considered local for Cheyenne?  I asked if they had anything local for Denver Colorado, as that might be close enough for weather.  She said let me see - oh, you can get New York.  I said "wrong side of the country"  so she then she said I could get LA.  Ah, no thanks...


Lol my mom spent 2 hours trying to get them to cancel it


----------



## Mini Horses

Good timing -- sons job over, you plan to move!   

Perhaps you can live at your farm now and travel to sons only for collecting your stuff. 👍


----------



## farmerjan

Was this a shorter than expected job for DS?   Thought he was going to be there for  awhile longer?  Oh well, maybe good so that you can get more moved than you thought... settled in better at your own place for awhile and he can maybe get some things moved from his place to there also... and maybe something closer or better will come up for him...

Hate to wish for dry weather for you... of course now that you are ready to move stuff it will want to rain some.... Murphy's law and all that... Maybe you needed to be moving stuff sooner so it would have rained sooner


----------



## Baymule

It’s been a busy week. I totally crashed Tuesday. Peggy, Bennet and I finished the last little run of wire on the side of the house. I went to sons house, crawled in my recliner and went to sleep. Slept all afternoon, took another nap and went to bed early. 

Spending first night in my house at the farm. Still have lots of stuff at sons house, but most of the big stuff is here. 

We will move sheep and dogs tomorrow morning.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

You've waited a long time for this night!    Sleep well!


----------



## Mike CHS

This is a well deserved rest and I hope you do sleep well.


----------



## Mini Horses

Will be so happy for you once sheep and dogs arrive.  Then....the rest will fall into place!


----------



## Baymule

First cup of coffee. Haven’t found coffee mugs, but a plastic go cup will do. Had to unpack 4 boxes to find it. Woke up every 2 hours, got up at 4.


----------



## Ridgetop

Remember when we come back that we will have the truck so can help bring any leftover stuff.  As you unpack, you can take empty boxes back and refill them!


----------



## Finnie

Hope things are going well today. Hope you sleep good tonight!


----------



## Baymule

First Sunrise on the front porch on a foggy morning.


----------



## Baymule

Son and I moved sheep. First we loaded the young ewes. That was fun! Not! Son backed up trailer to their pen. We opened trailer gate, opened their gate and filled the gap with half a hog panel. They scattered like quail. We wound up trapping them in the cow panel square where the round bale goes. Then son picked them up, one by one and carried them to the trailer.  I opened the middle gate and he set them down and gave them a little push. 

I wanted to put Ringo with that big beautiful brown ewe, Number One, so we loaded them in the back half of the trailer. 

How to load Ringo……. Put pan of feed in trailer, shake can, pour feed in pan. Now Ringo’s mind is off romancing Number One, it is riveted on the feed pan. Ringo hopped right up in the trailer. We used half hog panels to squeeze Number One until she had nowhere else to go but in the trailer. I lifted one foot, hmmm….. what’s Ringo eating? And she got in the trailer. 

We loaded 2 of those Quonset type huts on son’s trailer, I put Carson in the back seat of my truck and off we went. 

We put huts in the ewes pen first, then unloaded Ringo and Number One in their pen. Backed up to ewes pen and unloaded the young girls. 

We were dripping sweat, needed a cold drink or 2 or 3 and to sit down inside and cool off. 

I hated to, but closed Carson up in a small chain link kennel. Then we went back for the big ewes. 

Son backed up trailer, I opened the gate between the pens and they ran through. A couple jumped in the trailer, looked around and jumped back out. I got the secret weapon——FEED!!!! I went in the side gate with a pan, poured feed, called SHEEP! SHEEP! SHEEP! And rattled the can. I backed out the side gate and all but 2 ewes ran in to gobble up the feed. I shut the middle gate. We squeezed those two until they hopped in with me pushing just a little. I opened the middle gate and slid out a tiny crack in the back gate. 


Son turned truck around, headed out and backed his truck and trailer up to load the other Quonset style hut. I snapped leashes on Sentry and Sheba, two VERY WORRIED DOGS! They had watched all the proceedings and were upset, concerned and probably thinking they were going to be left behind. I opened the back door to my truck and Sentry jumped in. Sheba thought about it, I coaxed her and she jumped in too. Off to the farm! 

When we got there, son tol


----------



## Baymule

Site wouldn’t let me post awhile ago. Part of my post was saved, let’s see if I can post the rest. 

When we got there, son told me he would unload the ewes and I could take Sentry and Sheba walking to show them their new home. 





We walked the fence line, they found the pond. I think they will enjoy the pond, but right now it’s new to them. 





We went all the way around the pasture. They were excited, sniffing, stopping to pee, wagging tails. Then back to the sheep. I kept telling them, we are HOME! They know what HOME means. That’s what I tell them when I put them in the night pen with the sheep. 





Since I couldn’t post, I went back outside and we went walking again. Another trip around the pasture, they were happy.  I put them in the pen and stayed with them awhile. 

I’ve walked around with Carson, I fed him in the house and let him stay in for a good while.  I don’t have a yard up for him yet and there’s too many big dog holes under gates and various places. I put him in the kennel for the night.


----------



## Baymule

Site not posting pictures!


----------



## Mini Horses

Woohoo....fog and grass!!!!!  Beautiful!  Relax, you got this.👍

You're there.  Animals are there.  Your farm happened.  

. Coffee on the porch. Relax. Enjoy. Be proud.


----------



## farmerjan

Pretty picture with the fog and early morning sun.  It has really greened up from that little bit of rain you got.  The dogs will all relax a bit once they see you settling in.  And since they were so worried...you took their sheep away.... and then got their sheep back, they ought to settle in. 
So glad that you are at "mostly there... with the all important animals there... the rest will come as you are ready for it.  
Will your DS be there for a bit?  Through the surgery now?  He can work at moving the bigger stuff... or getting the chicken coops down, or cutting up that big tree.... Or maybe planting some new trees nearer so that they will make some shade in a few years????


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> First Sunrise on the front porch on a foggy morning.
> 
> View attachment 93289
> 
> View attachment 93290
> 
> View attachment 93291


Incredible photos!  Fantastic dream home!!!


----------



## Mike CHS

I hope it is already feeling like HOME.  You have made some amazing progress and the pictures show a whole lot more green than I expected based on your weather so far.


----------



## Baymule

@farmerjan Son has job interview in Houston tomorrow. He’ll also make the rounds putting in applications. He’ll go back to work as soon as he can. It’s always nice when a job ends and he has some time off, like now, but it’s not anything that I count on. I just take it as a nice surprise. I scored 10 round bales a few days ago, he went and got them. He was a huge help yesterday and today. 

Yes, farm happened! I’m home. Dogs are home. Sheep have more grass than they can eat. There was grass in their pens, they grazed it all afternoon. I’ll turn the ewes out tomorrow. I put out baking soda, they ate most of it. I’ll offer more in the morning before I turn them out. 

I’m in bed, got massage rolling, for the past hour and a half. Gonna be lights out now!


----------



## Baymule

Wide awake at 3:53 AM.  Dogs barked a lot, mostly Sheba. Carson never barked, Sentry barked a little. Whatever boogers we’re out there, real or imaginary, stayed away. LOL 

DD and family are coming for the weekend. I have one working toilet and no hot water. The hallway bathroom needs to be taped, floated, sprayed with Kilz,  textured and painted. Guess what ain’t happening before the weekend? Should get interesting.

Hot water heater won’t stay lit. I’ll call Peggy this morning, maybe there’s some magic fairy dust they sprinkle on it. Maybe it decided to die. Who knows? Took real quick cold shower last night. 

No sofa to sit on, only 2 recliners. Guess I’ll buy the sleeper sofa I looked at a week or so back. Was planning on it anyway. 

Chris is taking down the sheep and goat wire at sons house that we put up there, this morning. No point in cutting short pieces off a roll when I already have them. Stuff is too darned expensive for that. Then we’ll put up a yard fence for Carson and get him out of that little kennel. And DD’s little dogs will have a safe place unless the moron little wiener dog digs out. Oh well. 

Kitchen looks like an explosion in a box factory. For a mobile home, there’s lots of cabinets, but with narrow doors and laid out stupid. Who designs these things anyway? 

Direct TV guy is coming today. At least I’ll have entertainment for kids. I have 2 charging cords for phone-both at sons house. Oops. But I can plug phone up on the charger in the truck. 

I found the box with coffee mugs. Of course they are on the bottom with stuff on top, but I dug one out. 

Still need to put rest of T-post clips on the fence at side of house. 

Gee, so many things to do-all screaming NOW! What to do first? Get another cup of coffee, heat up leftover Mexican food for breakfast, go plug in phone in the truck and wait on daylight.


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> Wide awake at 3:53 AM.  Dogs barked a lot, mostly Sheba. Carson never barked, Sentry barked a little. Whatever boogers we’re out there, real or imaginary, stayed away. LOL
> 
> DD and family are coming for the weekend. I have one working toilet and no hot water. The hallway bathroom needs to be taped, floated, sprayed with Kilz,  textured and painted. Guess what ain’t happening before the weekend? Should get interesting.
> 
> Hot water heater won’t stay lit. I’ll call Peggy this morning, maybe there’s some magic fairy dust they sprinkle on it. Maybe it decided to die. Who knows? Took real quick cold shower last night.
> 
> No sofa to sit on, only 2 recliners. Guess I’ll buy the sleeper sofa I looked at a week or so back. Was planning on it anyway.
> 
> Chris is taking down the sheep and goat wire at sons house that we put up there, this morning. No point in cutting short pieces off a roll when I already have them. Stuff is too darned expensive for that. Then we’ll put up a yard fence for Carson and get him out of that little kennel. And DD’s little dogs will have a safe place unless the moron little wiener dog digs out. Oh well.
> 
> Kitchen looks like an explosion in a box factory. For a mobile home, there’s lots of cabinets, but with narrow doors and laid out stupid. Who designs these things anyway?
> 
> Direct TV guy is coming today. At least I’ll have entertainment for kids. I have 2 charging cords for phone-both at sons house. Oops. But I can plug phone up on the charger in the truck.
> 
> I found the box with coffee mugs. Of course they are on the bottom with stuff on top, but I dug one out.
> 
> Still need to put rest of T-post clips on the fence at side of house.
> 
> Gee, so many things to do-all screaming NOW! What to do first? Get another cup of coffee, heat up leftover Mexican food for breakfast, go plug in phone in the truck and wait on daylight.


 

Make a list... and at least you can pick and choose the order... 
Yep, coffee first.... plug in phone.  Breakfast.... 
Hot water......next... and you have to be there for the Direct TV guy so you can unpack some stuff in the kitchen????
I guess DD is coming because it is the holiday weekend so an extra day for the kids too????  Not very convenient I know... do you have enough beds???
Is son's trailer there?  Maybe someone can bunk out there????

Make a trip out after the Direct TV guy and all to see about sofa? Or it can wait til tomorrow... You will need DS to help unload I am sure... they are just too awkward... unless there is delivery service? 

I have a list that I am constantly adding to and crossing off ;  as the mood strikes me for the things that are not  "first priority"   like raking the hay today.....

I need some breakfast too, this morning.


----------



## Baymule

I’ve walked pasture with Sentry and Sheba off leash. They are having a blast. Let the ewes out, they graze awhile, take off running. Stop, graze some more. One ewe is limping, front foot. Might have hurt herself in the trailer, I’ll check her this evening. She sure can run with the others! Ewes haven’t ventured too far from the pen, they have so much grass! 

Ringo has bred BTX 1901 twice that I’ve seen. She is that big red ewe, they are in a pen together. He’s been besotted with her, love at first sight! FINALLY! She is HIS!!!


----------



## Baymule

I have Direct TV now. 
Called 800 number on the hot water heater. Had model numbers and serial copied down. Lady took down all information, then told me warranty didn’t transfer to new owner but the gas control valve needed replacement, gave me part number and web site to order from. Just great. 

Called home warranty I got when I bought the place. Took down all kinds of information. Somebody will call with a Houston number, in a day or two. Ain’t that just hunkydory? 
I’m guessing it will not be fixed by the weekend. I’m guessing I’ll take cold showers, go to sons house or I’ll just stink. 

I got my home warranty papers from sons house and cell phone chargers. 

I fell asleep in my recliner. Phone rang, and woke me up. Scam call. I’m just tired. I haven’t done much of anything today.


----------



## Ridgetop

If you put large clean horse trough of water in the sun in the am it will heat up for a warm (maybe hot) bath at night.  Fill gallon jugs and put them in the sun and water will get HOT by evening.  Mix with cold water in tub and have a bath inside if you don't want to use the horse trough under the stars!


----------



## Baymule

Or I can just go to son’s house. LOL


----------



## Baymule

It RAINED today! It come a frawg floater! I was trying to order a pogo stick for youngest granddaughters birthday. 
Create an account. 
You already have an account. 
Enter your password. 
Forgot password? 
Choose text or email for temporary code. 

I chose text. They sent me back to create an account. Vainly I tried several times before giving up. 

I’ll just go to the store and get it now. Of course the Target site for Lufkin said Not at this store. I did a nearby store search. Target in Huntsville had 3. 50 miles, 1 hour and 11 minutes, pouring rain. Might as well. I tried calling the store to make sure they actually had the pogo stick in stock. Interesting fact; Target employees do not want to talk to me. The phone rang for a long time and hung up, no matter what department I chose. I went any way. 

My car was in a puddle so I put 1 gallon bags over my shoes to keep shoes and feet dry. Went out the gate and water was running over the road. 






Next puddle didn’t run across the road. Look closely, there’s another puddle just up the road. 





Drove through the rain to Huntsville, got pogo stick and a couple of other things. Birthday present is secured. Rain stopped, came home, road was slush in a few places but has a hard bottom. 

I am trying to have the other toilet ready for the weekend, so I taped and floated the wall behind it. The seams over the bathtub are too high for me to reach and ladder didn’t feel safe, so I didn’t do them. If I get the wall behind toilet, so it can be set, and nothing else, I’ll be good with that. I just need 2 working toilets for the weekend. 

Hot water would be nice too, but that’s probably too much to ask.


----------



## Bruce

Hot water is sort of a recommended luxury item.


----------



## Baymule

On Yahoo today....... @farmerjan 

Crockett is 23 miles from me. While we got an area wide rain yesterday and have had spotty showers in the past couple weeks, it has come too late and not enough for many ranchers. My own little property has greened up, I am blessed. But so many cannot afford $150 per round bale. I was able to talk a 2nd cousin to my son out of 10 round bales, unfertilized, for $80 each. We had 100 degree days in May! A rain or two will not bring back the worst pastures any time soon. It's bad out there. 

Dry pastures force Texas ranchers to slaughter ever more cows​Evan Garcia
August 24, 2022·2 min read


By Evan Garcia
CROCKETT, Texas (Reuters) - With almost all of Texas in drought, ranchers are sending ever more cattle off to slaughter, a trend likely to increase beef prices over the long term due to dwindling supply from the largest cattle region in the United States.
Since mid-July, more than 93% of Texas has been in drought, according to the United States Drought Monitor. As of mid-August, more than 26% of Texas was at the highest level, characterized by widespread loss of pastures and crops as well as water shortages.
While conditions are especially acute in Texas, about 54% of all U.S. cattle were in some form of drought as of Aug. 16, up from 36% a year earlier. Cattle slaughter is high nationwide, temporarily increasing supply but portending tighter supplies in future years.
Paul Craycraft, co-owner of the East Texas Livestock Auction in Crockett, said dry pastures are depriving cattle of an important food source, while making it more expensive for ranchers to supplement their herds' diet with hay and feed.
"We've had I don't how many 100-degree (38 C) days and you can see out here, you know, the grass is gone," Craycraft said. "The cows are beginning to lose weight. The cows are weak because there's no protein. So we're getting rid of a lot of cows."
About 75% of the cows sold at auction the past two months have been sent to the slaughterhouse, Craycraft said, up from 30% to 40% in normal years.
Wesley Ratcliff, founder of Caney Creek Ranch in Oakwood, said he got an early start selling 50 of his 500 cows this year as the drought worsened.
"They were older mama cows and they might have gone and had another baby for us," Ratcliff said. "But rather than wait on them to have another baby, we went on to ship them to the meat factory."
Texas A&M University agricultural economist David Anderson said consumers can expect higher prices long-term due to what is happening in Texas, which according to the U.S. Department of Agriculture has more than 4.5 million beef cows, or 14% of the U.S. inventory.
"The pressure will be on for higher prices, higher cattle prices, higher beef prices over the next several years as the effects of this are felt," Anderson said. "We're going to face tighter supplies of beef. And tighter supplies of beef, with nothing else going on, means higher prices."
(Reporting by Evan Garcia in Crockett, Texas; Editing by Daniel Trotta, Donna Bryson and Matthew Lewis)


----------



## farmerjan

It makes me so sad to read that.... and to feel even worse that I was right.... so yeah.... I TOLD YOU SO .... been saying this for months to everyone.... had that bad feeling and saw it coming and honestly.... I was PRAYING I was wrong...... 
The worst thing is the farmers and ranchers that I have gotten to know on the other sites I frequent... so many in TX and surrounding areas... guys that are USED TO hot and dry..... talking about how BAD it was and selling down or selling out.  
That video that went viral on the LINES at the cattle sale back in July.... Emory stockyard I think....

Cow numbers in both beef and dairy are down 2-4 % overall from the same time a year ago... and most of that is breeding beef cattle and replacement dairy cattle... so that will continue to lower the numbers for a few years as there will be fewer animals able to reproduce... especially with the numbers of beef heifers that have been put on feed... 

But the saddest thing is the ones that will be going out and will not go back in, in a year or 2 when moisture levels go back up with hopefully future rains... because they are just getting too old and TIRED of fighting it... and the cost to go back in is going to be astronomical....


----------



## Baymule

The couple that sold me the farm are holding back heifers. He will have some real nice Bramha heifers to go to sale in the spring. He said he gets practically nothing for the Bramha steers or bull calves, but more than makes up for it on his heifers. Bramha's cross well with other breeds, making some bodacious momma cows. The Tiger Stripes are my favorites.


----------



## Baymule

It is raining. It has rained off and on all afternoon, but it's raining hard now. The ewes came off the field, 17 of them. I have 2 huts, 7'long by 4' wide. One ewe is in one shelter. One ewe. 13 are crammed in the other one, 7 have their butts hanging out. 3 are standing in the rain, looking unhappy. One lonely ewe in one hut, watching it rain.


----------



## Bruce

Wow, does she not have ANY friends in the flock?


----------



## murphysranch

Maybe she forgot to brush her teeth last nite....


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Wow, does she not have ANY friends in the flock?





murphysranch said:


> Maybe she forgot to brush her teeth last nite....



Believe it or not, had a pop up shower that sent the ewes running for cover.........

One lonely ewe in One hut. One.

Ewes crammed in the other one while those that didn't fit looked wistfully at the ones under cover, butts hanging out in the rain again.


----------



## Mike CHS

We are getting some pretty good showers now,  Hopefully it is enough to get rid of the shedded hair that is hanging on.  There is enough thunder that I had to let my brave boy Lance in to sleep in the house since it is thundering, He has scratched a good  bit of paint off the door due to storms.


----------



## Baymule

Trip was the same way. Thunder, and he was jumping fences to come to the porch and claw at the window, wanting in. I miss that boy!


----------



## Baymule

Lucy is due today, she is the daughter of Miranda and a black head Dorper ram. She always twins, bred to Ringo, she has beautiful lambs. I have their daughter that I’ll breed to Cooper. Lucy has the shaggy wool rug on her back, like a Dorper, but her daughter has a lovely hair coat. Lucy looks like she is in labor. I’m watching from inside, in recliner, drinking coffee. I hope she has another ewe!


----------



## Mini Horses

Sheep and goats.....they want to cram together, no matter how many empty spaces are there and adjacent.   It's like 10 nests in a hen house and all eggs in one!


----------



## Baymule

Take an old gate with fading red paint, add sheep and what do you get? PINK SHEEP! 










I opened the gate to the pasture and the dogs ran out to make rounds. The sheep stayed where they are. They aren’t starving, not hungry, they are content, satisfied and ruminating. That puts a smile on my face. 





Cookie, young ewe with black head from her Dorper grandfather, decided to go graze and walked to the gate. Nobody got up. 





Cookie hesitated a bit then came back. LOL That’s her on the left.


----------



## farmerjan

Hope Lucy gets with it fairly quick and gets the lambing done before it gets hotter today.  After reading @Ridgetop 's journal, and all the problems she has had and I agree it could very well be the heat sapping the reserve strength the ewes have to lamb, I hope that Lucy does it fast and before it gets any hotter there today. 
I could not do what you all do with the heat.  It is bad enough here when we hit 90 and the humidity is up.  At least for the most part our nights cool off to the 70's most of the time.  Cannot imagine day after day of 90-100+ degrees like you get.  Just can't .  I will take the snow and cold for a few months....


----------



## farmerjan

It has got to be nice to see that the sheep are that full and content now.... and your pocketbook is going to thank you in the long run.....as well as them being healthier....They look "REAL WORRIED'  about getting enough to eat


----------



## Baymule

Only a high of 84F and 80% rain. Ewes are still laying down, I opened the gate over an hour ago.


----------



## Ridgetop

Looking forward to seeing Lucy's lamb(s) when we arrive.


----------



## Baymule

No babies yet!


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> No babies yet!


----------



## Mini Horses

I know YOU and the sheep are loving grass!


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> I know YOU and the sheep are loving grass!


YES! They graze in a big circle. They get full bellies and go lay in the shade. There is one oak tree close to their pen and 2 in the corner at the front gate. I'll be planting some more trees-and not oaks!


----------



## Baymule

First lamb born on new farm. Lucy proudly presents Uno! A ram lamb. 






Meeting the flock. 





I opened the gate, let the flock out. Lucy is Baa baaing at the flock, Uno is laying down with a full tummy. She is an excellent mom, so I’m going to let her decide if she wants to leave the safety of the pen or stay. 

Carson was bouncing around this morning, all excited. In Lindale, he’d greet me at the front door, race to the sheep barn and race back to me until I got to the barn to see the new arrivals. He was telling me there was a lamb born last night! 

Lucy normally twins, but I think she is done. She isn’t in distress other than the flock leaving her. I did not have optimal conditions at son’s house, so may not have many twins. We’ll see. 

Lucy has paced around as I was writing this. Now she has laid down with Uno
and stopped Baa-baaing.


----------



## Baymule

Ringo and his girlfriend, Number One, are in a pen next to the ewe pen. He has been pacing up and down. Normally I leave him with the ewes when they lamb. He is an excellent Daddy, LOL and is great with the ewes and lambs. I have young ewes in the flock that I don't want bred yet, they will go to Cooper in March, so Ringo can't be with the ewes now. 

So far, Lucy is staying in the pen with Uno. It will be interesting to see when she joins the flock.


----------



## Alaskan

So... what kind of trees will you plant?


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> So... what kind of trees will you plant?


Don’t know.


----------



## Baymule

Lucy stayed in the pen for hours, finally went about 5 feet out, grazed a little and laid down.  She’s ventured out a little farther, but not following the flock. She has chased Sentry and Sheba away for getting too close. Instead of penning her up, I thought I’d let her decide how far she wanted to take him. 

I invited a neighbor over to bring his little girl to hold and pet the new lamb. She thoroughly enjoyed the sheep. The flock came running, so I gave them a little feed. She was enchanted. He wants to buy a couple of ewes from me and start a small flock.


----------



## Baymule

Lucy blew it yesterday at feeding time. She had ventured out past the burn pile. The ewes were already in the pen bawling for me to come feed them. When Lucy saw me, she came running. Then she realized her lamb wasn't with her and started looking frantically. Ewes can be so dumb. 

"Lucy! Where's your baby? Lucy! Where's your baby? Let's go find him. Where's your baby?"

I went through the gate and walked with her back to the burn pile. I picked up Uno, Lucy ran circles around me and I carried him back to the pen. 

Ewes are still bedded down this morning. Sheba and Sentry are getting restless, guess I need to put on my rubber boots and go open the gate. Dogs have to run out in the mornings, pee and poop. I like it that they will hold it and not poop in the pen. Good dogs!


----------



## Mini Horses

When do you have more lambing?   No fall babes here.  Dairy is seasonal.  But, when I have meat does here, I will have fall kidding, too.  .  More watching but, more income spread as well...from kid sales.   Kids are such cute things to see playing & jumping around.😊


----------



## Baymule

4-2-22 I put with Ringo-Lucy, Ewenique, Tiny and Eve.
4-20-22 I added Dessa, Nova, Nora, and Frimplepants
6-1-22 I added 3 registered ewes, I saw Ringo breed one on 6-10 and he was chasing the other 2. 

Dessa had been with Ringo since November 2021 with a brief separation when I moved. She has never lambed. Of course she is registered. Did I get a dud? Dunno. BJ picked her out and named her. She gets a free pass, whether she ever lambs or not. She will be separated from Ringo for a couple of weeks when we get back with Cooper. She can go live with him. Is Dessa barren? Maybe, maybe not. Maybe instead of a wether, Dessa can be my concubine ewe, a ram companion. She'd be a whole lot more fun than a wether anyway.


----------



## SageHill

Baymule said:


> Take an old gate with fading red paint, add sheep and what do you get? PINK SHEEP!
> 
> View attachment 93342
> 
> View attachment 93343
> 
> I opened the gate to the pasture and the dogs ran out to make rounds. The sheep stayed where they are. They aren’t starving, not hungry, they are content, satisfied and ruminating. That puts a smile on my face.
> 
> View attachment 93344
> 
> Cookie, young ewe with black head from her Dorper grandfather, decided to go graze and walked to the gate. Nobody got up.
> 
> View attachment 93345
> 
> Cookie hesitated a bit then came back. LOL That’s her on the left.
> 
> View attachment 93346


Too cute - and too funny. Dang - my panels are black. Sigh.  And look at all the GREEN !!! Nice looking flock.


----------



## Baymule

I’m glad Lucy had her lamb. Observing her has clinched a decision. While I’m in the hospital and the couple of weeks in rehab, ewes will be on lockdown. Chris will feed for me, it isn’t fair to expect him to run all over the field looking for lambs. Today Lucy stashed Uno in a clump of goat weed, and ran back to the pen when she saw me and Chris putting up a cow panel hoop shelter. Then she lost Uno. I helped her find him and asked Sheba and Sentry to find the lamb.  I have more lambs on the way. It will be much easier on Chris to just keep them up. We’ll add more cow panels to make the pen bigger.


----------



## Mike CHS

Our first lambing season was held in what is now our chicken pen.  Whenever one of the ewes started in labor, all of the others would go to the far side of the pen to stay out of the way.  They managed very well.


----------



## Bruce

Good thing you have dogs that understand "find the lamb"!!!!


----------



## Baymule

Cooper likes CheeseIt crackers


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Cooper likes CheeseIt crackers
> 
> View attachment 93401


Me too!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

@Alaskan  climb in the trailer and you'll get some!


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> @Alaskan  climb in the trailer and you'll get some!


For yummy snacks, SURE THING!!!


----------



## farmerjan

Talk about a teaser... not a word about the trip there, @Ridgetop and her DH ... just that Cooper likes Cheezit crackers.....I am waiting for the whole "trip" report!!!!


----------



## Baymule

We are in Arkansas, stopped to visit with Palomino and her family, got the tour of their new place. She has my dream barn! 
Dropped trailer, fed Cooper some feed @Mike CHS sent with him so I can transition Cooper to new feed.  Gave him hay and water. We will pick him up in the morning and go to Texas.


----------



## Baymule

We are home, Cooper is home. 

@Mike CHS said Cooper was scared of people, he’d run away. So he put Cooper and Pete in the pen at the shop and fed them. I went in the pen with animal crackers and Cooper took them from me. He was at ease with me. That made Mike smile. 

We stopped for fuel and I went to check on Cooper. He was on the opposite side of the trailer and not even an animal cracker could lure him over, so I walked around to his side. He took the cracker. Today we stopped for fuel and he walked to my side of the trailer for an animal cracker. I think he likes me. LOL

He is in a small night pen now. Tomorrow I’ll give him Dessa, my non pregnant concubine ewe. They will have a small area, but it has plenty of forage. I can use my Premiere1 electric netting for the backyard too. 









@Ridgetop and her husband had a great time and thoroughly enjoyed meeting and visiting Mike and Teresa.


----------



## Baymule

After we got home and I fed, watered sheep and dogs, hugged dogs, petted sheep and got Cooper settled, we went to eat. On the way, my son called. 

“Well, are y’all road foundered?”

He does have a way with words. Yes, after 1500 miles, we are road foundered. LOL


----------



## Mike CHS

I was hoping that he was going to be accepting of what we did and am REALLY happy that he didn't disappoint.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> I was hoping that he was going to be accepting of what we did and am REALLY happy that he didn't disappoint.


He took it all in stride with no problem. Every time we stopped, I talked to him and reassured him. He walked off the trailer and started browsing on the weeds and grass. I’m working on getting the yard secure so I can let Carson roam the yard at night. He’s no LGD, but he’s happy to bark like one. Cooper wasn’t impressed with him and took that stare at the predator stance. We’ll work on it.


----------



## Mike CHS

He tolerated the dogs a little but I was afraid that he could hurt Mel since he was so much slower than Maisy

Edit to add that we loved the visit.


----------



## Margali

Baymule said:


> I can use my Premiere1 electric netting for the backyard too.


PLEASE be very careful with the electric netting from Premier. I did some inspection of my netting and I think I know what happened to Pepper... 😭
The posts have a small clip that holds bottom of net at bottom of post and small clip at top. That's the only thing that keeps it spread out. When she got her head stuck and zapped, she flung her head up. It pulled the fence completly off one post and rucked up another forming a wrist thick bundle of fence that wrapped around her head.


----------



## Baymule

I also use step in posts between the flimsy white posts that comes with it.


----------



## farmerjan

Glad for you that the trip went well and that you are home and everyone settling in.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> We are home, Cooper is home.
> 
> @Mike CHS said Cooper was scared of people, he’d run away. So he put Cooper and Pete in the pen at the shop and fed them. I went in the pen with animal crackers and Cooper took them from me. He was at ease with me. That made Mike smile.
> 
> We stopped for fuel and I went to check on Cooper. He was on the opposite side of the trailer and not even an animal cracker could lure him over, so I walked around to his side. He took the cracker. Today we stopped for fuel and he walked to my side of the trailer for an animal cracker. I think he likes me. LOL
> 
> He is in a small night pen now. Tomorrow I’ll give him Dessa, my non pregnant concubine ewe. They will have a small area, but it has plenty of forage. I can use my Premiere1 electric netting for the backyard too.
> 
> View attachment 93427
> 
> View attachment 93428
> 
> @Ridgetop and her husband had a great time and thoroughly enjoyed meeting and visiting Mike and Teresa.


Great looking beast.


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule ;  is @Ridgetop still there at your place or son's place or are they gone to their place and then to a wedding???? I sorta lost track.  
Any progress on the bathroom?  HOT WATER YET ??????

How is the job going for DS?  

I'll bet you are tired... get some rest from all the driving.... so you will bounce back faster from the replacement...


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> @Baymule ;  is @Ridgetop still there at your place or son's place or are they gone to their place and then to a wedding???? I sorta lost track.
> Any progress on the bathroom?  HOT WATER YET ??????
> 
> How is the job going for DS?
> 
> I'll bet you are tired... get some rest from all the driving.... so you will bounce back faster from the replacement...


 
They are still here. Their RV is at son’s house. We went there today for showers, no hot water yet. Last I heard, they ordered the part. I cooked spaghetti tonight for supper, @Ridgetop boiled water in the tea kettle to wash the dishes. 

I got enough of the hall way bathroom done that Chris could set the toilet the afternoon of the same night @Ridgetop and DH got here. That was close but I made it happen! 

The wedding will be another trip, I think March or April. 

We leave early in the morning for Leander,  3 1/2 hour drive, to see Eric, the Anatolian guru. They are going to introduce me and recommend me for a future puppy. LOL. Lunch, visit, then come back. 

What day are we on? What day is this?? Oh, it’s Sunday! Tomorrow is going to Eric’s, so that puts us on Tuesday. Ok, Tuesday they hook up their RV and go to the KOA near their place. I’ll go spend the night, got pre surgery appointments in Tyler on Wednesday, starting at 7:30 AM. Thursday or Friday I got to meet electrician at sons house to finish up. 

Thursday or Friday a friend from Lindale is coming to pick up 4 rolls of chain link fence son wants to get rid of. Then I kinda think I got nothing going on. I’ll go take suitcase to rehab, firm up everything there and try to not do a whole lot. 

This evening we caught Dessa, the unpregnant ewe that is almost 2 years old, and put her with Cooper. We got her out of the ewe pen and she laid down. I got the truck. 3 cripples dragging/carrying/pushing her just wasn’t going to happen. We picked her up and rolled her in the truck, unloaded her at Cooper’s pen. HE was happy, SHE wasn’t. We sat on the tailgate to watch the sheep porn, but she didn’t cooperate.

&Ridgetop says HI!!!


----------



## Baymule

I forgot, son is still on job in Greenville and will be about a hour and half from @Ridgetop and May go visit on his one day off. THEY will be having fun while I am in rehab. Not fair!


----------



## Baymule

Cooper news…….
Today I put up a tarp to keep afternoon sun off Cooper. I thought a flapping tarp, banging staples with a hammer might upset him, but it didn’t. 






I let him out in the bigger part of his pen, there is plenty of grass and forage. 





He wasn’t one bit scared of @Ridgetop and her DH when we pushed Dessa in there with him. 

Look Cooper! We come bearing you a GIFT! Yup, if you want to make friends with a ram, toss a ewe in with him!  He didn’t have much to say to his 2 new friends, but he appreciated his gift.


----------



## Mike CHS

I always walked among the ewes when he was with them and he never reacted at all so he was never possessive of his girls.  It looks like you have him figured out but there was never much doubt about that you would.    We have a bit of a challenge since the ram we are getting has not been handled for most of his life and he is 250 lbs plus.


----------



## Baymule

@Mike CHS it won’t take long for you to work your animal cracker magic on the new ram. Between you and Pete, that ram will figure things out.


----------



## murphysranch

He's soooo regal looking!


----------



## murphysranch

I have a funny for you all. I had a dream this morning about sheep. I was at an event, went to the ladies room and found two sheep in there along with their handler. I was speaking with the handler and found out that sheep are good pack animals. She said that everyone used to use mules and horses, but they found out that sheep are good at trail rides and packing tons of stuff. 

Yet in real life, you couldn't get that ewe in with Cooper cus "she didn't want to go". 

What was up with my dream??? hahahaha!


----------



## Baymule

We went to see Eric Conard yesterday. He has the finest Anatolians in the country and is a wealth of information. @Ridgetop and her husband wanted to introduce me and give their stamp of approval. We had a real nice visit, got to see all his dogs, which I would have stuffed one or two in my pocket and tip toed out to the truck if I could have. LOL

We went to lunch, visited some more, talked “dog” and had a great time. He said I passed inspection! He seldom breeds, has a waiting list for his puppies, but is breeding 2 females now. I hope to get a puppy. 

We got back home at nearly midnight. We are tired but happy.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> He said I passed inspection!


Duh!


----------



## farmerjan

How is @Ridgetop 's male doing there?  Did he recognize them and want to come back or is he enjoying his "STUDLY" duties????


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> How is @Ridgetop 's male doing there?  Did he recognize them and want to come back or is he enjoying his "STUDLY" duties????


Me...  I would vote for "studly" duties over even the best cookies and tummy rubs...  

But that is me...


----------



## Baymule

At doctors office. I’ve given blood, EKG, peed in a cup, having tons of fun. Now I wait on whatever. Next appointment is at 10. This one takes 2 hours, next one does too


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> At doctors office. I’ve given blood, EKG, peed in a cup, having tons of fun. Now I wait on whatever. Next appointment is at 10. This one takes 2 hours, next one does too



  Been there, done that... I feel for you.  A year later, it was DEFINITELY WORTH IT.... actually, it was worth it a couple weeks after and I could stand without being in pain.....the muscles and tendons will not like you... but the pain nerves will love you for it... just gotta whip the tendons and ligs and muscles in line....
My ham string is getting there with the therapy I am back in...


----------



## Alaskan

@Baymule  what day is the actual surgery?


----------



## Baymule

Surgery is September 27. Get this-joint replacement is now outpatient surgery. I get booted out the same day. I said that I was going to rehab and was informed that I wouldn’t qualify because you have to stay for 3 midnights, per Medi-DON’T-CARE rules. I said I have NO ONE to take care of me and got a lot of blather about ask friends, family, people at church…. and I needed to work on that. 

I need to be in out patient therapy 2-3 days after surgery,  I get that. The sooner you get started, the better the results. BUT- I can’t drive for 3 weeks. AND nobody to take me. 

It just gets better and better doesn’t it? 

I called the doctor to talk to his nurse. She wasn’t in, but another nurse took everything down in an email and sent it. So we’ll see. 
I told her I moved 2 weeks ago so it isn’t like I have life long neighbors. I live on a dead end road in a very rural area and my neighbors are cows. 

I’ll call the hospital tomorrow.


----------



## farmerjan

DA@%... I should have told you that the doctor here scheduled me for Thurs for the ankle and that is 24 hours in.... and he did what he had to for "monitoring"  me and the rehabs don't take in patients on weekends... so he made sure I qualified for the 2 midnight rule... did they change it to 3 midnights now?????
The knees were 24 hours also...because of having both... and the extreme pain... and NOT being allowed to get up out of bed by myself.....not even to the bathroom.... for the first 48 hours.... but I did too good the next day in the in-hospital rehab,  to go to the acute rehab I was planning to be in...
Your supplemental insurance with medicare should cover the rehab... it is doctor ordered if there is NO ONE at home to take care of you... that is what they told me up here... If the doctor's office was aware of the home circumstances the nurses should have gotten all the ducks in a row for you... that is one thing the patient care nurse assigned to me did......
Yes, if there is someone to take care of you at home they want you to go home... BUT .... when I told them there was no one to stay with me at home... here they won't let you go home without someone to stay with you for a minimum of 24 hours and preferably for 2-3 days to make sure there are no falls and such while you are getting accustomed to getting up and down and all that...
And for you being at home... get the raised toilet seat because getting up and down is MURDER and  if you don't have grab bars, there is NO WAY  you can get up and down off a toilet seat.... even with one good leg... I used it for the ankle too... changes the center of gravity to a higher level so you can use your momentum to get up...


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I said that I was going to rehab and was informed that I wouldn’t qualify because you have to stay for 3 midnights, per Medi-DON’T-CARE rules.


Well isn't THAT a fine kettle of fish? Guess we should all check our insurance before planning any surgery but especially one that needs a lot of post-op care.  I hope the supplemental covers it.


----------



## Baymule

Supplement won’t cover what Medicare doesn’t cover. 

Talked to surgeon’s nurse, because I am so healthy, I get no extra help. I’m not in renal failure or heart failure, I’m not an at risk patient. She suggested postponing it and I refused. Got a call into the patient advocate at hospital, left message.


----------



## farmerjan

I was not considered a risk of any kind either... But it is against all the policies here for someone to go home with NO ONE ELSE there at the house;  as a 24 hour live in for a minimum of 48 hours for monitoring the "patient" after anesthesia........ it seems that your dr's  office knew all this ahead of time... isn't this the same dr that did BJ's work that you really liked????  They should have been a little more up on the situation....
The patient advocate/nurse in my dr's office had to scramble to find me the rehab nursing home since I did not meet the qualifications to go to the originally planned intensive rehab system.... and of course it turns out the nursing facility was horrible... but that is not totally their fault....
The only other thing I can suggest is to put if off and have it done on a Friday Afternoon... so they HAVE to keep you overnight because of being able to monitor your condition after the operation and the anesthesia.... and then they will have to keep you over the weekend because 99% of the nursing/rehab facilities do not take in patients over the weekend...
OR, YOU can come out of the anesthesia totally confused, and not "with it" and they will HAVE to keep you to make sure that you are mentally functioning.... one way to do that is to be mildly dehydrated and low sodium in your system.  My PT's mom was supposed to go to a rehab and she was not capable of even going there after her knee replacements because she did not come out of the anesthesia well... they thought she had a stroke and it turns out her blood work showed extremely low blood sodium and mild dehydration... in 24 hours she was markedly better when they treated it.... 
I don't have any other suggestions.... maybe the hospital patient advocate can do something.... they are RESPONSIBLE for their patients leaving the hospital....


----------



## Margali

@Baymule Your surgery has been preapproved / preauthorized with insurance correct? You should be able to contact insurance using that preauth # to find out what ancillary services are covered. Just to make sure hospital isn't feeding you line of BS. You can also tell insurance about the home alone, extremely rural,etc and ask for a case manager from insurance side to help with the rehab/ monitoring. *HUG* Dealing with medical insurance is the WORST!!


----------



## Baymule

Talked to patient advocate today. That’s not her area, but she made a note and said she would personally check on me after surgery. It is up to a social worker. I may get home health care for first few days, maybe a week. 

In other news, it sure feels good to get a shower at home and not have to drive to sons house. 

Thought the dishwasher wouldn’t work. Peggy saw me outside and rolled up on her 4 wheeler. There is a switch above the sink, that as far as I knew, went to nothing. Well  for some screwy reason it goes to the dishwasher. Go figure.


----------



## Margali

Baymule said:


> Thought the dishwasher wouldn’t work. Peggy saw me outside and rolled up on her 4 wheeler. There is a switch above the sink, that as far as I knew, went to nothing. Well  for some screwy reason it goes to the dishwasher. Go figure.


That's weird. I'm used to the switch controlling an in-sink disposal.


----------



## Baymule

Margali said:


> @Baymule  Just to make sure hospital isn't feeding you line of BS.



It’s not the hospital, it’s Medicare. @Ridgetop was going home same day of surgery but was nauseated so they kept her overnight. 

Gheeze! Covid didn’t kill enough of us old folks off, so cut our hospital benefits, boot us out and send us home. Only the strong survive.


----------



## Baymule

Margali said:


> That's weird. I'm used to the switch controlling an in-sink disposal.


There’s no disposal, had no idea what it went to. I know now, got clean dishes!


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm thinking -- do you have orig medicare or an advantage plan?  My advantage plan gives me at home help for so many hrs, for something like 5 days after a surgery like yours...meals, too.    Call insurance!!!


----------



## Baymule

Original Medicare. I’ll call them.


----------



## murphysranch

I signed up for an advantage plan when I went on Medicare. It was only $20 a month and now its free, for some reason. I don't have any use for it right now, but they do have wellness things they do for their members. I have a free video wellness assessment in a couple of weeks. Its Health Net.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> There is a switch above the sink, that as far as I knew, went to nothing. Well for some screwy reason it goes to the dishwasher. Go figure.


What @Margali said! A switch for the dishwasher? Totally bizarre. 

At least now you know it works, don't have to pay someone to come out and spend a ton of time (and your money) trying to figure out why it wouldn't turn on.


----------



## Alaskan

I have lived in a house that had a switch for the dishwasher......


----------



## Baymule

There are some real pretty Brahma heifers in the front pasture. I was feeding the sheep this evening, across the driveway…. “You have a bucket? For us?”


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> There are some real pretty Brahma heifers in the front pasture. I was feeding the sheep this evening, across the driveway…. “You have a bucket? For us?”
> 
> View attachment 93517


Oooooh!

I really like the red ones.


----------



## Mike CHS

I know little about that kind of cow but they are eye candy.


----------



## Baymule

I made a quilt years ago to commemorate Texas 150th birthday. 800 diamond patches, hand stitched together, all quilting done by hand. 










I drew Texas symbols on butcher paper, transferred it to white broadcloth and did an embroidery outline stitch in black. 

Old worn boots





Oil derrick 





Longhorn steer head and Texas





The Alamo


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Beautiful!


----------



## Mike CHS

I know that was a ton of work but the result is awesome!


----------



## farmerjan

That was an awesome undertaking.  It came out so nice.  I hope you are going to display it on the bed now that you are HOME !!!!


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> That was an awesome undertaking.  It came out so nice.  I hope you are going to display it on the bed now that you are HOME !!!!


It has never been slept under until a few days ago. And yes, it is on my bed, I am HOME.


----------



## Mike CHS

Teresa said to tell you she loves it.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> Teresa said to tell you she loves it.


Tell her thank you!


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> I made a quilt years ago to commemorate Texas 150th birthday. 800 diamond patches, hand stitched together, all quilting done by hand.
> 
> View attachment 93550
> 
> View attachment 93551
> 
> I drew Texas symbols on butcher paper, transferred it to white broadcloth and did an embroidery outline stitch in black.
> 
> Old worn boots
> 
> View attachment 93552
> 
> Oil derrick
> 
> View attachment 93553
> 
> Longhorn steer head and Texas
> 
> View attachment 93555
> 
> The Alamo
> 
> View attachment 93554


Woot!  The number of straight, nicely spaced stitches on that quilt blow my mind!!!    


Incredible!

And.... one hint...  no snack of queso and chips while snuggling under that quilt!


----------



## Mini Horses

Awesome job!


----------



## Finnie

What a beautiful piece of craftsmanship!


----------



## Baymule

Cooper loves having his face rubbed. He will come to me and I stroke the side of his face. Sometimes he closes his eyes. What a love bug.


----------



## farmerjan

Don't let Ringo see you, he will have hurt feelings....


----------



## Mini Horses

Carry wipes!!  Get the cooper smell off.


----------



## Mike CHS

He likes the base of his ears rubbed also.  Is he staying gentle for you?  It had been over a year that he did anything that was other than gentle.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> He likes the base of his ears rubbed also.  Is he staying gentle for you?  It had been over a year that he did anything that was other than gentle.


Not even a moment of anything other than being a big fluffy gentle teddy bear. Yesterday he must have explored more of his area. His night pen is about 25' X 6' and I close him and Dessa up at night. The rest of his pen is hip high in pigweed, various weeds, bermuda grass and bahia. His belly was FULL, he looked very happy.


----------



## Baymule

I dragged cow panels and hay stringed them to the Red River panels to keep Carson and sheep from discovering they could slip under. I used scraps of wire and got it sealed up. 

I built a step railing at the back door. It ain’t purty, but it holds my weight. I’ll need it to keep from falling. 





I let the ewes in the yard, then led them to Carson’s little front yard where they were belly deep in crabgrass. 

Today marks one year that the love of my life, BJ, passed away. I was sitting on the porch in tears when Bennet’s Brahma heifers came up, curious about the sheep. Ewes and heifers sniffed noses through the fence, making me smile and laugh. BJ would have been laughing too. This farm can’t bring him back to me, but it sure can go a long way to healing my heart.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Lots of hugs going your way @Baymule, tough day...


----------



## Baymule

I put up brackets, clothes poles and 1x12 shelves on top of the brackets. I have almost all the boards painted for the shelf tower I’ll put up.


----------



## Finnie

Baymule said:


> Cooper loves having his face rubbed. He will come to me and I stroke the side of his face. Sometimes he closes his eyes. What a love bug.
> 
> View attachment 93580


Well that didn’t take very long!


----------



## Bruce

You have many great memories of BJ 

How long are those boards and what do you plan to put on them? I fear a 1x will sag badly without a center support


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> You have many great memories of BJ
> 
> How long are those boards and what do you plan to put on them? I fear a 1x will sag badly without a center support


They are just under 5' long at 58".  The closets at son's house has these same bracket/shelf things. And I have the shelves piled to the ceilings with boxes (still there). I'll check their distance between brackets, they are not sagging. Yet.


----------



## Baymule

@Bruce you are right, I have many memories of BJ. The picture of him that you liked so much is the wallpaper on my phone. Every time I touch the screen, there he is. Sitting at the table, closing on the farm, I laid my phone on the table. I touched the screen frequently just to make it feel like he was there. That picture is my favorite.


----------



## Bruce

Those eyes!



Baymule said:


> Yet.


That is the KEY word. 3/4" is pretty thin for shelves that long. Even if you put only light stuff on them I'll bet they sag in the middle over time just from the weight of the shelf, especially since you have no ledger board on the wall at the back. Yes it will take some time but why not kill that problem before it exists? Ledger board or a mid shelf support would be my plan. Then you can put most anything on them without a problem.


----------



## Baymule

The past two nights coyotes, lots of them, have been way too close for comfort. Sheba  and Sentry are in the ewes night pen, next to Ringo and Number One. 

Copper is in the back, behind the house a ways. Trip was going to be his guardian but I had to put my boy down July 5, due to advanced cancer. So Cooper has no guardian and I’m very concerned. Only thing I can think of is to put Cooper and Dessa in the front yard fence with Carson. 

I called @Mike CHS and Terrsa to ask if they thought Cooper would follow me with a can of feed and they said yes. So I prepared. I shut the ewes and Anatolians out of their night pen, then opened driveway gate and extended it with a half hog panel. I put feed in a pan in the front yard, put Carson in the house. 





Then, with feed in a coffee can, I think even color blind animals can see that RED coffee can, I went to get Cooper and Dessa. I even fed Ringo so he’d be distracted by eating, rather than sizing up the newcomer for a fight. 

I opened the gate, shook can, sheep! Sheep! Sheep! Softly talking and rattling can. And through the gate! Mission accomplished! 





Not so fast. The ewes heard all the commotion and came running. Before I could let them in their pen, I had to put their driveway gate back. Then I had to reward them with some feed. Cooper watched all this intently. Bodacious BABES!! Ringo noticed the new guy and yelled at him, something like, “ MINE!! ALL MIME! Cooper responded by dropping his penis and shaking it at the ewes. “Ladies! LOOK at THIS! “ 

Copper and Ringo hurled insults at each other, having a penis contest, across the driveway from each other. BAA!!! BAA!! Shake, shake, shake the weenie! BAA!!! BAA!!





I was putting half hog panels up to keep Cooper from learning how to climb steps and poop/pee all over the porch, Carson tried to help. More like Carson tried to make himself invisible. “NO! Ewe are wrong! I’m a DOG!” And he dived under the porch. 





Ok, got the porch secured from a Randy ram, time to get something to eat. Sat down with a bowl of cereal and heard ominous crunchy sounds. Ran out on the porch and started yelling. 
“NO! You stupid ram! Stop that! You SOB and fill in the blanks, stream of cuss words. 

Copper was bashing the underskirting of the double wide in his attempts to show off his superior BIG DADDY RAM attributes, stopped only to shake his weenie at the girls who were totally unimpressed. 

You IDIOT! I’m trying to save you from being a coyote feast! DONT BEAT UP MY HOUSE! Visions of a ram bashing in the underskirting and running amok under the house weren’t pretty and all of them were a carnage of busted water pipes, ripped loose HVAC duct work and a huge credit card bill for repairing all of it. STUPID! @%#€¥*} RAM! 

I got another half a hog panel, too short, went on a scrounging walk about in search of a scrap of anything and got a small piece of cow panel. Tied it all together with clips and hay string. Done. Maybe. Unless Cooper has more showing off to do, “Hey y’all!! WATCH THIS” as he as he strikes a match and burns the house down……. To be continued, I’m pretty sure. 

Porch step protector, underskirting protection which Ding Dong with the famous weenie is rubbing on now.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> The past two nights coyotes, lots of them, have been way too close for comfort. Sheba  and Sentry are in the ewes night pen, next to Ringo and Number One.
> 
> Copper is in the back, behind the house a ways. Trip was going to be his guardian but I had to put my boy down July 5, due to advanced cancer. So Cooper has no guardian and I’m very concerned. Only thing I can think of is to put Cooper and Dessa in the front yard fence with Carson.
> 
> I called @Mike CHS and Terrsa to ask if they thought Cooper would follow me with a can of feed and they said yes. So I prepared. I shut the ewes and Anatolians out of their night pen, then opened driveway gate and extended it with a half hog panel. I put feed in a pan in the front yard, put Carson in the house.
> 
> View attachment 93598
> 
> Then, with feed in a coffee can, I think even color blind animals can see that RED coffee can, I went to get Cooper and Dessa. I even fed Ringo so he’d be distracted by eating, rather than sizing up the newcomer for a fight.
> 
> I opened the gate, shook can, sheep! Sheep! Sheep! Softly talking and rattling can. And through the gate! Mission accomplished!
> 
> View attachment 93600
> 
> Not so fast. The ewes heard all the commotion and came running. Before I could let them in their pen, I had to put their driveway gate back. Then I had to reward them with some feed. Cooper watched all this intently. Bodacious BABES!! Ringo noticed the new guy and yelled at him, something like, “ MINE!! ALL MIME! Cooper responded by dropping his penis and shaking it at the ewes. “Ladies! LOOK at THIS! “
> 
> Copper and Ringo hurled insults at each other, having a penis contest, across the driveway from each other. BAA!!! BAA!! Shake, shake, shake the weenie! BAA!!! BAA!!
> 
> View attachment 93599
> 
> I was putting half hog panels up to keep Cooper from learning how to climb steps and poop/pee all over the porch, Carson tried to help. More like Carson tried to make himself invisible. “NO! Ewe are wrong! I’m a DOG!” And he dived under the porch.
> 
> View attachment 93601
> 
> Ok, got the porch secured from a Randy ram, time to get something to eat. Sat down with a bowl of cereal and heard ominous crunchy sounds. Ran out on the porch and started yelling.
> “NO! You stupid ram! Stop that! You SOB and fill in the blanks, stream of cuss words.
> 
> Copper was bashing the underskirting of the double wide in his attempts to show off his superior BIG DADDY RAM attributes, stopped only to shake his weenie at the girls who were totally unimpressed.
> 
> You IDIOT! I’m trying to save you from being a coyote feast! DONT BEAT UP MY HOUSE! Visions of a ram bashing in the underskirting and running amok under the house weren’t pretty and all of them were a carnage of busted water pipes, ripped loose HVAC duct work and a huge credit card bill for repairing all of it. STUPID! @%#€¥*} RAM!
> 
> I got another half a hog panel, too short, went on a scrounging walk about in search of a scrap of anything and got a small piece of cow panel. Tied it all together with clips and hay string. Done. Maybe. Unless Cooper has more showing off to do, “Hey y’all!! WATCH THIS” as he as he strikes a match and burns the house down……. To be continued, I’m pretty sure.
> 
> Porch step protector, underskirting protection which Ding Dong with the famous weenie is rubbing on now.
> 
> View attachment 93602
> 
> View attachment 93603


Well...

Definitely entertaining!


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> Well...
> 
> Definitely entertaining!


I didn't make it up, that's what the dummies did!


----------



## Finnie

Oh my!


----------



## SageHill

Baymule said:


> I made a quilt years ago to commemorate Texas 150th birthday. 800 diamond patches, hand stitched together, all quilting done by hand.


OHHHHH WOW!!!! <3


----------



## Baymule

As of right now, 5 ewes are staring intently at the new Hottie across the driveway. Cooper is staring back at them. 

Y'all don't be surprised by what I post, animals do what they do.  It is blatantly obvious that they have not watched Disney cartoon movies.


----------



## farmerjan

OMG he did a number on the underskirting....


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> OMG he did a number on the underskirting....


In 2 places! Cooper as coyote bait is starting to sound better and better. I have some red river panels that I can put up to protect the house, but my knee is in screaming pain and I'm not looking forward to it. Stupid sheep.


----------



## Mike CHS

Did you move the ewe with him?  The only time he ever head butted anything was when he was left alone one time.


----------



## Baymule

Yes she came too. BUT there are GIRLS across the driveway and they are VERY interested in him. And Ringo is across the driveway too. 

He did fine in the pen in the back, up front, there are alluring ladies that are flirting with him. Maybe I should show them a calendar and count off the months when they go visit him?


----------



## Baymule

The dogs barked like mad last night. I think I know what. Eau de Phew. Yep, skunk. I hurt so bad yesterday that I didn’t close Sentry and Sheba up with the ewes last night. They ram the field all night and obviously had a great time. Neither one smelled strongly of Eau de Phew, so not a direct hit. Just faintly smelly. Enough to hang on my blue jeans. Could have been stinkier, so I guess I’ll be happy with that.


----------



## BrahmerQueen

Baymule said:


> I made a quilt years ago to commemorate Texas 150th birthday. 800 diamond patches, hand stitched together, all quilting done by hand.
> 
> View attachment 93550
> 
> View attachment 93551
> 
> I drew Texas symbols on butcher paper, transferred it to white broadcloth and did an embroidery outline stitch in black.
> 
> Old worn boots
> 
> View attachment 93552
> 
> Oil derrick
> 
> View attachment 93553
> 
> Longhorn steer head and Texas
> 
> View attachment 93555
> 
> The Alamo
> 
> View attachment 93554


omg WOW🤩


----------



## Baymule

@Bruce you were right, thanks for calling my attention to the needed closet bracket. I painted another 1x4 and put it up today. 







. I went to sons house yesterday and got most of my hang up clothes. Still need to get coats. I’ll have to put up another pole in another closet for long  clothing like dresses and long coats. 





It’s getting down to the wire, I really want to get shelf tower built, almost ready to start sawing boards!


----------



## Alaskan

What amazes me .... is how many clothes I own... and how few of them I wear....


----------



## SageHill

Alaskan said:


> What amazes me .... is how many clothes I own... and how few of them I wear....


Isn't that the truth!  🤣


----------



## Baymule

I wear mostly faded blue jeans,  a ratty t-shirt, farm shoes and look like I washed up on a beach and nobody claimed the body. 

I have some nice clothes, just don’t wear them much. My last job was parts and inventory at a garbage company. I got rid of 5 garbage bags of high heels. I packed up dressy work clothes and donated bags of clothes. Done. No more high heels. Done. No more meet the public dressy cloths. Done. My normal make up is sweat and dirt. 

Sheep and dogs don’t care. I look just fine to them with a feed bucket. 

I can dress nice and I do once in awhile. Just not much reason to. If I go to town, I put on better blue jeans and t-shirt that haven’t gotten ripped, stained, paint, and frayed. 

In preparation for knee surgery I’ve bought loose sweat pants. Now I can look even more tacky. LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

Geesh...we use the same designers!   Honestly, I've  kept a couple "decent/basic" outfits for that "in case" place I might need to go.  All in all, my jeans still look better than the pajama pants I see some wearing in public.  😁


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mini Horses said:


> Geesh...we use the same designers! Honestly, I've kept a couple "decent/basic" outfits for that "in case" place I might need to go. All in all, my jeans still look better than the pajama pants I see some wearing in public. 😁


Ditto, lol!


----------



## Alaskan

Eh, stains and rips are fine (depending on WHERE the rips and stains are located), but STENCH!  Try to pick the less stinky clothes for going into town for a sit down meeting. 

Stench is OK in the grocery store.... but when you are sitting shoulder to shoulder with someone for a spell... nice to be un-stinky.


----------



## farmerjan

X 3 on the fashion  designer... better,  not ripped or stained,  blue jeans and a nicer shirt for "public" things.  I do go to a fair number of meetings/cattle stuff... so even though we are mostly all cattle people, we all try to dress a little nicer and neater because this is our "esteemed social life"...  I try to not look like too much of a ragamuffin for work because I am in a barn in a "professional" capacity... and I do try to do errands on the way to,  or the way home... and since I am in and out of peoples barns, you don't want to take diseases back and forth so try to always have cleaner clothes and footwear/boots... barn clothes, but clean ones....
I don't wear t-shirts until it gets cooler because they make me sweat... too close around the neck... so I wear snap shirts mostly.. til it gets colder and then t-shirts and an overshirt... but for work they have to have pockets for my note pad and stuff when writing down cow numbers and milk weights....


----------



## Baymule

I love long sleeve snap front denim shirts, shirt tail out. Fall, winter only.


----------



## Bruce

Closet looks great to my eye now Bay!



Alaskan said:


> What amazes me .... is how many clothes I own... and how few of them I wear....


Ain't that the truth!! I donated a LOT of dress work shirts when we moved here having been laid off and retired 2 years earlier. I still have a number of them that maybe get worn once a year if that. Weekly trip to the grocery store, weekly trip to the Farmer's market (through October), weekly trip to visit the in-laws. Monthly lunch with coworkers who retired before I did, some WELL before. Yeah at 66 I'm the pup. Twice a year trip to the optometrist and dentist.

OK, you've seen (read!) the bulk of my "off farm" life. Not a lot of need for fancy clothes.


----------



## Baymule

We’ll blow me down. Dessa, the barren concubine ewe, just stood for Cooper. He’s bred her 4 times! But will there be lambs? We’ll know in approximately 145 days. I just HAD to count that up, February 15,2023. I’ll believe it when I see the lambs. Way to go Cooper!


----------



## farmerjan

She was saving herself for her ONE TRUE LOVE !

Actually have seen and heard of this on occasion.... a cow that will not get bred by a bull and then stands when the bulls are changed out...smell, hormones, trigger the females heat response
BJ gave her the "talking to"......


----------



## Baymule

I just got a call back from NRCS office in Crockett!!!! WHOOP! He knows nothing about sheep, wants to bring a guy from Palestine who does. Will try to set appointment in mid to late October. 

Cooper is breeding Dessa again. 5,6, 7, that boy is a baby making machine! 9, 10, 11…. Still going-like the EverresdyBunny! I think he’s up to 16 now. At this rate, she ought to have a litter of half dozen!


----------



## farmerjan

At least it will take his mind off the ones across the driveway....


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> At least it will take his mind off the ones across the driveway....


And that underskirting....


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Cooper is breeding Dessa again. 5,6, 7, that boy is a baby making machine! 9, 10, 11…. Still going-like the EverresdyBunny! I think he’s up to 16 now. At this rate, she ought to have a litter of half dozen!


You are quite the voyeur


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> At least it will take his mind off the ones across the driveway....


He seems quite happy now!



Alaskan said:


> And that underskirting....


Had Chris come over today and put Red River panels up in front of that fun to bash underskirting.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> You are quite the voyeur


They ARE in the front yard, and right in front of the window. Kinda hard to miss seeing them!

I'm glad that you approve of the design upgrade on the closet. Got the shelf tower up today, pictures later.


----------



## Baymule

OMG!!!! I just looked out the window to see the two young lovers casually strolling down the driveway! It's a chain link gate and they popped it open. I hollered SHEEP! SHEEP! SHEEP! This brought the ewes running from the pasture, Cooper and Dessa turned around and Cooper went across the driveway, checking out the HOTTIES!. I ran to get a feed can and I don't run too good these days. I shook the can. Got Dessa's attention and she came running. I poured feed in the pan and Cooper came too. 

DISASTER AVERTED!!

I've tied the gate shut, the stinker is back at the gate pushing on it.


----------



## SageHill

Baymule said:


> OMG!!!! I just looked out the window to see the two young lovers casually strolling down the driveway! It's a chain link gate and they popped it open. I hollered SHEEP! SHEEP! SHEEP! This brought the ewes running from the pasture, Cooper and Dessa turned around and Cooper went across the driveway, checking out the HOTTIES!. I ran to get a feed can and I don't run too good these days. I shook the can. Got Dessa's attention and she came running. I poured feed in the pan and Cooper came too.
> 
> DISASTER AVERTED!!
> 
> I've tied the gate shut, the stinker is back at the gate pushing on it.


Phew! Close call. Hmmm - thinking a feed can in the house may be a good idea for those "special moments"


----------



## Baymule

Gate is chained now.


----------



## SA Farm

Do you think all that bashing of the house showing off may be what enticed Dessa? Or perhaps she didn’t want to lose him to the “girls next door”? Lol

Hope she lambs some beautiful twin GIRLS for you! 🤞🤞Already can’t wait for February


----------



## Mike CHS

That's one thing that I never thought of.  I have chains on every gate (even those with latches) and I do use the chains always.


----------



## Baymule

Cooper has had a busy day. @SA Farm i hope Dessa has twin girls too! Cross your fingers! 

I had a horse that could untie ropes, open gates, he was a smart boy. But he couldn’t undo those latches that are on lead ropes.


----------



## Baymule

Picture of the shelf tower. It’s 7’ tall, 29” wide, 17” deep. Still need to cut and paint 2 more shelves and put last coat of paint on the tower.  The tower and clothes poles face each other with just enough room to close the door. And just enough room for me to get to either side.


----------



## Baymule

Up early this morning, Carson comes to the door and wants in. After a hard night of guarding Cooper and Dessa, he’s ready for a little house time. But first…….

Carson lays his big head in my lap, rolls his eyes, tail wagging, pet me! So I do. 






I told him to go lay down, but he hadn’t had enough. He walked around and laid his head on the arm of my recliner. He got more ear scrubs and is now laying behind my chair. 





Just gotta love Carson!


----------



## Baymule

Got the shelf tower finished in my closet. I’m no carpenter and it’s certainly not cabinetry work or even a reasonable copy, buts it’s functional


----------



## Mike CHS

At this point Functional is all that matters


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> At this point Functional is all that matters


I’m good at functional. LOL.  I bought 1x12’s, had used 1x6’s, used 2x4’s ripped in half for shelf supports, deck screws and leftover paint, and slapped it all together. Hahaha, it works for me. 
You carefully hand craft wood into works of art. Your style and mine are diametrically opposite. Junkyard reject versus perfection in wood. LOL LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

Tomorrow is the nervous, excited, scary, long anticipated, mind blowing, life changing "DAY" -- right?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hope tomorrow goes great and that you have a talented surgeon and a speedy recovery!


----------



## Alaskan

Well.... if you want something else to focus on...


Tomorrow is also the day of kid #4s driving test.

Will he pass?  Won't he?

Also...  Kid #3, a child who clearly believes he is immortal....  has just bought himself a motorcycle.    He will soon be 19.



Good luck on your surgery!!


----------



## SageHill

Tomorrow, Tomorrow, the sun will come out Tomorrow 🎶🎵🎶-- big day!! It will be good. It'll be the first day in getting back normal! Speedy recovery thoughts sent your way!


----------



## Baymule

Woke up at 3 AM, got up at 4. Did 4 loads of laundry, went to sons house, got some more stuff. Made lasagna and froze it. Made potato soup. Busy all day. Feet up now, enjoying chocolate. LOL

Have to be at hospital at 7, surgery at 9:30. It’s a 2 hour drive. Son is coming in tonight to take me to hospital, we got to leave 4:30-4:445. 

They will keep me overnight. @Ridgetop and her DH will pick me up and bring me home. She will stay until son comes in on Saturday. I am truly blessed to have such good friends.


----------



## farmerjan

SOOOO GLAD that your DS is going to take you tomorrow... he needs to be sure his MOMMA is doing okay.... and that is absolutely wonderful that @Ridgetop and her DH will bring you home and she can stay for a few days to get over the hump.  Having just had hers done, she can help with all the awkward stuff, and knows EXACTLY how crappy or good you are feeling.  And she can help with all the little adjustments you will make to get more mobile.  Plus with Chris and his GF there close, when you have a couple days under your belt, they will be a great help... and the dogs will be relieved to "have you home".....
Good positive thoughts and prayers... YOU GOT THIS !!!!! Besides, it'll be a piece of cake... compared to my experience.... Love ya !!!!!


----------



## Mike CHS

Having met quite a few of those involved in this, I can only say that I love the support that is shown here.  Ridgetop and her DH are friends that can only be earned and obviously have been.


----------



## Mini Horses

Thinking about you with love and good wishes!🙏  

It's all coming together for you.  Here are some flowers to look at 🥰🌹🌻🌸🌷💕


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Baymule said:


> Woke up at 3 AM, got up at 4. Did 4 loads of laundry, went to sons house, got some more stuff. Made lasagna and froze it. Made potato soup. Busy all day. Feet up now, enjoying chocolate. LOL
> 
> Have to be at hospital at 7, surgery at 9:30. It’s a 2 hour drive. Son is coming in tonight to take me to hospital, we got to leave 4:30-4:445.
> 
> They will keep me overnight. @Ridgetop and her DH will pick me up and bring me home. She will stay until son comes in on Saturday. I am truly blessed to have such good friends.


Hoping for a speedy recovery for you!


----------



## Alaskan

Having to get going at 4iah... 

Lucky for us, the driving test is this afternoon.  



I hope the pain isn't too bad and recovery goes smoothly.

I also very much hope you get good food!  I had one hospital stay when most of the food wasn't worth eating.   It is easier to recover when you get to eat!!!


----------



## murphysranch

Its 11 am west Coast time. I've been thinking of you alllllllll morning. Gentle hugs and warm thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Baymule

4:04 PM here. Just got in a room. Slept till 2, the pain is less than before surgery, but I’m sure some pain meds are still hanging around. Haven’t walked yet, but probably will soon. Doing ok.


----------



## Mini Horses




----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> 4:04 PM here. Just got in a room. Slept till 2, the pain is less than before surgery, but I’m sure some pain meds are still hanging around. Haven’t walked yet, but probably will soon. Doing ok.


Good update!!!!


----------



## SageHill

Baymule said:


> 4:04 PM here. Just got in a room. Slept till 2, the pain is less than before surgery, but I’m sure some pain meds are still hanging around. Haven’t walked yet, but probably will soon. Doing ok.


Excellent news! I can send you some Animal Crackers   !


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> 4:04 PM here. Just got in a room. Slept till 2, the pain is less than before surgery, but I’m sure some pain meds are still hanging around. Haven’t walked yet, but probably will soon. Doing ok.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Woo Hoo! Glad it's going well - thanks for the update!


----------



## Alaskan

Well......  just in case you were biting your nails waiting to hear... Kid #4 did NOT pass.



He didn't see a speed limit sign...  so went up to 32 in a 25... speeding is an immediate fail. 

We get to try again in 2 ish weeks.


----------



## Honeybee Hill

Alaskan said:


> Well......  just in case you were biting your nails waiting to hear... Kid #4 did NOT pass.
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't see a speed limit sign...  so went up to 32 in a 25... speeding is an immediate fail.
> 
> We get to try again in 2 ish weeks.


DS2 Failed his first time, went back to pass a few days later-and he's the best driver of the bunch. He's now driving the ambulance, and training to drive the engine.


----------



## Baymule

I’m up, dressed in BJ’s PJ pants and loose T-shirt. I have COFFEE! I’m good.


----------



## Mini Horses

If they bring you a therapy dog, you'll almost think your home!  😁   glad your spirits are up BUT I expected no less from you.  Now, you cannot run down the hall when leaving... don't give them a heart attack!


----------



## Baymule

I got one of those long tub type feeders on metal skids. Sheep were terrified of it. Not any more. Chris texted that one of the ewes jumped in it, fell down, wallowed around until she got her feet under her and jumped out. He said, silly sheep. LOL 

It may work ok, it may not. Was looking for a way to spread their feed out and me NOT have to walk in their night pen with feed. TARGET! Mom has FEED! TAKE HER DOWN! I can pour it in from the other side of the fence! We’ll see how it goes.


----------



## farmerjan

The sheep ought to be able to wiggle around enough to get their feet under them and get out if they wind up in them... we've lost 2 feeder cattle in the 500 lb range when they have gotten shoved over and get with their backs down and cannot get flipped up enough to get out.  Didn't find them soon enough.  This often happens when there are a couple that go back looking for missed feed and one gets shoving another and they are at the height that it like knocks their legs out from under them ( like you backing up and hitting a board at just the wrong height behing your knees/calves).

  Also had a cow get knocked over into it once when they were pushing and shoving,  and I was able to get it tipped so she could flip out onto the ground... used the truck to shove from the back side and luckily it was the uphill side so had her weight working in my favor too... but it was not a good thing. 

Since you have a gate from the night pen to the pasture, I would suggest doing as I do most of the places and shutting the gate so they can't get in there,  then doing the feeding and then opening up the gate when you are ready for them to come in.  You can go on one of the "strengthening exercise" walks mid afternoon, and go shut the gate .  If they are out grazing you ought to be able to go out there and get it before they see you?  I know that my cows get into a "routine" of where they are in the field grazing and I can drive out to the barn and get gates shut etc before they even get near the catch pens... If you DON'T feed or treat them everytime... so they get used to  just seeing you... and then feed or treat WHEN you call them... they will learn to look up and see you but not run to see what you have everytime  they see you... if you don't call them, then that means "hey, I'm just out here walking around looking"....
There will always be some that come to be nosy and try to talk you out of a treat... but they won't expect something everytime you go out there.


----------



## Baymule

I’ve thought of that, but their water is inside the pen, the hose reaches it. I could put water inside another gate, they would have access to it. I’ll work on that.


----------



## SageHill

Baymule said:


> I got one of those long tub type feeders on metal skids. Sheep were terrified of it. Not any more. Chris texted that one of the ewes jumped in it, fell down, wallowed around until she got her feet under her and jumped out. He said, silly sheep. LOL
> 
> It may work ok, it may not. Was looking for a way to spread their feed out and me NOT have to walk in their night pen with feed. TARGET! Mom has FEED! TAKE HER DOWN! I can pour it in from the other side of the fence! We’ll see how it goes.


It'll work, it should. I have a friend with about 150+ head and once she went to those feeders life go alot easy and there was hardly any wasted hay.


----------



## Blue Sky

I have a feed over the fence set up. I did it when my knee was really bad and have left it. Can water and wash bunks too. Some days you just don’t want to be in the middle of it. Here’s hoping your recuperation is quick and uncomplicated. Thanks for sharing your Medicare situation too. Helpful for any of us who could find ourselves in the same boat.


----------



## Baymule

Blue Sky said:


> Thanks for sharing your Medicare situation too. Helpful for any of us who could find ourselves in the same boat.



I was blindsided by outpatient surgery. Hopefully anyone reading this will be better prepared for the after surgery care than I was. Nothing was said until just days before surgery. 

I am doing good, leg is swelled, that’s to be expected. I’m walking better than before surgery, taking into consideration a swollen sawed on leg. LOL It hurts, but it’s a better hurt.


----------



## Blue Sky

Sadly we just don’t know what to expect when we need medical care these days.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Well......  just in case you were biting your nails waiting to hear... Kid #4 did NOT pass.
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't see a speed limit sign...  so went up to 32 in a 25... speeding is an immediate fail.
> 
> We get to try again in 2 ish weeks.


I failed my first time too. Ran a stop sign not far from the DMV parking lot. Nicely hidden by a small tree such that by the time you might see it you are looking left for cross traffic. The tester said I should have noticed the stop sign on the diagonal corner for vehicles coming the opposite direction. A friend said "I should have told you about that stop sign".  Yeah, a bit TOO LATE ISN'T IT???


----------



## Bruce

Glad things are going well Bay!!


----------



## Baymule

Coyotes were bad last night, got up twice with a flashlight. That scared the Brahma heifers and they ran from the flashlight monster.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Coyotes were bad last night, got up twice with a flashlight. That scared the Brahma heifers and they ran from the flashlight monster.


So... . Getting up in the middle of the night???

How difficult?  And how painful?


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> So... . Getting up in the middle of the night???
> 
> How difficult?  And how painful?


Not difficult and not painful. Leg is bruised and swollen, but it hurt worse before surgery. I’ve only taken 2 of the hydrocodone pain pills.


----------



## Mike CHS

That is great to hear.  I felt the same way with my shoulder fix several years ago.  It hurt but it was so much less that it didn't matter.


----------



## Baymule

I’m up this morning, got coffee. @Ridgetop ’s DH is picking her up today. Words cannot express what her presence here has meant to me. I was scared, alone, and not knowing what I was going to do. Missing my BJ so terribly, feeling the loss intensified. He was going to take care of me, that was our plans. It is a bad feeling to be facing a major surgery like this, all alone. She has been there for me, stuffing food down my throat until I felt like a Christmas turkey. LOL Her being here has given me the confidence of knowing that “I can do this.”  I’m not scared. I may be by myself but I am not alone. How blessed I am to have such a dear friend who would set aside the things she came to get done for her and her husband’s place, to help me. I am grateful. 

My son is coming in today. He is leaving out Monday on another job. It’s a good paying job, like it was before Covid. He really can’t afford to let this one go by. Go get the money son! LOL! He is concerned about me, but I’m going to be ok. 

I have the first PT appointment on Monday, Chris is going to take me. I truly believe that I’ll be able to drive myself after that. I’m not taking the pain pills, so no dopey foggy brain, at least not caused by drugs. LOL Chris will take care of sheep and dogs all month. I’ll ease into things, a little at a time, and I’ll be careful. 

Recovery will take time but I will do this. I’ve gotten so much encouragement from my friends here, thanks to all of you. Y’all have no idea how that has lifted me up. 

Many hugs to @Ridgetop for dropping the things she had to do and being here for me. Kind, generous and loving, what did I do to deserve such a friendship? What a precious gift of love.


----------



## Bruce

Great to hear Bay! And my thanks as well to @Ridgetop for dropping everything to help you out.


----------



## Finnie

Bruce said:


> Great to hear Bay! And my thanks as well to @Ridgetop for dropping everything to help you out.


X2, @Ridgetop So awesome that you are there for Bay.

@Baymule  I’m so glad to hear that your knees already hurt less.


----------



## SageHill

Awesome. Sounds like you are doing great and have found you are stronger than you thought. 
Friends are priceless


----------



## Alaskan

Happy relieved sigh!



@Baymule 

@Ridgetop


----------



## Baymule

I'm up, on second cup of coffee, had a shower, dressed, ate a bowl of cereal and took pills. 

Dogs are excited, Chris just turned in the driveway! Had to let Carson out, it's the high point of his day. Anatolians are bouncing around, they know they will be let out on the pasture. Sheep are getting fed, Chris is a popular guy around here. LOL

he will be back to take me to my first PT appointment. Son left at 4AM for Houston, to go get hired in, job will start in about 10 days. The dogs barked a lot, then the most mournful howling, when son left this morning. They grieve when we leave, we just aren't there to hear/see it.


----------



## Mini Horses

Will son be back with you for a few days after hire-in today?

Good Chris is around....your knee isn't ready for 3 dog excitement.


----------



## Baymule

PT went well yesterday. I walked in carrying the walker. I told them I was following doctor's orders, but I really didn't need that thing. They wanted to see how well I could walk with a cane, so I carried the cane.   I stressed to those lovely young ladies that I am VERY active and my activity level is NOT a successful shopping trip to the mall. I told them about buying the farm and detailed everything I had done and the things I will be doing. I told them I have a 4 wheeled walker with a seat for being outside, so if I get tired, I can sit down. They thought that was a good idea. I have yet to use it, but will sometime this week. Their decision was for me to ditch the walker in the house and that I am clear to drive. Good, because I was going to do that anyway. They really didn't know what to think of me. We did a lot of laughing, they just couldn't help themselves.

They had me do a few exercises, I thought I was going to die. The knee has been crooked for the last 3-4 years and the muscles and tendons are all drawn up. I've limped and lurched around for so long, that it will take a lot of work to get things back to some version of normal. 

I told them I wanted to stick my foot in a stirrup and mount up on a horse without somebody pushing on my butt to get me in the saddle. They asked if I could mount up before surgery.......what? Do they think I've been out there riding the trails in the few days since surgery?   Uuuhhh....... nope. Haven't been able to mount up unassisted in years. And when came time to dismount, I crumpled up in a heap on the ground because I couldn't stand up, due to the pain. I want my life back. I want to RIDE.

They had me do some stretches, the results of that kept me up most of the night writhing in pain. I have my own pharmacy on the table, but hate taking pills. The side effects impress me, and not in a good way. I am healthy and strong BECAUSE I don't gobble pills like candy. I don't suffer side effects BACAUSE I don't take the damned things. Heart attack, stroke, blood clots, brain damage, blindness, etc......... and this is supposed to HELP me? Don't think so.  

I was up at midnight peeling that bandage off and I rubbed Arnicare cream on the back and side of my leg. I'm bruised from my ankle to mid thigh and look like a train hit me. The Arnicare is helping with the pain and fading the bruises away. I took some wild lettuce tincture, compliments of @Devonviolet and finally went back to sleep for a few hours. I have hydrocodone and celecoxib, supposed to take several times a day. And Pepcid for the nausea and stool softener for the constipation and on and on. How about if I just don't take it? Blech. Several other things that I didn't even fill. I've lived in pain for so long, what's a little longer? Suck it up buttercup.


----------



## SageHill

Baymule said:


> I told them about buying the farm and detailed everything I had done and the things I will be doing.


Ohhh you are in so much trouble now!   -- when I had my knee done/repaired I told the PT guy that I "walked and ran backwards, forwards and sideways when training dogs to herd" --- little did I know the fate I sealed for myself with that simple statement . I loved going to PT but it was he-double hockey sticks doing some of the exercises. The icing and electrical stim at the end were nirvana. When it was all over said and done, at the last appointment I commented on how some of those exercises were killers. Mr PT then said "If you'd told me you had a desk job you wouldn't have had to do those." 
You're on the right track the toughest will be the brain saying "do this" and the body muscle memory won't agree. But you'll get through this and be better than new. 


Baymule said:


> They really didn't know what to think of me.


Yuppers!!! Same here.


----------



## Baymule

I've told them to work me over hard because I have a LIFE to get back to.


----------



## Bruce

I think you are at the far end of the scale of fitness for what the PTs see for knee replacement people. I suspect most get quite sedentary as the pain increases, probably why some need to lose weight before the surgeons will go ahead with the procedure. That isn't our @Baymule!


----------



## farmerjan

It is easy to get more sedentary with the pain that makes some things nearly impossible.  I know I put on some weight that I didn't need... but after the ankle replacement.. and covid hitting full blast and the extended time in the boot and all. I was much less active and then the knees got to hurting so bad that it was more than just pain... I could not stand for 5 minutes without being in tears. I could not do the "walking the pastures" and all those things for about 5 years and it is easy to gain a few pounds... especially if your family tends to be more "heavy built" ... I came by it very honestly.  So, that is my biggest thing now, trying to lose some of the weight as I get more active.  And there are things that are easier... walking and standing doesn't hurt.  I get stiff, and my "footing" is not always stable... but the cane seat I have takes care of that.  But it is surprising how your stamina is knocked for a loop with surgery.... you run out of steam REAL QUICK... and I know that it is the body just trying to make you slow down so that it can heal.  
So, do the exercises and yep... crying or nearly feeling like you are going to die is the norm for a little while.  I can even more sympathize with the muscles and tendons and ligaments not wanting to stretch out like they should to be normal again... That is why I went BACK into some PT because I could not take the pain in the right knee/leg... the hamstring still doesn't want to stetch out like it would be "normal"... but it is getting there after years of not being right. 
I need to lose the flab to be able to get back up in a saddle without a mounting block of some sort... but the ligs and all are getting better... 
Yours will too @Baymule .... trust me, it will get better...but it is not going to happen overnight because we are not the kind of people that going shopping at the mall is normal ..... 
I am a year out of the double replacements, and just now feel a whole lot more "secure" in my walking out in the field... not to where I can just go and not watch... but not so scared of falling as I used to be;  and then wondering how the he// I would manage to get up again.  And I have a couple years on you.... and way too much extra weight... so it WILL COME....and it will hurt some to get there.


----------



## Baymule

It hurt a lot to get to where I was. It will hurt to get back some semblance of my life back. 

I started looking at Tennessee Walker horse ads this morning….. and found my DREAM horse. A breeder in Ennis is breeding Appaloosa “Indian Shuffler” gaited horses. I didn’t know that any were in Texas. I’ve only found them in Idaho, Montana and Wyoming, priced well out of my reach. These had no prices listed, so will more than likely still be dream horses. The original Nez Perce Appaloosas were gaited. After the Indians were put on a reservation, their horses were taken and cross bred with everything in an effort to destroy the war horses. When the breed was revived, it was patterned after Quarter Horses. Very few gaited Appaloosas survived. I’m thrilled to find these. Maybe I can go see them. Dreams sometimes come true.


----------



## Baymule

Was at PT at 7:30 this morning. They stretched out the knee/leg. Ouch! I came home, stopped in driveway to get out and go pet Anatolians. I’ve sure missed them. I got something to eat, packed knee on ice and took a nap. Exhausted. 

Son took me to Texas Roadhouse last night. Got a ribeye, salad , baked potato, loaded. I’ll have the rest of it tonight for supper. He left out this morning for a job. 

I went in the sheep lot last night with the walker. Scared them silly, but Ewenique finally came up for scratches. Freaked dogs out, but Sentry wanted his momma so bad, he didn’t care what contraption had a hold on me. LOLSheba was highly suspicious, kept circling and finally fell over at sons feet for tummy rubs. I got dog hugs and was happy.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Was at PT at 7:30 this morning. They stretched out the knee/leg. Ouch! I came home, stopped in driveway to get out and go pet Anatolians. I’ve sure missed them. I got something to eat, packed knee on ice and took a nap. Exhausted.
> 
> Son took me to Texas Roadhouse last night. Got a ribeye, salad , baked potato, loaded. I’ll have the rest of it tonight for supper. He left out this morning for a job.
> 
> I went in the sheep lot last night with the walker. Scared them silly, but Ewenique finally came up for scratches. Freaked dogs out, but Sentry wanted his momma so bad, he didn’t care what contraption had a hold on me. LOLSheba was highly suspicious, kept circling and finally fell over at sons feet for tummy rubs. I got dog hugs and was happy.


Animals are such a hoot!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Thrilled you got some "dog lovin'"....it's so therapeutic!


----------



## Baymule

I’ve had a rough couple of days, sleepless, painful nights. I’ve been miserable. I feel better today and used my outside walker to go see Sentry and Sheba. I sat on the seat and petted both through the fence. I decided to walk to the mailbox. Driveway is about 1/8 of a mile. I was chugging along and realized I had an escort! 






I love me some cow TV, even better when they are my own personal escort!  Aren’t they so darn pretty?


----------



## SageHill

Baymule said:


> I’ve had a rough couple of days, sleepless, painful nights. I’ve been miserable. I feel better today and used my outside walker to go see Sentry and Sheba. I sat on the seat and petted both through the fence. I decided to walk to the mailbox. Driveway is about 1/8 of a mile. I was chugging along and realized I had an escort!
> 
> View attachment 93864
> 
> I love me some cow TV, even better when they are my own personal escort!  Aren’t they so darn pretty?


Now that’s what I call moo vin along nicely! ❤️😊


----------



## Ridgetop

Glad you are doing well. Keep icing that knee.


----------



## Baymule

Got ice on the knee now. I walked a mile today. Have a step counter on my phone and day before surgery I walked 2 miles. Finally made a mile today.


----------



## farmerjan

You may want to walk less and concentrate on making yourself lift the knee more like marching to get the bending going better... it is so easy to do more "shuffle walking" because it is more stable on the ground... but then it takes away from the necessary bending.  I still tell myself to bend the knees more when I walk....


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> You may want to walk less and concentrate on making yourself lift the knee more like marching to get the bending going better... it is so easy to do more "shuffle walking" because it is more stable on the ground... but then it takes away from the necessary bending.  I still tell myself to bend the knees more when I walk....


I’m gonna have to agree with you on that. Ewes are in the yard. I spent most of the morning outside with them. Absolutely gorgeous day, just couldn’t stay inside. Aren’t they sweet?? 






 Got tired, went in. Fried some catfish, ate, heard CRUNCH CRUNCH CRUNCH. Went outside. Ewes are rubbing on underskirting of mobile home. 

First we eat these nice weeds, then we scratch our numbskulls on this nice scratchy stuff Mom has! 





I had to push their butts with the walker! Go back in, ice pack on knee. CRUNCH CRUNCH CRUNCH. Back outside push lazy butts away from house. Hey! Whatever happened to y’all being AFRAID of this walker? 






Every 10 minutes, rinse repeat. Then I started squinting them with the water hose. They ran from that! Hahaha! I WIN! I’d no sooner get back in recliner, foot up, ice pack on, then one would look around, “Pssstt! Y’all !!! She’s GONE!!” And they’d be right back. That side of the house is in shade. It’s cooler there. Fine but do they have to cave in the underskirting? 





I finally put them up. Feet up, knee iced. I need a nap. 

Step counter says 1.3 miles. To heck with that!


----------



## Ridgetop

At least they are mowing the yard.  Of course, now you will have to let the grass grow high again to hide the crunched underskirting!  You will have to run a hot wire around the bottom of the house!

I did a "marching step" at first too.  Then after several weeks the therapist told me to try walking "normally".  After so many years of lurching around I wasn't sure what that felt like anymore.  I still limp a lot but maybe that is because of my hips and back.  After so many years of walking on a leg that shot out at a 30 degree angle from the knee, it did a real number on the muscles and ligaments in my hips and back.  I have to try now not to walk with any limp at all. Feels really funny.  LOL


----------



## Baymule

Yes they ate a lot of grass. Mowed down those high weeds at the underskirting. Ringo and #1 got to go graze pasture. Cooper drove himself nuts with the ewes being right next to him. I think they could spend a week or two just in the yard. 

I took a picture of one month old Uno and sent to Domingo the tree guy. He sent back, Yes I want him.  How much? 

I’ll wean Uno at 3 months in a pen next to his mommy, socialize him with animal crackers, the Universal Tame Sheep Treat, give him a fecal test and Domingo can pick him up at 4 months. 

Uno. I priced him at $250


----------



## Baymule

Oh, I took that nap and got a bowl of Vanilla Bluebell ice cream with chocolate syrup.


----------



## Mike CHS

Looks like Uno is going to be a nice ram.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> Looks like Uno is going to be a nice ram.


Thank you! Ringo and his momma, Lucy make some beautiful lambs. Uno just gets better looking every day. I kept her ewe from last year, Rainbow. Rainbow will meet up with Cooper in the spring.


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> I’m gonna have to agree with you on that. Ewes are in the yard. I spent most of the morning outside with them. Absolutely gorgeous day, just couldn’t stay inside. Aren’t they sweet??
> 
> View attachment 93867
> 
> 
> Got tired, went in. Fried some catfish, ate, heard CRUNCH CRUNCH CRUNCH. Went outside. Ewes are rubbing on underskirting of mobile home.
> 
> First we eat these nice weeds, then we scratch our numbskulls on this nice scratchy stuff Mom has!
> 
> View attachment 93868
> 
> I had to push their butts with the walker! Go back in, ice pack on knee. CRUNCH CRUNCH CRUNCH. Back outside push lazy butts away from house. Hey! Whatever happened to y’all being AFRAID of this walker?
> 
> View attachment 93869
> 
> 
> Every 10 minutes, rinse repeat. Then I started squinting them with the water hose. They ran from that! Hahaha! I WIN! I’d no sooner get back in recliner, foot up, ice pack on, then one would look around, “Pssstt! Y’all !!! She’s GONE!!” And they’d be right back. That side of the house is in shade. It’s cooler there. Fine but do they have to cave in the underskirting?
> 
> View attachment 93870
> 
> I finally put them up. Feet up, knee iced. I need a nap.
> 
> Step counter says 1.3 miles. To heck with that!


"Aren't they sweet?"  you say.... NOT !!!!!!


----------



## Baymule

PIA?


----------



## BrahmerQueen

You might have to replace that underskirting  with cow panels😱🤣


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Fine but do they have to cave in the underskirting?


Maybe you need one of those used giant brush roll things from a car wash.


----------



## Baymule

Thursday Domingo the tree guy came with his helper. They took down the dead tree. There are 2 left, in the back, on the side and he said one of those probably won’t make it much longer. 

















And tree is gone. Now there are no trees in front. No friendly trees with their shade. 

The charge was $500. When I started to write the check out, Domingo suggested swapping Uno for half, so just charge me $250. Yes, I took that deal. Domingo can pick up Uno in January. 

Yesterday a friend called and told me it was Ladies Lunch day. Beings as I was sitting here going stir crazy, I went. I took a chair to prop my leg on , but sure was squirming before I left. Swelling had gone down, but my fun afternoon made it swell back up. 

Step counter on my phone said I walked a little over a mile yesterday.


----------



## Bruce

Great to get rid of the dead tree and great to get out for some social life! We here are fun and all but nothing better than a "in person" get together.

TIme to plant some fruit trees in the yard


----------



## Baymule

It dawned on me that I am hosting Thanksgiving.  I never finished the hallway bathroom. The sink and cabinet is still wrapped in plastic. Plastic still on the floor. 3 seams above bathtub surround needs taping and floating. Ceiling needs painting. Bathtub surround needs texture and paint, along with another wall or 2. I sure can't do it now, so Chris will start on it in the morning.

Kitchen is a disaster. Not enough cabinets and I'm missing that coat closet I converted to a pantry in Lindale. No such luck here. I did make a place in the add-on utility room for a metal cabinet and put the tools that were on the kitchen island in that cabinet. It looks a little better, not much, but better. Not enough counter space either. 

It would help if I got the deep shelves built in the little utility room. I may or may not get that done before T-Day. 

I bought mirrors to hang in the bathrooms yesterday. Oops. The big round mirrors I bought for my bathroom will barely fit. I'll have to "up' one and "down" the other. Should I trust the mobile home sheetrock wall to hold them or should I run a 1x4 across the wall like I did in my closet, where I put up the pole brackets? Hmmm.... my house, my rules. Don't like it, there's the door.   My toiletries are scattered on the counter. I have a medicine cabinet in a box that I need to put together. Then I can stow away my mess.

A chair in the living room corner is still wrapped in plastic from being moved. At least that's an easy fix. 

Still have boxes to unpack. Maybe, maybe not. Seating everyone should be interesting. Have outdoor table and 6 chairs on back porch. That will help unless the weather is nasty. Small table and 4 chairs in kitchen, could squeeze in 2 more chairs. Have a card table with 2 chairs, can add 2 more. Have to go to son's house to container for said chairs and wipe them down. That ought to cover it. Eating on living room furniture will be forbidden. Brand new sofa and crumbs? Not happening. 

It will be fun. Going to invite a couple of friends, the more the merrier.


----------



## WyoLiving

I am hosting Thanksgiving this year.  I haven't told DH yet.  oops, lol

I don't know why he gets so tense about it.  I like to cook, and most everything turns out good. 
My family are not raving lunatics or horrible people.  They sit around and visit, nephews sit in the family room and watch TV.


----------



## Show Sebright

We are hosting thanksgiving this year again. It get pretty crazy at my house. We have to cook 3 turkeys with about 1/2 left at the end. To be honest we smoke out turkeys in the smoker so they taste so good! My chickens always get the left over homemade cranberry sauce.


----------



## Mike CHS

Baymule said:


> It dawned on me that I am hosting Thanksgiving.  I never finished the hallway bathroom. The sink and cabinet is still wrapped in plastic. Plastic still on the floor. 3 seams above bathtub surround needs taping and floating. Ceiling needs painting. Bathtub surround needs texture and paint, along with another wall or 2. I sure can't do it now, so Chris will start on it in the morning.
> 
> Kitchen is a disaster. Not enough cabinets and I'm missing that coat closet I converted to a pantry in Lindale. No such luck here. I did make a place in the add-on utility room for a metal cabinet and put the tools that were on the kitchen island in that cabinet. It looks a little better, not much, but better. Not enough counter space either.
> 
> It would help if I got the deep shelves built in the little utility room. I may or may not get that done before T-Day.
> 
> I bought mirrors to hang in the bathrooms yesterday. Oops. The big round mirrors I bought for my bathroom will barely fit. I'll have to "up' one and "down" the other. Should I trust the mobile home sheetrock wall to hold them or should I run a 1x4 across the wall like I did in my closet, where I put up the pole brackets? Hmmm.... my house, my rules. Don't like it, there's the door.   My toiletries are scattered on the counter. I have a medicine cabinet in a box that I need to put together. Then I can stow away my mess.
> 
> A chair in the living room corner is still wrapped in plastic from being moved. At least that's an easy fix.
> 
> Still have boxes to unpack. Maybe, maybe not. Seating everyone should be interesting. Have outdoor table and 6 chairs on back porch. That will help unless the weather is nasty. Small table and 4 chairs in kitchen, could squeeze in 2 more chairs. Have a card table with 2 chairs, can add 2 more. Have to go to son's house to container for said chairs and wipe them down. That ought to cover it. Eating on living room furniture will be forbidden. Brand new sofa and crumbs? Not happening.
> 
> It will be fun. Going to invite a couple of friends, the more the merrier.



baymule being baymule.


----------



## Margali

As long as you don't recreate the first time I hosted Thanksgiving! The downstairs toilet backed up and oven keeled over halfway thru cooking turkey.


----------



## Baymule

Thanksgiving menu
Turkey and cornbread dressing 
I will mill Painted Mountain corn I grew for the cornbread. 
Mashed potatoes and gravy
Parmesan green beans
Corn
Dinner rolls
Salad with everything in it
Cranberry sauce 
Ham
Pumpkin pie
Pecan pie
Pear pie 
Deviled eggs
Whatever else we can think of

Sarah caters weddings as a side business. She will probably do most of the cooking. She is going to do a charcuterie board. 









Breakfast for several days 
Pancakes
Bacon
Sausage from last pig I raised
Cereal
Biscuits 
Egg and sausage burrito 
Pumpkin pie, good breakfast food! 
Nothing because I don’t care-go scrounge something 


Leftovers
Fix a plate and microwave it
Wrap a flour tortilla around it
Turkey tacos


----------



## Finnie

Baymule said:


> Nothing because I don’t care-go scrounge something


This is pretty much every breakfast when we have house guests. 🤣

But mostly because everyone straggles out of bed at different hours.

Lunch too, now that I think about it.

We are hosting Thanksgiving this year. Son is flying in from Seattle and daughter and family coming from Chicago. All the other kids live local.


----------



## Baymule

Wonderful! You’ll have all your kids together!


----------



## Finnie

Baymule said:


> Wonderful! You’ll have all your kids together!


Yes, we are lucky that the son in Seattle likes to come home for holidays. He couldn’t during COVID, but he managed Christmas last year.


----------



## Hideaway Pines

Baymule said:


> It dawned on me that I am hosting Thanksgiving.  I never finished the hallway bathroom. The sink and cabinet is still wrapped in plastic. Plastic still on the floor. 3 seams above bathtub surround needs taping and floating. Ceiling needs painting. Bathtub surround needs texture and paint, along with another wall or 2. I sure can't do it now, so Chris will start on it in the morning.
> 
> Kitchen is a disaster. Not enough cabinets and I'm missing that coat closet I converted to a pantry in Lindale. No such luck here. I did make a place in the add-on utility room for a metal cabinet and put the tools that were on the kitchen island in that cabinet. It looks a little better, not much, but better. Not enough counter space either.
> 
> It would help if I got the deep shelves built in the little utility room. I may or may not get that done before T-Day.
> 
> I bought mirrors to hang in the bathrooms yesterday. Oops. The big round mirrors I bought for my bathroom will barely fit. I'll have to "up' one and "down" the other. Should I trust the mobile home sheetrock wall to hold them or should I run a 1x4 across the wall like I did in my closet, where I put up the pole brackets? Hmmm.... my house, my rules. Don't like it, there's the door.   My toiletries are scattered on the counter. I have a medicine cabinet in a box that I need to put together. Then I can stow away my mess.
> 
> A chair in the living room corner is still wrapped in plastic from being moved. At least that's an easy fix.
> 
> Still have boxes to unpack. Maybe, maybe not. Seating everyone should be interesting. Have outdoor table and 6 chairs on back porch. That will help unless the weather is nasty. Small table and 4 chairs in kitchen, could squeeze in 2 more chairs. Have a card table with 2 chairs, can add 2 more. Have to go to son's house to container for said chairs and wipe them down. That ought to cover it. Eating on living room furniture will be forbidden. Brand new sofa and crumbs? Not happening.
> 
> It will be fun. Going to invite a couple of friends, the more the merrier.


You could make it a working thanksgiving, hand everyone a paintbrush or tool as they walk in the door, with a list of chores they can chose from - you know the work for food idea   but at least you have a few weeks to try to get some of the most important things done.

Take care not to over do it still... but I am sure no matter what your family will enjoy your new place!!


----------



## Baymule

Hideaway Pines said:


> You could make it a working thanksgiving, hand everyone a paintbrush or tool as they walk in the door, with a list of chores they can chose from - you know the work for food idea   but at least you have a few weeks to try to get some of the most important things done.
> 
> Take care not to over do it still... but I am sure no matter what your family will enjoy your new place!!


I have ceiling fans in the closet for son in law to put up. LOL


----------



## Baymule

This is Cooper and Dessa in the front yard, where Carson is now their LGD. Neighbor is running his Brahma heifers in my front pasture and they’ve come up to say Hello.


----------



## BrahmerQueen

Baymule said:


> Thanksgiving menu
> Turkey and cornbread dressing
> I will mill Painted Mountain corn I grew for the cornbread.
> Mashed potatoes and gravy
> Parmesan green beans
> Corn
> Dinner rolls
> Salad with everything in it
> Cranberry sauce
> Ham
> Pumpkin pie
> Pecan pie
> Pear pie
> Deviled eggs
> Whatever else we can think of


Sweet potato casserole. Never heard of pear pie but I love pecan pumpkin key lime sweet potato pie etc


Baymule said:


> Sarah caters weddings as a side business. She will probably do most of the cooking. She is going to do a charcuterie board.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94075
> 
> 
> Breakfast for several days
> Pancakes
> Bacon
> Sausage from last pig I raised
> Cereal
> Biscuits
> Egg and sausage burrito
> Pumpkin pie, good breakfast food!
> Nothing because I don’t care-go scrounge something
> 
> 
> Leftovers
> Fix a plate and microwave it
> Wrap a flour tortilla around it
> Turkey tacos


About the tacos I always do the same thing lol


----------



## Baymule

Yesterday was a full day. I left at 4:45 and got back at 3:20, left for the vet at 3:45. Had 3 doctor appointments, first one in Lindale at 7:30 for blood draw for lab work. Then to the surgeon for 11:30 appointment. I stopped for breakfast, Lowes and a couple other stores. Took forever for the surgeon appointment, he was running way behind. He sent me for a bone density scan at 1:45. I put my foot in it on the way home. 

Sentry wouldn't eat Wednesday night. It was obvious he didn't feel good. I couldn't do anything yesterday morning, so had to wait to see how he was doing when I got home. He still didn't feel good, so trip to the vet. No clear diagnosis. He is anemic, has blood markers that suggest a blood borne tick disease or maybe it's lymphoma (cancer). Vet gave him a huge syringe full of fluids and something for nausea in it under the skin. I have an antibiotic and an anti-nausea pills for him. The anti-nausea pill says take with food. Right. He's not eating. I gave him his pills this morning and he puked them back up. He is drinking and peeing, so there's that. I did capture a urine sample, capped it and put it in the refrigerator, in case they need it for further analysis. 

I borrowed a large dog crate from Bennet and Peggy when I got back yesterday from the vet. They followed me home and brought it in the big utility room for me.  I kept Sentry in it last night. Right now he is laying half on a towel on the floor. Of course I have no idea where my animal towels are, still at my son's house and I don't know where. So, good towels it is. I don't care. He can puke on them, they will wash or I can buy new ones. Sentry is what matters right now. 

Chris just got here and suggested dissolving his pills in water. Good idea, I'll take it a step further and draw that water up in a syringe and give it to him. I'm to keep him on the medication over the weekend. If no improvement, take him in Monday for x-rays and more tests. There is a vet on call over the weekend if he gets worse. Chris just walked in, squatted down and made a fuss over Sentry. He thumped his tail, but didn't raise his head. 

So that's where I'm at. Either Sentry is sick and he'll get over it-or he won't, or he has cancer and I won't draw it out trying to "save" him. I'm hoping it is nothing too serious, but trying to prepare myself if it is-and I really don't know how to do that. I don't know how much more of this I can take. Will it ever stop?


----------



## Margali

Baymule said:


> Sentry wouldn't eat Wednesday night. It was obvious he didn't feel good. I couldn't do anything yesterday morning, so had to wait to see how he was doing when I got home. He still didn't feel good, so trip to the vet. No clear diagnosis. He is anemic, has blood markers that suggest a blood borne tick disease or maybe it's lymphoma (cancer).


*HUGS* Hopefully, it's something minor that antibiotics will knock down. Can you make or buy him bone broth? It's supposed to be really good for anemia and would be easy to get down.


----------



## Baymule

Sentry is in the hospital. I took him out to pee a third time and it was blood red. I called the vet and they said bring him in. They analyzed the urine sample and said his bilirubin levels were high, that points to liver and/or bile. They were going to run more tests. The good news is, he doesn't have cancer. The bad news is, he is having a toxic reaction to something and we don't know what. I talked to Bennet and Peggy, they didn't use poisons or anything in that field. He was in a field with sheep and Sheba. The vets were going to put and IV in him, flush his system with plenty of fluids and hopefully flush out whatever is making him so sick. At this point, we just don't know. He stands a chance. A very small one, but he stands a chance. As long as there is a chance, I have to give it to him.
Y'all pray for Sentry.


----------



## Hideaway Pines

Baymule said:


> Sentry is in the hospital. I took him out to pee a third time and it was blood red. I called the vet and they said bring him in. They analyzed the urine sample and said his bilirubin levels were high, that points to liver and/or bile. They were going to run more tests. The good news is, he doesn't have cancer. The bad news is, he is having a toxic reaction to something and we don't know what. I talked to Bennet and Peggy, they didn't use poisons or anything in that field. He was in a field with sheep and Sheba. The vets were going to put and IV in him, flush his system with plenty of fluids and hopefully flush out whatever is making him so sick. At this point, we just don't know. He stands a chance. A very small one, but he stands a chance. As long as there is a chance, I have to give it to him.
> Y'all pray for Sentry.


I am beyond sad to hear of Sentry's issues. I will join with the others in praying for healing and full recovery. I am so very sorry that you are dealing with this. I want to know what his issues are too, very strange for him to suddenly have these problems, must be an underlying issues. Praying right now!!!!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> Y'all pray for Sentry.


Done!  Hopefully the treatment will give him the help he needs!


----------



## SageHill

Ah geeze Bay - my heart goes out to you - saying many prayers for Sentry and you as well. Not much else I can do from here. ~maybe some bone broth or drippings from cooking chicken?? Genius idea from Chris on dissolving pills in water.
HUGS and lots more prayers.


----------



## murphysranch

Thinking of you and him today. Any word from the Vet and how last nite was?


----------



## Baymule

He's about the same. Still not eating, but he is urinating.


----------



## SA Farm

🙏


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> He's about the same. Still not eating, but he is urinating.


That's something.  Sure hope he's ready to come home and recuperate soon!


----------



## Baymule

Me too.


----------



## Blue Sky

frustratedearthmother said:


> Done!  Hopefully the treatment will give him the help he needs!


Me too!  Lots of prayers.


----------



## SageHill

Keepin' the prayers going for Sentry.


----------



## Baymule

I really wanted salmon patties today for lunch. No eggs. No crackers. Blast! 
Maybe a substitute? I crushed some Cheerios. Egg…… mayonnaise? Durn, it’s a new jar, didn’t want to open it. Oh! Ranch dressing! Yeah! That’ll work! So I made salmon Pattie’s, rolled in cornmeal for a good crust, fried crisp. Made some pasta shells from a box. 

Lunch was AWFUL. Cheerios don’t replace crushed saltine crackers. They just don’t, Ranch dressing is a piss-pore substitute for an egg. I ate 2 patties and some of that boxed crap. I was hungry. 

Sheba and Carson had a delicious supper!


----------



## Mini Horses

Wow!       nice try......

Hope you have a shopping list going


----------



## SageHill

Baymule said:


> I really wanted salmon patties today for lunch. No eggs. No crackers. Blast!
> Maybe a substitute? I crushed some Cheerios. Egg…… mayonnaise? Durn, it’s a new jar, didn’t want to open it. Oh! Ranch dressing! Yeah! That’ll work! So I made salmon Pattie’s, rolled in cornmeal for a good crust, fried crisp. Made some pasta shells from a box.
> 
> Lunch was AWFUL. Cheerios don’t replace crushed saltine crackers. They just don’t, Ranch dressing is a piss-pore substitute for an egg. I ate 2 patties and some of that boxed crap. I was hungry.
> 
> Sheba and Carson had a delicious supper!


Well dammnnn - here I was thinking that was genius! Well I guess Sheba and Carson think so! 🤣


----------



## Baymule

I very seldom, practically never, cook anything that is disgusting. Today was the winner.


----------



## Mike CHS

I was pretty sure how that was going to turn out as I read it.    You made Teresa laugh though.


----------



## Baymule

I’m glad I could brighten her day. I still have another box of those pasta shells. I need to cook it up for a dog treat. I don’t eat boxed food, what was I thinking?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Just for future reference I've used saltine crackers, toast, and croutons in salmon patties (and meatloaf) but my all time favorite is garlic flavored ritz.  Yum!


----------



## Mini Horses

We're waiting for Sentry update...👍🙏


----------



## Blue Sky

Baymule said:


> I really wanted salmon patties today for lunch. No eggs. No crackers. Blast!
> Maybe a substitute? I crushed some Cheerios. Egg…… mayonnaise? Durn, it’s a new jar, didn’t want to open it. Oh! Ranch dressing! Yeah! That’ll work! So I made salmon Pattie’s, rolled in cornmeal for a good crust, fried crisp. Made some pasta shells from a box.
> 
> Lunch was AWFUL. Cheerios don’t replace crushed saltine crackers. They just don’t, Ranch dressing is a piss-pore substitute for an egg. I ate 2 patties and some of that boxed crap. I was hungry.
> 
> Sheba and Carson had a delicious supper!


Well regarding your lunch -  and for the dogs.


----------



## Hideaway Pines

any word on Sentry? been praying for you and for him... waiting to hear news on our beloved pets is never easy...


----------



## Baymule

Sentry is coming home Wednesday! He is eating a little. He’s throwing up, but at least he is eating. They are keeping the IV fluids, antibiotics and steroids. He is urinating. Much improved. 

Vet said she is going on maybe he got into something that made him so sick. He was on her mind all weekend and she wanted to throw out there the possibility of juvenile leukemia. Supposedly it’s not as bad as adult leukemia. If in fact, that’s what it is, he could have another episode next month, in 6 months, a year or never again. Just don’t know. If that’s what it really is and he stays sick all the time, then I would make that hard decision. She said keep that in the back of my mind, and we’ll see. Right now, he’s improving, I get to bring him home, and I’m going with that.


----------



## SageHill

YES!!! Great news. Still keeping the prayers going.  ❤️


----------



## Hideaway Pines

That is great news you get to bring him home. We all pray he recovers and this was something that is not ongoing for sure!!! poor guy...


----------



## Mini Horses

This guy has been thru so much and still gives his all with love, he wants to be home -- for a long to time!  🥰 Yes, he's loved!!  Yes, he knows it!! Special with a capital "S" (and a bit of Energizer bunny).  We're gonna keep up the prayers and hope that a one time quirk happened and it's over.


----------



## farmerjan

That is really good news that he is going to be coming home Wed.  I really think he got into something that made him sick... and hopefully, he will remember and NOT get into it again.  
My german sheperd had leukemia when she hit about 12 and there was little we could do for her... I am hoping for everyone's sake that is not his problem.  He has been through alot and you have gone above and beyond for him... and he has rewarded and thanked you with his devotion.  Let's pray this was a fluke thing....


----------



## Ridgetop

So glad about Sentry recovering.  He will be back on duty soon.


----------



## Baymule

Thank y’all so much for such support and encouragement. He’s my boy. I hope this is a one time thing, so he doesn’t have to go through this again. He was meant to be my dog from the first time I saw his picture.  He’s had his problems and overcome them. It gives my joy to watch him run across the field. This dog, with no right side hip joint, running towards danger, keeping his flock safe. He’s got so much heart, so much love. He is devoted to me. We share a Special bond, I want what is best for him.


----------



## Blue Sky

Good news for you and Sentry. Prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Baymule

Going home!!!!


----------



## Blue Sky

Somebody feels much better. I’m so glad for you all.


----------



## SageHill

Baymule said:


> Going home!!!! View attachment 94176


PRICELESS !!!


----------



## Baymule

I let him go visit Sheba, both were so happy. He peed, drank water and asked for something to eat. He had 5 heaping tablespoons of chicken and rice, drank some more and is resting on a bath towel in the floor now, getting some love.


----------



## Ridgetop

I think you need to have Charlotte draw up some big signs with a picture of a toad/frog and a red circle and X through it saying DO NOT EAT!  to put out in the pasture.  lol  And maybe some flash cards to work with Sentry with pix of edible food.  LOL

Gald he is home!


----------



## Mini Horses

He sure looks like he's feeling good! 🥰.  So glad.


----------



## Baymule

He has ate twice more, drank, peed a lot. He asked to go in the sheep lot, sniffed around and pooped. Dung beetles came flying in for a landing. LOL We just  walked around the pasture , granddaughters, Sentry, Sheba and me. Knee hurts now. Oh well, my boy is back. He has lost weight, it will take time to build him back up. I’ll feed him, Sheba and Carson in a little bit.


----------



## farmerjan

He is looking good considering.  I do really think he got a toad/frog/lizard or something....  Here's hoping it was a one time fluke thing....I am sure that the grands will make over him alot....


----------



## Baymule

My step counter says I walked 3.2 miles today. I am an idiot. But how in the world do people sit on their butts and feel sorry for themselves, then complain because they can’t do a darn thing? I’d rather be an idiot.


----------



## Mike CHS

You are being a good idiot.   You have to work to keep everything moving. I love your progress.


----------



## Ridgetop

Actually, people that are active walk a lot more than they realize.  Most of us walk, then stand still and do something like load the washer, walk more, clean bathroom, walk back and load dryer, walk away and do other chores, etc.  It can certainly add up without realizing how much we are actually moving around until we hurt.


----------



## Baymule

Ridgetop said:


> Actually, people that are active walk a lot more than they realize.  Most of us walk, then stand still and do something like load the washer, walk more, clean bathroom, walk back and load dryer, walk away and do other chores, etc.  It can certainly add up without realizing how much we are actually moving around until we hurt.


Are you carrying your phone in your pocket now to count your steps?


----------



## Baymule

I woke up early but didn’t get up until I heard the 6 year old. Been up an hour and 40 minutes, outside with Sentry to pee,gave him his medicine, water. Got Pippa, silky terrier, took her outside to potty, Sentry too. Fed them both. Back outside to potty. Back inside. Sentry went to door, wanted out again. Left Pippa inside. Sentry went to pasture gate, we went in. He clearly wanted to go on patrol, I didn’t. But he did find a place to poop, so YAY! for that. I put Sentry in sheep lot with Sheba. She wanted to play and maul him, he was not impressed and gave me that pleading look. I took him out. Back in the house. I put him in the dog crate. Chris was coming up the driveway, so I let Carson out to play with Chris. Chris is gone, Carson is back in front yard, Sentry in crate, Pippa is somewhere in here, both little girls are watching cartoons and I’m FINALLY sitting down with my first cup of coffee. 

1408 steps, .63 of a mile. BEFORE COFFEE!


----------



## farmerjan

How is your oldest GD doing with the "isolation"? 
Good luck and FUN with the birthday party.  Is the oldest helping with the cake making and things?  Hard to be teenager and "stuck" out in the boonies... unless like me and being out with animals was where I wanted to be....


----------



## Baymule

15 year old is doing  great. She made pancakes for breakfast and cooked supper last night. She and 6 year old are making the cake now. We are going to a football game tomorrow night for the 15 YO entertainment. She likes the farm.


----------



## farmerjan

YAY for her liking being there... That is great.


----------



## Baymule

Sentry wants to go back to Sheba and his sheep. I took him off leash, he went to the lot gate and sat down, surveying his kingdom. Then he looked around for me, I was sitting on the bunk feeder, and he came to me. LOL Sheba was right next to him, wanting to play, he’s just not there yet. He wandered around the lot, stopped in the middle looking at me. I told him I was going back to the house, what did he want to do. He looked like he understood every word I said, pondered on it, then walked to the gate. In the house, he wants to be close to wherever I’m at. After 5 nights at the vet, he might’ve thought I was never coming back. He had a hearty breakfast, some kibble mixed with his chicken and rice. I walk him outside on a leash. Last potty trip, he went to the car, looked at the door, then looked at me. He continues to get better.


----------



## Ridgetop

Baymule said:


> Are you carrying your phone in your pocket now to count your steps?


Sort of . . . .  Put phone in bathrobe pocket and went to make coffee.  Came back and got dressed.  Walked out to sheds (2 locations), down to milk shed, and out on field to Conex to get packing boxes and paper.  Back in house went to get coffee.  Checked phone for number of steps and realized it was still in robe pocket hanging on bathroom door!


----------



## Baymule

Ridgetop said:


> Sort of . . . .  Put phone in bathrobe pocket and went to make coffee.  Came back and got dressed.  Walked out to sheds (2 locations), down to milk shed, and out on field to Conex to get packing boxes and paper.  Back in house went to get coffee.  Checked phone for number of steps and realized it was still in robe pocket hanging on bathroom door!


Ya’ gotta do better than that!


----------



## Ridgetop




----------



## Mini Horses

I'd have to have one wrapped on my ankle! 🙄. Otherwise, no telling where I'd leave it.  My phone, OMG, this new one is just waiting to be lost! 

You're lucky to REMEMBER you left it in the robe.  otherwise a lot more uncounted steps to find it.  I used to use my landline to call mine when lost.  Haven't had that for several yrs now. It sure helped!!!


----------



## Baymule

Birthday party was a hit. We did cake, presents, then pin the tail on the donkey. Then 6 kids played on the hay bales. They had a ball jumping from one to another. I let Carson out to play. Kids and a big black dog ran amok having lots of fun. The grown ups visited. 

Football game got moved from tomorrow night to tonight due to rain tomorrow night. So we went to the game. Our team got smeared. 0 to 54. 15 year old found a principal to talk to and explained who she was, where she was from and that she wanted to do a documentary on small town living as a project in her journalism class at her school. So she’s invited to go to Apple Springs school tomorrow, a girl her age is going to show her around, loan her the camera (she can download it to her laptop) she can interview students and teachers. She is so excited. 

It’s been a good day. Kids are knocked out. One of the little girls at the party, lives at the end of the road. She’s 11, coming back Saturday to play. 

I walked 2.8 miles today. Tired.


----------



## farmerjan

Sounds like a fabulous day all around... 

I am impressed with the 15 yr old's project...Good for her... plus she can make some contacts and then when she comes to visit... she can be the "out of town" social butterfly... and have some friends to be able to visit and have "teenage" fun with too.  That is great.  

And with the one down the road, that will lead to more contacts for them also.... Coming to the farm can be fun but as they get older they also want to "do more".... so wonderful that they can have some options.... and it might make them want to come more often as they get older too.... 

So really glad it was such a success....


----------



## Baymule

6 year old up at 6:00. Made coffee, took Sentry and Pippa out. Cartoons are on. My first cup of coffee. Then I’ll feed Sentry and give him his medicine. During the party yesterday, I kept him in the sheep lot with Sheba, and the sheep were out on pasture. So he had a couple hours of outside time. His anxiety of losing sight of me is a tiny bit better. 

I hear rain!

I checked radar, it’s not heavy and will be blown out by 8:00


----------



## Baymule

There was a coyote in the front field just now. Close to the fence row up by the road, trotting across the field. Carson alerted, hackles up, tail and ears up, growling and let out a couple of barks. Coyote couldn’t come out at the driveway, it must’ve gone out through the grown up fence row, out on the road.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> 15 year old found a principal to talk to and explained who she was, where she was from and that she wanted to do a documentary on small town living as a project in her journalism class at her school. So she’s invited to go to Apple Springs school tomorrow, a girl her age is going to show her around, loan her the camera (she can download it to her laptop) she can interview students and teachers.


When I started reading that line I thought maybe she was trying to get some leads on potential friends or something LOL She's a doer!!!! Good for her.



Baymule said:


> 6 year old up at 6:00. Made coffee, took Sentry and Pippa out.


Wow, that was a very nice thing she did for you so you could sleep in


----------



## Ridgetop

Mini Horses said:


> I'd have to have one wrapped on my ankle! 🙄. Otherwise, no telling where I'd leave it.


That idea made me think I could make a phone case with velcro to attach to ankle.  Then I realized that when phone would ring that I would run everywhere looking for phone since I would forget it was attached to ankle!


----------



## SageHill

Baymule said:


> There was a coyote in the front field just now. Close to the fence row up by the road, trotting across the field. Carson alerted, hackles up, tail and ears up, growling and let out a couple of barks. Coyote couldn’t come out at the driveway, it must’ve gone out through the grown up fence row, out on the road.


Good boy Carson!!!! On The Job!


----------



## SageHill

Ridgetop said:


> That idea made me think I could make a phone case with velcro to attach to ankle.  Then I realized that when phone would ring that I would run everywhere looking for phone since I would forget it was attached to ankle!


I actually made a few with old blue jeans that were torn beyond what I would wear (LOL could probably have sold those to the "Valley" girls for big bucks - "Ranch Worn Jeans" 
But I've digressed -- cut the bottom of the lag - sewed it shut (existing hem becomes the open top) then sewed part of the waistband with belt loops to the new "top". Viola. IT works --when you put the phone in it  .When I remember to use one at least my phone doesn't fall out when I'm on the tractor!


----------



## farmerjan

SageHill said:


> I actually made a few with old blue jeans that were torn beyond what I would wear (LOL could probably have sold those to the "Valley" girls for big bucks - "Ranch Worn Jeans"
> But I've digressed -- cut the bottom of the lag - sewed it shut (existing hem becomes the open top) then sewed part of the waistband with belt loops to the new "top". Viola. IT works --when you put the phone in it  .When I remember to use one at least my phone doesn't fall out when I'm on the tractor!


Picture of jean cell phone carrier?   I can't picture... don't have a very good imagination... but sounds like it might be something I could use... At least I am pretty good with the sewing machine.


----------



## Baymule

I fed sheep this evening for the first time. It’s been raining all day and I caught a break in the rain, so I did the feeding. Good thing I did, as I was talking to Chris telling him I did the feeding, the bottom fell out, complete with lightening. I took 2 naps today, tried to not do much, still clocked 2.2 miles on step counter.


----------



## SageHill

farmerjan said:


> Picture of jean cell phone carrier?   I can't picture... don't have a very good imagination... but sounds like it might be something I could use... At least I am pretty good with the sewing machine.


Yeah - the description in words is not great LOL.
Easy Peasy - as you can see - not much to it! Depending on deep you make it it can hold all sorts of other things.
.


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks... That could work if I wore a belt but I don't after gaining this fat around the middle.  Still. might make one just to have....


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule how did the 15 yr old's interview/day at the school go?  Did she have fun, get some insight into the "rural world" and maybe make a friend or 2?  
Hope the neighbor friend comes and has fun with the girls today.


----------



## Baymule

15 year old had a wonderful time. She got lots of interviews and really enjoyed hearing the different points of view. She made a friend too. 
The neighbor girl didn’t make it today, there’s always next time.
Sentry is outside, curled up next to the gate, but he and Sheba barked the alarm awhile ago. The sheep came running to the lot.


----------



## SageHill

farmerjan said:


> Thanks... That could work if I wore a belt but I don't after gaining this fat around the middle.  Still. might make one just to have....


Ha! I’ve found that I just have one of those strap and snap “belts” that I leave on one. 
I bet you could do something that belts it to a couple of belt loops on your jeans.


----------



## farmerjan

SageHill said:


> Ha! I’ve found that I just have one of those strap and snap “belts” that I leave on one.
> I bet you could do something that belts it to a couple of belt loops on your jeans. View attachment 94211


That's an idea....


----------



## Baymule

Sentry spent the day with Sheba, working. He’s in the house now. I know I’m doing this backwards, after all they work at night.  But today I could see him work. They charged across the field barking, the ewes ran for the safety of the lot. The girl at the end of the road came over to play. It was a strange truck and both dogs barked at it. He did good today and I was able to watch him. He’s been so lethargic, sleeping, just not himself yet. It was good to watch him today. I think in another day or two, he can stay out at night.


----------



## SageHill

Baymule said:


> Sentry spent the day with Sheba, working. He’s in the house now. I know I’m doing this backwards, after all they work at night.  But today I could see him work. They charged across the field barking, the ewes ran for the safety of the lot. The girl at the end of the road came over to play. It was a strange truck and both dogs barked at it. He did good today and I was able to watch him. He’s been so lethargic, sleeping, just not himself yet. It was good to watch him today. I think in another day or two, he can stay out at night.


Nah - you're not doing it backwards! You're easing him back into regular work. Sounds like he's definitely getting better and better.


----------



## WyoLiving

Hope Sentry keeps feeling better and better.


----------



## Baymule

Sentry is outside tonight. He's been outside all day too. My boy is back. 

Took the granddaughters to meet my DD at my sister's house. We had a fun week, and I can't wait for them to come back.


----------



## Mike CHS

I am so happy that he is back to normal.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> I am so happy that he is back to normal.


Me too! I thought I was gonna pay a big vet bill and pick up a dead dog. I’m so grateful to have him back and being himself. He did NOT want me to leave yesterday and followed my car to the end of the driveway. I got out a couple of times to reassure him, but he was very anxious. When I got home, I stopped the car, got out and gave him and Miss Jealous Sheba lots of petting.


----------



## Baymule

I left this morning for PT and Sentry cried. I felt like a rat. He was so anxious and upset, he cried.  I told him I’d be back, but dogs deal with the here and now, so he cried to see me leaving him and I was a rat. 

I go home, went in the gate and gave both dogs lots of attention, then brought Sentry in for he and I to have a late breakfast. Carson is outside on the porch, crying. I’m a rat again. I went out and gave him lots of attention, but the bottom line is he is outside and Sentry is inside. Mommy’s a rat.


----------



## SageHill

Baymule said:


> I left this morning for PT and Sentry cried. I felt like a rat. He was so anxious and upset, he cried.  I told him I’d be back, but dogs deal with the here and now, so he cried to see me leaving him and I was a rat.
> 
> I go home, went in the gate and gave both dogs lots of attention, then brought Sentry in for he and I to have a late breakfast. Carson is outside on the porch, crying. I’m a rat again. I went out and gave him lots of attention, but the bottom line is he is outside and Sentry is inside. Mommy’s a rat.


kind of a  - but I get it. Can't ever make them all happy all the time. Well maybe when dishing out treats.


----------



## Baymule

Dessa is so smart. She puts a hoof in the fence, then bites/scratches her foot and leg. Then she switches and sticks the other hoof in the fence. 






Bennet has sold most of his cattle, keeping the heifer herd and Peggy’s pet cow. Pet cow came to the fence this morning. 

Got a treat for me? I gave her a twist of alfalfa. 





I tried to get a side picture of this Appaloosa cow, but she kept following me. Isn’t she pretty? 





Hello! I’m Cow, who are you?


----------



## Mini Horses

So calming...just walking about and interacting with the animals.🤗


----------



## farmerjan

Has it been long enough for Dessa to cycle?  Maybe good sign she is bred finally????.

Love  the speckled brahma cow.  The heifer I kept out of the Longhorn has some speckles and they are more noticeable as she has matured.  I am going to keep her even though there is a good chance she will throw "colored up" calves.  But if I continue to breed her to a homo polled bull she will only throw polled calves so they will be more saleable.  I dislike dehorning.  If I use a bull that has any recessive genes for horns then she could have a horned calf.  But will worry about that down the road.  99% of the angus bulls are homo polled... but there are a few surprises back in the woodpile in some of the bloodlines that people that were doing breeding years ago were not 100% honest about.  Back when the angus got so tall and big, there were some that I "know" were using some chianina semen on but you would not see it in the pedigrees... it has gone on since time immortal... every single breed of animal has had some "manipulating" by some breeders...

I think they sold their cows a year too early..... the prices are trending up and are going to be higher next year with some of the drought disasters being eased. But a bird in the hand is better than 2 in the bush so I don't think they got hurt.  They have some nice looking heifers....I like brahma's to look at.  Closest I will come is the longhorn.... just NO market here and cannot justify taking up pasture with them when they just won't sell enough to even pay for the grass....


----------



## Baymule

They said they lose on the steers, but make up for it with their heifers. Tiger stripe heifers are in big demand here, cross of a Brahma and a Hereford. They are good mammas and have longevity. 

These heifers are all he has now. He’s got bad knees, bad shoulders and doesn’t want to care for cattle all winter. I told him I know a top notch surgeon……..


----------



## Ridgetop

That is a pretty speckled cow.  Easy to see why she is Peggy's pet.  I don't blame him for wanting to cut down his labor and feed costs over the winter.  Did he keep his big black Brahma bull for the heifers or are they too young to breed?

So glad that Sentry has recovered.  And that Carson is becoming an "LGD".  LOL  I wonder if the winter rain means that the summer drought of last year is over.


----------



## Baymule

Black bull is gone too.


----------



## Ridgetop

Oh well, heifers must be bred or too young. He will get another one in the spring. It will be just as nice since he has good cattle.


----------



## Baymule

My nephew is working for a man that has all sorts of equipment and stuff. Just found out he has a forestry mulched. That’s what it will take for my back fence. It’s a long stretch of fence, has a bunch of over growth, a 4 or 5 food deep ditch, about 12 or 15 feet wide, then the fence. Brush and growth is a good 30 to 50 feet from the fence. I’m hopeful I can get the Aunt Dana discount on mulching everything it will chew up. I gotta catch up with that boy and let him know I’m interested. 

I went to an Elvis impersonator show Friday night with a bunch of friends. Actually only knew 2 of them. One rather crusty lady in the bunch had her flask of whiskey and her pistol in her purse. LOL
The Elvis was Travis Powell, from North Carolina. Hands down, he’s the best I’ve ever seen. He put everything he had into his performance and had a fabulous voice. He went down the aisle, singing, taking pictures, shaking hands, kissing old ladies, one was 93, and he came down the other aisle. He got back to the stage and fans yelled that he didn’t see them, so back down the aisle he went. Then the balcony started yelling for him, so he went up in the balcony too. Everyone was laughing and having a great time. I was surprised by the teenagers and young kids that were there. I guess Elvis is ageless and still captures new fans. 

He did the first half of his performance in black leather, then changed to the white jumpsuit. All through his performance women brought him scarves, conveniently for sale on a table in the lobby, to wipe his sweat on. Ick. But whatever floats your boat. 

I would see him again and if y’all are Elvis fans, Travis Powell is worth seeing.


----------



## farmerjan

Hey, those are pretty good pics... Yeah, he looks like him... Mmmm Mmmm Good !!!!

You mentioned in the coffee thread your son had come in... Thought the job he was on was going to last quite awhile?  Hope all is well with him... he sure does do some traveling with the job... Oh well, young and single, he may as well.....Does he stay at "his place" when he is in?  Maybe you all can get some more stuff moved over to your place so you can "fiddle around" with things when he is gone again, since you are feeling so "salty" about taking on more work there !!!!.  I am glad that you are feeling more and more like yourself... It takes time... just keep at it.  
I have gotten things off my stairs so that I can start doing stairs at least once a day or so to try to get these quad muscles strengthened.  Driving me nuts that I still have the tightness in the right hamstring/muscles/ligs.


----------



## Baymule

Yep, son came in Saturday night. He’ll probably be gone again this coming weekend. We plan on moving the portable building that he moved from Lindale for me, on Thursday. Chris will help, I’m not cleared for lifting yet. We’ll, or THEY, will empty it out, put stuff on my flatbed, load building, come to the farm. Unload, block up building, put stuff in it. Maybe put some of my cabinets in the shed here that has doors. Then I can start bringing stuff from the shipping containers and get them cleaned out. 

I WANT MY TOOLS HERE AND ORGANIZED! 

A dear friend of mine will be moving to Lufkin to take a position as assistant manager at Olive Garden restaurant in May. She is going to rent his house. I’ll have it cleaned out by then. I’ll sort through everything, have a yard sale, donate or trash what doesn’t sell and have it ready for her to move into. She, her boyfriend and her 22 year old autistic daughter are coming for Thanksgiving and I’ll take her to see the house then. She is so excited. 

I’m so GLAD I had knee replacement surgery. I was about at the end of my rope, just couldn’t go much further. Honestly I don’t know how I did so much for so long in such pain and agony. It can only get better from here.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I told him I know a top notch surgeon……..


I hope he gives it serious consideration, at least have the surgeon check his x-rays and see if they think surgery is a good fit. 

DW say her rheumatologist a couple of weeks ago. Apparently her hips are now bad enough that replacement is more near term than distant.



Baymule said:


> She is going to rent his house.


I bet you are even more glad now that you did so much work to get that house in shape! A 'renter' is one thing but a renter who is a good friend quite another.


----------



## Baymule

I got a funny….. when Sentry had Femoral Head Ostectomy surgery due to the worst case of hip dysplasia the vet had ever seen in a 9 month old dog, he stayed in the house for weeks, much of it in a dog crate to keep him from moving much. I did some intensive therapy on him for months. I cut a grocery shopping bag down the sides to make a sling to hold up his back end, helping him up and down steps, walking out to potty and he and I became extremely close. 

My son came in one night, big black Cowboy hat, big guy, loud, grabbed me in a hug, and Sentry went beserk. Nothing I could do after that could convince Sentry that DS was a good guy. Nope. Not having it. Sentry would growl menacingly and bark at DS. He just never forgave DS for that first introduction. 

Sentry has cautiously approached DS a few times, stretched out his head to sniff, then scuttle backwards, barking a warning. Sentry would be inside the pasture fence, whine and wag his tail when DS came through the gate, DS always talked sweetly to Sentry. That was fine until DS approached the fence, then Sentry barked at him. 

Sentry is now 4 years old. Lately he’s kinda been deciding maybe DS might be ok. Last time DS was in off a job, Sentry actually came up and let DS pet him. It was one of those WOW moments. 

DS came in Saturday night. He left Sunday morning with lots of things to do. I came in from church, Sentry was at the gate, crying, so I let him in the house for a little special time. He caught a whiff of DS’s scent from the bedroom and transformed into a snarling, growling dog on full alert with his hackles up. 

I talked to him and walked in the bedroom, he stiff legged slowly followed, looking about, waiting for a booger man to jump out. Sentry checked everything out, laid down in the living room for a nap. Later I put him back in the sheep pasture. Crazy dog. 

When DS came in, I told him Sentry’s reaction and we laughed. I was feeding, DS approached the fence and guess who was DELIGHTED to see him and couldn’t get enough petting?? Sentry. Sheba got in for her share too. I just shake my head at this dog sometimes.


----------



## Bruce

The problem is Sentry hasn't gotten a chance to sniff DS's butt to accept him as one of his charges


----------



## Ridgetop




----------



## Baymule

Sentry has sniffed DS’s feet, it’s a close run for first place!


----------



## Baymule

The moon is full, it’s light outside. The moon is orange. It sure is pretty.


----------



## farmerjan

The moon is full here but it is a stark WHITE.... and looks as cold as it is getting out there.  Down to 40 already.... BRRRRR


----------



## Ridgetop

The DH says we had a "Blood Moon" here.   The earth is between the moon and sun.  The sun's rays shine through earth's atmosphere onto the moon giving it a red orange appearance.  Here the best viewing time was 1:00 am on 11/8.  DH waited up to see it and said it was a dark reddish orange.  It happens about every 18 months.  I have seen it a couple of times but prefer the bright white full moon.


----------



## Baymule

If that’s a blood moon, then it happens here more frequently. I think this is the second time since September and it’s orange for several days. 

Taking a break. Been over to son’s house, getting stuff out of portable building, that I can carry. Brought a truckload, unloaded into those scrap built buildings. I’ll go make another load. Everything I can get saves time tomorrow 

Son got new tires all way around on one of his old tractors yesterday. Starter went out this morning. BWA-HAHA-HAHA!! Won’t start but it sure looks good.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> Won’t start but it sure looks good.


    

I'm sure it's maddening but funny!

Like mine was....new parts arrived, I installed and battery dead


----------



## Ridgetop

I think the "blood moon is more red than yellow or orange.  Isn't a "harvest moon" yellowy orange?  The blood moon phenomenon is only seen when the sun, earth, and moon align just right.  Kind of like a lunar or solar eclipse it only occurs in one part of the country.  Other parts of the country will see it different times of the year(s).


----------



## Baymule

Bennet’s cousin, Lee’s cows got out. So they got someone else to help Cowboy those cows, plus dogs and came back with nary a cow. Cows scattered in all directions. It’s a mix of open pastures and thick woods and lousy fences. The truck and trailer went back towards Bennet’s and Bennet on horseback. Then here come some cows, just a running, they veered off into the 40 acres on the other side of me and disappeared. I sent a text to Peggy and pretty soon, here come Bennet and Lee in a truck, looking around.  They just came back on horseback with dogs. It will be dark in an hour. If the cows go through that fence, they may wind up on a clear cut that has hundreds of acres. 

So that’s been the afternoon excitement here. I was thinking of @farmerjan and how she doesn’t put up with crazy cows. It seems that’s all Lee has! Hahaha! Keeping my front gate closed, don’t want a bunch of stupid cows in here.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well.....this is WHY we train to come to a call/feed.   

Plus, you cannot get a response when they first get loose.  Let them settle from excitement.  Then they will return to feed....if they know what it is.

Hey...some excitement on a dead end road!. You just say, glad they're not mine!


----------



## farmerjan

Mini Horses said:


> Well.....this is WHY we train to come to a call/feed.
> 
> Plus, you cannot get a response when they first get loose.  Let them settle from excitement.  Then they will return to feed....if they know what it is.
> 
> Hey...some excitement on a dead end road!. You just say, glad they're not mine!


AMEN.....!!!!


----------



## farmerjan

Not funny, but I can't help but snicker a little.  Brahma's have a reputation of being high strung... like longhorns and others like that.  BUT.... you can train any breed to come to feed and such and like @Mini Horses said... LET THEM SETTLE and DO NOT GO AFTER THEM with a bunch of strangers and stuff like that.... If they are not worked with some on top of that... well, you have a situation like they have now... 
And yep... if they are nuts and the fences are not good... then you get what you deserve.....


----------



## Baymule

It’s POURING RAIN. I fed at 3:00, I could see the dark clouds and it started to thunder. Sheep are in their shelters, no sign of Sheba. Sentry just appeared, he’s strolling around. According to radar, there will be a brief lull, then another pouring down storm.


----------



## Mini Horses

Hope sheba is just napping in a shed.

Any news on the cattle break?


----------



## farmerjan

Of course we all want to know about the cattle break?????!!!!  Always more fun to read about SOME ONE ELSE having problem animal situations.....


----------



## Baymule

Sheba goes to the back of those little Quonset huts. She came out when the rain let up. 

Haven’t checked with Peggy to see if they found the cows. 

We got the portable building emptied. Son brought it from Lindale for me, to his house. We were going to move it to the farm yesterday but rain was coming and son had some last minute things to do before he leaves today for Oklahoma. He has a few more things to do this morning, then he’ll hook up his RV and hit the road. He booked a space right across from the job, so that’s convenient. He will probably have Thanksgiving weekend off, he’ll be able to come home and enjoy the madness here. Nephew and wife will probably have Thanksgiving on Saturday, depending on when my sister in law can get off. I’ll go there too, for more fun and festivities. 

I have no plans for today. High of 54F and for the next 10 days forecast is in 30’s at night, highs in the 50’s with a few rainy days thrown in. I turned the heat on this morning, had a low of 35F. Had the AC on yesterday. LOL


----------



## farmerjan

It was 70+ with all the rain yesterday, today sun and some clouds and 60's... it is 58 at 8:30 this morning.  A few passing showers, then DROPPING.... and tomorrow is supposed to only make the low 40's.... But the nights are supposed to be down in the 20's.... BIG SWITCH......The hunters will love it for rifle season... Me, not so much.


----------



## Ridgetop

Baymule said:


> Baymule said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bennet’s cousin, Lee’s cows got out. So they got someone else to help Cowboy those cows, plus dogs and came back with nary a cow. Cows scattered in all directions. It’s a mix of open pastures and thick woods and lousy fences. The truck and trailer went back towards Bennet’s and Bennet on horseback. Then here come some cows, just a running, they veered off into the 40 acres on the other side of me and disappeared. I sent a text to Peggy and pretty soon, here come Bennet and Lee in a truck, looking around. They just came back on horseback with dogs. It will be dark in an hour. If the cows go through that fence, they may wind up on a clear cut that has hundreds of acres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that’s been the afternoon excitement here. I was thinking of @farmerjan and how she doesn’t put up with crazy cows. It seems that’s all Lee has! Hahaha! Keeping my front gate closed, don’t want a bunch of stupid cows in here.
Click to expand...

That is the difference between women ranchers and those wild cowboys.  Women go out with a bucket of grain and call the cows in; men go chasing on horseback with a bunch of dogs!  Women have too much to do and manage their time better!  They don't have time to run around after stuff like crazy.  When we get new livestock first thing we do is lock it u and feed inn enclosed area that we will be feeding in consistently.  we used to try to chase them and catch them if they got out.  Now we just wait till feeding time rattle the grain bucket and stand aside as they stampede to their feeders.  Of course, this makes for more boring Ridgetop times.  Nothing as fun as sitting on the porch watching the neighbors trying to corral loose stock.  I know this because my neighbors have told me how much they enjoyed watching us in the early days.  

Just hope they found the cattle when they settled down and got them back home before the cows got out on the road or lost in heavy brush.     Let us know.  

Wasn't it Lee's bull that got out while he was out of town and took out 3 or 4 fences before Bennet got him into the trailer and took him back to the sale yard?   LOL


----------



## Baymule

No, that was his brothers bull. 

Yes, us girls just call, rattle a bucket and get out of the way. So much easier.


----------



## Baymule

A piece of my mail got put in Peggy and Bennet’s mail box so I went down there to get it.  I asked about the cows and they followed those cows and penned them up miles away on somebody’s place that they knew. Bennet called Peggy to bring truck and trailer to come pick up him and Lee and the horses. Next day they went back for the cows and sorted them out . Their crazy red cow was in the bunch, so they loaded her up to take to the sale. Bennet’s brother called with a couple of crazies he wanted gone, so they went and loaded them up too. GONE.


----------



## Baymule

28F this morning! The pastures are frosty Frimplepants is round as a barrel but not bagging up yet. She sure looks miserable. Ewenique and a few others are getting big bellies. 
It’s 100% rain tomorrow. Tuesday Chris and I are going to tear down dog pen at sons house, it’s horse panels. Bring them here and extend the front yard fence for Cooper. Also going to get my sheep working gates and hopefully get them set up too. Going to tear down the fence I put up in front of the pond at sons house. I’ll bring the 2 cow panels here, leave the piece of sheep and goat wire there to go into making a backyard fence at sons house. 

I need to get the cabinet off the wall in the little utility room. That’s where the shelves are going to go. I can make them 22” deep, that’s out to the light switch on the left and the inside AC/heat unit on the right. Then I have to Kilz that patch of wall, texture and paint it. 






I’m painting boards in the big utility room, too cold to paint outside. 





Thought I’d show y’all the future tear down buildings that I have to use now because I got nothing else. We emptied the portable building I brought from Lindale but didn’t have time to move it. 





Big heavy stuff went into a container at dons house. Lighter stuff came here. Most of it went in the building that has doors. Both that and the open front building have dirt floors. I put down pallets and screwed down plywood scraps to make a floor in the part that has doors. On the far right of the open front building is a nook with a pallet-plywood floor and that’s where the feed metal trash cans are. I put down pallets at the back of it and have lumber laid down on them. Son brought his big mower, it’s parked in there now, I’ll have to make room for the mule when I get it back. Mule is getting engine overhaul right now. 

When I tear this down, I’ll salvage all I can to use elsewhere. I want to tear down the open front first, build bigger storage/shop, then tear down part with doors and build a carport for truck and tractor. In the meantime I’m just glad to have something that is useable. Ugly, starting to rot, but useable. LOL


----------



## Baymule

Rifle shot went off. Anatolians did not react, but ewes clumped up together and walked calmly to the lot. Another rifle shot, one to knock him down (deer I’m guessing) another to finish him off. Meat for the freezer. Ewes went back to pasture.


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> A piece of my mail got put in Peggy and Bennet’s mail box so I went down there to get it.  I asked about the cows and they followed those cows and penned them up miles away on somebody’s place that they knew. Bennet called Peggy to bring truck and trailer to come pick up him and Lee and the horses. Next day they went back for the cows and sorted them out . Their crazy red cow was in the bunch, so they loaded her up to take to the sale. Bennet’s brother called with a couple of crazies he wanted gone, so they went and loaded them up too. GONE.


 Ship the crazies.......


----------



## Mini Horses

We use what we have until --- you've BTDT.      so no doubt it will happen at some point. . Adventure awaits.


----------



## SageHill

Ridgetop said:


> That is the difference between women ranchers and those wild cowboys. Women go out with a bucket of grain and call the cows in; men go chasing on horseback with a bunch of dogs!


 too true - BUT getting on horseback and chasing around is more fun  ! (of course dinner wouldn't get made 😁).


----------



## Ridgetop

Women go on horseback to chase around - who cares if we find cattle.  Send men for takeout!


----------



## SageHill

Ridgetop said:


> Women go on horseback to chase around - who cares if we find cattle.  Send men for takeout!


I LOVE your thinking!!! YES!


----------



## Baymule

@Ridgetop is a brilliant thinker.


----------



## Baymule

Eve was at the fence with her back end in Ringo’s face. He was trying every angle to get to her. So I opened the gate and put her in with him. He bred her half a dozen times. She was supposed to be due in late September, but nothing. She will be due April 7, 2023.


----------



## Baymule

Chris came over and took down the cabinet in the small utility room. I already Kilzed the place on the wall. I can probably texture it this evening. 






Then he put the bathroom door back on in my room. Don’t need the walker anymore, company coming for Thanksgiving, I’m pretty sure a bathroom door would be appreciated.


----------



## farmerjan

I need a "Chris" here to do some work... the guy who helped DS still has not shown up to look at the upstairs ceilings.  There just does not seem to be anyone around here that wants to work...


----------



## Ridgetop

Baymule said:


> I already Kilzed the place on the wall. I can probably texture it this evening.


I was going to ask why you are bothering to texture the walls when you are installing cabinets on it but then remembered you are putting up open shelves.  My bad.  

You are sure moving fast since your knee surgery.


----------



## Baymule

Chris and his girlfriend Ashley tore down the dog pen at sons house and back fence. Pulled T-posts, loaded sheep working equipment. I supervised and loaded the T-posts. 

The front yard fence now has an extension, where I can put Cooper and Dessa during the day, close walk through gate and visiting dogs for Thanksgiving can use the front yard. Also gives Cooper a little more room. 

Small pen built in sheep lot. Uno is now weaned. 2 months, 11 days, the little ba$tard has been breeding the young ewes I was going to put with Cooper. @Ridgetop said he’s too young to be fertile, I sure hope so. He’s made connection. I was out of cow panels here, to build a pen, haven’t been cleared for lifting/heavy work, but I got a pen for him now! And he’s in it! He’s out there yelling his unhappiness. He started humping the ewes at one week old. They’d line up at the bunk feeder and the little stinker went down the row. I was going to wean him at 3 months, keep him a month, fecal check, worm if needed, and Domingo could pick him up after first of year. Uno had other ideas. So I’ll work with him so he’s not scared, get him started on animal crackers, get him friendly but respectful. He’s a fine looking young ram and will sire some nice lambs—just hope he’s not an up and coming baby daddy HERE! 

Another ewe was backed up to Ringo, just happened to be one I wanted him to breed. So I opened the gate and let her in. She is bred now.


----------



## SageHill

Baymule said:


> Chris and his girlfriend Ashley tore down the dog pen at sons house and back fence. Pulled T-posts, loaded sheep working equipment. I supervised and loaded the T-posts.
> 
> The front yard fence now has an extension, where I can put Cooper and Dessa during the day, close walk through gate and visiting dogs for Thanksgiving can use the front yard. Also gives Cooper a little more room.
> 
> Small pen built in sheep lot. Uno is now weaned. 2 months, 11 days, the little ba$tard has been breeding the young ewes I was going to put with Cooper. @Ridgetop said he’s too young to be fertile, I sure hope so.


Ohhhh lordy - I think my ram lamb is related to Uno    - he's been riding his sis since he was 2 weeks old. They're 5 weeks now. I better figure out a pen for him. Heck he can hang out with the wethers.


----------



## Baymule

SageHill said:


> Ohhhh lordy - I think my ram lamb is related to Uno    - he's been riding his sis since he was 2 weeks old. They're 5 weeks now. I better figure out a pen for him. Heck he can hang out with the wethers.


They ride each other at an very early age. I used to wean at 4 months, then found out that ram lambs can be fertile at 4 months. Not often, but they can. So I started weaning at 3 months and everything has been fine. Don’t wean your ram lamb until 3 months. It’s normal for them to hump each other. But Uno started consummating the humping. He’s not supposed to be fertile, but there’s always that high achiever.


----------



## SageHill

Baymule said:


> They ride each other at a very early age. I used to wean at 4 months, then found out that ram lambs can be fertile at 4 months. Not often, but they can. So I started weaning at 3 months and everything has been fine. Don’t wean your ram lamb until 3 months. It’s normal for them to hump each other. But Uno started consummating the humping. He’s not supposed to be fertile, but there’s always that high achiever.


Yeah I figured it was normal behavior, just joking around a bit 😊.


----------



## Baymule

I’ve been steadily working on the utility room shelves. It’s going slow because of painting the boards before using them, and very little space for that. Can only paint a few at a time. Use Kilz, let dry, use paint, let dry. Flip board over, repeat. But it is getting done. 

After painting wall with Kilz, I textured it, let dry and painted the wall the next day. 





I’ve worked every day, doing something, no matter how small, it’s all a series of steps. Too cold to paint outside, the paint won’t set. Throw in some rainy humid days and I’d just have a sticky mess. 

I now have the 2x4s stood up in the corners with braces for top and bottom shelves. I have the bottom shelf on now, the top shelf is laid in place, one board is screwed down. 

Last night I made Texas Cowboy Stew and cornbread. I invited Peggy and Bennet over for supper. Only problem was, the table was covered with Corning Ware, Pyrex mixing bowls, ramekins, other glass ware, the dehydrator, and the pressure canner, I call The Beast. No where to put them! So I loaded the dishwasher! Stuff is clean now, but still nowhere to put it. I put the dehydrator and The Beast on the shelf where they will go and marked the next shelf for height. At least I’m making progress. 





I’ll get shelves finished, move stuff around and make room for all the stuff in the dishwasher. And maybe the stuff I haven’t unpacked yet. 

Nice and clean, but it’s currently homeless. 





This week I went to therapy on Wednesday and Friday. Usually I rest between therapy days, but Thursday I worked on shelves, going in and out, up and down steps, rifling through wood pile for more boards, and I was tired Friday morning. Therapist said I only have 3 more sessions left. I protested, saying that I’m not where I need to be, I haven’t even started climbing ladders yet. At the mention of ladders, she cut her eyes sideways at me, and she doubled down on me. She set the drag on the machines higher and I struggled to complete my exercises. I almost cried Uncle! I asked for more time, we will talk with supervisor after Thanksgiving. 

Going to meet DD at my sister’s in Conroe today to get the 2 little girls. Somehow I’ll get shelves finished, pumpkin pies made, corn casserole made and all precooking done. Girls can help. LOL

Counting me, 10 people will be sleeping here. Not enough beds. So I got a couple of queen air mattresses. Didn’t open them, realized there wasn’t floor space for them.  Took them back, went to Academy and got 2 cots. That will work. 2 more people are coming for Thanksgiving day. Lots to do, what I don’t get done, won’t get done. Eh. 

I bought 3 new door handles at mobile home supply. 3 doors don’t have knobs. Doors jammed, pull knob to open, knob comes off, broken….. I ran into Harbor Freight, got a $7 tiny hand rasp, already shaved down one door, it works. Bring it on!


----------



## Baymule

Gripe session. My DD and DSIL will finally be leaving in hopefully a few minutes for the 4 hour drive to my sisters house. They actually were going to leave at 9 AM, but the battery was dead. If in fact, they leave soon, plus a potty stop along the way, they will arrive at my sisters house at 3:30—maybe. Nope. Just got a text, ETA is 4:00. When they have somewhere to go, they drag around and take their time. How they make it to work on time, I don’t know. 

It’s raining at my sister’s, will start here in an hour. By the time they get there, change car seats, visit a bit and I leave, it will still be raining and I’ll drive home mostly in the dark on narrow roads. Gripe. 

Me? I’d be up and at ‘em bright and early. I know they can’t help a dead battery, but every time, it’s always something. Sigh. 

I’m going outside to do evening feeding because I’ll be home late and it will be dark. And raining. I’ll leave a little early so I can fill up car and stop at grocery store for kid cereal, milk and eggs. Because once we load up, I’m not stopping.


----------



## Baymule

Thanksgiving is canceled. I have a runny nose and sore throat. Because of my sister’s health problems I stopped at a drug store and bought 2 Covid tests. I’m positive for Covid. Bummer. I called DD and my sister and came home.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh no!  So sorry to hear that...


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> Oh no!  So sorry to hear that...


Yeah it sucks.


----------



## murphysranch

After all the preparation, worry, air beds vs cots, and more.

Should we be worried that you just had a new knee put in? Should you check in with that Dr that you JUST did a meet & greet with?


----------



## Baymule

murphysranch said:


> After all the preparation, worry, air beds vs cots, and more.
> 
> Should we be worried that you just had a new knee put in? Should you check in with that Dr that you JUST did a meet & greet with?


I’m going to the er in the morning. And I call the surgeon Monday.


----------



## Ridgetop

That is so disappointing but don't worry too much about the positive test.  The new Covid strains are nowhere near as bad as the earliest ones.  Stay home and eat chicken soup.  Jewish penicillin!  Always works.  And you can finish your shelves between naps.  You have probably been doing too much.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I’m positive for Covid.


I'm really REALLY sorry to hear that! You already know not to ignore that beast. Do you have an O2 monitor?


----------



## Baymule

murphysranch said:


> After all the preparation, worry, air beds vs cots, and more.
> 
> Should we be worried that you just had a new knee put in? Should you check in with that Dr that you JUST did a meet & greet with?



ER doctor said no worries, the infection to worry about would be staph. Covid doesn’t target joint replacement. 

They gave me 2 Tylenol and sent me home.


----------



## murphysranch

Oh Thank you, Lord.


----------



## Ridgetop

Hope you feel better soon.  Sorry about missing you out on family Thanksgiving.  I know you were looking forward to entertaining in your new place.


----------



## Baymule

Yeah, I’m disappointed. This feels more like a cruddy cold than the dreaded Covid. Son said he’ll go get us some BBQ and tater salad. LOL


----------



## Ridgetop

At least you won't starve.  And what could be more Texas than BBQ for Thanksgiving!  LOL


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

I'm glad you got the mild one and I hope you feel better soon. Sorry your Thanksgiving had to be changed but next year you will be able to have it at the new place when you are all settled in.


----------



## Baymule

I went outside and did chores. Sheba and Sentry were barking crazy several times last night. When I let them out this morning, they ran to the side fence between their middle field and the back field. On full alert, they were fixated on something I couldn’t see or smell. Possibly coyotes or hogs were in the back field last night. Good dogs.


----------



## Mini Horses

Glad you're better....like "2 Tylenol & home"  😁 

Maybe a family get together at Christmas!!


----------



## SageHill

Baymule said:


> Thanksgiving is canceled. I have a runny nose and sore throat. Because of my sister’s health problems I stopped at a drug store and bought 2 Covid tests. I’m positive for Covid. Bummer. I called DD and my sister and came home.


Well crud. That's just dang frustrating after all the prep you've been doing. Glad it's a mild one.
I'm with @Ridgetop - chicken soup, add in tea and honey. 
Feel better soon - and DO take the time to take it at least a little bit easy.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Baymule said:


> Son said he’ll go get us some BBQ and tater salad. LOL


Now that is my kind of Thanksgiving!!  Sorry you will not be able entertain everyone.  Even though it is a lot of work, just having those people around is uplifting. Maybe Christmas??


----------



## Baymule

Christmas will be at my sister’s house.


----------



## Mini Horses

At least you can congregate with everyone....take a few dishes of food....then help clean up and go home!  May be perfect for this year. 😁


----------



## Baymule

Well, it looks like I’ll be having spring lambs. Lucy was wagging her tail at Ringo and the 2 old lovers were nuzzling each other through the cow panel. So I turned her in with Ringo. He’s having a party. He now has 4 ewes, 3 will be due in April and 1, a registered ewe will be due in January. Ringo and Lucy make some very pretty lambs. I just weaned Uno off her a week ago, but she is in pretty good shape and in heat. What the heck, why not. My breeding schedule is no schedule, so at this point, anything that produces lambs, I’m good with.


----------



## Ridgetop

As long as you can get them back on some sort of lambing everything is good.  Worry about a schedule later when life has settled down and you are completely moved in.  Since you keep all ewe lambs the time of year they are born will only matter with respect to Barber Pole worm activity.  

Turning ewes in with rams as soon as you pull the weaning lambs is a good thing.  You can easily get them into a 9 month lambing cycle,  More lambs = more sales = $$$, but you will find that the lambs hit the best sale times in spring only every 2 years or so doing it that way.  By dividing the flock (once it has increased) into different breeding groups, you can make sure that one group or another always is ready for sale at the prime time.  It means lambing more frequently, but you can do the math and determine if having lambs all year to sell at auction will average out as much $$$ or more that bringing a trailer load of lambs at the prime season.  Ratio of more lambs = fewer buyers = less $$ per head.  Since you have grass and don't have to buy much hay you may find that lambing every 9 months gives you more return.  Plus if they lamb anytime close to fall you can hold over the weaned lambs on grass for the premium $$.

I just subscribed to Livestock Weekly.  This newspaper gives weekly prices at the larger Texas cattle, sheep, and goat markets.  The prices are listed for the weight ranges.  Often the lower weights bring higher prices per lb. in lambs. Gives you an idea of what weights at what auctions will be more of a return.  If you are bringing just a couple of lambs, this may not be very useful, but once you have a truckload of lambs, it can help your bottom line.

I am still building my ewe flock so don't have a lot of ram/wether lambs to sell at a time.  But once I have a larger flock, I can add ewe lambs to the load at the best sale times for more $$.  It would be worth going to the sales 5-6 hours away with a trailer load.


----------



## Baymule

Absolutely! We will both be increasing our flocks. My poor ewes have been moved twice in 6 months and it’s been hard on them. I’m hoping for ewe lambs! 

Ringo is limping on his front right. I checked his foot, just a tiny bit of trimming needed, not enough to make him limp. I checked the gland between his toes, it was fine. So I worked up his leg and shoulder. Very sore. I massaged his leg and shoulder. It must’ve felt good because he stood transfixed and peed and peed and peed and peed. LOL no idea how he hurt his shoulder but he sure liked his massage. 

Conversation with my daughter this morning; 

DD-you know you got Covid on purpose, just so you didn’t have to take my kids and cook  Thanksgiving dinner! 

Me-Yes I totally did! I got a lot of strange looks when I was licking those cart handles at Walmart, but it is so worth it!!


----------



## Mini Horses

@Baymule  how you feeling?  Better, I hope.

Herd building here is still in it's infancy. (?)  But some kids in spring will help to pay bills and "see" some  results of cross breedings.  I have done this before but we know all animals differ, plus genetics impacts.  This helps see things to come from crosses of dairy/meat.  Yeah, I will keep some dairy😁  have even had thought of pulling all kids and "bottle" them.  Just a thought at this time....but, lotta milk!!

While I have registered and commercial stock, my goal right now is a commercial meat animal.  I'm looking for market kids to grow fast and fleshed.  I'll also be searching markets for best pricing income for my situation.   This is, after all, for $.  Oh, I love the animals but a majority of the kids will be sold!

It will be fun for all of us -- each expanding their farms.🤗


----------



## Baymule

I’m better, slept past 7 this morning! Has to be the nighttime Musinex. 

@Mini Horses it will be fun as we go along growing our flocks. You are on your way. Have you looked at Savanna goats? Those are blockier and meatier than Boers. If you got registered stock, you could sell registered breeding stock and have another avenue to sell.


----------



## Mini Horses

Savannah are actually similar to Boer, size and all.  An old style Boer is broader backed.  Just hard to find.   Most of my boer are registered.   Not a lot of buyers in MY area looking for papers.  I'm on outskirts of bedroom communities, that used to be farms.  Yeah, I can sell registered, full blood &/or percentage.  Those papers sometimes bring more, not like old days did! 

For breeders, a chunky bred doe brings the $. 😁.

Glad you slept well...no matter how.


----------



## SageHill

Baymule said:


> Me-Yes I totally did! I got a lot of strange looks when I was licking those cart handles at Walmart, but it is so worth it!!


Dang you @Baymule - you should've issued a spew alert on that one, now I'm wiping tea off my screen!!


----------



## Baymule

SageHill said:


> Dang you @Baymule - you should've issued a spew alert on that one, now I'm wiping tea off my screen!!


What can I say? Me and DD both have twisted humor.


----------



## Baymule

Ringo got another girlfriend today She is bred. That makes 4 due in April 2023. She will be due April 19, 2023


----------



## Baymule

Pouring rain, has rained all night. It’s supposed to clear out by 9 or 10. Sheep and dogs are huddled in their huts. I’ll wait on the rain to clear out, then I’ll go do morning chores.


----------



## Baymule

There was a brief break in the rain, so I suited up and went outside and did morning chores. Then here came a wave of hard rain, but at least sheep got something in their bellies. 

Back inside, covered by a plaid wool throw that my maternal grandfather carried in the trunk of his car for many years. He traveled a lot and said he might get stranded and having a blanket could be a good thing. To my knowledge, he was never stranded. He died some 47 years ago. My mother then carried the blanket in the trunk of her car, always prepared for the emergency that never showed up. 

Now the plaid wool throw is mine. I’ve braved the elements to care for animals and am back inside. I’m covered by the blanket, hot cup of coffee, my bootied feet are framing Carson, laying on a towel, licking the rain off his feet. 

A peaceful moment, under the canopy of love from my Mom and Grand Daddy Mac.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> My mother then carried the blanket in the trunk of her car, always prepared for the emergency that never showed up.


It is a good idea up here in cold snow country. And I bet a LOT of people stuck for hours on I95 in VA last winter would have appreciated a blanket or two.


----------



## Baymule

BTX 1901, or Number One as I affectionately call her, is getting a Baby Bump! Twins? Single? Ewe(s)? Ram(s)?  Ringo will finally be a Registered Daddy. 

August 2022. Stout, healthy, not bred. 





Yesterday. She is due January 22, 2023


----------



## Mike CHS

I kept Space Blanket in my vehicles for years and had the occasion to really be thankful that it was with me when I did get stranded.  I was stationed on USS Independence and our division was spending a couple of weeks at our schools at Memphis.  I headed out on Friday to visit my sisters in St. Louis and left to go back about noon since it is only a couple of hours back to the school.  About halfway back, I-55 went from being perfectly clear to a ledge several inches deep in snow and the sky went from clear to a blizzard.  Traffic immediately slowed down to a crawl if moving at all.  Several hundred travelers sat there for almost three hours when National Guard trucks started showing up along with heavy equipment.  We found out the whole area had been shut down and they started a whole group of us to a church where we spent the night in the basement.


----------



## farmerjan

I also keep a blanket of some sort in most every vehicle... along with a few extra shirts/sweatshirts... have had several occasions getting caught in the rain that I have had to change into a dry shirt...a couple of times testing in a barn that got colder than expected and was thankful for an extra sweatshirt to put on.  PITA though when you have to go searching through vehicles when you can't find a work sweatshirt... they are all in one car or truck.... and then when it comes time to do wash... but it could be worse.


----------



## Baymule

Another ewe threw herself at Ringo today. This is 5 in 22 days. He can rest now, that’s all. The young ewes, Ringo’s daughters, are for Cooper.


----------



## SageHill

Baymule said:


> Another ewe threw herself at Ringo today. This is 5 in 22 days. He can rest now, that’s all. The young ewes, Ringo’s daughters, are for Cooper.


Poor poor Ringo!! Ah the life of a rock star.


----------



## Baymule

Uno has doubled in size and is making a handsome young ram.


----------



## Baymule

Remember the huge dead oak in the front pasture? It’s getting cut up for firewood today. Yay! It will be out of my way. They will be back tomorrow with a trailer and load it up.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Thats a lot of firewood!


----------



## Mini Horses

My first thought -- LOOK at the grass!!  I know your loving that.  Plus, nice to have tree out of way.  Of course, my goats would be all over it!!   A playground. 😁

Well the dairy girls.  The meaties aren't quit as inclined as adults.  Definitely personality differences.


----------



## SageHill

Dang - my ram lamb looks a like your Uno -- I'll have to try and get a good pic for you.


----------



## Baymule

This is in the front field, the fence is all overgrown and needs lots of work. I’m glad to get this tree gone. They are going to sell the firewood. Wonderful! I have piles they can go through and get all they want. 

Today was so beautiful, I stayed outside all day. I petted dogs and sheep, walked fencelines, looked at what I have to do. 

This is a small part of the front fence row. 






This is yaupon, it’s pretty in the fall. The green leaves flare and burn. The leaves have caffeine in them and make a nice tea. Sheep love to eat yaupon.


----------



## Mini Horses

Wow!!!! How far does your property go beyond that "fence line"???  That's a monster.  A job for the friend with their timber clearing equipment.  The red berries are pretty 🤣


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> Wow!!!! How far does your property go beyond that "fence line"???  That's a monster.  A job for the friend with their timber clearing equipment.  The red berries are pretty 🤣


It would take a bull dozer, there’s a barbed wire fence in there. Bulldozer $$$$$$$$ A forestry mulcher would get into trouble real quick when it hit that wire.


----------



## Mike CHS

We had a couple of thousand feet like yours and our friend that we buy hay from does dozer work.  He charges $175 an hour and only took a little over two hours to knock it out.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> We had a couple of thousand feet like yours and our friend that we buy hay from does dozer work.  He charges $175 an hour and only took a little over two hours to knock it out.


Nice to have a friend like that!


----------



## canesisters

I have used one of these for years to clean up overgrown fence lines.  It doesn't do anything for grass, but will tear through briers, blackberry canes, climbing vines, grape vines and any branches smaller than my thumb.
The head tilts so I can make it nearly 90* and reach under the bottom strand of fence.  Then make it point down to reach behind the fence and cut back anything 'reaching' in.




Worked GREAT for years - but I abused it HARD and this past month while I was clearing a lane for Eva to bypass the mud bog at the back of the barn, the pivoting head joint finally gave and now the head (which still runs) swings back and forth 180* - EEK!


----------



## SageHill

canesisters said:


> I have used one of these for years to clean up overgrown fence lines.  It doesn't do anything for grass, but will tear through briers, blackberry canes, climbing vines, grape vines and any branches smaller than my thumb.
> The head tilts so I can make it nearly 90* and reach under the bottom strand of fence.  Then make it point down to reach behind the fence and cut back anything 'reaching' in.
> View attachment 94686
> 
> Worked GREAT for years - but I abused it HARD and this past month while I was clearing a lane for Eva to bypass the mud bog at the back of the barn, the pivoting head joint finally gave and now the head (which still runs) swings back and forth 180* - EEK!


That looks and sounds SWEET!!!


----------



## Baymule

That looks like a real work horse!


----------



## Ridgetop

Baymule said:


> He traveled a lot and said he might get stranded and having a blanket could be a good thing. To my knowledge, he was never stranded. He died some 47 years ago. My mother then carried the blanket in the trunk of her car, always prepared for the emergency that never showed up.


If you have the emergency supplies you rarely have to use them.  If you don't, you'll wish you did!  LOL  i always load emergency supplies, sleeping bags, food, thermoses, etc. for long trips.  Never have had to use them.  DH laughs at me and makes comments but it's my emergency insurance!   I tell him when he is freezing in the stalled car in a blizzard I won't share the sleeping bag, but I will - since his body heat will keep me alive.


----------



## Baymule

Ridgetop said:


> If you have the emergency supplies you rarely have to use them.  If you don't, you'll wish you did!  LOL  i always load emergency supplies, sleeping bags, food, thermoses, etc. for long trips.  Never have had to use them.  DH laughs at me and makes comments but it's my emergency insurance!   I tell him when he is freezing in the stalled car in a blizzard I won't share the sleeping bag, but I will - since his body heat will keep me alive.


I have seen with my own eyes, the packing you do. Organized doesn’t even begin to describe it.


----------



## Baymule

Carson is a big goofy dog who likes ALL the attention. I was sitting on the porch and Cooper came over for some attention. 

Carson; Mom! Why are you petting that ram and not MEEE?






Hey! Remember me? Carson? 





I’ll just lay my head in your lap and look pitiful.


----------



## Baymule

Sentry; Mom! Don’t you worry about the sheep! 





I’m on duty and I’ll bark ALL night! 





Sheba; Yawn…..wake me up if anything happens.


----------



## SageHill

Sentry is sooo handsome!!


----------



## Baymule

SageHill said:


> Sentry is sooo handsome!!


Thank you!


----------



## Baymule

I had no Thanksgiving. No family, no friends, no food, no deserts, no nothing. It sucked. My only company was Cousin Covid and Queen Quarantine and I didn’t like either one of them worth a durn. 

I came home after therapy and made pumpkin pie. Used store bought pie crust and one wouldn’t hold all the pie goop so I poured it in the other pie crust. Happy happily happy. At the 15 minute mark where I’m supposed to turn the heat down, I got myself a sneaking hunch that maybe, kinda sorta, I might’ve not put the sugar in it. Got a spoon and dug some out….. interesting. No sugar. Not that good, but not completely terrible either. I loaded the top of both pies with sugar, smeared it all around and finished baking the pies. 

Melted sugar on top sure helped it a whole lot. A pile of Redi-Whip helped it a whole lot better. I ate half of the half way not full pie. I don’t want any any more right now. Maybe never. Dunno.


----------



## SageHill

Baymule said:


> I had no Thanksgiving. No family, no friends, no food, no deserts, no nothing. It sucked. My only company was Cousin Covid and Queen Quarantine and I didn’t like either one of them worth a durn.
> 
> I came home after therapy and made pumpkin pie. Used store bought pie crust and one wouldn’t hold all the pie goop so I poured it in the other pie crust. Happy happily happy. At the 15 minute mark where I’m supposed to turn the heat down, I got myself a sneaking hunch that maybe, kinda sorta, I might’ve not put the sugar in it. Got a spoon and dug some out….. interesting. No sugar. Not that good, but not completely terrible either. I loaded the top of both pies with sugar, smeared it all around and finished baking the pies.
> 
> Melted sugar on top sure helped it a whole lot. A pile of Redi-Whip helped it a whole lot better. I ate half of the half way not full pie. I don’t want any any more right now. Maybe never. Dunno.
> 
> View attachment 94742


HA - sounds like something I've done - left out a key ingredient. Good work on the save though. And the Redi Whip -- OHHHH YESSSS!!


----------



## Thefarmofdreams

I'm sorry your Thanksgiving is COVID filled that's awful 😥

I hope you feel better soon! And oh my gosh those pups are adorable!! 😍


----------



## Baymule

Thefarmofdreams said:


> I'm sorry your Thanksgiving is COVID filled that's awful 😥
> 
> I hope you feel better soon! And oh my gosh those pups are adorable!! 😍


Covid only lasted a few days. It was like a head cold, not bad at all. But it was enough for me to cancel all Thanksgiving plans. I’m fine, I felt fine on Thanksgiving but the test showed I still tested positive.


----------



## Show Sebright

Baymule said:


> Covid only lasted a few days. It was like a head cold, not bad at all. But it was enough for me to cancel all Thanksgiving plans. I’m fine, I felt fine on Thanksgiving but the test showed I still tested positive.


Yeh Covid gives me a cold too. To be honest whenever ima sick now I just assume it’s Covid. I think is is so cool when I lost my tast and smell. Definitely a once in a life time experience. 
Everyone here is getting sinus infections because one day it is 80 and the next it 73. ( that is cold for us)


----------



## BrahmerQueen

Baymule said:


> Uno has doubled in size and is making a handsome young ram.
> 
> View attachment 94604


He's thick!


----------



## BrahmerQueen

SageHill said:


> HA - sounds like something I've done - left out a key ingredient. Good work on the save though. And the Redi Whip -- OHHHH YESSSS!!


I have one warning just never mix sour cream with ready whip I thought I could make it better that way and it was probably one of the worst things ive tasted!


----------



## Baymule

I was working hard on building the shelves in the small utility room before Thanksgiving. Then when I had to cancel everything I lost my mojo. I didn’t HAVE to get it done, so I quit. 

I’m BACK! 

I have cut and painted shelf boards with Kilz this morning for the utility room. I cut the already painted 2x4’s for a closet, to anchor the clothes pole brackets on. I screwed them in place and screwed down the brackets. Those brackets will take a 1x12 shelf on them and there is room to put another shelf between it and the ceiling if needed. The clothes pole sticks out in the doorway. There are holes in the bracket hook, so I can put in a set screw to keep the pole from sliding out of place.


----------



## SageHill

Show Sebright said:


> Everyone here is getting sinus infections because one day it is 80 and the next it 73. ( that is cold for us)


I get that!! I'm on the other side of the country -- almost the same. Though our lows will be mid-high 30s with highs in the low 50s when it's really cold. And its' ..... dry.


----------



## Show Sebright

SageHill said:


> I get that!! I'm on the other side of the country -- almost the same. Though our lows will be mid-high 30s with highs in the low 50s when it's really cold. And its' ..... dry.


Yeh it’s wet here. It’s always feels warmer because humidity stays around 70-100.


----------



## Baymule

My step counter on my cell phone has started telling me how many calories I burn daily. 

“Active energy includes walking slowly, pushing my wheelchair, and household chores , as well as dancing and biking. 

PUSHING MY WHEELCHAIR??

WALKING SLOWLY?? 

DANCING? BIKING? 

I guess I get out of my wheelchair to go dancing and biking.


----------



## SageHill

Show Sebright said:


> Yeh it’s wet here. It’s always feels warmer because humidity stays around 70-100.


Ohh gawd. I couldn't take that humidity.  YOWZA


----------



## Margali




----------



## Baymule

Well, there’s something for me to look forward to! LOL


----------



## Thefarmofdreams

Baymule said:


> Covid only lasted a few days. It was like a head cold, not bad at all. But it was enough for me to cancel all Thanksgiving plans. I’m fine, I felt fine on Thanksgiving but the test showed I still tested positive.


I'm glad it was mild! We've had it through our place 3 times now.  Despite trying our darndest to stay safe, hubby keeps getting exposed at work.  The first 2 were BRUTAL but the 3rd was just a nasty cold for a weekend.

Your closet is looking awesome! Yay for refound energy.  I feel you on losing steam on things sometimes (not me glaring at that stupid water tank....   )


----------



## Hideaway Pines

I am so sorry you spent the holiday alone, that is never fun. But thankful it was a mild case and you are feeling better. You always amaze me what how you push through so many obstacles, tough lady you are!! Praying you are back to 100% soon. 

We decided to bred our two Lamancha's - found a wonderful Dwarf Nigerian Buck that we brought home to the girls, they were both thrilled with the new addition. A few days after we got him Stormy went into heat, they were fun to watch and Stormy now grooms him and wants to be his shadow. So far Daisy Mae has not gone into heat, but we are expecting babies late April 28th or there abouts, my first time praying it all goes well. Funny thing though, we named him Ringo - I totally forgot you had a buck named Ringo - hope he lives up to your guys standards.


----------



## Baymule

Hideaway Pines said:


> I am so sorry you spent the holiday alone, that is never fun. But thankful it was a mild case and you are feeling better. You always amaze me what how you push through so many obstacles, tough lady you are!! Praying you are back to 100% soon.
> 
> We decided to bred our two Lamancha's - found a wonderful Dwarf Nigerian Buck that we brought home to the girls, they were both thrilled with the new addition. A few days after we got him Stormy went into heat, they were fun to watch and Stormy now grooms him and wants to be his shadow. So far Daisy Mae has not gone into heat, but we are expecting babies late April 28th or there abouts, my first time praying it all goes well. Funny thing though, we named him Ringo - I totally forgot you had a buck named Ringo - hope he lives up to your guys standards.


Thank you, I’m back! I even was up and down a ladder Saturday, first time since knee surgery. 
Congratulations on the new buck, I’ll tell my Ringo that has a namesake and he’d better be a good role model! LOL And y’all will have babies! That’s so exciting! We expect pictures! Lots of pictures!


----------



## Baymule

Guys came back yesterday and got first load of wood. They loaded up a cord, figure there’s another maybe 2 cords on the ground. Face cord or full cord? I don’t know, but that was one ancient monster tree. 

One cut rounds off the butt end to make end tables with. Turns out he and his wife make all kinds of custom stuff. 

I’ve made them a deal to clean a short span of fence row, maybe 300’ in exchange for 20 pine trees that have to come down. The craft guy is keeping all the rusty barn wire to make stuff with. They killed a copperhead while chainsawing through the brush. He was happy to have it, he makes beautiful things out of the snakeskins too. 

He offered me a drill stem pipe gate entry for $400, installed. I’m thinking I’ll take that deal. I have a few stalks of drill stem myself plus some 3 1/2” or maybe 4” heavy wall pipe too. He offered to weld up some corner braces for me. Set ‘em deep, concrete them in and they will last longer than I do. 

They are going to pile everything up so I can burn it. I get that monster downed dead tree gone, the pines in the fence row cut and gone, the fence row all cleaned up ready for new fence, all the rotten posts and old wire gone and it ain’t costing me a thing. They get to sell the firewood, get oak rounds for tables, old barbed wire for crafts, some pine timber to sell, and even a copperhead. We are all happy!


----------



## Baymule

This is the fence row they are cleaning in exchange for the pine trees and I’m tossing in the rusty barb wire and a bonus copperhead.


----------



## Mini Horses

That's a great deal IMO...you don't want the wood, wire or copperhead!  They do.  The free labor is awesome, especially for that job!!!  That's a great deal you've got going.


----------



## farmerjan

That is a super great deal.  Better than getting it bulldozed out because the wood will all go to good use except the trashy scrub stuff.  I am so thrilled for you.  That is a WIN - WIN for everyone.


----------



## SageHill

Yes, yes and YES -- esp one less 🐍 !!! In my book that's the best score. OK the work and the soon to be beautifully cleaned fence row is major too 👍


----------



## canesisters

Feels SOO good to get a big project completed!
Congratulations


----------



## Baymule

BAYMULE’S TEXAS SNOWMAN


----------



## Baymule

I finally finished my small utility room shelves. I put lots of stuff on the shelves and still have room. I’ll put up a curtain to help keep dust off but for right now, I just want to admire! 






Now the pantry, with the ridiculous 10” openings, is empty. I can unpack more stuff, small stuff that will fit. I feel so accomplished!


----------



## Finnie

This whole cabinet has me puzzled! 🤪

You are right. Those openings are ridiculously small. The thought of putting even small things in and out of there makes me picture getting the back of my hand all scraped up! And with how deep those shelves are, if you put any stuff all the way to the back, you are going to have to do a lot of pulling things out to get access to the stuff back there.

Is there any way you could remove that whole brown cupboard façade and replace it with something that has better doors? Lol, or even a curtain! 😂


----------



## canesisters

I was just thinking the same thing!
Is the middle structural?
If you could remove that & just have the shelves it would be a great space. Perfect for a couple of lazy-susans & maybe fir vertical storage of baking sheets & such.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I finally finished my small utility room shelves.


Looks great 
but (and you are going to hate me for this) My bet is the shelves will sag in the middle over time given the sort of things you are putting on them. Maybe some midline angle braces??


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Looks great
> but (and you are going to hate me for this) My bet is the shelves will sag in the middle over time given the sort of things you are putting on them. Maybe some midline angle braces??


No I don’t hate you for that, already thought about it. I know it’s a song span, but with stuff all over table and kitchen counters, I had to get it done before granddaughters get here Saturday.
What kind of mid line angle braces? You may have a better idea than me.


----------



## Bruce

Something like the ones with this general shape




 found on this page


----------



## Finnie

Bruce said:


> Looks great
> but (and you are going to hate me for this) My bet is the shelves will sag in the middle over time given the sort of things you are putting on them. Maybe some midline angle braces??


Good eye, Bruce! 

@Baymule , I made a long, low shelf in my pantry once. I screwed a length of 1x2 onto the back wall to stop it sagging.

I just took some quick pictures of it. Please forgive the dust and cobwebs. I usually just poke the end of the vacuum under there without looking to see if I actually suck anything up!   

You might be able to get by with one or two pieces of 2x4 screwed to wherever your studs are.


----------



## Baymule

I like the bracket @Bruce.  Since the shelves are 29” deep, I don’t think that would work. With it being a mobile home, probably not a stud in the middle of that wall anyway. 

I was thinking ripping a 2x4 in half, and screwing it under the shelf. Probably a ripped half 2x4 support front and back. Or maybe with a spline like that, the bracket would work. 

@Finnie your shelf looks nice. I don’t see any dust! If the shelves were a single board, that would work splendidly for me.


----------



## Blue Sky

Finnie said:


> View attachment 95028
> 
> 
> This whole cabinet has me puzzled! 🤪
> 
> You are right. Those openings are ridiculously small. The thought of putting even small things in and out of there makes me picture getting the back of my hand all scraped up! And with how deep those shelves are, if you put any stuff all the way to the back, you are going to have to do a lot of pulling things out to get access to the stuff back there.
> 
> Is there any way you could remove that whole brown cupboard façade and replace it with something that has better doors? Lol, or even a curtain! 😂


A couple of well placed Lazy Susans might help. Got one in my fridge because food is often just an excuse for Condiments. ( why stop at 3 kinds of mustard?)


----------



## SageHill

LOVE IT!!!! Oh yeah - feels sooo good to have a place to put things.
I'll second the lazy susan idea. Check Amazon for some. I've got this one it's flat on one side and also has a center part that spins.


----------



## Finnie

SageHill said:


> LOVE IT!!!! Oh yeah - feels sooo good to have a place to put things.
> I'll second the lazy susan idea. Check Amazon for some. I've got this one it's flat on one side and also has a center part that spins.
> View attachment 95031


Oooo- I like the flat sided lazy Susan!

@Blue Sky i just counted 6 kinds of mustard plus 1 honey-mustard salad dressing! 😂


----------



## Baymule

I’m all over the spin racks. I’ve got 2 double tiered ones for spices and a double tiered long U shape one. They are great for all those small bottles. 















These are in my big walnut cabinet. The cabinet was my paternal grandmother’s wardrobe many years ago. It was set out on the porch in the weather. My parents were visiting and asked could they have it. They had it refinished and shelves put in it. It now resides in my kitchen/dining area. 

Notice the box on the left, it’s Premiere1 electronetting…….. and the tub on the right is sheep supplies. I tell y’all what—I sure know how to decorate a kitchen/dining area!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I like the bracket @Bruce.  Since the shelves are 29” deep, I don’t think that would work. With it being a mobile home, probably not a stud in the middle of that wall anyway.
> 
> I was thinking ripping a 2x4 in half, and screwing it under the shelf. Probably a ripped half 2x4 support front and back. Or maybe with a spline like that, the bracket would work.
> 
> @Finnie your shelf looks nice. I don’t see any dust! If the shelves were a single board, that would work splendidly for me.


I didn't realize they were that deep, should have been able to tell by the things you have on them. Oh, and studs, who needs those?  

I think the support strips would help but you've got some really heavy stuff on there. My next idea, which you will like even less because it breaks up the space and makes it less useful:
Vertical 3/4" boards midline on the shelves carrying the weight down to the floor. That will support the weight but break the space in half so the bigger/wider stuff can't go past midline.

Perhaps a compromise on that would be to notch the shelves midline front and back for a 2" wide vertical support with 3/4x1" strips running under the shelves between the 2 uprights. You might need to move some things to get to those that span the midline but maybe not too bad if what you put there are the lesser used items.

Or ... clunky as heck, replace the reasonable looking 3/4" shelves with 2x lumber.


----------



## Baymule

@Bruce I like the support board from top to floor. Kinda late to put that in the back, so would have to be a series of cut boards between the shelves. 

I can always put big items on the ends. 

I can put a front to back middle support board with a front top to floor support board. Then cut to fit pieces for back support. 

There was a shelf there. It had ripped 2x4s on the 4 corners, with ripped 2x4s supports between them. 1x16 for shelves, the glued together strips, manufactured type boards. So I reused those, bought 1x12s and filled in with 1x6s and 1x8s I already had. I would have made them deeper but had the furnace on the right side. Kind of a use what I have project. 

I figured up shelf towers for the other 2 bedroom closets, plus the shelf board to go on top of the pole brackets, as well as the 1x12s for the utility room project and spent almost $400 on just 1x12s. Ouch.


----------



## SageHill

Is there anyway you can put in or fashion pull out shelves for that funky cabinet? Check on Amazon - there's tons of different styles ranging from affordable to crazy.


----------



## Baymule

I had pull out wire shelves I got at Lowe’s in our double wide in Lindale. They were so nice.


----------



## BrahmerQueen

Baymule said:


> BAYMULE’S TEXAS SNOWMAN
> 
> View attachment 94988


Omg🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Baymule

BrahmerQueen said:


> Omg🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


You can build one in Florida!! Amaze your friends and family!!


----------



## Baymule

A friend has brought me some super duty heavy pallets from where he works. I used 4 to make a better shelter for Cooper and Dessa. They are so heavy that I cannot pick them up. I have to kinda roll them like a square wheel. LOL With the Siberian cold front on the way, I needed to get them something better. I fed them in it yesterday. 





The I made improvements with the cow panel hoop shelter in the ewes night pen. I used 2 smaller pallets I already had. I put them up on the north end to block the wind. The end I’d 8’ wide, pallets left a gap in the middle. I screwed corrugated tin over that. Opening is 8’, tin only 7’. Oh well. Something beats nothing. 





Inside view. I’ll deep bed it with hay and the girls can snuggle in it. 





They also have 2 Quonset huts for shelter. My friend brought me 4 more of those heavy pallets. I’m going to try to T-post them along the sides to further block the wind. I put up the 2 cow panels with tarp over them for shade from the scorching sun with open ends for a breeze. Now I got to block the wind so they have somewhere warm. A barn is in the future, but it’s going to take some time to get there.


----------



## Baymule

I finished improvements to the hoop shelter. I walked 4 big pallets to the sheep lot and put 2 on each side, to help block the wind and cold. It looks quite cozy now! 









I rained ALL day yesterday. With the new and improved hoop shelter and the 2 Quonset huts, there was plenty of room.


----------



## SageHill

Baymule said:


> I finished improvements to the hoop shelter. I walked 4 big pallets to the sheep lot and put 2 on each side, to help block the wind and cold. It looks quite cozy now!


Excellent!!!


----------



## Baymule

My neighbor asked about the grass in my back field. I told him it was ok to open it to his cattle. I was feeding the sheep and the cattle came up to see if I had something for them. Sheba didn’t like them being so close to her sheep and was having a stare down contest.


----------



## Baymule

Yesterday I saw cows in my front field. The fence is taken down by the house, I called Peggy. The cows came down the driveway fence to my yard fence. I ran out with a broom and shooed them back up to the front fence. Bennett came on his 4 wheeler and with his dog. He got all but 4 back in his lot. They had broken off a fence post and the fence fell over. 4 cows got in the woods by the house, which drove the dogs nuts. They were barking crazy, still barking when I went to sleep at 10:30, lulled off to sleep, knowing my sheep were safe from marauding cow monsters.


----------



## Baymule

I’m tired. It’s cold outside. I’ve got water turned off, I don’t know the procedure for 14F freeze for this place and didn’t want to have a pipe bust. The added on utility room is not well insulated, that is where the water heater, washing machine and a sink are. Just don’t need problems. Have 3 granddaughters, I explained about pouring water from the bucket, in the toilet to flush it. I put a pitcher of water and a bowl in the bathroom for washing hands. It’s not in their wheelhouse. 

Animals are sheltered the best I can do. Sheep still bed down in the open and had frost on their backs this morning.


----------



## Baymule

It’s 13F outside. Just breaking daylight, not looking forward to dealing with the iced up water buckets, but it’s only for a couple of days so not complaining. When I do build a barn, I think I’ll get some of those trough heaters. After a few more birthdays, I won’t be real happy about boiling water and carrying it to thaw out animal’s water. Today’s high is 29F, again not complaining because most people on here have it much worse than I do.


----------



## Baymule

Son called yesterday, he forgot to put anti-gel in his fuel tank. He is working west of Enid, Oklahoma and it was and is, COLD. He was headed to a Ford  dealership at 19 MPH because his diesel fuel gelled. A cop pulled him over for going so slow on a 80 MPH highway. After explaining the situation, the cop got behind him with lights flashing, until he turned off the highway. 

That lack of a $12 bottle of anti-gel cost him $200. While he was at it, he had new batteries put in, so more $$$&

Son told me to put anti/gel in my truck and his ‘89 Ford truck here at my place. Had to go to a couple of places to find any, but got it taken care of.


----------



## canesisters

Glad it was taken care of but sad that it got so expensive.
Reminds me of a $250 pizza from a few years back...
Picked up a pizza - overdrew the account (yes.. it was that bad for a while there) - overdraft fee tacked on - scheduled payment car payment rejected later that day - another overdraft fee & fee from the car loan... etc


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Anti gel?  Oh dang!  I've never even heard of it - does that mean I shoulda put some in my tractor?


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> Anti gel?  Oh dang!  I've never even heard of it - does that mean I shoulda put some in my tractor?


It will warm back up before you need to use the tractor. You already did all your prep chores.


----------



## Baymule

I busted 2” of ice in Reina’s trough. After I fed sheep, it was already frozen back over. Boiling water for sheep buckets now.


----------



## Baymule

When I build a barn, electricity will be run to it for water heaters. The way power goes off around here, maybe a wood burning fire pit and a cauldron too! I need a witch hat…..


----------



## canesisters

I saw a guy heating his pool with a pump & an old car radiator over a fire.... 
hose to pump to filter to radiator to hose to pool


----------



## Baymule

The ice in sheep water buckets is 4” thick. I’ve busted it with a shovel and poured boiling water in them twice, busted ice midday. I’m not prepared for weather like this. I may not be prepared by next year either. Fencing the front pasture is top priority. That entails a list of projects in and of themselves before I can even drive a T-post. Only after I get fence up can I think about building a small barn with lean-to’s. Time, help and money will be all 3 major factors. 

Reina’s water trough ice, 2” thick, wasn’t as thick as the sheep bucket ice. Big trough of water versus small easy to freeze bucket. 






My son got me a Christmas present! Right now, that’s the best present ever! If power goes out like it did here in Snowmeggdon February 2021, I can be warm! It’s toasty warm in here now!


----------



## farmerjan

YAY !!!!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Love that heater!  Is it propane?

Yeah that ice is bad.  Tomorrow who knows what here.😟 So windy it's blowing waves in them, so may not be as bad as calm cold.  But it's loud and howling out there!!!


----------



## Youngfarmer2019

I know just how bad that ice gets, but we are in nc, facing lower temps then we’ve ever faced in all the years we’ve been on the farm, down to 2 degrees right now, seeing how the goats do with the sitters. We’re out of town and still in a colder part of nc where it’s actually -5 degrees. NEVER faced temps this low🥶. I can only hope back at home the goaties, birds and rabbits are doing ok…


----------



## Baymule

Mini Horses said:


> Love that heater!  Is it propane?
> 
> Yeah that ice is bad.  Tomorrow who knows what here.😟 So windy it's blowing waves in them, so may not be as bad as calm cold.  But it's loud and howling out there!!!


Yes it is propane. It’s a little big for that space, but I’ll live with it. Had to get on like granddaughters for running and playing next to it. Told them if they knocked it over and burned the hose down, I’d beat their little hiney’s. They giggled. They decided they liked the heat from the heater. Then they played in the box and tore it up. Always the box, it’s the best toy.


----------



## Baymule

Youngfarmer2019 said:


> I know just how bad that ice gets, but we are in nc, facing lower temps then we’ve ever faced in all the years we’ve been on the farm, down to 2 degrees right now, seeing how the goats do with the sitters. We’re out of town and still in a colder part of nc where it’s actually -5 degrees. NEVER faced temps this low🥶. I can only hope back at home the goaties, birds and rabbits are doing ok…


I’m February 2021, in Lindale, Texas, we got to -6F on our farm. Had sheep, dogs, chickens and horses. I deep bedded the sheep and dogs, they snuggled in and were fine. Also had 15 brand new baby lambs, didn’t lose a one. Horses ran and cavorted in the snow, then huddled in the barn out of the wind. Chickens were fine too. I hauled boiling water to animals to melt ice and give them a drink. We had 3 ice storms 2 snow storms, plus random snows, 10” of snow total. 

I tell you this, to maybe rest your fears a little. Your animals are tougher than you think.  Hope and pray they are all safe and being well cared for in this cold.


----------



## Baymule

Son and I turned on water yesterday, cold water ran fine, hot water frozen up somewhere. Turned it back off. No baths for little girls, no showers for 15 year old, son or me. There will be a dash for the bathroom at my sister’s house this afternoon. 

I hope I don’t come home to a busted pipe that has to be fixed. But if I do, then I’ll get it fixed. 

That add on utility room situation must get fixed, if I have to remove the outside metal R panels and insulate walls. Floor is cold, dunno what I can do about that. Crawling around under the room, hanging insulation doesn’t sound appealing to me. I’ll pay somebody to do that. That would just creep me out-and not much does-but but crawling under the house with barely breathing room, yeah, that gets me.


----------



## Baymule

Just came in from feeding horse and sheep. It’s 19F, only 8 degrees warmer than yesterday, but what a difference! Now I can better understand my northern friends when they say 10 degrees feels like a heat wave after 10 below zero! LOL

Boiling water to go melt ice.


----------



## Simpleterrier

-5 out yesterday with 40mph winds. The animals don't mind it is around 0 today and windy. My old Airedale would sleep out side under a pine tree in weather like this. It's so windy that the whole inside of my barn has an inch of snow in it. Got woodburner going it's about 78 inside.

Just a warning watch that heater it can put off carbon monoxide and u won't wake up


----------



## Mini Horses

Carbon .monoxide detector!!!  I have one to keep safe when I burn mine.


----------



## SageHill

I'm sure ya'll have tried it - but I remember somewhere about floating things in water troughs to prevent them from icing over - like a basket ball, or there was something about milk jugs filled with salt water that still float.
Granted I've never tried it - or can I we don't get that cold here. - but just putting that idea out there.
Stay warm!! 
Fingers crossed for no burst pipes (grew up with dripping faucets and a couple burst pipes).


----------



## Baymule

Went to my sister’s house 11/2hours away on Christmas Eve. Granddaughters made a beeline for showers. I had to wait for hot water to catch up. 

Had a great Christmas Eve and Christmas Day. I stayed another night and came home early day after Christmas. I waited until mid day and turned water back on. No busted pipes! 

Kitchen was/is a mess. Did a load in the dishwasher. Been stripping beds and washing sheets that may or may not get put back on beds. 

Oldest granddaughter was sick with body aches, sinus congestion and drainage, sore throat and general crud. Now I’ve got it. Thinking I’ll just hibernate for the week. 

It’s warming up, I’m glad. I don’t like those kind of low temperatures and not set up for that. Have work to do. Right now I feel like a truck hit me and backed up to see what it hit.


----------



## farmerjan

Sorry for the "catching the crud".... the kids seem to carry everything and share it with everyone.  And at that teenage "age" they won't slow down or .  admit they are starting to feel bad until they are just SICK.... can't miss anything going on. ......

Glad that your water is okay.  Waiting on it to warm up a bit more before I try mine.  At least it is 40 out there and SUNNY.... 

Most of the ice is off the trees and will melt on the ground here today in the sun.  

Just take it a  little easy today and take plenty of C,  Echinacea, and Goldenseal.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Baymule said:


> The way power goes off around here, maybe a wood burning fire pit and a cauldron too! I need a witch hat…..


You already have the magic broom that keeps the Cow Monsters away!


----------



## Baymule

HomeOnTheRange said:


> You already have the magic broom that keeps the Cow Monsters away!


I’m armed and dangerous!


----------



## SageHill

Hope you ditch the crud quickly. My DDIL swears by slippery elm tea for the sore throat. I haven't needed to try it yet - but she did give me some for Christmas.


----------



## Ridgetop

Baymule said:


> My step counter on my cell phone has started telling me how many calories I burn daily.
> 
> “Active energy includes walking slowly, pushing my wheelchair, and household chores , as well as dancing and biking.
> 
> PUSHING MY WHEELCHAIR??
> 
> WALKING SLOWLY??
> 
> DANCING? BIKING?
> 
> I guess I get out of my wheelchair to go dancing and biking.


When we were square dancing some year ago (pre hearing, knee, and ankle problems) there a was a older man who came ion oxygen and with a whee chair.  He would unplug to join a set, then barely make it back to his oxygen and collapse into his wheelchair!  He could only get in about 2-3 dances a night, but he was not going to give up dancing! Some of our other friends, DH, and I compared notes one night and found out that we all cavorted around the dance floor all evening, got in our cars (most parked in the handicapped slots LOL, drove home and had to use canes to get into our houses!  Apparently even people in their primes stiffened up on the drive home from the dances!


----------



## Ridgetop

SageHill said:


> I'm sure ya'll have tried it - but I remember somewhere about floating things in water troughs to prevent them from icing over - like a basket ball, or there was something about milk jugs filled with salt water that still float.


I read about that trick for use in swimming pools on the east coast and northern states.  You use several large beach balls. The idea is that the water freezes around the air filled balls and they flex as the ice expands.  It keeps the ice from freezing and expanding to crack the gunnite/concrete pool walls.  Not sure if that would keep the buckets from freezing.  You could try it in large water troughs.  I would replace the individual 5 gallon water buckets with a large 80-gallon trough and break out the ice.  Use a deep trough and build a platform around one side so the sheep can reach inside to drink.  A shallow trough will freeze.  Trough heaters will probably be better although I am always afraid they will electrocute the animals as they drink.  Probably because my goats used to play with and dismantle the auto waterer floats.  I tried building cages around them but the goats figured out how to destroy those too.  After finding water running merrily down the hill several ties, we finally stopped using them.  Here in California we don't have the freezing problem.  It will be a large learning curve in NE Texas.


----------



## farmerjan

We use salt water in gallon jugs... mix it about 1 cup salt to 3 cups water... so about 3 cups to a little over a 1/2 gallon....   fill it 1/2 full or so... and use several in a trough so they have to push at them and the jugs bob around some... It will not stop all freezing, but the water in the jugs will not freeze until it is about 0*F,,, and them pushing them down and bobbing them helps.  Also makes it easier to work around breaking up the ice. 
Another thing... If the jugs are dark colored they will also absorb heat faster if the sun gets on them.  

Something people need to think about also... animals DO NOT have to have drinking water in front of them 24/7 in the cold weather... A chance for 1/2 to 1 hour, for them,  to drink in the morning and again in the afternoon will suffice in very cold weather... unless they have small nursing young on them.  In nature they do not have water available 24/7 when it is 20 out... and they will make a trip or 2 to water sources in the very cold, then will eat and ruminate... They WILL learn to come and drink when it is available to them... and then go off and be done.  My cattle at 2 places will make the rounds of the pasture, summer and winter, and go to drink all at once and then go back several hours later... They will survive it just fine. 
Sometimes in the effort to "take care of them" we do to extremes that are just not necessary.


----------



## Ridgetop

We have my aunt's woodburning cook stove.  We brought it home from Yelm.  The wonderful old potbelly woodstove from the bunkhouse that warmed everything up on one log was kicked to pieces by the trashy people to whom the tenant illegally rented the outbuildings.  He broke off the padlocks, stole the stuff stored there, and then rented the space in the bunkhouse and barns to get money for himself while claiming covid to avoid paying rent to us or being evicted!   GRRRR

Enough of those bad memories - Just a note that I *will* be bringing that woodstove to NE Texas.  

After several winters like the last 3 in Texas I believe that the climate may be on one of its several hundred-year cyclical changes - witness the mini-ice age during the Revolutionary War in the US and across Europe.  This is not due to "planet warming", people burning fossil fuels, or AOC not understanding that you can't get to Hawaii by train. * It is due to normal cycles in this planet's weather which have happened for hundreds of thousands of years through the past.*

However, it underlines the need for a propane generator and my aunt's woodstove when we move to NE Texas!  LOL


----------



## Baymule

Happy New Year y’all!


----------



## Baymule

Still have crud my 15 year old granddaughter gave me at Christmas. Coughing and blowing nose, the OTC stuff just ain’t getting it gone. I think it’s doctor time. 

90% rain today, supposed to start in 30 minutes, about when it gets light enough to go feed and do chores. Of course. 

Goal this week is to get working equipment set up so I can start taking fecal samples, trimming feet and all that fun stuff. Got to buy some hog panels and a cow panel to build the chutes and put up the gates. Going to put up the sorting gate and use hog panels to make a temporary holding pen. Got to get young ewes worked and put with Cooper. Knee replacement surgery kinda interfered with getting that done, but I had to stop long enough to get that done. 

Going to rain today and tomorrow, sunshine for 3 days, then 3 more days of rain. The sheep lot will be soup, manure soup. Sloppy mud mess. At least it won’t be freezing. 

Got 2 heavy bred ewes, Ewenique, a 9 year old, the last of my original 4 that we bought. She is BIG! And Frimplepants, Ewenique’s granddaughter, she also is about to pop. They are at the point of becoming Jamaica Sheep. As in Ja’ Make-uh-me-CRAZY!


----------



## SageHill

Baymule said:


> Still have crud my 15 year old granddaughter gave me at Christmas. Coughing and blowing nose, the OTC stuff just ain’t getting it gone. I think it’s doctor time.
> 
> 90% rain today, supposed to start in 30 minutes, about when it gets light enough to go feed and do chores. Of course.
> 
> Goal this week is to get working equipment set up so I can start taking fecal samples, trimming feet and all that fun stuff. Got to buy some hog panels and a cow panel to build the chutes and put up the gates. Going to put up the sorting gate and use hog panels to make a temporary holding pen. Got to get young ewes worked and put with Cooper. Knee replacement surgery kinda interfered with getting that done, but I had to stop long enough to get that done.
> 
> Going to rain today and tomorrow, sunshine for 3 days, then 3 more days of rain. The sheep lot will be soup, manure soup. Sloppy mud mess. At least it won’t be freezing.
> 
> Got 2 heavy bred ewes, Ewenique, a 9 year old, the last of my original 4 that we bought. She is BIG! And Frimplepants, Ewenique’s granddaughter, she also is about to pop. They are at the point of becoming Jamaica Sheep. As in Ja’ Make-uh-me-CRAZY!


Frimplepamts - what a name!


----------



## SageHill

Have a nice hot cuppa, sitting in the kitchen watching the pupsters tease each other in a game of “I got the toy you want” and getting motivated to head out. 44-58 today and a LOT of undoing what the downpour did. Rain gauge says 1 3/4 inches. For us that’s a lot. Forecast is for more rain tonight.


----------



## Baymule

SageHill said:


> Frimplepamts - what a name!


Name courtesy of my granddaughters.


----------



## Baymule

Went to doctor.. Don’t come in. Park around back  and call us when you get here. Then, wait in your car, the nurse will come out to see you. Covid test, flu test, which I didn’t have, I already knew that. 
Doctors don’t want sick people in their offices. No sympathy! No! Don’t come inside! We don’t want you in here! You are SICK! No telling WHAT you have, it could be Covid 243, turkey flu, leprosy, acne, kookamunga crud, boils, a sore toe and CONTAGIOUS! 

The PA came out, standing back from the open window of my car. No stethoscope, no exam, I’m calling in a prescription for you, now go AWAY! 

I picked up my prescriptions and came home. It’s storming, thunder, lightning. Sheep and Anatolians are in their shelters.


----------



## Baymule

It is sloppy wet and the ewes lot is mud. We have got 3 1/2” of rain in 2 days/nights. More rain expected this weekend. Ringo’s pen is in much better condition, he has 3 ewes with him. So he’s good. Cooper and Dessa, in the front yard are ok too. But the ewe pen, a hog would be real happy in there right about now. It’s a mess, I need some sunshine to dry it up.


----------



## Baymule

We were in drought this summer. As bad as it got here, it was much worse in other parts on the state and in the west. 
This is the little pond in the back field in July 2022. 






This is the little pond January 1, 2023.





This is the big pond in July 2022. It’s in the middle field where the sheep are. 





This is the big pond January 1, 2023.









In the driest part of the drought, grass was green around the ponds. The stored water in the ponds released enough water to keep the grass green and growing.


----------



## Hideaway Pines

I hope you are feeling better - so sorry for the rude and non-caring way the Drs office dealt with you, not right!


----------



## Ridgetop

Hope those ewes wait until the rain stops to lamb!


----------



## Baymule

Hideaway Pines said:


> I hope you are feeling better - so sorry for the rude and non-caring way the Drs office dealt with you, not right!


My drive by parking lot non appointment wasn’t so bad. I was outa there in a little over 30 minutes. A walk in sit down and wait appointment is never that fast! LOL I am feeling better. Still a sore throat but not coughing non stop and barking like a seal. Sinus drainage is getting better too.


----------



## Baymule

Ridgetop said:


> Hope those ewes wait until the rain stops to lamb!


Have had 2 days of warm sunshine and a breeze, with today and tomorrow the same. This is their opportunity!


----------



## Baymule

I’ve spent several hours yesterday and the day before, cleaning bridles. I’ve got 5 done. I took each one apart, scrubbed with saddle soap and a toothbrush and rubbed with a soft rag. Then with a 1” paint brush, I’ve soaked them In neatsfoot oil compound. It’s been a relaxing way to spend the afternoons. I got started on a saddle yesterday, I think I’ll finish cleaning it up and sell it, along with a synthetic one I’ve never liked. 

I still have a pile of assorted bridles and parts to go through and clean up. Plus a box of stuff still at sons place. I’m going to get my saddles all cleaned up too. 

Then I’ll figure out which bridle and saddle to use on Reina. My plan is to saddle and bridle her and just lead her around. I’m not going to ride her for awhile, so maybe tacking her up and walking down the road with her, giving treats, will help her figure out that she isn’t going to be mistreated. 

Today I’m going to hitch up the flatbed trailer. It’s in a pasture and the ground is dry enough now to drive the truck out there. I’m going to float a bank loan so I can go buy a half dozen hog panels to get my sheep working equipment set up. LOL


----------



## Baymule

I’ve had a productive morning. Went to hardware store in Groveton and bought 6 hog panels. Get to counting up cow panels, horse panels, hog panels, Red River panels and round pen panels and my goodness! I’m a wealthy woman! Hahaha! 

Stopped at sons house and loaded up a 16’ gate. Got 2 boxes of oddball horse stuff. One was a $10 garage sale purchase by a neighbor because I had horses. Got totes of PVC fittings, painting supplies and hot wire supplies. 

Came home, unloaded hog panels, drove forwards, unloaded gate, swung around and dropped the flatbed, backed up to the shed with doors. 

I took things out of the truck and found places to put it. Started going through the garage sale box and pulled out all kinds of goodies. 3 sets of reins, 5 head stalls, 4 with bits. Assorted bits, hoof picks and junk. Went through my box of assorted horse stuff. 8 old halters that will be for garage sale. I’ll buy new ones as needed. A blue nylon headstall with breast strap, pink nylon headstall, saddle girts I don’t want and other stuff. 

I drove nails in a 2x4 and hung up the 5 bridles I’ve cleaned up over the past 2 afternoons. I hung up the nylon bridles. I combined junk into one box for garage sale. I put the 5 bridles and 3 sets of reins on the back porch to be saddle soaped, scrubbed and oiled. They are twisted, hard and dry. 






Got lunch heating up, then a run to nephews dumpster.


----------



## Ridgetop

Hard old leather can be reclaimed by soaking for 24 hours in small bucket of neat's-foot oil.  Reclaimed 2 newborn calf/ram halters that got lost in the shed for several years and found after they had turned hard and twisty.  Soak, let drip dry, then rub off residual oil.  The rubbing off of residual oil is the hard part.  But saved $50/halter by reclaiming them.  They fit my large rams.  I had replaced them so now I have 4 good leather ram/newborn calf halters.  LOL  I really hate cleaning tack!


----------



## Margali

Ridgetop said:


> They fit my large rams.  I had replaced them so now I have 4 good leather ram/newborn calf halters.  LOL  I really hate cleaning tack!


Do you leave a halter on your rams all the time? I figuring out plan for next ram.


----------



## Ridgetop

No.  They are not bad to handle for DS1 - he just walks in and catches whichever one we want to move.  They know the drill.  We have a smaller pen adjacent to the ram pen we can drive them into if necessary.  DS1 actually doesn't like using the halters, he says they are annoying and tke more time to out on than are useful.  I use them since the large rams are hard for me to handle anymore (what with my bad knee and being "in my prime" now)!  LOL 

The ram/newborn calf halters we use are not the nylon halters we use on the ewes and lambs; they are leather halters with a chain shank attached to a lead.  The chain shank goes under the chin and gives you more control on those big rams if they get feisty. The nylon halters we use on the ewes and lambs are either nylon rope halters, or flat nylon webbing halters.  Our nylon sheep halters have the leash acting as the shank under the chin for control. The rope halters are adjustable for different size sheep but don't release easily so I am not as fond of them.  I use them when tying a ewe in the barn so I can help if she is in labor.  All 3 styles of halter slip on and are not designed to be left on all the time since they will fall off if the leash is allowed to be loose. The one time I kept a halter (different style) on a ram, he grew much larger without our noticing and the halter caused big raw areas on his face.  We felt very guilty about not noticing before removing the halter.  We just used the other kind after that when needed.  That was a wool sheep and catching him by grabbing his wool was easy.  That was when we only had one ram and let him run with the ewes all the time.  Our White Dorper rams carry some wool all year, not much and it can pull out when they are shedding - LOL - but enough to grab them if necessary.  

If your ram hard to catch or handle?  Or mean?  If he is hard to handle, you can build a small catch pen in a corner of his pasture and feed him in the catch pen.  That way he will be enthusiastic about going in the catch pen and you will have an easier time catching him.


----------



## Margali

Ridgetop said:


> If your ram hard to catch or handle?  Or mean?  If he is hard to handle, you can build a small catch pen in a corner of his pasture and feed him in the catch pen.  That way he will be enthusiastic about going in the catch pen and you will have an easier time catching him.


Snip became a hazard when he hit rut. He got out of pen and tried to attack us several times so he went to market. Trying to figure out better management beside better isolation paddock when not with ladies.


----------



## Ridgetop

Aren't Katahdins year-round breeders?  They don't usually come into rut like seasonal breeders.  Our rams never show any sign of being in rut (unlike our goats did) and are happy to breed all year round.  Good thing you got rid of him if he was getting aggressive.  Even our oldest ram which we bought when he was over 2 never showed any aggression with us.  Maybe it was just Snip as he matured.  Was he a pet as a lamb?  Maybe keep the next one less of a pet since sometimes rams that are raised as pets do become aggressive.  You still have a wether to keep a ram company, don't you?  Just buy another ram and see what happens before anticipating trouble.  Our rams live next door to the ewes' night pen and don't try to knock over the fences.  Of course, our pens are pipe corral panels with wire on the bottom, but the ewes do come up and taunt the rams when they cycle.  LOL


----------



## Baymule

Most of yesterday and this morning I got my sheep working equipment set up. I bought 6 hog panels and had one left over. I made a long race that included a hog panel spanning across the round bale set. I can easily take it down to set another round bale. It’s bowed outwards to give the ewes room to munch on hay. I set this up across the back of the ewe lot and Ringo’s lot, ending in a sorting gate. 

I loaded it up, one piece at a time on my wagon. 






It’s a dog’s life. 





I got one guillotine gate up. Ewes were enjoying the hay. 





I set T-posts to tie the gates and hog panels to. Bright blue hay twine is useful, durable and decorative too. 





The sheep found the wagon and soon had blue hay string scattered, bit holes in the plastic bag holding the brass clamps that connect two panels, brass clamps courtesy of @Ridgetop. I reached for the ratchet and socket. Gone. I had just picked up hay string, even going out in the pasture to retrieve some that was tangled on a ewe. Sheba was trailing her, it just didn’t look right and Sheba was alerting me to it. Back to the wagon, found the wrachet! 





I had to lay the pieces out to see how I could fit it all out to make it work. When it looked ok, I pounded T-posts and secured everything with lovely blue hay string. I put up 2 guilliotine gates, the stop gate and sorting gate. Those 4 pieces now cost $1,635. BJ and I bought them used for $500, when the new cost was $900. Almost doubled in cost now. 

I got everything put up and tied together. There is a long race from first gate to the second gate, to go across the hay bale, and so I can get ALL of them in and closed up. Looks pretty good. 





2-way sorting gate. The hog panel on the ground got T-posted and tied in place, plus another hog panel to the fence that makes a holding pen. The second panel is clipped and can be swung over to the fence out of the way when not in use. 





The long race across the hay bale. That panel is removable so I can put in a new hay bale. 






WE WANT IN!!!!!!!





I did kinda a squat/crawl through the gates, back and forth, showing ewes the way. Some caught on real quick, some didn’t. My new knee did real good with the abuse I heaped on it. It doesn’t even hurt. 

I open their pen gate, it’s half a cow panel, and clip it to a hog panel leading to the first gate. They HAVE to walk all the way through to the sorting gate to get out on the pasture. By doing this a few days, it won’t be some strange sheep eating monster. I’ll be able to work them, take fecal samples, worm, give shots and trim feet. I’ll leave it up all the time and soon they will go in and out with no problem. 

The sorting gate and holding pen will help me separate the young ewes going to Cooper, across the driveway.


----------



## Margali

Ridgetop said:


> Maybe it was just Snip as he matured.  Was he a pet as a lamb?  Maybe keep the next one less of a pet since sometimes rams that are raised as pets do become aggressive.  You still have a wether to keep a ram company, don't you?


I still have his wether brother, Panda. Not treated as a pet since I got him from @Baymule.


----------



## Baymule

Snip wasn’t treated as a pet. He was calm and not wild. Thought he’d be a good ram for her, but balls replaced his brains. He was ok until I guess he was about 18 months, @Margali correct me on his age if I’m wrong. He skidded off the rails and had to go. 

Dessa, registered ewe bred to Cooper, is due February 15. If she has a ram lab, I know where he is going.


----------



## Margali

That's about when he started being unpredictable and then it got worse. He specifically went after me the time I forgot to carry a big stick or shovel with me.


----------



## SageHill

Looks awesome! What a huge feeling of accomplishment that must be.  👍  👍


----------



## Baymule

SageHill said:


> Looks awesome! What a huge feeling of accomplishment that must be.  👍  👍


Thanks. It’s great to finally be HOME and get that set up. It’s been awhile, life got kinda bumpy.


----------



## Finnie

Baymule said:


> Thanks. It’s great to finally be HOME and get that set up. It’s been awhile, life got kinda bumpy.


Your setup looks great. You are amazing to get that all set up by yourself! So glad none of that made your knee hurt. 🤗


----------



## SageHill

Baymule said:


> Good one finding the wratchet! God only knows how many garden and barn tools I’ve lost - so this one’s for you 😉


----------



## Baymule

Pretty sure I put the sorting gate  in wrong. It opens in instead of out. It will open out, but I have to pull the handle off the top. I never set it up and haven’t used it, but I can make it work.


----------



## Mini Horses

Can't you remove and turn it around?  Yeah, time but after first use, you might feel it's worth the time🤣

I want to use some hog panels in an area but -- thinking I'll buy a roll of fence to put where I've already put 9 panels -- temp repair🙄😂 couple yrs ago -- and move panels elsewhere.  We are terrible!!


----------



## Baymule

I’m gonna try it like it is. If I hate it, I can always fix it. 
If I EVER build proper pens, among other things, I will have a plethora of cow panels, hog panels, round pen panels and Red River panels…… I am a WEALTHY woman with all this stuff I have! LOL


----------



## Mini Horses

Me too.  Yrs back I got some 2nd hand, almost new panels, $10 each and take them down.  So among them were 9 taller no-climb ones.  Those rascals are over $110 ea now. 😲. Still look new.  I got 30 some total, those and reg CPs.  Good ole CL.😊


----------



## farmerjan

You can't find them around here on CL or even at auctions... I saw some bring nearly $40 each at an auction when they were still only $30+ new....


----------



## Ridgetop

A breeder north of us decided to go out of the business and sold all their sheep and equipment at an online auction.  I got my digital scale and box there and wanted to get some other stuff, but they were going very high - more than new prices.  Turned out that the maker (Shaul) had decided to retire, and you couldn't get their stuff anymore.  I didn't get much other than the scale (which I got at minimum bid which shocked me), some good metal field feeders, grain feeders, and some rubber water containers, etc.  Then the manufacturer went back into business to complete the last orders.  They sold to another person who took over the business.  I am back to paying normal prices - but still less than those auction prices on the used stuff.  The sheep equipment is very good quality - he has a one-man shop.  I will be getting some additional jug gates before our final move to Texas.  BTW, that sheep breeder was out of the business for about 2 years before buying more sheep and equipment!  LOL  

Running the sheep out to pasture through the chute is a good idea since they will have no qualms about entering the chute when you want to work on them.


----------



## canesisters

I've resorted to covering the handles of most of my common tools in hot pink duct tape JUST so I can find them when I drop them in the last spot I used them (Or chuck them across the field in frustration)


----------



## Baymule

Whew! It’s been a day! Therapy was canceled this morning, so I went to Crockett for dog food and horse feed. Was coming down the driveway and saw Frimplepants out in the field with lambs. EEEERRRRKKKKKK! Stopped car, leaped gate in a single bound on my bionic knee, (not really but it sounds fun) and ran to Frimplepants. The other ewes were trying to steal her babies. Some were licking the lambs, Frimplepants was freaking out. The black and white lamb was following other ewes, Baa baaing and trying to nurse on them. So I got them penned up, dogs too. 






The black and white lamb is a girl! The white one was shivering, Frimplepants went to work on her, but she was flopping around, trying to get up. 





Poor little ewe’s front legs were so bent, she could barely get up. She tried to nurse, but kept falling down. I picked up the lambs, with  Frimplepants following, yelling all the way, and put them in a small pen. I let the ewes and dogs out. 

Sentry was going bonkers, wanting the babies. He stuck his head through the cow panel and licked the white baby. Sheba and Carson wanted the babies too. The only one on the farm not trying to lick or steal babies was the horse. LOL





I texted Chase, the neighbor who keeps me supplied in pallets and asked for 4 more.  I tried putting the white ewe up to the teat, but she was weak, her legs were bent and she just wasn’t able. I tried tying Frimplepants up and milking her. Uhhh….nope. My sweet, rub my tummy ewe turned into a tiger with no teeth or claws, but the implication was clear. Obviously this wasn’t working, so I called TSC in Crockett and they had colostrum. I wrapped the ewe up in a towel, stuffed her in my sweat hoodie next to my belly for warmth and left. 

At TSC, I bought the colostrum, pulled a baby bottle out of my pocket and asked for warm water. I had the ewe snuggled in my sweat hoodie with her head hanging out. A lady, Tammy, took the bottle, returned with warm water and mixed the colostrum. Customers were smiling and asking questions about the ewe and I told everyone that I was getting EXCEPTIONAL SERVICE. I went and sat on a pallet of 50# dog food bags and fed the lamb. Then I went to Walmart for milk to make formula. People stopped me to see the lamb and one woman was utterly enchanted, petting the lamb and said I made her day. I even got my picture taken. 





It wasn’t long after I got back home that Chase showed up with pallets. I put the ewe lamb back with Frimplepants. Warm and strengthened by the warm colostrum, the lamb struggled to her wobbly feet and was able to nurse on her momma! She didn’t get much and collapsed. I fixed her a bottle and Chase fed her. He was delighted. I explained that I’m leaving on Sunday for vacation to Disney World with daughter and family for 6 days. Would he be interested in bottle feeding the lamb while I am gone? He was glad to. 
“Good! Then she will be yours! “ 
It was decided that I will keep her until Saturday, make sure she has 2 days of colostrum and well started on formula. 
He and his wife have a 10 year old girl, this little lamb will be well cared for and loved.   

We got a good pallet shelter built and enlarged the pen. 





Poor little ewe lamb! I think her legs are so bent from being squished in the womb. I’ve already started therapy on her. I’ve rubbed her legs, very gently straightening them. They won’t straighten but I’m trying to stretch the muscles and tendons. 





Chase left to go home. I let the ewes in their night pen to feed them. They crowded up to see the lambs. 





Sheba and Sentry were having fits to see the babies. Both examined the babies , then laid close to the white ewe lamb. It’s like they knew something is wrong with her. Even Carson wanted to be close to the lambs. 





The black and white ewe lamb snuggled in deep hay in the new Pallet Palace. 





The white ewe lamb is in a box, in the bathroom. I don’t want to leave her out in the cold, she is weak. I’ve just got to get her strength up and feed her. I’m confident that with some TLC and therapy on her legs, she will be fine. She will go back outside in the day with her mom, in at night. Saturday she will go to her new family.


----------



## SageHill

WOW !!!  What a day!!!! And tiwns!!! Fabulous. The white lamb  is in the best place - with you and everything you know and are doing. YOU, @Baymule are a ROCKSTAR. Going with the flow and making things work. WTG!!!  😍


----------



## Baymule

Being outside during the day with supplemental bottles, will give her opportunity to get exercise. Frimplepants wants her and was encouraging her to get up and suck. I’ll give her a good start, before I go on vacation, she will go to her new home.


----------



## farmerjan

You need to get some MuSe in her for the legs... it is especially for weak tendons/muscles/white muscle disease.  It is basically E and Selenium... You can't buy it over the counter due to the laws about supplemental selenium.  Call the vet and ask... you can also use BoSe which is for cattle so be careful of the dose.  But it will help with strengthening the tendons etc. 
It does look like some deformity but alot can be fixed while everything is still "soft"....

Good save....


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> You need to get some MuSe in her for the legs... it is especially for weak tendons/muscles/white muscle disease.  It is basically E and Selenium... You can't buy it over the counter due to the laws about supplemental selenium.  Call the vet and ask... you can also use BoSe which is for cattle so be careful of the dose.  But it will help with strengthening the tendons etc.
> It does look like some deformity but alot can be fixed while everything is still "soft"....
> 
> Good save....


I already did that! I had a ram lamb born walking on his pasterns, several years ago.  He looked like he was wearing flip flops. I treated him with the BoSe, did the same with this little lamb. 

Trip, my male Great Pyrenees, took over on that floppy foot ram lamb. He nudged it, making the lamb walk, for a couple of weeks. In 3 weeks the ram lamb was walking on his toes. I miss that dog.


----------



## Baymule

White ewe lamb has had her breakfast bottle. I have to be at therapy at 7:30 this morning to make up for yesterday. I’ll put her in the pen with Frimplepants before I leave, unless Frimplepants has developed a problem with the baby overnight. That does happen, ewes sniff butts and if it’s not “their” milk they smell, they reject the strange baby.


----------



## canesisters

What an amazing day!!!!!  And lovely little lambs.  You're such a good Farm-Her!


----------



## Baymule

I think the white ewe is going to make it, just hope her legs straighten out. She has had a leg massage and gentle stretching this morning. Best thing for her is exercise, which she can get outside.


----------



## Margali

@Baymule You can splint the legs straight to help her walk. Sandi Brock has videos but here is the process. 1. Layer of vet wrap to protect leg from abrasion. 2. Paint roller tube or similar weight tube cut longwise in half. 3. Layer of vet wrap to hold splint on.


----------



## Baymule

Her legs are so tight that they won’t fully straighten. Maybe gradually each day reset it. I have vet wrap and split pipe wrap. I’ll check it to make sure it won’t be too toght.


----------



## Baymule

Frimplepants wouldn’t take her back, I wasn’t expecting her to. But she is in the pen, I fed her and she gets up and wobbles around. Do at least she is getting exercise. 

Ewenique had twins last night. Black one and a white one. Fortune smiled on me and the white one is a ram, the black one is a EWE! 

I have 2 black colored ewe lambs!


----------



## Mini Horses

And everyone is interested!  Intently watching. 🥰

Wow....two colored GIRLS!!  

I sure hope Dessa and Cooper give you lambs this year.  That would be icing on the cake.


----------



## Baymule

We’ll gheesh. Ewenique’s white ram lamb has floppy feet, all 4. His front knees buckle just a little, but he can get up ok and suck. I gave him some Bo-Se and nutra-drench. Looking out the window, he got up and ran to his mommy. I think he will be ok. 

I keep mineral out for the ewes, Premiere 1 sheep trace mineral with selenium. 
Maybe the ewes are stressed or depleted because of the moving twice? I don’t know. 

Neighbors are going to pick up the ewe lamb tomorrow. She has been outside in the pen all day. I go out to feed her, she is stronger now. I’ll bring her in tonight. 

Ewenique’s ram lamb.


----------



## Baymule

I’m tired. I worked ewes through the chutes today. I trimmed feet, back ewe in a corner, pick up foot and hold on until she quit kicking. All bent over, trimming feet, no wonder I’m tired. 

I tried the sheep chair. Somebody forgot to tell the ewes that I back them up to it and they fall back in it helpless. 

It went more like
Chase ewe.
Grab ewe, too far from chair now. 
Oh wait! Just back her up! 
Her transmission is broke and doesn’t go into reverse. 
Instead of backing up, she lunged forward. 
The chair is back there stupid! 
Wrestle ewe to the evil chair. 
She skips the part about backing up and falling in it straight and neat. 
She falls in sorta kinda half way sideways. 
She did NOT read the instructions where she can’t get out until I tip chair forward. 
Noooo! Don’t jump out of the chair! 
I straddle ewe and chair and sit on her. 
I feel like I’m in a rowboat, her feet are paddling. 
I grab a foot and proceed to trim. 
Back feet go ok, I’m backwards to front feet. 
I twist sideways and grab a front foot, do trim. 
I get up. 
Ewe does too. 
Hey! You are not supposed to do that! 
So much for tipping the damn chair. 

Review on sheep chair; it would probably be easier with 2 people and sheep that read the instructions. 
With one person it is a workout! I’m tired and worn out now. Think I’ll take a nap.


----------



## canesisters

yall keep talking about chairs for the sheep so I googled sheep chair......


----------



## Baymule

I want one of those!


----------



## Baymule

I also sorted out 7 ewes to go to Cooper. There will be 8, but one has an abscess on her shoulder, so I’ll treat that, then she can go  across the driveway to Cooper. He is all kinds of happy, so many lovely ladies!


----------



## SageHill

Baymule said:


> I’m tired. I worked ewes through the chutes today. I trimmed feet, back ewe in a corner, pick up foot and hold on until she quit kicking. All bent over, trimming feet, no wonder I’m tired.
> 
> I tried the sheep chair. Somebody forgot to tell the ewes that I back them up to it and they fall back in it helpless.
> 
> It went more like
> Chase ewe.
> Grab ewe, too far from chair now.
> Oh wait! Just back her up!
> Her transmission is broke and doesn’t go into reverse.
> Instead of backing up, she lunged forward.
> The chair is back there stupid!
> Wrestle ewe to the evil chair.
> She skips the part about backing up and falling in it straight and neat.
> She falls in sorta kinda half way sideways.
> She did NOT read the instructions where she can’t get out until I tip chair forward.
> Noooo! Don’t jump out of the chair!
> I straddle ewe and chair and sit on her.
> I feel like I’m in a rowboat, her feet are paddling.
> I grab a foot and proceed to trim.
> Back feet go ok, I’m backwards to front feet.
> I twist sideways and grab a front foot, do trim.
> I get up.
> Ewe does too.
> Hey! You are not supposed to do that!
> So much for tipping the damn chair.
> 
> Review on sheep chair; it would probably be easier with 2 people and sheep that read the instructions.
> With one person it is a workout! I’m tired and worn out now. Think I’ll take a nap.


 - I can laugh - been there. BUT --- I outsmarted them (mostly) lassoed sheep walked to the chair (which was a struggle) getting to the chair a quick turn, lift/heft and shove into chair. The char was in a corner so I did have the side of the barn to "help"! Some I had to lay on top of, some were good and a few ---- well didn't read the instructions -- though I ~should have~ changed the width of the chair - give them too much and they just roll on out it, a bit wiser to the catch and walk process. I'll be better at adjusting the chair next time - and I'll have a fat velcro strap to try out ala seatbelt.


----------



## Hideaway Pines

Baymule said:


> Most of yesterday and this morning I got my sheep working equipment set up. I bought 6 hog panels and had one left over. I made a long race that included a hog panel spanning across the round bale set. I can easily take it down to set another round bale. It’s bowed outwards to give the ewes room to munch on hay. I set this up across the back of the ewe lot and Ringo’s lot, ending in a sorting gate.
> 
> I loaded it up, one piece at a time on my wagon.
> 
> View attachment 95513
> 
> It’s a dog’s life.
> 
> View attachment 95514
> 
> I got one guillotine gate up. Ewes were enjoying the hay.
> 
> View attachment 95515
> 
> I set T-posts to tie the gates and hog panels to. Bright blue hay twine is useful, durable and decorative too.
> 
> View attachment 95517
> 
> The sheep found the wagon and soon had blue hay string scattered, bit holes in the plastic bag holding the brass clamps that connect two panels, brass clamps courtesy of @Ridgetop. I reached for the ratchet and socket. Gone. I had just picked up hay string, even going out in the pasture to retrieve some that was tangled on a ewe. Sheba was trailing her, it just didn’t look right and Sheba was alerting me to it. Back to the wagon, found the wrachet!
> 
> View attachment 95516
> 
> I had to lay the pieces out to see how I could fit it all out to make it work. When it looked ok, I pounded T-posts and secured everything with lovely blue hay string. I put up 2 guilliotine gates, the stop gate and sorting gate. Those 4 pieces now cost $1,635. BJ and I bought them used for $500, when the new cost was $900. Almost doubled in cost now.
> 
> I got everything put up and tied together. There is a long race from first gate to the second gate, to go across the hay bale, and so I can get ALL of them in and closed up. Looks pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 95518
> 
> 2-way sorting gate. The hog panel on the ground got T-posted and tied in place, plus another hog panel to the fence that makes a holding pen. The second panel is clipped and can be swung over to the fence out of the way when not in use.
> 
> View attachment 95519
> 
> The long race across the hay bale. That panel is removable so I can put in a new hay bale.
> 
> View attachment 95520
> 
> 
> WE WANT IN!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 95521
> 
> I did kinda a squat/crawl through the gates, back and forth, showing ewes the way. Some caught on real quick, some didn’t. My new knee did real good with the abuse I heaped on it. It doesn’t even hurt.
> 
> I open their pen gate, it’s half a cow panel, and clip it to a hog panel leading to the first gate. They HAVE to walk all the way through to the sorting gate to get out on the pasture. By doing this a few days, it won’t be some strange sheep eating monster. I’ll be able to work them, take fecal samples, worm, give shots and trim feet. I’ll leave it up all the time and soon they will go in and out with no problem.
> 
> The sorting gate and holding pen will help me separate the young ewes going to Cooper, across the driveway.


tons of work, but it looks like a wonderful set up!!!! great job


----------



## Hideaway Pines

Baymule said:


> Whew! It’s been a day! Therapy was canceled this morning, so I went to Crockett for dog food and horse feed. Was coming down the driveway and saw Frimplepants out in the field with lambs. EEEERRRRKKKKKK! Stopped car, leaped gate in a single bound on my bionic knee, (not really but it sounds fun) and ran to Frimplepants. The other ewes were trying to steal her babies. Some were licking the lambs, Frimplepants was freaking out. The black and white lamb was following other ewes, Baa baaing and trying to nurse on them. So I got them penned up, dogs too.
> 
> View attachment 95574
> 
> The black and white lamb is a girl! The white one was shivering, Frimplepants went to work on her, but she was flopping around, trying to get up.
> 
> View attachment 95575
> 
> Poor little ewe’s front legs were so bent, she could barely get up. She tried to nurse, but kept falling down. I picked up the lambs, with  Frimplepants following, yelling all the way, and put them in a small pen. I let the ewes and dogs out.
> 
> Sentry was going bonkers, wanting the babies. He stuck his head through the cow panel and licked the white baby. Sheba and Carson wanted the babies too. The only one on the farm not trying to lick or steal babies was the horse. LOL
> 
> View attachment 95577
> 
> I texted Chase, the neighbor who keeps me supplied in pallets and asked for 4 more.  I tried putting the white ewe up to the teat, but she was weak, her legs were bent and she just wasn’t able. I tried tying Frimplepants up and milking her. Uhhh….nope. My sweet, rub my tummy ewe turned into a tiger with no teeth or claws, but the implication was clear. Obviously this wasn’t working, so I called TSC in Crockett and they had colostrum. I wrapped the ewe up in a towel, stuffed her in my sweat hoodie next to my belly for warmth and left.
> 
> At TSC, I bought the colostrum, pulled a baby bottle out of my pocket and asked for warm water. I had the ewe snuggled in my sweat hoodie with her head hanging out. A lady, Tammy, took the bottle, returned with warm water and mixed the colostrum. Customers were smiling and asking questions about the ewe and I told everyone that I was getting EXCEPTIONAL SERVICE. I went and sat on a pallet of 50# dog food bags and fed the lamb. Then I went to Walmart for milk to make formula. People stopped me to see the lamb and one woman was utterly enchanted, petting the lamb and said I made her day. I even got my picture taken.
> 
> View attachment 95578
> 
> It wasn’t long after I got back home that Chase showed up with pallets. I put the ewe lamb back with Frimplepants. Warm and strengthened by the warm colostrum, the lamb struggled to her wobbly feet and was able to nurse on her momma! She didn’t get much and collapsed. I fixed her a bottle and Chase fed her. He was delighted. I explained that I’m leaving on Sunday for vacation to Disney World with daughter and family for 6 days. Would he be interested in bottle feeding the lamb while I am gone? He was glad to.
> “Good! Then she will be yours! “
> It was decided that I will keep her until Saturday, make sure she has 2 days of colostrum and well started on formula.
> He and his wife have a 10 year old girl, this little lamb will be well cared for and loved.
> 
> We got a good pallet shelter built and enlarged the pen.
> 
> View attachment 95579
> 
> Poor little ewe lamb! I think her legs are so bent from being squished in the womb. I’ve already started therapy on her. I’ve rubbed her legs, very gently straightening them. They won’t straighten but I’m trying to stretch the muscles and tendons.
> 
> View attachment 95580
> 
> Chase left to go home. I let the ewes in their night pen to feed them. They crowded up to see the lambs.
> 
> View attachment 95581
> 
> Sheba and Sentry were having fits to see the babies. Both examined the babies , then laid close to the white ewe lamb. It’s like they knew something is wrong with her. Even Carson wanted to be close to the lambs.
> 
> View attachment 95582
> 
> The black and white ewe lamb snuggled in deep hay in the new Pallet Palace.
> 
> View attachment 95583
> 
> The white ewe lamb is in a box, in the bathroom. I don’t want to leave her out in the cold, she is weak. I’ve just got to get her strength up and feed her. I’m confident that with some TLC and therapy on her legs, she will be fine. She will go back outside in the day with her mom, in at night. Saturday she will go to her new family.


you amaze me, what a battle you have been through with her - so precious...


----------



## Mini Horses

Foot trims coming up here but, no chair!  Not that it sounds easier     mine get tied to a fence.  Some also get a belly band -- also tied to fence!!  Then argue about holding foot up..be fast!!  Keep fingers away!  Doing horses helped some with learning how to hold, not enough.  

I took the "easy" jobs today -- worming and some CDT shots.  🙄 

Think a class to read them the rules would help???


----------



## Baymule

YES! School for sheep/goats that don’t read the directions! Hmmmm….. what do we do with the ones that flunk the class? Ha! I got it! Tell them we are going to EAT them!


----------



## farmerjan

We tell the cows all the time that this is not a democracy but a dictatorship....we are the supreme dictators..... they either fall in with the program and lose the attitude.....OR .... there is a one way ticket out to their next job as a representative....as a BIG MAC representative....


----------



## canesisters

farmerjan said:


> We tell the cows all the time that this is not a democracy but a dictatorship....we are the supreme dictators..... they either fall in with the program and lose the attitude.....OR .... there is a one way ticket out to their next job as a representative....as a BIG MAC representative....


I don't do that anymore.. Eva seems to take my rants personally and feels that they are an invitation to escalate the issue


----------



## Baymule

canesisters said:


> I don't do that anymore.. Eva seems to take my rants personally and feels that they are an invitation to escalate the issue


It’s only fair, you rant and rave, so she does too! Hahaha!


----------



## Baymule

Neighbor came and got the little ewe lamb. I’ve been rubbing the tendons and gently stretching them. He could already tell a difference. She will have a good home.


----------

